# [NMK] North Macedonia | road infrastructure • патна инфраструктура



## Timon91

Those highways look great!


----------



## mojaBL

Verso said:


> ^^ kay: Are these some new pictures?


it think so coz it is the first time that i see white side marking on the Macedonian highways. So it must be new. Old markings were like in Yugoslavia yellow.


----------



## RKC

I have some pics of my trip to skopje-struga-lake ohrid, so i will post them soon, just have to upload them again from my brothers pc cause mine died recently so i dont have them at the moment.

i found mk motorways absolutely fine, small roads can get pretty rough though  had lots of fun driving in macedonia


----------



## vlker

> I have some pics of my trip to skopje-struga-lake ohrid
> i found mk motorways absolutely fine, small roads can get pretty rough though had lots of fun driving in macedonia


yeah. I 've been driving this stretch last summer and it was without problems. Smooth asphalt, climbing lanes to hills and comfort alignment of line reminded me EU roads. Actually in Ohrid and Skopje I felt like in czech republic - all was quite clean and central european look. But huge surprise was when I heard about local unemployment and problems in society. Quite a shock for me after great impression about the country.


----------



## vardar

Yeah that part of Macedonia is nice to drive through, especially from Gostivar to Ohrid....some amazing views....looking forward to those pics RKC :cheers:


----------



## Realek

Verso said:


> ^^ kay: Are these some new pictures?


I think only the one with the bridge and the river was not posted on SSC




x-type said:


> is that a bridge over Vardar?


The river is most probably Vardar, but it looks like it runs parallel and that the bridge is actually over land.




bgplayer19 said:


> Also do you plan to construct a road to the BG boarder?


You are asking about a motorway I'm sure 
There is a plan and even a detailed project AFAIK, but that has been up until now only stuff for election campaigns 
It should be a part of Corridor VIII and start south of Kumanovo towards K.Palanka.


----------



## Realek

M-1 near Stobi and Gradsko

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8


----------



## Realek

M-1 near Negotino

These pics were made by dewrob


1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









12









13









14









15


----------



## Norsko

So good to see new photos of Macedonian motorways, very interesting!!! How old is this motorway?


----------



## RKC

its pretty old isnt it? I remember vaguely going for holiday in Greece in like 1990 and it was pretty much motorway most of the way in Macedonia.
Anyone has any pictures of the bit where the two directions of the motorway take a differenet route? I wonder what the terrain is like there.


----------



## mojaBL

It was build during Yugoslavia time, so at least 20 years.


----------



## Verso

RKC, you have photos of ALL Macedonian motorways here. :cheers:


----------



## bgplayer19

^^ Those motorways look great


----------



## Realek

Norsko said:


> So good to see new photos of Macedonian motorways, very interesting!!! How old is this motorway?


The oldest section is 27 years old, the newest section is only couple of years old (I haven't posted pics of any of them so far)




RKC said:


> Anyone has any pictures of the bit where the two directions of the motorway take a different route? I wonder what the terrain is like there.


Hopefully I will take some new pictures of that part soon. The terrain is not so special, they decided to use an old road and only build a half profile so they can save money. Something similar to the Italian A7. The section is about 30km long. It should be upgraded to a normal freeway eventually.




mojaBL said:


> It was build during Yugoslavia time, so at least 20 years.


~40% was constructed during Yugoslavia time
~40% was constructed since independence
~20% is still missing, and the work on the two remaining sections should commence this year (one section should be finished by the end of the year and the other by 2010)


----------



## mojaBL

the one from photos last posted M1 is from SFRJ isn´t it?


----------



## Realek

^^

No. I think (not completely sure) that was built in the second half of the 90s. But definitely after SFRJ times.


----------



## Realek

M-4 near Miladinovci and Ilinden, entering Skopje from the east.

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9 Inside Skopje


----------



## vardar

Nice pics realek....are these pics new or did i miss them on the macedonian transport thread


----------



## pijanec

Chriszwolle said:


> Some pics of the U/C northern bypass of Skopje
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be progressing quite fast.


What is the point of this excessive public lighting on whole distance of northern bypass? Because it doesn't look it is going through build-up areas with a lot of interchanges.


----------



## radi6404

Macedonia has better road infrastructure than Bulgaria thanks to the Mafia governmentof us. shame on Bulgaria!


----------



## Alle

Fine roads, and jawdropping nature. Those mountains are breathtaking :O . You have great wealth in your natural scenery.

http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n16/djurob/IMG_3920.jpg


----------



## vardar

pijanec said:


> What is the point of this excessive public lighting on whole distance of northern bypass? Because it doesn't look it is going through build-up areas with a lot of interchanges.


Yeah the route they chose is a bit further out from the city...Its 26km long and 9 interchanges i think or was it 11???? I agree they could have used lighting only around the interchanges but it will be visually stunning at night to see it all lit up, especially up from the Vodno mountain :cheers:


----------



## vardar

Alle said:


> Fine roads, and jawdropping nature. Those mountains are breathtaking :O . You have great wealth in your natural scenery.
> 
> http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n16/djurob/IMG_3920.jpg


yeah thats a nice pic, also the last segment (30-40km) of the M1 to the greek border should be really nice, its expencive to build cos of the terrain but probably very nice to drive on....


----------



## mojaBL

Realek said:


> ^^
> 
> No. I think (not completely sure) that was built in the second half of the 90s. But definitely after SFRJ times.


How much has been built during SFRJ time and what section? And how much from 1992.?


----------



## mojaBL

radi6404 said:


> Macedonia has better road infrastructure than Bulgaria thanks to the Mafia governmentof us. shame on Bulgaria!


don´t worry EU will build u nice roads like in every new EU country.


----------



## Realek

mojaBL said:


> How much has been built during SFRJ time and what section? And how much from 1992.?


Concerning the M-1, Everything north of Veles was finished during Yugoslavia times and everything south of Veles came after independence.




vardar said:


> yeah thats a nice pic, also the last segment (30-40km) of the M1 to the greek border should be really nice, its expencive to build cos of the terrain but probably very nice to drive on....


The segment closest to the Greek border (Smokvica-Bogorodica) is finished and is nothing spectacular. The D.Kapija-Smokvica section that is going under construction later this year is the spectacular one.




vardar said:


> Nice pics realek....are these pics new or did i miss them on the macedonian transport thread


You must have missed them 

Here are two brand new pics of the same section of M-4, that haven't been posted on SSC. Just for you


----------



## vardar

Realek said:


> The segment closest to the Greek border (Smokvica-Bogorodica) is finished and is nothing spectacular. The D.Kapija-Smokvica section that is going under construction later this year is the spectacular one.


Thats the segment i was refering to 




> Here are two brand new pics of the same section of M-4, that haven't been posted on SSC. Just for you


I feel so special :banana: Now these two ive seen and you pinched them from dewrob


----------



## Realek

vardar said:


> I feel so special :banana: Now these two ive seen and you pinched them from dewrob


Yup, but it's their SSC premiere


----------



## mojaBL

Do u know how much in km are long routes from Veles north and south?


----------



## Realek

^^

Finished segments north of Veles are ~65km long, and finished segments south of Veles are ~70km long.


----------



## bgplayer19

So that means that M1 is ~135km long?


----------



## Realek

bgplayer19 said:


> So that means that M1 is ~135km long?


No, 35km are still missing (the ones that I mentioned earlier that are going u/c this year). So the complete M-1 should be around 170km. That's almost 10km shorter than if you travel the whole north-south axis through Macedonia today, because the D.Kapija-Smokvica section should be significantly shorter than the current route.


----------



## bgplayer19

You probably misunderstood me !I was asking if the current lenght is 135 km


----------



## Turnovec

You should be carefull while driving on the Macedonian Motorways ...






:jk:


----------



## bgplayer19

^^ Wow that "names" that they call each other look really similar to ours !


----------



## radi6404

Turnovec said:


> You should be carefull while driving on the Macedonian Motorways ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :jk:


FUCKING AWESOME spot. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Realek

More M-4 (last summer)

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









And some older ones
10









11









Including Verso's favorite 
12


----------



## bgplayer19

^^ Those old oness look terribly new :lol::lol:


----------



## Timon91

When looking at these pics I want to go to Macedonia straight away :lol:


----------



## Verso

Realek said:


> Including Verso's favorite


Indeed!  So Mediterranean.

But Realek, you're stealing from dewrob. hno:


----------



## Junkie

Macedonian road infrastructure is still better than Bulgarian and Romanian one, far far better than Albanian one. But seems that we have other problems in our society so Bulgaria and Romania jumped us by the time. Anyway nice to hear that the rest part of E-75 between Demir Kapija and Smokvica is going to be finished.


----------



## x-type

i'm affraid that you're not right about romanian and (especially) bulgarian road infrastructure comparing it with macedonian


----------



## Verso

^ Why not? They have more motorways than Bulgaria, considering their sizes, and more motorways than the whole Romania.


----------



## x-type

i know, but Bulgaria is reconstrusting their old motorways and it's making them really modern, while macedonian don't. M1 still mostly waits to be reconstructed, and signs are in bad condition. new motorways are, of course, good.


----------



## Verso

^ Ok, but the pavement is mostly ok; isn't that the most important thing?


----------



## Junkie

x-type said:


> i know, but Bulgaria is reconstrusting their old motorways and it's making them really modern, while macedonian don't. M1 still mostly waits to be reconstructed, and signs are in bad condition. new motorways are, of course, good.


Well Bulgaria and Romania are EU members and have luck with that. Macedonia has more problems to solve than whole region has. Before 20-25 years Bulgaria, Romania and even Greece were damn far far behind us.


----------



## Turnovec

A friend from ex-yugoslavia compared like this the roads in Bulgaria and those in former yugoslavia(excluding Slovenia and Croatia). The good roads in Bulgaria are a lot better than the goods roads in Serbia , Macedonia and BiH, but the bad roads in Bulgaria are worst than the bad roads in Serbia, Macedonia and BiH. 
Pretty well said.


----------



## radi6404

Turnovec said:


> A friend from ex-yugoslavia compared like this the roads in Bulgaria and those in former yugoslavia(excluding Slovenia and Croatia). The good roads in Bulgaria are a lot better than the goods roads in Serbia , Macedonia and BiH, but the bad roads in Bulgaria are worst than the bad roads in Serbia, Macedonia and BiH.
> Pretty well said.


You´ve probably never driven on current Serbian roads. They are way better than most Bulgarian nationalroads and I can post pics to confirm what I say. The asphalt of the new nationalroad Nis Sofia is very good, smooth, hard. The roadmarkings of that road havn´t faded out AT ALL, however the roadmarkings of the 8 months newer roadstretch Dragoman Sofia have almost completely faded out, the asphalt feels more like a rollercoaster and not safe at all. Hmm, I don´t think that new Bulgarian raods are better than new Serbian and Macedonian ones at all. There are some exceptions which are built by prestigious foreign companies. And the best Bugarian raods are built by Macedonaian companies anyway. And by Italian ones.


----------



## Turnovec

^^ Do you read what someone else wrote before actually replying ? I bet i have seen a lot more of the Serbian and ex-yugoslavian roads than you have seen from both Serbia and Bulgaria, but that is not the theme here. I quoted a friend who lives in Croatia and travels a lot all across the Balkans from Skopje to Sofia, Zagreb, Belgrade and Sarajevo. Either way , i know that Struma and E 79 are the only piece of roads you have seen in Bulgaria , and thus they are the crème de' le' crème ... :clown:


----------



## x-type

Junkie said:


> Well Bulgaria and Romania are EU members and have luck with that. Macedonia has more problems to solve than whole region has. Before 20-25 years Bulgaria, Romania and even Greece were damn far far behind us.


are there some new pisc from M1? i know only some older ones (few years old) which showed bad condition. maybe now things are changed. i'm especially interested into Tabanovce - Skopje section and one where left and right road stretch and don't go parallely.


----------



## Junkie

Turnovec said:


> A friend from ex-yugoslavia compared like this the roads in Bulgaria and those in former yugoslavia(excluding Slovenia and Croatia). The good roads in Bulgaria are a lot better than the goods roads in Serbia , Macedonia and BiH, but the bad roads in Bulgaria are worst than the bad roads in Serbia, Macedonia and BiH.
> Pretty well said.


No way man, no way. Your country first of all is unclean, second your infrastructure is in bad condition and third you suffer from communism even today. Only the area near the Black Sea has made some progress.


----------



## Mateusz

All Eastern Europe still suffers from communist legacy hno:


----------



## OettingerCroat

Verso said:


> ^^ kay: Are these some new pictures?


yes because of the white lines, per EU standards.


----------



## OettingerCroat

Alle said:


> Fine roads, and jawdropping nature. Those mountains are breathtaking :O . You have great wealth in your natural scenery.


totally agree...


----------



## OettingerCroat

Turnovec said:


> You should be carefull while driving on the Macedonian Motorways ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :jk:


SO funny :hilarious



bgplayer19 said:


> ^^ Wow that "names" that they call each other look really similar to ours !


and ours too! :rofl:


----------



## vardar

x-type said:


> i know, but Bulgaria is reconstrusting their old motorways and it's making them really modern, while macedonian don't. M1 still mostly waits to be reconstructed, and signs are in bad condition. new motorways are, of course, good.



Well M1 is being reconstructed as we speak, nowhere near the intensity that you'd see in Croatia or Poland but they've been working on all the bridges and next year a large segment (not specified yet) is expected to get a new top-layer (and hopefully signage) as it desperately needs it. The elections have slowed things down cos this year the last segment to the Serbian border was supposed to be built (or atleast start construction) and there was to be a tender for the last 30KMS in the south but...



Regarding whose highways are better :blahblah: I dont think theres a big difference, im talking about new highways BTW (although i havent had the honour to test The Struma so i could be wrong :lol: ) 

I think far more important is that we still have large chunks to build (corridor 8 which seems to be put on the back burner by all 3 countries)


----------



## x-type

it's good that M1 is being repaired  and i hope for new signs and signalization, too!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

BY RANDOMMM

12 of the 26 kilometers of the northern bypass of Skopje are open for traffic since few days ago

1









2









3









4









5









6









7









8









9









10









11









12









13









14









15









16









17









18









19










20









21









22


----------



## Palance

Why French on the signs?


----------



## Qwert

Macedonian road infrastructure still keeps surprising me.kay:


----------



## 7t

Palance said:


> Why French on the signs?


Just so albanian cannot have a place i guess.
It's a new invention by Macedonia's Ministry of Transportation like many other inventions they have come up with in recent years.
You place in french and english translations and leave out albanian. All you can do is laugh at the hipocrisy:lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's sad. Language issues should never be visible on the signs. Signs should be clear for anyone using a road, not for language politics.


----------



## muravidék

yeah, esp, western Macedonia has a potential of becoming another Kosovo, that's even more sad!


----------



## Palance

Are there any bilangual signs Macedonian/Albanian anyway? (like Kosovo has Albanian/Serbian signs).

I know there are cyrillic/latin signs, but the latin 'translations' still are in Macedonian


----------



## vardar

^^
There are, but as I understand it does not apply to national roads such as the bypass. As you said until recently there wasnt even proper translation just a latinised version of the cyrillic.


----------



## Palance

Is this taken in Tetovo, I suppose?


----------



## Junkie

^
Why are you guys now speaking about Albanian language? Road signs are and it will be in Macedonian an English (bypass French). Other languages only in the cities were majority is not ethical.


----------



## wyqtor

Finally I got a better upload speed so I decided to share some more pictures with you guys.

They were taken this spring on my trip to Greece.

M-1: Tabanovce -> Gevgelija (Greek border)































































































































The city in the last pictures is Veles, I think.


----------



## vardar

^^
Yeah that looks like Veles, thanks for the pics wyqtor :cheers:
BTW did you see any works on the bridges from Veles to the greek border, they have been fixing the bridges and next year the worst parts of the highway should get repaved.


----------



## wyqtor

^^Yeah, as a matter of fact there were some serious works on viaducts, with one-lane alternating traffic in 3 sections.

I have some pictures of those, I'll post them a bit later. Also, the old sections near Kumanovo need repair, they are a bit bumpy; you can see that in these photos. But still, it's really amazing that such a small and not quite rich country has an excellent, almost complete, motorway system. This makes other countries in EU (like my own - Romania) look really bad.


----------



## mojaBL

wyqtor said:


> ^^Yeah, as a matter of fact there were some serious works on viaducts, with one-lane alternating traffic in 3 sections.
> 
> I have some pictures of those, I'll post them a bit later. Also, the old sections near Kumanovo need repair, they are a bit bumpy; you can see that in these photos. But still, it's really amazing that such a small and not quite rich country has an excellent, almost complete, motorway system. This makes other countries in EU (like my own - Romania) look really bad.


Lot of those roads were built during Yugoslavia and on the other hand Macedonia is transit country so it needs good network.


----------



## charonn

I was in Macedonia one week ago I went to Greece with the bus(36h)and I think that Macedonias motorways are very good considering that it's a small country btw beautiful views!


----------



## Krasnal.

I went to Greece for holiday last year, and I have to sad that you have made a lot of proggress! Well done!


----------



## Verso

Gorgeous nature. Roads could be somewhat better though.


----------



## Timon91

^^That will hopefully change when they enter the EU


----------



## eucitizen

I read that some weeks ago the government started the construction of the motorway section Tabanovce (border with Serbia) and Kumanovo. According tot hat information the construction will last 18 months. It is a very good news, finally it will be faster to travel towards Greece as also Serbia is fastly building 22km of new motorway near the border with Macedonia.


----------



## radi6404

I am wondering if the skopie bypass is finished yet, it should be since the thread about it was a long time ago.


----------



## radi6404

That´s a great road, I would get shivers of joy driving on it, it looks amazing, only the crashbarriers arne´t that shiny for a very new road.

When I look at the asphalt and markings of the road I just can notice the big similarity with the Struma motorway because it is build by the Macedonian cmpany, Mavrovo.


----------



## radi6404

The road is near Prilep.


----------



## Buddy Holly

Junkie said:


> ^
> Why are you guys now speaking about Albanian language? Road signs are and it will be in Macedonian an English (bypass French). Other languages only in the cities were majority is not ethical.


Majority is not ethical? :lol: It's because of that that the language of 25.7% (official census) is being ignored and French is being used. If there was more room, Sanskrit would be used just so Albanian wouldn't be. And that photo with the Albanian language being used is from a municipality with a majority Albanian population. 

Yeah, not in national roads because nationals of Macedonia, who are Albanian, don't drive there. Just the French. :bash:


----------



## wyqtor

Even Greek would have made more sense to me instead of French.


----------



## Scanderbeg

Using French and not Albanian language in the macedonian motorways is nothing but a slap in the face for the Albanian population, which makes up close to 30% of the population, by the slavs in macedonia!It just shows how tolerant the slavic govt of macedonia is towards 30% of its (undesired) population. Especially when you see that most of those signs lead to cities with majority Albanian population like Tetove, Prishtine, Kumanove...


----------



## CrazySerb

Okay, back to highways now...


----------



## Timon91

Whatever  Back to the motorways


----------



## Albaneren

Why are Macedonia using yellow emergency lanes?


----------



## Verso

Why not? Is there anything wrong with yellow?


----------



## Albaneren

Its ugly.


----------



## radi6404

white looks better but whether you think yellow looks ugly or not wont make the government choose white for future motorways.


----------



## RS.ban

yellow is relic from Yugoslavia time, all new motorways have white markings.


----------



## Timon91

Nice pics, RS.ban. Landscape reminds me of Italy. Beautiful


----------



## radi6404

Great pics RS Ban, the motorways look very good.


----------



## snupix

Do you guys read the threads at all? These are the pics from a few pages before...


----------



## radi6404

I looked at all the pics, I don´t like that all crashbarriers are muddy and even bended, it also seems that the Greek company didn´t add proper asphalt, it can´t be that it looks like 1 year old asphalt after opening, but when I was in Greek I saw that the quality is pretty low, too. Motorway markings were not thermoplast and the overall quality was not very high.


----------



## RS.ban

you r talking aaout new skopje bypass? where did u see bended crasharriers?


----------



## radi6404

Ofcourse they are bended, not to the side but they are up and down and any Macoedinan road I´ve seen had the crashbarriers up and down and not only they. Many roads even in rich countries like Germany but I´ve seen also in Slovenia have motorway crashbarriers up and down and that looks like bad work










Here on the motorway which can be an example of other motorways nothing is bended, there are a few places with crashbarriers up and down but very few, the Skope bypass is ok but there are way worse roads, new with crashbarriers bended up and down. They might seem up and down but that´s because the whole road goes up and down again because of hilly terrain. If you would measure the height of a pole on which the crashbarrier lies all would be exactly the same height.


----------



## Verso

^^ Let me guess: it's Struma?


----------



## Timon91

We know Radi well enough now


----------



## radi6404

Verso said:


> ^^ Let me guess: it's Struma?


What other motorway loks that clean after 2 years and so impressive? The emergency lane is as wide there as the driving lane.


----------



## Timon91

Would you mind to resize it next time, Radi? My screen is not that big


----------



## radi6404

It was on purpose in original size, because even on that very detailed pic the motorway has nothing to complain about, so why resize, if I had resized it it would look even more perfect.


----------



## Verso

^^ Because there was no activity.



x-type said:


> actually, i think that section Negotino - Demir Kapija is completed (it is u/c at GE), just as Skopje bypass.





Ban.BL said:


> ^^It is


Only the western part, and there's still a section missing between Skopje and the Greek border.


----------



## x-type

Verso said:


> ^^ Because there was no activity.
> 
> Only the western part, and there's still a section missing between Skopje and the Greek border.


well, there is still missing part between Demir Kapija and Smokvica. just as between Kumanovo and MK/SRB border.


----------



## Radish2

So which parts of Macedonian motorways are under construction right now? And I want see some good looking Macedonian motorways and nationalroads.


----------



## Ban.BL

Verso said:


> Only the western part, and there's still a section missing between Skopje and the Greek border.


section Negotino - Demir Kapija is completed as far as i remember from last summer


----------



## Verso

^ I didn't say otherwise. I think it's missing between Demir Kapija and Smokvica, like x-type said.


----------



## Realеk

Here's the current network including the sections that are under construction (marked with red)

1. The eastern half of the Skopje bypass. Should have been finished by June 2008, but after several delays the deadline is now June 2009. Hopefully they will finally get their act together because the segment is almost finished for a long time now and the western segment of the bypass makes very little sense by itself!

2. The segment between Kumanovo and Tabanovce (at the border with Serbia). Very lax schedulle. The deadline is March 2010 hno:

3. D.Kapija - Smokvica was supposed to get seriously under construction long time ago and it always gets delayed for some reason. We're waiting for news... Meanwhile some preparatory works have been done so I marked it as U/C.











Other than this, the government offered 560km of future motorways under concessons. The interest was supposedly big, but with the current financial crisis I'll be happy if at least construction of Corridor VIII segments gets started in the immediate future. AFAIK the expropriation of land for the Kumanovo (Romanovce) - BG section is seriously under way for some time now.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

How about extending M4 to Ohrid? (as a motorway)


----------



## Verso

Realek, you were banned, but still managed to come up with the same nick. How is that possible?


----------



## Ban.BL

by using Cyrillic a or k


----------



## Timon91

And he's banned again


----------



## Radish2

why is he banned again?


----------



## x-type

because Slovenian thought it would be nice to speak in public that he was a clone, although he didn't even know the reason of previous ban


----------



## Verso

Radish2 said:


> why is he banned again?


B/c if you've already been banned, you're banned again?



x-type said:


> because Slovenian thought it would be nice to speak in public that he was a clone, although he didn't even know the reason of previous ban


Huh?

1. I knew why he'd been banned; b/c he'd openly spoken about "real" reasons for the closure of the Macedonian subforum (whatever it means)
2. I guess it was very hard for mods to figure out that Realek was... Realek :lol:
3. he was already banned when I wrote my post
4. what's with you and 'Slovenian this, Slovenian that'?

5. you owe me an apology :yes:


----------



## Timon91

Slovenian-Croatian rivalry hno:


----------



## Total

Probably will get me ban for being offtopic but...


Why it seems to me that people with most usefull information for me get banned? I got best info (and map on top of that!) on U/C motorways from banned people 

Thanks Realek!

Dont get me wrong i thank the other people aswell for help, but... just thing i noticed on other topics aswell...


----------



## snupix

The whole thing with the Macedonian forum is a big injustice, but nobody cared...


----------



## Ban.BL

^^agree

@verso how do you know all those reasons for banning Realek?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

May I remind you that this thread is about highways and motorways in Macedonia, and not about Realek?


----------



## Radish2

snupix said:


> The whole thing with the Macedonian forum is a big injustice, but nobody cared...


What do you mean? I don´t like banning people.


----------



## snupix

Radish2 said:


> What do you mean? I don´t like banning people.


Macedonians were literally whiped off the forum with provocations of their neighbours which were absolutely tolerated by the moderators... So they've all abandoned SSC and we lost a lot of information form Macedonia that was very interesting to read. And now a few weeks ago or so, Macedonian forum was archived and it doesn't exist anymore.

But let's not discuss this here, because, as Chris said, it's a thread about their motorways, not about the forum...


----------



## ensarsever

Nice Roadways


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Verso said:


> Btw, in what language is 'Athena'?


The city is called "Αθήνα" in Koine Hellenic. So "Athina" or "Athena" are both correct.

More info about Athena:



> In Greek mythology, *Athena* (also called *Athene*, Attic: Ἀθηνᾶ, _Athēnâ_ or Ἀθηναία, _Athēnaía_, Epic: Ἀθηναίη, _Athēnaíē_, Ionic: Ἀθήνη, _Athḗnē_, Doric: Ἀθάνα, _Athána_; Latin: _Minerva_) is the shrewd companion of heroes and the goddess of heroic endeavour. She is the virgin patron of Athens, which built the Parthenon to worship her.
> 
> .....
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Athena


----------



## Foolish Farmer

RS.ban said:


> Yes Kosovo has albanian signs as well.


You mean that Kosovo has serbian signs as well. It's absolutely normal for Kosovo to have albanian signs like it's normal to have serbian signs in Belgrade.


----------



## Radish2

But it is only 1 year independent and with official languace Albanian.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

Radish2 said:


> But it is only 1 year independent and with official languace Albanian.


Official languages are Albanian and Serbian, still the end of war.


----------



## Shqiptario

Radish2 said:


> But it is only 1 year independent and with official languace Albanian.


:nuts:...What official languages do u propose??


----------



## dewrob

Kumanovo-Serbian border highway U/C. It's a short stretch some ~10km at the most but it important as it completes that small missing section towards the north and makes a continuous highway from MK-RS border to Demir Kapija in the south leaving only 25km of non highway on the Macedonian Corridor 10 section. 

*Photos from Build.MK by Realek*

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10








11








12








13








14








15








16








17








18








19








20








21








22








23








24








25








26








27








28








29








30


----------



## wyqtor

^^ Awesome. Hopefully the Serbians too will switch into high gear soon - the Macedonian missing sections are not that long, but the Serbian gap is very annoying.


----------



## dewrob

wyqtor said:


> ^^ Awesome. Hopefully the Serbians too will switch into high gear soon - the Macedonian missing sections are not that long, but the Serbian gap is very annoying.


They are also constructing the section from the border going some 20km northward. However the hardest and longer part still awaits them.


----------



## dewrob

And the missing section of the Skopje bypass is finally coming to completion. The legal land expropriation issues were finally resolved and the project should be officially completed and put in use this month (there is always chance for delay in this country but I doubt it's gonna be later than July in case it happens). 

This means that the we are talking about some 130km continuous highway along the east-west corridor 10 from Kumanovo to Gostivar. This also means that the transit traffic going to the west of the country will not have to enter Skopje any more using the almost 30km long new bypass instead. 

*Photos from Build.MK by Realek*

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10








11








12








13








14








15








16


----------



## Palance

Great pictures,

But why are the roadnumbers so extremely small?


----------



## dewrob

^^



Palance said:


> Why French on the signs?


As long as we don't have this anymore I consider it a success with the signs...


----------



## Radish2

Respectable. So Macedonians are using noiseblocking walls, great, in Bulgaria they don´t have even one noiseblocking wall, at least I havn´t seen even one.


----------



## dkaneq

Wasnt the bypass supposed to be completed some time ago?

Anyway I'm positive there was a thread about it here on SSC but I can't locate it. Where's the Macedonian section???


----------



## pijanec

Skopje bypass looks nice. Is there a 130 km/h speed limit?


----------



## dewrob

dkaneq said:


> Wasnt the bypass supposed to be completed some time ago?
> 
> Anyway I'm positive there was a thread about it here on SSC but I can't locate it. Where's the Macedonian section???


yes it was supposed to be completed some time ago and most of it was completed long some time ago, but there were land expropriation issues on a 500m stretch passing through a farm and I think 1-2 much smaller sections making it impossible for it to be finished. Large projects here are often hostages of greedy peasants trying to make the most out of such situatuation by demanding crazy amounts of money for their strip of land in the middle of nowhere. Luckily this project is reaching its end.


----------



## dewrob

pijanec said:


> Skopje bypass looks nice. Is there a 130 km/h speed limit?


130 km/h is announced to be introduced but is still not legaly adopted (together with other speed limit modifications). So for the time being it's 120 km/h.


----------



## Verso

Thanks for the pics, dewrob, finally coming to an end. It really looks nice, and it's great that it's illuminated all the way. Many noise barriers indeed  (or noiseblocking walls ). Btw, does anyone see giant guys on the left?


dewrob said:


> 1


----------



## BosniaHerzegovina

Go Macedonia!


----------



## Ban.BL

dewrob said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> As long as we don't have this anymore I consider it a success with the signs...


Too bad they didn´t adopt better solution. btw great photos! :cheers:


----------



## Verso

^^ I just saw the video at build.mk; that bicycle, tractor and all the roadworks are quite disturbing. But the new bypass itself looks good.


----------



## dewrob

^^

Apparently there were still some roadworks on the ground, regardless of the official opening. The tractor and bicycle... hno:

a nice photoshoot will come soon... 

The clip is a courtesy of former SSC member Realek :cheers:


----------



## dkaneq

Perhaps they should have waited few more days for the finishing touches to be done and then open the bypass. But still, it doesnt make sense for the bypass to be left unused if it is good for traffic. I guess they opened it now for practical reasons. Fences are not crucial for it to be operational.

But Realek definately should have waited a week or two to make a video. It would have looked nicer when the workers leave and when the traffic picks up. Then when the bypass is fully in business I guess the damn cyclists will get the fawk out too!


----------



## dewrob

dkaneq said:


> Perhaps they should have waited few more days for the finishing touches to be done and then open the bypass. But still, it doesnt make sense for the bypass to be left unused if it is good for traffic. I guess they opened it now for practical reasons. Fences are not crucial for it to be operational.


nah, you are giving too much credit to our politicians. They just couldn't wait any longer to go there and make some speech about the giant leaps forward blah blah... 



> But Realek definately should have waited a week or two to make a video. It would have looked nicer when the workers leave and when the traffic picks up. Then when the bypass is fully in business I guess the damn cyclists will get the fawk out too!


Don't worry we will make another video and take some day and night shots as well (all the 26km of the bypass are illuminated). We also discussed earlier to give it a couple of weeks before the traffic picks up and people get used to it.


----------



## montesky

dewrob said:


> ^^
> 
> The clip is a courtesy of former SSC member Realek :cheers:


what happened to him anyways?


----------



## dewrob

^^

well, we all basically left SSC, this is more or less the only thread where I post occasionally, mostly because I have never had disagreements with the moderation in these parts of the forum. In addition to this, Realek was also banned for saying the truth, although he did that in a very "picturesque" way.

Anyways going into this discussion would be offtopic, let's stick to the Skopje Northern Bypass :cheers:


----------



## nh1la

This guy seems to be speeding hno: :lol:


CrazySerb said:


>


----------



## Timon91

Dangerous! Is that a biker at 0:45?


----------



## x-type

a plenty of dangerous things. is it a cylist or not, but ther is a tractor few minutes later! 

however, there is one thing that i like - 80 km/h exitramp. in HR they would 100% stick 50 or maybe 60 on that ramp


----------



## SuperSergei

Not unsual with bikers along highways in Serbia and Makedonia. People crosing the highway is not unsual either, especially between Beograd and Nis.


----------



## dewrob

He's not speeding guys  The video is x3 speed so it's not too boring to watch it.


----------



## Ban.BL

SuperSergei said:


> Not unsual with bikers along highways in Serbia and Makedonia. People crosing the highway is not unsual either, especially between Beograd and Nis.


I´ve never seen anyone crossing motorway or biker in Serbia.


----------



## keber

Considering video this motorway seems not fully opened yet (many closed exits, works on road)


----------



## x-type

Ban.BL said:


> I´ve never seen anyone crossing motorway or biker in Serbia.


my friend saw combine harvester about 5 years ago while there was yet not protection fence around motorway between Batrovci and Beograd


----------



## keber

In 2002 I saw horse drawn cart with gipsies on motorway close to Belgrade.:lol:


----------



## Ban.BL

After NATO bombardment you could see everything, but no more.


----------



## nh1la

dewrob said:


> He's not speeding guys  The video is x3 speed so it's not too boring to watch it.


He's speeding alright. He overtakes everybody quite comfortably. Nevermind the speed of the video 

Does anybody know how much are the fines for speeding?


----------



## renco

Congratulation,it's nice to see souch progress in road infrastructure in Macedonia.:applause:
Also big :cheers:to all Macedonian members.


----------



## Radish2

nh1la said:


> This guy seems to be speeding hno: :lol:


It looks very good.


----------



## nh1la

renco said:


> Congratulation,it's nice to see souch progress in road infrastructure in Macedonia.:applause:
> Also big :cheers:to all Macedonian members.


:hi:


----------



## CrazySerb

I think that right now, Corridor 10 (direct links with Serbia & Greece, on whom Macedonia's economy relies on the most) is of utmost priority for Macedonia, as well as expressways or motorways, towards the country's main tourist town of Ohrid (via Tetovo, Gostivar, Kicevo, Struga) and second largest city of Bitola (via Veles & Prilep) .

Everything else...only as money comes along.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Junkie said:


> No nothing. Skopje-Kriva Palanka border with BG was mentioned but no tendering yet has been published. Only the missing part 25km of corridor 10 was tendered.



This article is wrong then?


ChrisZwolle said:


> Some maps indicate it as a motorway(like) road, because it's an M-road and the first section around Kumanovo is of higher standard.
> 
> I still believe a Skopje - Sofia motorway is a matter of time, but into the distant future. I hope they extend M4 as a motorway to Ohrid and into Albania.


I think that if ever the Macedonian government starts to build a motorway on corridor 8 the priority would be the western sections due to the albanian influence in parliament. Which is not bad, of course.:cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Good news from the Macedonian front - work is finally in final phase on that last, short (8km) remaining section of the motorway towards Serbia (Kumanovo-Tabanovci) - after years of delays, it should be opened shortly :cheers:


----------



## Macedonicus

CrazySerb said:


> Good news from the Macedonian front - work is finally in final phase on that last, short (8km) remaining section of the motorway towards Serbia (Kumanovo-Tabanovci) - after years of delays, it should be opened shortly :cheers:


Finally


----------



## an-148

posted on another topic, but maybe someone here knows better: 



philimonas said:


> Old(?) border crossing between FYROM and Greece, on the eastern shore of big Prespa lake, between Dolno Dupeni(FYROM) and Agios Achilleios(GR).
> location
> 
> Erased signs for Greece:
> 
> 
> Approaching the border:
> 
> 
> The actual border is 500m from here:
> 
> 
> It isn't allowed to continue further south, as a polite border guard told us.
> Maybe someone knows when this border crossing stopped working?


did somebody reply to this thread ?
I plan to travel in the region and would like to pass the border there; Is it open for traffic ?


----------



## bozata90

No, it is not. You have to cross the border between Bitola and Florina...


----------



## an-148

bozata90 said:


> No, it is not. You have to cross the border between Bitola and Florina...



thank you


----------



## ea1969

I do not think that the border crossing mentioned above was open at any time at least during the last 30 years and I assume it had not be operational even before. However there would be an intention to create a crossing there as Greek National Road 15 goes up to Agios Germanos and there is no reason to have a national road going there other than a (potential) border crossing.


----------



## an-148

ea1969 said:


> I do not think that the border crossing mentioned above was open at any time at least during the last 30 years and I assume it had not be operational even before. However there would be an intention to create a crossing there as Greek National Road 15 goes up to Agios Germanos and there is no reason to have a national road going there other than a (potential) border crossing.


Epharisto


----------



## eusimcity4

Macedonian-Serbian border-


----------



## ChrisZwolle

CrazySerb said:


> Good news from the Macedonian front - work is finally in final phase on that last, short (8km) remaining section of the motorway towards Serbia (Kumanovo-Tabanovci) - after years of delays, it should be opened shortly :cheers:


When did/will it open?


----------



## tonylondon

ChrisZwolle thats not good english (did - will) haha- you could say ( WHEN DID IT OPEN ) or (WILL IT OPEN SOON ) if its finished


----------



## Мартин

ChrisZwolle said:


> When did/will it open?


Opening has been scheduled for the 8th of September.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Tabanovce-Kumanovo motorway put into use*



> 8.9.2011 13:30:00 | Author/Source PressCut
> 
> Tabanovce-Kumanovo motorway will be opened today on the occasion of Macedonia’s Independence Day. The 7.4 km long section, which is part of the Corridor 10, had been built for four years. Total value of the project, conducted by the State Road Agency, amounts to EUR 15.5 million.
> 
> In order to complete the Macedonian part of the Corridor 10, the 28.2 km long Demir Kapija-Smokvica section needs to be finished. The Macedonian government provided EUR 270 million from the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development, the European Investment Bank and EU funds for the construction of the section.
> 
> Recently, a few infrastructural projects, such as Skopje Airport and St. Kliment Ohridski Boulevard, have been put into use in Macedonia.
> (Kurir)


:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Great  Do you have an online source I can use?


----------



## CrazySerb

Original , in Macedonian language:
http://sitel.com.mk/dnevnik/biznis/pushten-vo-upotreba-avtopatot-tabanovce-kumanovo

English translation:
http://www.limun.hr/en/main.aspx?id=740586

Video of the opening ceremony:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ thanks


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

The video is even more interesting. In the end of it it is said that the road concession winners of the route of corridor 8 on Macedonian territory will be known in October.:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## keber

At the end of the video at around 1:23 you can see, that they used English name for Beograd (Belgrade). Probably the only country in the world, that doesn't use own language or language of destination country but third language, not used anywhere near.

And why they don't reconstruct old half?


----------



## x-type

keber said:


> At the end of the video at around 1:23 you can see, that they used English name for Beograd (Belgrade). Probably the only country in the world, that doesn't use own language or language of destination country but third language, not used anywhere near.


they use original names in cyrillic, and English in latin. quite logical imo, although i'd prefer oriđinal transliteration. quite easy to do in the case of Macedonian.


----------



## keber

x-type said:


> they use original names in cyrillic, and English in latin. quite logical imo,


I don't think so. Transliteration from cyrillic to latin script is more or less straightforward (which is not true for asian scripts) so using English here is very illogical.

They said in the video, that construction of remaining section towards Greece should commence in april or may (


----------



## Christophorus

> автопат Александар Велики


 motorway Alexander the Great

:nuts:


----------



## Macedonicus

Christophorus said:


> motorway Alexander the Great
> 
> :nuts:


yeah, same as the statue in Skopje and the airport in Skopje  Alex the Great FTW


----------



## radi6404

^^

yes, it's unbelievable that it is like that.


----------



## Palance

keber said:


> At the end of the video at around 1:23 you can see, that they used English name for Beograd (Belgrade). Probably the only country in the world, that doesn't use own language or language of destination country but third language, not used anywhere near.


I have seen signs with "Athens" in Greece. So Macedonia is not the only country 

Furthermore, in the UAE I have seen signs with "Bordercrossing to the Sultanate of Oman". I am sure that this isn't one of the local languages either


----------



## radi6404

^^

i like that, it is somehow international.


----------



## CrazySerb

Good news from Macedonia...with funding secured, construction will soon begin on the last incomplete section of Corridor 10 :cheers:



> *EBRD Lends 107 Mln Euro to Macedonia for Transport Corridor X Section*
> 
> 20.9.2011 13:41:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> SKOPJE (Macedonia), September 20 (SeeNews) – The European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD) said on Tuesday it is lending 107 million euro ($146 million) to Macedonia for the construction of a section of the north-south Transport Corridor X.
> 
> The EBRD loan will be used to co-finance the construction of a new 28 kilometre segment of the motorway between Demir Kapija and Smokvica in the southeastern part of Macedonia, the EBRD said in a statement.


----------



## Мартин

:cheers:Finally!

And there already is a tender about the Demir Kapija-Smokvica section.


----------



## RKC

Мартин;83496954 said:


> Opening has been scheduled for the 8th of September.


We've just driven it. it's great! It was a good surprise to see that road reconstructed, I drove there four years ago the last time...

btw lots of new driving vids coming up from Macedonia soon, I'll post them here too if you don't mind. (Skopje city, Skopje bypass, Skopje-Struga, Struga-Ohrid)


----------



## Filipdr

CrazySerb said:


> Good news from Macedonia...with funding secured, construction will soon begin on the last incomplete section of Corridor 10 :cheers:


Great!


----------



## Мартин

RKC said:


> We've just driven it. it's great! It was a good surprise to see that road reconstructed, I drove there four years ago the last time...
> 
> btw lots of new driving vids coming up from Macedonia soon, I'll post them here too if you don't mind. (Skopje city, Skopje bypass, Skopje-Struga, Struga-Ohrid)


Of course we wouldn't mind. Please post them!


----------



## RKC

First one from Macedonia:

Map: http://goo.gl/ao2Z2


----------



## CrazySerb

Superb:cheers: Thanks for posting kay:

Heh, I wonder what your thoughts were when you first laid eyes on Skopje's "Arc de Triomphe"...as well as those double-decker London buses, both seen near the end of your video?


----------



## Norsko

I like!!! Skopje looks way better (and greener) than I expected! Are new Macedonian motorway signs in Croatian style?


----------



## RKC

CrazySerb said:


> Superb:cheers: Thanks for posting kay:
> 
> Heh, I wonder what your thoughts were when you first laid eyes on Skopje's "Arc de Triomphe"...as well as those double-decker London buses, both seen near the end of your video?


well I've read about the plans here on ssc but the statues and arch are quite shocking in person. this was my fourth time in Skopje so it was strange. I loved the double deckers, i didn't see those before either.


----------



## RKC

Skopje-Struga part 1: Skopje -Gostivar M4
Map: http://goo.gl/M6Q2M


----------



## keber

^^ Strange merging at 3:28
Nice video however.


----------



## nh1la

Tetovo - Gostivar needs resurfacing soon...

Nice video RKC. Which software do you use for editing?

.


----------



## Junkie

keber said:


> ^^ Strange merging at 3:28
> Nice video however.


That's the merging with the northern bypass highway but the terrain is quite high to the right side.


----------



## Christophorus

Great Video!

Are there any plans for a continuation of the motorway towards Ohrid in the near future?


----------



## x-type

0:11 and 0:26 hno:


----------



## Junkie

x-type said:


> 0:11 and 0:26 hno:


That section is scheduled to be upgraded to a boulevard 2+2. Pedestrians wont have a chance to cross like that.


----------



## radi6404

The markings are not very good on the new macedonian motorway. It seems macedonian motorways manage to create better motorways in Bulgaria, then in their own country.


----------



## x-type

Junkie said:


> That section is scheduled to be upgraded to a boulevard 2+2. Pedestrians wont have a chance to cross like that.


i meant not giving priority to that C2 and passing on red light.


----------



## RKC

keber said:


> ^^ Strange merging at 3:28
> Nice video however.


yes it seems like the middle lane disappears


----------



## RKC

here's part 2: Gostivar-Kichevo

Map: http://goo.gl/qQ2rl


----------



## keber

RKC said:


> yes it seems like the middle lane disappears


I wonder how that looks at times of maximum traffic?
OK I actually know, a bit chaotic, but for a new road (opened few years ago) it should be done much better. As designers/maintainers wouldn't see any other appropriate example in the world.


----------



## RKC

nh1la said:


> Tetovo - Gostivar needs resurfacing soon...
> 
> Nice video RKC. Which software do you use for editing?
> 
> .


i use a free crappy version of VideoPad.
I have Cyberlink Powerdirector and Pinnacle VideoSpin but I really haven't got a clue how to use them


----------



## radi6404

why aren't the roads looking that great, how came the new asphalt and markings do not look like really new, markings are faded out and new asphalt has fixed areas with potholes.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Because roads don't look new forever, I'm sorry to burst this dream for you, but the Struma expressway will look like that in the future as well.


----------



## RKC

x-type said:


> i meant not giving priority to that C2 and passing on red light.


The C2 came really slow (i think he wanted to turn left too) but he practicly came to a stop. That's enough for passing, at least where I come from. The red light: we thought it was our turn but realised it wasn't. It was my brother driving on the whole of this trip by the way, not me. I realise of course he should have carried on turning and not go straight, but he didn't so that's that.


----------



## radi6404

Oh, Bulgarian asphalt stays black until it breaks. The E-79 nationalraod looks like new after 10 years or more, the asphalt as as dark as new asphalt still and it will not get brighter until it gets holes I guess. But I am more consermed with the markings. The motorway video shows faded markings and according to the people the motorway is new, why are they faded?


----------



## RKC

radi6404 said:


> Oh, Bulgarian asphalt stays black until it breaks. The E-79 nationalraod looks like new after 10 years or more, the asphalt as as dark as new asphalt still and it will not get brighter until it gets holes I guess. But I am more consermed with the markings. The motorway video shows faded markings and according to the people the motorway is new, why are they faded?


The roads you saw in these last three vids are not new. They were exactly the same four years ago when i first drove there. The only new section in these videos is the section near the serbian border at the beginning of the first macedonian video.


----------



## keber

Because markings fade in one year considerably except if they are thick (which according to the video they aren't). So you need to renew thin markings every year. Here they obviously did not do that.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Thermoplast markings are a must.


----------



## x-type

ChrisZwolle said:


> Thermoplast markings are a must.


But these must be also done in high quality. I have seen some in lower quality, they get broken in few weeks.


----------



## radi6404

ChrisZwolle said:


> Thermoplast markings are a must.


yes, on nationalraods and motorways they are definatly a must and no other markings should be used.


----------



## Junkie

keber said:


> Because markings fade in one year considerably except if they are thick (which according to the video they aren't). So you need to renew thin markings every year. Here they obviously did not do that.


Budget?? Money??


----------



## Christophorus

The more you pay the more music you get...


----------



## Junkie

Well as long as we are in a transition which indeed road infrastructure at some points has never been upgraded for 50+ years in the communist time things are quite good. But for those highway projects like the Corridor 8 from Ohrid to Bulgarian border concession is the best that we can get...


----------



## radi6404

I would really be worried if the new motorways in a eurpean countries are not eing built with thermoplast markings. Bulgaria, when it was not in the european union was building roads with very high quality and glowing thermoplast markings. People should complain a lot about these motorways, since it is definatly substandart to have roads without thermoplast markings. In fact, except Macedonia I have only seen Greek motorways without thermoplast markings, I hope that will change. Albanian motorways do have thermoplast markings.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Macedonia will complete the Corridor 10 motorway*



> 30.9.2011 12:07:00 | Author/Source PressCut
> 
> The European Reconstruction and Development Bank (EBRD) has granted Macedonia a loan worth EUR 107 million for modernization of the Corridor 10 section which passes through Macedonia’s territory. The loan will be used for co-funding of the construction of the new 28-km long motorway section from Demir Kapija to Smokvica.
> 
> The same means will be also used for funding of the construction and modernization of toll booths and the installation of electronic toll payment equipment. According to finance minister Zoran Stavreski, Macedonia will get its most important transport route after the construction of the aforementioned motorway section is finished. Authorities think that the motorway construction is of great importance for Macedonia’s economy and its integration in general.
> (Sitel)


----------



## Filipdr

CrazySerb said:


> *Macedonia will complete the Corridor 10 motorway*


Good news for MK.


----------



## Junkie

HIGHWAYS CORRIDOR 10 AND CORRIDOR 8


----------



## CrazySerb

Errr...Corridor 10 is the north-south motorway, from the border with Serbia to the border with Greece 

Btw, what about Veles-Prilep-Bitola, is there any plan to build a motorway there one day?
To me, that would be a bigger priority than a motorway towards the border with Bulgaria - after all, Bitola is the country's second largest city.


----------



## Junkie

CrazySerb said:


> Errr...Corridor 10 is the north-south motorway, from the border with Serbia to the border with Greece


OK... I know... Mistake


----------



## RKC

Skopje-Struga part 3:

Map: http://goo.gl/Sy0IS


----------



## RKC

Struga - Ohrid

Map: http://goo.gl/4MxQT


----------



## RKC

M4 + Skopje bypass
Map: http://goo.gl/K8Va1


----------



## CrazySerb

Fantastic videos! Thanks a lot for the effort, next time I'm in Budapest, I'll buy you a beer :cheers:


----------



## RKC

thanks!


----------



## Junkie

Skopje bypass looks great its not overloaded with traffic but its getting more and more every year since it was open in 2008.


----------



## shpirtkosova

shpirtkosova said:


> *Financing from budget to Skopje highway, dangerous*
> (Translated using Google Translate ALBANIAN->ENGLISH)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pristina, October 8 - highway project financing Pristina - Skopje should be done through public partnerships - private, or by making concessions, economic experts estimate in Pristina.
> 
> According to them, the construction of this highway to Kosovo Budget funds could send the country into a deep budget crisis.
> 
> Arian Zeka, head of the Political Department at the American Chamber of Commerce, suggests that the Kosovo authorities to be careful in managing public money.
> 
> "Nobody is against the construction of highways, as this would allow easier movement and faster goods coming from other states as well as internally, but care must be taken on these plans on the construction of highways in the management of public money. Nobody would like a budget deficit of Kosovo, since it could would result in a potential budget crisis country, "says Zeka, Radio Free Europe.
> 
> Meanwhile, Minister of Infrastructure, Fehmi Mujota, has warned the manner of financing this project through the Government's stipulations.
> 
> He did not give any details about the development and progress within the project, but said that no form of concession has been successful in several other countries.
> 
> These warnings of the Government, Arian Zeka by the Chamber of Commerce in Kosovo considers dangerous. He hopes that the government has prepared a good plan and know where those funds will provide budget and do not enter the budget deficit.
> 
> However, Zeka provides several options for how to finance this project.
> 
> "The best form of financing highway construction would be through an instrument which is to promote the successful launch in Kosovo, this is through a partnership of public - private, and perhaps even by making more concessions. We have seen an example of concession of Pristina International Airport, there already has begun building a new terminal. And to think that this would be a good form for the construction of highway Prishtina - Skopje ", says Zeka.
> 
> On the other hand, Alban Zogaj economic affairs expert states that care should be taken regarding other new projects and large.
> 
> According to him, the Kosovo authorities must first make the expropriation of lands, properties, where it is planned route, and then continue to implement the project.
> 
> "Kosovo is currently imlpementuar a large project. I have the impression that the best would be completed once a large project such as the highway that connects us to Albania, then to begin work in the other direction. Then, the problematic issue is the question of expropriation of property and in the case being made in parallel with the development of the project is causing major delays and loss of cost and efiqencës, "says Zogaj.
> 
> Even expert on economic affairs said Alban Zogaj highway project financing Pristina - Skopje with the budget before the country can create high budget deficit.
> 
> "One of the forms that we analysts supporting the economy is the form of public partnership - private. When given a private company which finances road projects and implemton project and then returns the investment for a certain time for a 20-year concession, or depending on project size and investment, "he said.
> 
> Otherwise, according to the project recently introduced by the Ministry of Infrastructure, highways Pristina - Skopje will be built in a completely new track, with a length of 55 kilometers.
> 
> The highway will be two tunnels, while the longest will be one of Kacanik, 2. 2 miles. The maximum speed on the highway, according to the project, will be 120 kilometers per hour.


This is more to do with Kosovo roads and motorways as was posted there but also has to do with the development work in Macedonia too... I believe the Mac government has agreed to link this motorway which is supposed to be completed by 2014-2015. The picture shown on the article is the motorway linking Albania and Serbia.


----------



## Junkie

^^
Macedonian side is only 15-20 km (from the border to the northern bypass) there would be no problem for that depends when kosovo will be able to start and finish the route from your side.


----------



## shpirtkosova

Junkie said:


> ^^
> Macedonian side is only 15-20 km (from the border to the northern bypass) there would be no problem for that depends when kosovo will be able to start and finish the route from your side.


Well the bad thing about the situation in Kosovo is that we are currently building the 118km motorway from Albanian border all the way up to north of Prishtina with an estimated cost of about 1 billion Euros and the government has difficulties finding funds to build the 55km motorway to Macedonian border as it intends to do. The details are that work will start next year and that it will take 3 years to complete. This motorway will not be an extention of the current highway linking Prishtina and Skopje but will run along this highway. There will be a 2-3km long tunnel on the Kosovo side and the maximum speed limit will be 120km/h. Kosovo government and prime minister Thaqi seem to be very keen on starting this project as soon as possible but have been held back up to now by the IMF and the World Bank. Macedonia is one of Kosovo's main trading partner and will have a big inpact on export and inport from Macedonia itself and a link with Pan-European Corridor X.


----------



## shpirtkosova

doublepost


----------



## Lum Lumi

shpirtkosova said:


> Well the bad thing about the situation in Kosovo is that we are currently building the 118km motorway from Albanian border all the way up to north of Prishtina with an estimated cost of about 1 billion Euros and the government has difficulties finding funds to build the 55km motorway to Macedonian border as it intends to do. The details are that work will start next year and that it will take 3 years to complete. This motorway will not be an extention of the current highway linking Prishtina and Skopje but will run along this highway. There will be a 2-3km long tunnel on the Kosovo side and the maximum speed limit will be 120km/h. Kosovo government and prime minister Thaqi seem to be very keen on starting this project as soon as possible but have been held back up to now by the IMF and the World Bank. Macedonia is one of Kosovo's main trading partner and will have a big inpact on export and inport from Macedonia itself and a link with Pan-European Corridor X.


With current levels of revenue and expenditure, there's no way Kosovo will have the financial capability to construct two major motorways at the same time, regardless of what the clueless infrastructure minister tells people. And unless something major happens and we find oil or diamonds or something, any meaningful construction might start only in 2013, the year A1 is scheduled to finish.


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

The Macedonian part of the section will be put on concession. The tender will be closed in 10 days (I hope they won't postpone it again), so the start of works of this section could happen next year, or maybe in 2013 and because it is a small section, i assume it wont take more than 2 years max. So if everything goes as it should be, there might be a highway from Skopje to Kosovo's border in 2014-2015, or even earlier.


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

It is a 13 km section, and estimated to cost 69.1 million €


----------



## Junkie

^^
Тука и влезот се продолжува со автопат значи до доле до кај Момин Поток се негде околу 18км.


----------



## shpirtkosova

Wow only 18km section? Even if Macedonia did not build this section, it really would not be that much of a hasstle. This motorway link is probably more important than the current motorway Kosovo is building from Albania all the way close to the border with Serbia. Acess to Pan-European Corridor X is a big investment to be made. Some of the highway from Prishtina to Peje (Pec) has already been extended to almost motorway standard and will possibly extend all the way to Peje which is near Montenegro. This means that Montenegro and the northern parts of Albania will have good acess to Macedonia and Euorpe.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Northern Montenegro is extremely mountainous, isolated and poorly served by high-standard roads. Hardly things that qualify as "good access". The main activity area of the Montenegrin economy isn't in the north anyway.


----------



## Lum Lumi

Yes, Montenegro has ports which both Kosovo and Macedonia use to export/import goods. They would get used more if the roads would get better. Also a lot of Kosovars go to Ulcinj (Ulqin) and generally to the Montenegrin coast for summer holidays, so that would help them too. 

While building a motorway there may not be a priority of the Montenegrin government right now, the road would make quite a bit of economic sense. Not to mention that the area we're talking about is the southeastern part of Montenegro, not the northern part (which borders Croatia and Bosnia).


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

Junkie said:


> ^^
> Тука и влезот се продолжува со автопат значи до доле до кај Момин Поток се негде околу 18км.


Не е така. Само можеби малку после клучката да се продолжи. Другото наваму припаѓа под Градот Скопје и нема да се чепка. Може единствено да се реши со булеварски профил од страна на градот.


----------



## shpirtkosova

Can we have English only please, Cyrylic writing to me is like trying to read Mandarin., let alone the language barrier itself.


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

I said that what wrote Junkie might be wrong. That maybe there will be a highway only few hundred meters after the interchange heading Skopje, not as Junkie said, all the way to Skopje. I think thats wrong. Mostly because, the part (rest) after the interchange belongs to the city and the city only can develop it, if not as a highway, then a full profile boulevard.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

shpirtkosova said:


> Can we have English only please, Cyrylic writing to me is like trying to read Mandarin., let alone the language barrier itself.


so it is not important whether it is in Cyrillic or Latin script, you don't understand the language. hno:


----------



## Junkie

FoSsiL-mk said:


> I said that what wrote Junkie might be wrong. That maybe there will be a highway only few hundred meters after the interchange heading Skopje, not as Junkie said, all the way to Skopje. I think thats wrong. Mostly because, the part (rest) after the interchange belongs to the city and the city only can develop it, if not as a highway, then a full profile boulevard.


Не биди буквалиста! Значи зборувам до клучката после и да биде булеварско решение по право треба да биде урбан автопат без семафори како оној со булевар Словенија и истиот треба да се спои со Никола Карев да се пробие пластичарската за уште три ленти и да продолжи према клучка Контитентал како урбан автопат (северен булевар).


----------



## RolePlay

Well, if the Prishtina-Skopje highway goes ahead with that time frame (say by 2015-2016), the Macedonian section of Corridor 8, which will for sure not be completed in that time horizon -mainly because MKD gov't is now focused on Arcs and Fountains rather than highways!, would become of a somewhat lesser priority, as one could reach Tirana and the port of Durres via Kosovo for about 4 hours via Kosovo/Albanians Highways. Currently one needs at least 6 hours to reach Tirana from Skopje via Ohrid. Of course, if Kosovars deliver!


----------



## Junkie

RolePlay said:


> Well, if the Prishtina-Skopje highway goes ahead with that time frame (say by 2015-2016), the Macedonian section of Corridor 8, which will for sure not be completed in that time horizon -mainly because MKD gov't is now focused on Arcs and Fountains *rather than highways!*, would become of a somewhat lesser priority, as one could reach Tirana and the port of Durres via Kosovo for about 4 hours via Kosovo/Albanians Highways. Currently one needs at least 6 hours to reach Tirana from Skopje via Ohrid. Of course, if Kosovars deliver!


I wouldnt say this is true... Not so far ago Skopje's 30 km bypass was completed, this year the missing 10 km part from Serbian border to Kumanovo, under concession is the rest missing part of 25 km of E-75 towards the south neighbor... That part from Skopje's bypass to kosovo is nothing actually can be completed in less than 18 months its only 15-20 km abd concession should be approved very soon.


----------



## RolePlay

Junkie said:


> I wouldnt say this is true... Not so far ago Skopje's 30 km bypass was completed, this year the missing 10 km part from Serbian border to Kumanovo, under concession is the rest missing part of 25 km of E-75 towards the south neighbor... That part from Skopje's bypass to kosovo is nothing actually can be completed in less than 18 months its only 15-20 km abd concession should be approved very soon.


SK bypass was completed in 4 years, the 10 km to Serbia in 2 years, and they are planning to complete D. Kapija- Smokvica (<30 km) in 5 years. Now, that is a total of less than 70 km for 10 years. None of these projects overlaps time wise. 

With that pace, and with MK gov't level of commitement to highways - the corridor VIII through MK will be completed God-knows-when. And then you also have low interest from Albanian and Bulgarian side, too. 

In the meantime, Kosovo completed 35 km of its route to Albania for 15 months, and is talking about finishing the remaining 75 in the next two years, and then the highway to Skopje in another two to three. This highway will be a better alternative to Corridor VIII, as it would take you to Tirana in much less time than the current road via Macedonian, (Skopje- Kacanik- Prizren-Morine-Tirana).


----------



## Junkie

RolePlay said:


> SK bypass was completed in 4 years, the 10 km to Serbia in 2 years, and they are planning to complete D. Kapija- Smokvica (<30 km) in 5 years. Now, that is a total of less than 70 km for 10 years. None of these projects overlaps time wise.
> 
> With that pace, and with MK gov't level of commitement to highways - the corridor VIII through MK will be completed God-knows-when. And then you also have low interest from Albanian and Bulgarian side, too.
> 
> In the meantime, Kosovo completed 35 km of its route to Albania for 15 months, and is talking about finishing the remaining 75 in the next two years, and then the highway to Skopje in another two to three. This highway will be a better alternative to Corridor VIII, as it would take you to Tirana in much less time than the current road via Macedonian, (Skopje- Kacanik- Prizren-Morine-Tirana).


Ok we don't need comparisons about stuff that Kosovo is a mega country that build up a 30 km for 15 months (!)... Macedonia has all that highways and infrastructure like regional roads that are not comparable with Albanian one country which was isolated for 60+ years. Now for that project, Albanian government is building a highway towards Kosovo only and again only because of political reasons... They've waited for kosovo to gain independence in order to star a highway route ( ! ) . This is a total crap.. And that route is totally isolated as you wont get an access towards Serbia which is a route towards middle and west Europe (MKD is connected by highway route E-75 towards Belgrade) and again I don't see any interest from our side as only Albania loses because will remain isolated! They've should start the route towards MKD as now there is a problem from their side they wont start this route so Macedonia again has no interest to start it as well, and we have priority route thats E-75. 
So in order Albania to overcame that isolated position they need to start those routes as they are intended to cooperate with Kosovo with a political project which is not strategic... 
And as long as Kosovo has build up that 35 km because of political but not strategic point, MKD has a whole 200km E-75 route (only 25 are missing). Priority for Kosovo is towards the regional hub even for Kosovo's population that's Skopje. So as long as after this project kosovo's budget will be a total mess I think that only kosovo loses as there is no highway to Skopje, our priority is E-75 which is 95% completed.


----------



## shpirtkosova

Junkie said:


> Ok we don't need comparisons about stuff that Kosovo is a mega country that build up a 30 km for 15 months (!)... Macedonia has all that highways and infrastructure like regional roads that are not comparable with Albanian one country which was isolated for 60+ years. Now for that project, Albanian government is building a highway towards Kosovo only and again only because of political reasons... They've waited for kosovo to gain independence in order to star a highway route ( ! ) . This is a total crap.. And that route is totally isolated as you wont get an access towards Serbia which is a route towards middle and west Europe (MKD is connected by highway route E-75 towards Belgrade) and again I don't see any interest from our side as only Albania loses because will remain isolated! They've should start the route towards MKD as now there is a problem from their side they wont start this route so Macedonia again has no interest to start it as well, and we have priority route thats E-75.
> So in order Albania to overcame that isolated position they need to start those routes as they are intended to cooperate with Kosovo with a political project which is not strategic...
> And as long as Kosovo has build up that 35 km because of political but not strategic point, MKD has a whole 200km E-75 route (only 25 are missing). Priority for Kosovo is towards the regional hub even for Kosovo's population that's Skopje. So as long as after this project kosovo's budget will be a total mess I think that only kosovo loses as there is no highway to Skopje, our priority is E-75 which is 95% completed.


I think somehow you are wrong... This original highway was thought up way back before the 90's and the plan was to link up Albania with Belgrade but Enver Hoxha and his regime government had a fall out with the Yugoslavs and the project was never implemented... Kosovo's original plan was to build the motorway from Vermice to Merdare at the Serbian border in hope that the Serbs would one day link Kosovo to the Pan-European Corridor X from Nis.... Regardless of no interess from Serbia, Kosovo will extend the motorway 20km close to the border with Serbia as a future proof measurement when things calm with Serbia and the two countries wish to coorporate... The motorway will finish in Prishtina's northern village of Besi. 

Albania did not do this for political reasons but purerly for economic gain from both countries.
- Albania receives more tourists from Albania and parts of other countries neighbouring Kosovo.
- Albania also plans to give the Shengjin Port to Kosovo solely for our use with no concession or tax.

This has nothing to do with uniting Albania and Kosovo into a single institution or a country as some are led to believe.

In conclusion... Because Macedonia has shown interest to build their 20km of motorway to the border, Kosovo will not need to wait for Serbia and will just build a Motorway to Macedonia instead.... I am very skeptical about the timing of the project. but believe this project will be a reality one day.


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot

Junkie said:


> Ok we don't need comparisons about stuff that Kosovo is a mega country that build up a 30 km for 15 months (!)... Macedonia has all that highways and infrastructure like regional roads that are not comparable with Albanian one country which was isolated for 60+ years. Now for that project, Albanian government is building a highway towards Kosovo only and again only because of political reasons... They've waited for kosovo to gain independence in order to star a highway route ( ! ) . This is a total crap.. And that route is totally isolated as you wont get an access towards Serbia which is a route towards middle and west Europe (MKD is connected by highway route E-75 towards Belgrade) and again I don't see any interest from our side as only Albania loses because will remain isolated! They've should start the route towards MKD as now there is a problem from their side they wont start this route so Macedonia again has no interest to start it as well, and we have priority route thats E-75.
> So in order Albania to overcame that isolated position they need to start those routes as they are intended to cooperate with Kosovo with a political project which is not strategic...
> And as long as Kosovo has build up that 35 km because of political but not strategic point, MKD has a whole 200km E-75 route (only 25 are missing). Priority for Kosovo is towards the regional hub even for Kosovo's population that's Skopje. So as long as after this project kosovo's budget will be a total mess I think that only kosovo loses as there is no highway to Skopje, our priority is E-75 which is 95% completed.


The durres-kukes highway was one of the few smart things that the albanian goverment has done . Although it costed around 1 billion euros , it will give much more in return . The import/export ratio with kosova has been 10x more this year than some years ago , and every year there are about 600.000 albanians of kosovo that have their holidays in albania .So the benefits are economical and political of course .

A person now from Tirana can be in Prizren in 1,30-2 hours , and when the kosovo motorway finishes , one can be in Tirana from prishtina or visa versa in less than 3 hours . 4 years ago you needed 10-12 . 

As for albania-macedonia . The albanian goverment is building a 40 km motorway that will connect Elbasan to Tirana , the cost of it is around 400 million euros , and it will be completed in 2 years from now . So that will reduce the time that a person from macedonia would need to travel to Tirana by 1,30 hour at least .


----------



## Bad_Hafen

shpirtkosova said:


> - Albania receives more tourists from Albania and parts of *other countries* neighbouring Kosovo.


what other countries?


----------



## shpirtkosova

Bad_Hafen said:


> what other countries?


Serbia and Macedonia... Macedonia is the second biggest country Albania receives tourists from. Albanians and some Serbs in southern Serbia also spend their holidays in Albania... You will be suprised how many Serbs, Greeks, Macedonians and other western Europeans you will meet in the Albanian sea in the summer... Aside from the sea resorts Albania has so much history and museums to see. Albania received more than 3 million tourists from abroad including the Albanian diaspora.


----------



## Filipdr

shpirtkosova said:


> Serbia and Macedonia... Macedonia is the second biggest country Albania receives tourists from. Albanians and some Serbs in southern Serbia also spend their holidays in Albania... You will be suprised how many Serbs, Greeks, Macedonians and other western Europeans you will meet in the Albanian sea in the summer... Aside from the sea resorts Albania has so much history and museums to see. Albania received more than 3 million tourists from abroad including the Albanian diaspora.


I have never seen or heard a Serb that spent his holiday in Albania... :shocked:

P.S: When my friend was in Montenegro, an Albanian group attacked him, he rain into his car and drove as fast as he could. They have started to throw eggs at his car and destroyed his windshield as well as his car paint. And that was in Montenegro...

Serbs don't go to Albania, they are even avoiding Kosovo...

But let's not get off topic too much.


----------



## FijuBriju

Filipdr said:


> I have never seen or heard a Serb that spent his holiday in Albania... :shocked:
> 
> P.S: When my friend was in Montenegro, an Albanian group attacked him, he rain into his car and drove as fast as he could. They have started to throw eggs at his car and destroyed his windshield as well as his car paint. And that was in Montenegro...
> 
> Serbs don't go to Albania, they are even avoiding Kosovo...
> 
> But let's not get off topic too much.



I am sorry for what happened to your friend although I am not sure what was the cause of this experience. However, the facts are that most of tourists into Albania come through border crossings with Kosovo (thanks to the new highway), border crossings with Montenegro, Greece (here are mostly foreign non-Balkanic tourists touring through Croatia, Montenegro, Albania, Greece and/or vice versa) and border crossings with Macedonia from where lots of non-Albanian Macedonians come together with others, mainly Serbs, who visit Albania going through Macedonia as a primar destination or who take short trips to Albanian from Ohrid which seems to popular among Serbs. (http://macedoniaonline.eu/content/view/7003/2/ http://www.bim.ba/en/124/10/11797/).


----------



## Bad_Hafen

shpirtkosova said:


> Serbia and Macedonia... Macedonia is the second biggest country Albania receives tourists from. Albanians and some Serbs in southern Serbia also spend their holidays in Albania... You will be suprised how many Serbs, Greeks, Macedonians and other western Europeans you will meet in the Albanian sea in the summer... Aside from the sea resorts Albania has so much history and museums to see. Albania received more than 3 million tourists from abroad including the Albanian diaspora.


I would be surprised, because I am sure that not lot of Serbs spend their vacations in Albania. However you may be right for one day excursion from Ohrid. 
Macedonia and Macedonians are another story


----------



## Filipdr

FijuBriju said:


> I am sorry for what happened to your friend although I am not sure what was the cause of this experience. However, the facts are that most of tourists into Albania come through border crossings with Kosovo (thanks to the new highway), border crossings with Montenegro, Greece (here are mostly foreign non-Balkanic tourists touring through Croatia, Montenegro, Albania, Greece and/or vice versa) and border crossings with Macedonia from where lots of non-Albanian Macedonians come together with others, mainly Serbs, who visit Albania going through Macedonia as a primar destination or who take short trips to Albanian from Ohrid which seems to popular among Serbs. (http://macedoniaonline.eu/content/view/7003/2/ http://www.bim.ba/en/124/10/11797/).


Yes but those are very short trips and are not so usual...

And the cause of the experience was very clear. Albanians hate Serbs. And Serbs hate Albanians because of that...

This is not the case with me. I don't hate anyone.


----------



## CrazySerb

Personally, this whole motorway construction through concession plan seemed like a folly from the start. Serbia got burned this way too. Now we're building motorways on our own time & dime.

For Macedonia, obvious priorities are extending the motorway network to its premier tourist hotspot at Lake Ohrid and thus attracting even more tourists from Serbia and wider region, as well as the second largest city of Bitola.

And that's only after completion of the remaining stretch of Corridor 10 towards Greece.


----------



## Arbenit

I prefer realism, as well. And I do not see any possibility or need to build motorway towards Prilep and Bitola. At least, not before Kriva Palanka motorway, that is part of Corridor 8. For more, highway from Veles to Prilep and Bitola is not busy at all. It has one very curvy part that passes thru a mountainous region, that needs the third lane as upgrade, and that’s it.

But Macedonians know better. My opinion is that they are waiting to join EU to get some money to build Kriva Palanka motorway for free.


----------



## Filipdr

^^ That wait will be very, very long...


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Arbenit said:


> I prefer realism, as well. And I do not see any possibility or need to build motorway towards Prilep and Bitola. At least, not before Kriva Palanka motorway, that is part of Corridor 8. For more, highway from Veles to Prilep and Bitola is not busy at all. It has one very curvy part that passes thru a mountainous region, that needs the third lane as upgrade, and that’s it.
> 
> But Macedonians know better. My opinion is that they are waiting to join EU to get some money to build Kriva Palanka motorway for free.


highway toward Kriva Palanka is enough for traffic it gets. 
Priority would be connecting 2nd biggest Macedonian town Bitola with motorway.


----------



## Мартин

> *15 bid for highway Demir Kapija - Smokvica*
> 
> Fifteen companies submitted a bid for carrying out construction work for building motorway Demir Kapija - Smokvica, part of Corridor 10, the finance ministry said.
> 
> Offers by the deadline, which expired at noon today, Greek companies submitted "Joint Venture JIP AVAX - Athena" and "Actor", Spanish "Acciona-PST" and "Joint Venture OHL-Trace-OHL ZS-INVALL", Italian "Imresa Pizzaroti ICGPA "and" Toto SPA Construzioni Generali "," Condotte - Kolin "," Todini Construzioni Generali SPA ", Austrian" Strabac AG "-," Joint Venture Porr-Terna "," "Alpine BAU GMBH", Turkish "MAPA Insaat ve ticaret AS" and "Cengiz - TAV - MAKSOL ", and" Hochtief Solutions AG "from Germany and" CWE-CRI "from China.
> 
> After evaluating the bids, will sign a contract for construction, expected to happen in the first quarter of 2012 and construction will last 4 years.
> 
> The procedure for selection of construction contractor for the construction of the section Demir Kapija - Smokvica of Corridor 10 began on 31 August.
> 
> According to the criteria prescribed in the announcement published by the European Commission on 31 August, bidders must provide a guarantee of three million and their total average annual turnover on construction works during the last three years to at least 150 million euros. You should meet the criteria relating to experience in the implementation of similar projects, or have completed construction of a highway with at least one value of 250 million, or an active contract for a project in the same value, whose degree of realization is at least 60 percent. Also, you should have experience in construction of tunnels and bridges and possess all appropriate professional licenses.
> 
> The implementation of the project provided 45 million euros pre-accession funds of the European Union (IPA), 130 million euros from the European Investment Bank, 90 million euros from the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development, as well as six million of the Macedonian Agency for State Roads.
> 
> The new motorway Demir Kapija - Smokvica as part of the Pan-European Corridor 10 should be fully realized as highway solution. It is envisaged that this highway include a 2 +2 vehicular lanes with a width from 3.50 meters in every direction, physically separated by a median strip of three feet, provided the permitted speed of 110 kilometers per hour continuously throughout the tape. The route is predvideno dvokolovozni have six bridges, two tunnels, two interchanges, one at Miravci settlement, and the other in Smokvica, five natpatnici, including those of kluchkite seven potpatnika and secondary road network of 15 km, local and affordable roads.


 Translated with Google translate.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Macedonia gets EC's 60 million euro grant for Corridor X and waste water treatment plant in Prilep*



> *Skopje, 9 December 2011 (MIA) - Macedonia gets an European Commission's grant worth 59.5 million euros, out of which 45 million euros are intended for completing the Demir Kapija-Smokvica motorway section, which is part of Corridor X. Additionally, 14.5 million euros are allocated for a waste water treatment plant in Prilep.*
> 
> Vice PM and Finance Minister Zoran Stavreski, Minister of Transport and Communications Mile Janakieski, Environment Minister Abdilaqim Ademi and Jean-Marie Seyler, Director in EU's Directorate General for Regional Policy, signed on Friday two infrastructural projects, co-financed by the European Commission through the IPA Instrument for Regional Development.
> 
> In addition to 45 million euros provided through the IPA Regional Development Component, 130 million euros have been provided by the European Investment Bank, 90 million euros by the European Band for Reconstruction and Development as well as 6 million euros by the Macedonian Agency for State Roads. "These funds have entirely completed the financial plan for construction of a modern motorway section between Demir Kapija and Smokvica. It contributes to completing Corridor X - the main transport network passing through Macedonia linking us with Europe to the north and with the Thessaloniki Port to the south," Vice PM Stavreski said after the signing ceremony.
> 
> A construction company should be selected at a tender by mid-2012, after which the construction will be officially launched, according to him.
> 
> The Prilep waste water treatment plant, Stavreski stated, is the first in a series of projects that will be realized with EU funds. The Macedonian government will single out six million euros from the budget for the project.
> 
> "These are the two out of several projects realised within the third regional component from the pre-accession assistance instrument in amount of 202 million euros to finance additional projects in connection to road and railroad transportation," Vice PM Stavreski said.
> 
> Only major infrastructural projects can boost the competitiveness of the national economy and trigger economic growth and development in the country, according to him. "They are beneficial for the citizens and also contribute to Macedonia's EU integration," Stavreski noted.
> 
> EU's Seyler stressed that the construction of a motorway section on Corridor X was crucial for Macedonia, its neighbours and for the EU.
> 
> "While executing such projects, governments need to apply European values i.e. quality to be offered for the money invested and to take measures for protecting the environment. It is important the projects to be completed on time, otherwise some of the funds may be lost," he said.
> 
> *The construction of Demir Kapija-Smokvica motorway section is expected to be completed by 2017.*
> 
> The waste water treatment plant in Prilep will be constructed as of mid-2012. The plant is envisaged to preserve surface and underground waters in the region of Prilep, to improve the quality of agricultural products and to advance the environment. ba/fd/16:16


----------



## CrazySerb

Good news from the Macedonian front...looks like the job of finishing the Corridor 10 motorway through the country will go to an Italian consortium, which has offered the lowest price among fifteen bidders...



> Italian company is the most serious candidate for highway Demir Kapija-. According to the Alpha, the company offered the lowest tender price of 182 million euros. The highest bid was almost 400 million. Of the reported 15 international companies violated the most tender requirement that financial bids submitted shall be calculated without the value added tax.
> 
> For companies that submitted bids under the tender rules, a key requirement will be the price performance of the section of Corridor 10. One of the conditions and provide a bank guarantee with the rating "AA" in the start can be a problem for candidates who come from countries like Greece prezadolzhenite. Commission recently conducted evaluation of bids.
> 
> The whole procedure under the log should be completed by March when it was known company that will build this section of highway. The tender is implemented under the supervision of European institutions. Major donors and creditors of the project are the European Investment Bank and European Bank for Reconstruction and Development. According to government estimates, the highway will cost 270 million euros.
> 
> Kostadin Delimitov


----------



## CrazySerb

*Macedonia Picks Belgium’s SAFEGE To Advise on Corridor X Road Project - TED*



> 10.1.2012 13:11:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> Belgium’s SAFEGE Consulting Engineers has been selected as the best bidder in a tender to provide technical assistance for a Corridor X road project in Macedonia, a notice in the EU procurement journal indicated on Tuesday.
> 
> The purpose of this contract is to support the implementation of infrastructure works for the road section Demir-Kapija Smokvica, along Corridor X in Macedonia, the notice in the Tenders Electronic Daily said.


Things seems to be moving along quite nicely kay:

I personally can't wait until we finally have a Belgrade-Athens motorway entirely in place.


----------



## shpirtkosova

Belgrade - Athens is a pretty good achievement.... I thought Selanik and Athens was motorway...?


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Мартин;86397893 said:


> Translated with Google translate.


1. Can you confirm that Trace is the bulgarian construction company Trace that is building lot 2 of Trakya motorway?
2. Is it true that Demir Kapija Smokvica section would be built more like an expressway with max speed of 110 and no emergency lanes?


----------



## CrazySerb

Italian firm Toto and Greek Aktor have submitted best offers in a tender to build the last remaining section of Corridor 10 motorway through Macedonia...Demir Kapija-Smokvica.

Google-translated:



> Italian company Toto and Greek actors in the narrow choice to build the last section of Corridor 10. As he learns "Capital", with revision of the 15 offers that have arrived to build a motorway Demir Kapija-these companies have submitted the best offer, and many of them have met the requirements prescribed by the European Commission and the EBRD, which financed the project . Decision which company will take the biggest infrastructure project worth 270 million euros should be made by the end of the month, when the term ends that had the Ministry of Finance for evaluating bids. Meanwhile, Macedonian construction companies are awaiting a company wins the tender to begin negotiations for their participation as subcontractors on the part of the construction works.
> 
> As previously announced, "Capital," Italian companies Toto Todini and Greek actors gave najtraktivni bids for construction of this section, 27 km long, and most likely has a supply of 182 million euros, which gave Toto, which has the lowest cost of construction . Highest bid, 400 million Chinese company submitted CWE, which is one of two companies interested in building hydropower Cebren and Galishte. According to the "Capital", most companies offer dostavile not meet all the conditions that violated the tender requirement that submitted financial bids should be calculated without VAT.
> 
> Marked #3 here:



Meanwhile, it seems that Macedonia has given up on a planned motorway towards Bulgaria - instead, the exsting road will be reconstructed & widened.


----------



## CrazySerb

Contract for an underground section of road through downtown Skopje signed...



> *Skopje City Signs Deal with Turkey's Limak for Mixed-use Project*
> 
> 13.3.2012 11:53:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> The Skopje city authorities said they have signed a deal with Turkey's Limak Holding for a mixed-use project that will include an underground road link in the capital's downtown. Limak will build a 800 meter road running six meters under the ground, the city of Skopje said in a statement on Monday after the deal was signed.:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Juzhen Bulevar, Southern Boulevard? Will it replace Bulevar Makedonija?


----------



## ea1969

shpirtkosova said:


> Belgrade - Athens is a pretty good achievement.... I thought Selanik and Athens was motorway...?


There are two sections that have not finished yet - and the current crisis leaves them back. The Tempi Valley tunnels (at the south of Mount Olympos) and the Stylida bypass (east from Lamia).


----------



## Junkie

ChrisZwolle said:


> Juzhen Bulevar, Southern Boulevard? Will it replace Bulevar Makedonija?


Yes indeed. Its a whole urban boulevard and a southern bypass for Skopje that should connect E-67 with E-75 with some main crosses in the city, and a underground section in the city center showed above. But for next 6 years is planned only the underground section contract with a Turkish company.


----------



## CrazySerb

Small news but since there's nothing else coming out of Macedonia at the moment....newly completed link with the new terminal of Skopje's international airport:


----------



## Basavaraj

May I know from this forum the award status of Supervision consultancy contract for Demir Kapija Motorway?


----------



## CrazySerb

^^ is this what you're asking for?



> *Macedonia Picks Belgium’s SAFEGE To Advise on Corridor X Road Project - TED*
> 
> 10.1.2012 13:11:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> Belgium’s SAFEGE Consulting Engineers has been selected as the best bidder in a tender to provide technical assistance for a Corridor X road project in Macedonia, a notice in the EU procurement journal indicated on Tuesday.
> 
> The purpose of this contract is to support the implementation of infrastructure works for the road section Demir-Kapija Smokvica, along Corridor X in Macedonia, the notice in the Tenders Electronic Daily said.


----------



## shpirtkosova

Anyone has any info on the Pristina - Skopje motorway? What are the plans on the Macedonian side? Kosovo government has recently stated that it will start the construction from early next year and will finish the project within 3 years... I can only guess that construction in Macedonia will start much later because there will only be 20km for FYROM to complete.


----------



## Basavaraj

Not exactly.The information given is for implementation support.My question is the selection of supervision consultants for Demir Kapija road project funded by EU


----------



## italystf

cinxxx said:


> I found an example that proves otherwise:
> When you enter Croatia from Slovenia on the A7, there is a small stretch for which you have to pay 8 kuna or 1 euro. I paid by credit card, because I didn't see the euro payment, but 8 kunas were more then 1 euro.


In 2008 I paid with cash there. I gave 1€ coin and I received 2kn back. The amount was 5kn. They accepted € but no eurocents.


----------



## Lum Lumi

Corvinus said:


> Unless an extra fee is charged for paying with a "full" credit card (like with some airliners' online booking), it is always more economical to pay by card than using some foreign currency ...


Many banks will convert foreign currencies at a lower rate than the market rate.


----------



## x-type

cinxxx said:


> I found an example that proves otherwise:
> When you enter Croatia from Slovenia on the A7, there is a small stretch for which you have to pay 8 kuna or 1 euro. I paid by credit card, because I didn't see the euro payment, but 8 kunas were more then 1 euro.


Omg when Radi hear you hno:


----------



## CrazySerb

Skoplje - Veles drive :cheers:


----------



## x-type

this Despeñaperros section seems to be much cooler to drive that i thought! and it seems that it was recently repaved.


----------



## Verso

Yeah, I didn't think it was so winding.


----------



## BND

^^ winding and descending, was fun to drive


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Verso said:


> When did Macedonia raise speed limit from 120 to 130 km/h? At least that's what the Slovenian automobile association says.


Автопатиштата се наменети исклучиво за сообраќај на моторни возила и мораат да ги исполнуваат следните услови:
-да обезбедуваат движење на возилата со брзина од 120 км на час, а не
помала од 80 км на час;​
source, top PDF

However,










source: Ministry of Interior

another source indicates the speed limit was raised somewhere around 2008/2009.

And:

На јавен пат надвор од населено место, возачот не смее со возилото да
се движи со брзина поголема од:
- 130 километри/час на автопат​
road safety law of 2012, article 38


----------



## BND

At the border, the sign with speed limits for different road categories told that the speed limit for motorways was 130 km/h. On the M1 though, all signs were for 120. So probably the general speed limit was raised to 130, and the old singns were not replaced yet :dunno:


----------



## eucitizen

The new speed limit is just right after the border on the new section, then on the old one, as BND said, it is 120 and near the interchange with Skopje it is 100 due to bad conditionsof the surface.


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

BND said:


> At the border, the sign with speed limits for different road categories told that the speed limit for motorways was 130 km/h. On the M1 though, all signs were for 120. So probably the general speed limit was raised to 130, and the old singns were not replaced yet :dunno:


Or maybe some sections are unsafe for 130kmh. We have similar situation here when our speed limit was raised to 140kmh.


----------



## Verso

So it's been 130 km/h for three or four years and we didn't know. :nuts:


----------



## hofburg

CrazySerb said:


> Skoplje - Veles drive :cheers:


thanks for the video! I saw this famous split section for the first time.


----------



## shpirtkosova

I still wouldn't drive 130 just to be on the safe side.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Macedonia calls tender for interchange on Tetovo-Gostivar road - TED*



> 14.12.2012 12:36:00 | Author/Source www.seenews.com
> 
> Macedonia's Agency for State Roads has called a tender for the construction of an interchange on a motorway section in the county’s northwest, a notice in the European Union’s procurement journal indicated on Friday.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Renewed asphalt on the section Katlanovo-Veles ...

More on this link http://www.sitel.com.mk/rekonstruiran-avtopatot-katlanovo-veles-0








[/url] avtopat-skopje-veles by george k. 1981, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

more pics, taken from a video

source of the pics: Build.mk








[/url] sk-veles1 by george k. 1981, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] sk-veles3 by george k. 1981, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] sk-veles4 by george k. 1981, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] sk-veles5 by george k. 1981, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Arbenit

^^ Beautiful.


Today I took this photo:


----------



## eucitizen

Where did you take this picture? At th boder with Serbia, the sign shows that for motorway the max. speed is 130 km/h.


----------



## Arbenit

At the border with Kosovo, Hani i Elezit (RKS) / Bllace (MK). As i said, today.


----------



## Palance

Nice tree


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Palance said:


> Nice tree


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

One more pic of the Skopje-Tetovo highway


Sk-Te highway by markoskavesna, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Pay toll Petrovec, on the Skopje-Veles highway








[/url] Patarina_sk_petrovec by markovskavesna, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

stickedy said:


> Ah, thanks for the link!  It helps for sure!
> 
> BTW: I've found this there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it seems that not only M1 was resigned / renumbered


To be honest, i'm not familiar with this renumbering of the motorways in Macedonia. I think that it's something that happened recently.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Which route would be A2? M2 runs/ran from Kumanovo to the BG border, which is not a motorway (avtopat) anywhere.


----------



## Verso

It says to Tetovo.


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> Which route would be A2? M2 runs/ran from Kumanovo to the BG border, which is not a motorway (avtopat) anywhere.


See OSM. There, the non-motorways are also numbered with A.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I wonder where that OSM is based on, like a list of roads or a law.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

An older pic of the Highway - E75 near Kumanovo








[/url] International road - E75 - Kumanovo by Proud_2_be_Albanian, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

a realy old pic of the E-75 near the city of Kumanovo








[/url] e-75 by Proud_2_be_Albanian, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Verso

^^ One day before I joined SSC.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Verso said:


> ^^ One day before I joined SSC.


:lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A while back in some other topic we were talking about rarities where road numbers stay the same after a border crossing. For example Polish A4 becomes German A4. 

However, in this case of Macedonia, the Greek A1 turns into Macedonian A1 which in turn becomes Serbian A1.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

ChrisZwolle said:


> A while back in some other topic we were talking about rarities where road numbers stay the same after a border crossing. For example Polish A4 becomes German A4.
> 
> However, in this case of Macedonia, the Greek A1 turns into Macedonian A1 which in turn becomes Serbian A1.


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

Skopje/Скопје;99147693 said:


> Skopje-Tetovo highway from airplane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url] Macedonia, Skopje, Tetovo, 2011 by benibennito, on Flickr[/IMG]


That's not Skopje - Tetovo... That is Miladinovci - Skopje (Skopje east-entrance highway)


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

stickedy said:


> Was only M1 renumbered or the other motorway stretches also? Do you have a source/link with the new numbering scheme?


About this... They were all renumbered and changed... Even though, the logic of the "network" is kinda silly, we think that it could had been done better. Here is a map of it:

M1 became *A1 (with its branching) - the red line*

M2 and M4 became *A2 (with its branching) - the green line*

M5 became *A3 (with its branching) - the purple line *

M3 and M6 became *A4 - the black line*


----------



## Vetleg

ChrisZwolle said:


> However, in this case of Macedonia, the Greek A1 turns into Macedonian A1 which in turn becomes Serbian A1.


high time to start a name dispute over this


----------



## Macedonicus

Great, they re-named the roads, now all we need is for them to be reconstructed and turned into motorways 
If you ask me, A2 should be the top-priority one because it's part of the Corridor VIII.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Traffic volumes are very low on some parts of A2, especially east of Kumanovo. I think a higher priority should be a new road from Veles to Prilep. There already is some kind of express road from Prilep to Bitola.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Traffic volumes are very low on some parts of A2, especially east of Kumanovo. I think a higher priority should be a new road from Veles to Prilep. There already is some kind of express road from Prilep to Bitola.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

ChrisZwolle said:


> Traffic volumes are very low on some parts of A2, especially east of Kumanovo. I think a higher priority should be a new road from Veles to Prilep. There already is some kind of express road from Prilep to Bitola.


I agree.


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

And definitely, reconstruction of Kumanovo - Skopje... that section is in a very bad shape...


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

... double post ...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

FoSsiL-mk said:


> And definitely, reconstruction of Kumanovo - Skopje... that section is in a very bad shape...


I agree also with you. The condition in which is in the moment it's a shame for Macedonia.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje-Katlanovo highway








[/url] Highway by Novica, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

a pay toll station on Corridor 10 








[/url] Macedonia battles toll-road organized crime by setimes, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Arbenit

Arbenit said:


> Prime Minister Nikola Gruevski addressing Sunday the business community announced that the construction of some of the motorways on directions *Gostivar–Kicevo* and *Skopje–Blace (border to Kosovo)* will begin next year.
> 
> http://kurir.mk/en/2012/09/24/construction-of-highways-to-begin-in-2013/


..


----------



## Arbenit

Prilep - Bitola highway


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

Arbenit said:


> ..


What?


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

Arbenit said:


> Prilep - Bitola highway


That is illegal...


----------



## Arbenit

FoSsiL-mk said:


> What?


Plans for 2013:



> Prime Minister Nikola Gruevski addressing Sunday the business community announced that the construction of some of the motorways on directions Gostivar–Kicevo and Skopje–Blace (border to Kosovo) will begin next year.
> 
> http://kurir.mk/en/2012/09/24/constr...begin-in-2013/


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

Arbenit said:


> Plans for 2013:


yeah... but... what's your opinion on it... 

I hope that it will happen... but I doubt it will... especially not Gostivar - Kicevo...


----------



## Arbenit

FoSsiL-mk said:


> yeah... but... what's your opinion on it...
> 
> I hope that it will happen... but I doubt it will... especially not Gostivar - Kicevo...


Me to. I think that none of this will happen. All the money will go for Demir Kapija section.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

test drive BMW on Skopje-Tetovo highway


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

Arbenit said:


> Me to. I think that none of this will happen. All the money will go for Demir Kapija section.


The money for the Demir Kapija - Smokvica are already provided ... so no... the money won't go there... 

It's not about the money... it's more about the will and the procedure...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje-Tetovo highway


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

1. Could you please post the most recent information about AADT on macedonian road network?
2. Do you have yearly traffic reports about traffic intensity on your roads?
3. How many people lost their lives in traffic accidents this year?(if this information is already available) 

Thank you in advance!

Btw, I am really heappy that this thread is brought back to life!:banana: I wish you many motorway openings and posts with pictures of them here:cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> 3. How many people lost their lives in traffic accidents this year?(if this information is already available)


From january to september last year there were 100 fatalities in road accidents in Macedonia. I guess the data from the other months is not processed yet.

link to the source> http://www.skopjeinfo.mk/gradot/210...ca-zrtvi-na-soobrakajni-nesreki-vo-makedonija


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> 2. Do you have yearly traffic reports about traffic intensity on your roads?


maybe this map will be of some help, although i think it's old


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Andrej_LJ said:


> It is not ex E75, it is ex M1. A1 is the national road code, the E75 is the European road code. So they both exist together.


OK, i did'n know that. Thanks.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Video with some images of the new road on the link bellow

http://www.sitel.com.mk/nov-moden-pat-strumica-radovish


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

One more pic of the renewed section Surdulicа - Radichevo on the M6 road Stip-Strumica


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

E75 highway, near Gradsko


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

bridge on the Skopje-Veles highway


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

M5 Shtip-Kochani


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

А1 (Е75) near Demir Kapija


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Ring road Skopje, near Cresevo and Stajkovci


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A1 (E75) view from vardar hill


----------



## crimio

Looks nice!


----------



## Doctor Wu

It’s good to see the positive change in Macedonian Road system. After couple of years, you will forget the past quality, so let me remind how it looked in summer of 2010.

The first impression, not associated with the roads, was not good.









We stood there over two hours. Sunday afternoon, so probably border officers were home. On huge crossing, only three check points were open. After the years of travelling Schengen area, I simply forgot how it was on for example PL/D Olszyna.:hammer:

Then, we travelled down to GR. Some skeptics surely would mock the look of the highway, but for me it was important that I could drive fast and not to damage anything.












































Almost all the photos were made on a highway.

Are those vehicles allowed to enter the highway?








:lol:
And I love the landscapes.








:cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

It's always good to hear the impressions of people who pass through Macedonia, especially for the roads.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

This is A1 (E75) near the city of Gevgelija


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

on this video you can see the Skopje ring road


----------



## Arbenit

I was thinking, since *Skopje Ring Road* by-passes Skopje, but doesn't encircle Skopje, perhaps it is more proper to be called *Skopje Bypass*..


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

well... it is called that way... 

Those who call it a ring-road, mistake...

However... In the future it is planned to be a ring-road.... The Outer Ring of the city... meaning... After the possible future construction of the South Boulevard (an urban highway)... 

North Bypass + South Boulevard = Skopje's Ring-road

It is supposed to be something like this...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

speaking about bypass... another pic


----------



## Arbenit

FoSsiL-mk said:


> well... it is called that way...
> 
> Those who call it a ring-road, mistake...
> 
> However... In the future it is planned to be a ring-road.... The Outer Ring of the city... meaning... After the possible future construction of the South Boulevard (an urban highway)...
> 
> North Bypass + South Boulevard = Skopje's Ring-road
> 
> It is supposed to be something like this...
> 
> http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/7295/obikolnica.jpg


Will this "South Boulevard (an urban highway)" going to have motorway standard? It would be a pretty big project.


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

Arbenit said:


> Will this "South Boulevard (an urban highway)" going to have motorway standard? It would be a pretty big project.


yeah... it is supposed to be normal 2+1 highway... but, it is supposed to be built underground (in some parts fully and in some parts partially covered) and aboveground (viaducts)... and in those parts where it is possible, normal highway clamped to ground... 

The first fully underground section of it is planned to start soon... but as an obligation to a private investor (Limak - Turkish company) that is going to built a mall and residential and office buildings above it... So one of the conditions were that it must built the underground section of South Boulevard that passes under its private project... 

But I doubt that in the near future there will be any serious actions about the rest of the sections of this urban highway...


----------



## Arbenit

^^ I saw some digging behind Ramstore and old Railway Station. Is that digging has to do anything with this South Boulevard?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In Macedonia we have a lot of villages with funny names... This is just one of them


----------



## smokiboy

Skopje/Скопје;99555275 said:


> future highway/motorway net in Republic of Macedonia


This is a rather ambitious motorway program. Will Macedonia be able to afford to build this network and maintain it? I would be curious to see what the density of motorway to km squared will be. And this figure compared to other countries. It seems that with this motorway network Macedonian would have a density similar to northern European countries... just wondering...


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Skopje/Скопје;99994110 said:


> In Macedonia we have a lot of villages with funny names... This is just one of them


We have them here too.:cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

smokiboy said:


> This is a rather ambitious motorway program. Will Macedonia be able to afford to build this network and maintain it? I would be curious to see what the density of motorway to km squared will be. And this figure compared to other countries. It seems that with this motorway network Macedonian would have a density similar to northern European countries... just wondering...


Well, i guess this may be possible until the years 2025-2030... We will see.


----------



## smokiboy

Last year I drove from Skopje to Sofia. Beautiful scenery but the highway is not in the best condition. In terms of the above proposed motorway network, what priority does Skopje-Sofia have?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

smokiboy said:


> Last year I drove from Skopje to Sofia. Beautiful scenery but the highway is not in the best condition. In terms of the above proposed motorway network, what priority does Skopje-Sofia have?


The Minister for transportation and communications few days ago said that this year a priority for the government will be the construction of a highway Miladinovci-Shtip (M6 from the map above), which means that the Skopje-Sofia highway (part of the Corridor 8) drops to second place. Although the macedonian government already is making preparations for the construction of the railway line to Sofia (also part of the Corridor 8). 

I must correct you - there is no highway between Skopje and Sofia, but ordinary national road (magistrala).


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

^^ But there is the "hell" from Skopje to Kumanovo


----------



## sallae2

What is with A1-A4, motorway categorization published on September 30, 2011?
Is that scraped already?










http://www.slvesnik.com.mk/Issues/DB0D8AB310483C43BD24AF24E2E08460.pdf


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

sallae2 said:


> What is with A1-A4, motorway categorization published on September 30, 2011?
> Is that scraped already?
> 
> 
> Yes, it is. You can see in this pic... The roadsign od the right...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Gostivar-Tetovo motorway (A2)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Highway еntrance to Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

E75 near Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Veles pay toll


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Petrovec pay toll


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Demir Kapija pay toll


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje Bypass


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

another pic of the Skopje bypass towards Tetovo


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje bypass towards Kumanovo and Veles


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje bypass towards Tetovo


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

a bridge that is a part of the Skopje bypass


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A1 (E75)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

tunnel near Demir Kapija A1 (E75)


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Simply breathtaking views:drool:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje-Tetovo highway


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A1 (E75) near Gevgelija


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Tunnels on A1 (E75)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje bypass near Butel


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje-Veles highway


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The exit from Skopje (towards Kumanovo and Veles)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A1 (E75) near Gradsko


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A1 (E75) near Petrovec


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje-Tetovo highway


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

^^That's Radi's favorite construction company in the world...khm...galaxy. U know Y:lol:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

PhirgataZFs1694 said:


> ^^That's Radi's favorite construction company in the world...khm...galaxy. U know Y:lol:


:lol:


----------



## Guest

Skopje-Tetova highway has amazing views. Are there any plans of upgrading Gostivar-Ohrid to a highway?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

SADOSI said:


> Skopje-Tetova highway has amazing views. Are there any plans of upgrading Gostivar-Ohrid to a highway?


There is a plan, but nothing concrete so far on the terrain.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje bypass


----------



## crimio

Nice!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

a bridge (part of E75) near the lake Mladost


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

the exit from Skopje (towards Kumanovo and Veles)


----------



## Junkie

suvi genije said:


> In 2016 we'll have motorway completed in Serbia and Macedonia, but Greeks don't have any plan for stretch Evzoni-Thessaloniki- that will be only 1+1 part of CX.


They don't have it because of political reasons. And they've already upgraded the route from Alexandropoulos to Igoumenitsa! 

But MK border to Solun is only about 70km or so.


----------



## Almopos

Junkie said:


> They don't have it because of political reasons.


If that were true why would the Greek government have provided funds to Serbia and FYROM to upgrade Corridor 10 in the past. 

As a result of the economic downturn traffic volumes on the Greek part of Corridor 10 have gone back dramatically and for that reason no decission has been taken to upgrade it to a motorway. 

However, a small part of 15 km of Corridor 10 from the Greek border until the Polykastro interchange has motorway characteristics. After that it is a 1X1 road with an extended service lane on the right. From the Halastra interchange until it combines with A2 it is a motorway again.


----------



## volodaaaa

suvi genije said:


> Lucky you!
> But when you arrive on any SRB, ALB, MK, BG or TR custom, save that banknote, cause it will be part of your passport hno:


It was actual more than ten years ago. I have crossed those borders many times and also have not paid anything in addition.


----------



## volodaaaa

suvi genije said:


> Lucky you!
> But when you arrive on any SRB, ALB, MK, BG or TR custom, save that banknote, cause it will be part of your passport hno:


It was actual more than ten years ago. I have crossed those borders many times and also have not paid anything in addition.




Almopos said:


> However, a small part of 15 km of Corridor 10 from the Greek border until the Polykastro interchange has motorway characteristics. After that it is a 1X1 road with an extended service lane on the right. From the Halastra interchange until it combines with A2 it is a motorway again.


I know that road and think it is enough adequate for traffic. The most important feature of that road is you can easily and safely overtake other cars, since the road is enough wide.


----------



## Macedonicus

The minister of Transport said that the Pay-Tolls can be paid with eurocoins aswell.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje-Veles highway


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

New photos of the construction works on the Demir Kapija - Smokvica section of E75 (Corridor 10)














































by kultuzin


----------



## Festin

Macedonicus said:


> The minister of Transport said that the Pay-Tolls can be paid with eurocoins aswell.


Traveled this summer through Macedonia and of course I did not get any local currency since I was only passing through and not leaving the highway. But at the pay toll they only accepted euro in letters and not coins. And they only gave back local currency.

A waste of the local currency since you will not be needing it anymore and the total sum of the paying was 4 euro. So leaving macedonia you had 60 denar I think that you had to throw in the garbage.


----------



## Lum Lumi

The idea is that - since you now have Denars - you're more likely to stop at a gas station and purchase something.


----------



## volodaaaa

Festin said:


> Traveled this summer through Macedonia and of course I did not get any local currency since I was only passing through and not leaving the highway. But at the pay toll they only accepted euro in letters and not coins. And they only gave back local currency.
> 
> A waste of the local currency since you will not be needing it anymore and the total sum of the paying was 4 euro. So leaving macedonia you had 60 denar I think that you had to throw in the garbage.


The same here.

Yesterday I arrived from the holiday in Greece and Macedonia totally drove me crazy.

During my journey there, I also did not get any denars, since it had been common in Macedonia to pay with Euro on patarinas.

This year the worker on patarina asked me to pay in denars which I obviously did not have. So I asked him to accept Euro. He insist on giving him exactly one 5 euro banknote. I told him I had not got any and gave him 20 euro banknote. He gave me back 3x 5 euro banknotes and some denars. I was a bit nervous because I suspected inconvinient exchange rate but the worker made me sure, that I have to pay in those denars on next patarinas and that it is the exact value for journey there and back. I got calm a bit since I thought it was good idea.

But here is the reality: The fee to pay in the last patarina was 50 MKD but I had only 30 MKD. It is good to point out that I had not pay anything except patarinas in MKD. Of course the worker at last patarina refused anything but 5 eur banknote and denars. I had to pay by credit cards.

And I would not like to talk about border police. The policeman has queue of 40 cars and he is reading my passport like it is interesting newspaper.

Good old Serbs.


----------



## grykaerugoves

Skopje/Скопје;106074083 said:


> Skopje-Veles highway


 
Great view.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Finally! This section was in really bad condition, so I'm very happy to read this announcement:

*Reconstruction of highway Veles-Katlanovo with length of 23 kilometers*

The highway section Veles-Katlanovo with length of 23.5 km will be prepared for rehabilitation activities. The call for construction has been announced on the official website of the European Union, under the IPA Regional Development Component regarding the transportation.

The deadline for submission of bids is December 2nd this year and the period for performance of works is one year. The contractor that will be selected needs to provide rehabilitation under previously prepared basic design, meeting the technical standards and quality requirements and criteria in terms of the environment. The works will include activities to rehabilitate and rebuild roads and levees, replacing signaling and marking the path.

It is a complete reconstruction of pavement along the entire length of the section, setting new edges and protectors, set a new advanced horizontal and vertical signaling networks for protection against landslides and rehabilitation canals for rainwater and groundwater. This should provide increased security when traveling, shortening the travel time, and should reduce maintenance costs of vehicles that pass by that section.

In the following days will be published and a public call for the election of a company that will supervise the construction work.

Last year was rehabilitated the highway section Katlanovo-Veles. In this section was performed reconstruction that included repavement of asphalt, placing contemporary horizontal signaling, making completely new edges, network protection from landslides and setting up more than 230 signs in vertical position along the section.

With this project, along the construction of Tabanovce-Kumanovo section, and the construction of a new motorway section Demir Kapija-Smokvica, which is underway in the coming years, through Macedonia will extend a modern highway, which is part of the international Corridor 10, in accordance with European and international standards.

To the public call for construction to rehabilitation of highway Veles-Katlanovo you can access via the link http://ted.europa.eu/udl?uri=TED:NOTICE:289327-2013:TEXT:EN:HTML&src=0


----------



## maciek9207

M3 and M4 (without ring road): M1 - Skopje - M1


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

42° 2' 6.51" N 21° 28' 39.00" E


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Tetovo-Gostivar motorway


----------



## Autobahnftw

Is there still talk about motorway from Gostivar to Struga?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Yes. Actually, these days the prime minister announced in the media that in the next few years the government will built a motorway from Kichevo to Ohrid (I guess that due to the mountainous terrain the motorway will not continue from Gostivar to Ohrid or Struga, so Gostivar-Kichevo will remain a road with three or two lanes), and also a motorway from Veles to Shtip. 

Both motorway should be finished till 2018, if everything goes well.


----------



## Andrej_LJ

Correction from Skopje to Shtip via Sv. Nikole on a completely new route, not Veles - Shtip along the existing road. 

Also I think that the segment between Gostivar and Kichevo is more important than the one from Kichevo to Ohrid because of the very bad road and Strazha mountain pass. I think this route even has a prepared project so if they have any common sense they will start with this section along with the 20km motorway in Ohrid region where the terrain is easy to build on.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Road to Galicnik, Bistra mountain


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Road and Galičica mountain










Road in Galičica National Park


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Р-501 (R-501) Ohrid-St. Naum


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

М-6 Veles-Shtip


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The viaduct, part of the E-75 (A-1) highway, near the archaeological site Stobi


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

old road on the mountain Skopska Crna Gora, near Skopje


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

E-75 (A-1) near Demir Kapija


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Bitola-Ohrid


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

E-75 (A-1) Skopje-Katlanovo


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

the reconstructed road P-418 Debar-Struga


----------



## Skopje/Скопје




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

reconstruction of the bridge over the Debar lake on the road Debar-Mavrovo


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Veles-Prilep, near Pletvar


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

R-109 (P-109) Novo Lagovo-Vitolishte


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

recently reconstructed road [Р-405] Tetovo-Jazhince




























Vratnica-Belovishte










Belovishte-Odri










near the village of Odri










near the village of Dobrovihste



















near the village of Glogji


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*
The construction of a new road to Kosovo has started*

In Lipkovo today started the construction of the regional road R29272 Opae - Belanovce - Stanchikj - Kosovo border, an infrastructure project in which Kumanovo and Lipkovo region in the future will realize direct road link with Kosovo. The length of the intended route is 16 km and the road will have two lanes. The contractor is selected Bulgarian construction company "ISA 2000" (ISA 2000 Ltd) which has a period of two years to complete the procedure.

The construction of the new road to Kosovo will cost about 6.1 million Euros, funds provided by the Agency for State Roads.


----------



## Guest

Skopje, do you know if any plans exist to link Tetovo-Prizren? Such a short distance that would open up new trade routes in the northwest, there must be some plans out there.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In February this year the National Roads Agency made an feasibility study that should provide an assessment of the feasibility of linking Tetovo with Prizren with alternative routes and the amount of funds that will be needed. But so far that's all they have done.


----------



## Guest

The terrain isn't the most favorable but i think it would heighten cross-border trade even to Albania since the highway to Durres passes nearby Prizren, paying for itself in a short period of time.

Tetove-Brod is only about 20km.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In the next few years the priority of the government will be the highways Skopje-Stip and Kicevo-Ohrid, so I don't believe that things will move in positive about this.


----------



## maciek9207

The last video from Macedonia. M-1/A-1 from border with Greece to Skopje (Interchange M-3/A-3).


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

by Danielbtmk


----------



## volodaaaa

^^ 
Taking my hat off...


----------



## Junkie

Nothing to applaud for... We still have those old communist lights along the main route, road signs etc... but also over aged pay tolls and equipment. I would not talk about the corruption in the state department who maintain the infrastructure. And yet this is the main international corridor so all other routes are in a very bad condition.


----------



## volodaaaa

Junkie said:


> Nothing to applaud for... We still have those old communist lights along the main route, road signs etc... but also over aged pay tolls and equipment. I would not talk about the corruption in the state department who maintain the infrastructure. And yet this is the main international corridor so all other routes are in a very bad condition.


I have driven several times through Macedonia on E75 and don't think it is so bad. The only thing is old road marking, which is very dangerous and confusing (e.g. on places where was former end of motorway in past are still lines leading you to the wrong direction through the crash barriers).

And I have one wild experience: was driving on empty motorway calmly at 120 kmh near Kumanovo. I was in right lane when passing the light right curve. And suddenly there were shopping basket in the middle of left lane :lol:


----------



## eucitizen

Are they planning to build the hard shoulders where they are missing?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I don't think so, at least not in the mountainous parts of the highways where isn't enough space for that and it's too expensive.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

-deleted-


----------



## Junkie

volodaaaa said:


> I have driven several times through Macedonia on E75 and don't think it is so bad. The only thing is old road marking, which is very dangerous and confusing (e.g. on places where was former end of motorway in past are still lines leading you to the wrong direction through the crash barriers).
> 
> And I have one wild experience: was driving on empty motorway calmly at 120 kmh near Kumanovo. I was in right lane when passing the light right curve. And suddenly there were shopping basket in the middle of left lane :lol:


I know many incidents where dogs have been hit by cars, when attempting to cross the highway lanes. So fences are just cut somewhere and they are also pretty old. I myself have seen such situation in Serbia also. Balkan :bash:


----------



## suvi genije

volodaaaa said:


> I have driven several times through Macedonia on E75 and don't think it is so bad. The only thing is old road marking, which is very dangerous and confusing (e.g. on places where was former end of motorway in past are still lines leading you to the wrong direction through the crash barriers).
> 
> And I have one wild experience: was driving on empty motorway calmly at 120 kmh near Kumanovo. I was in right lane when passing the light right curve. And suddenly there were shopping basket in the middle of left lane :lol:


That was not funny. Ordinary trap of criminals and robbers. They leave used tyre, dog, or something on the road, and when you damadge your car, they are there in 5 mins to offer their help and to steal anything they can from your car.
During summer holidays you can see that scum on SRB, MK and roas of neighbouring countries.
On Fridays, they are on the rest area before Milano, cause they know that people go there for shopping.
Golden rule: at rest stops, don't leave your car out of your sight.


----------



## bzbox

There are also Gypsies lieing on the road to make you think they need help. If you see one, just floor it and you see him running like hell!!!


----------



## italystf

suvi genije said:


> That was not funny. Ordinary trap of criminals and robbers. They leave used tyre, dog, or something on the road, and when you damadge your car, they are there in 5 mins to offer their help and to steal anything they can from your car.
> During summer holidays you can see that scum on SRB, MK and roas of neighbouring countries.
> On Fridays, they are on the rest area before Milano, cause they know that people go there for shopping.
> Golden rule: at rest stops, don't leave your car out of your sight.


An acquiatance of mine found a wooden log on the left lane on the E-75 in Serbia between Belgrade and the Croatian border.

I've heard of scammers puncturing tyres of cars parked in "Autogrill" in Italy and later they offer "help" and rob their victims. This is a real crime because if you enter the motorway with a flat tyre (you may realize it after few hundred meters you drive) you can't control well your car and cause a deadly accident.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I must say that I never met any story about all of the above mentioned cases in the Macedonian media. And that is something that a man would remember when he will read about it. I'm not trying to say that things like that never happened, but for me is highly unlikely to happen in the last few years.


----------



## johnnyboy55

it's good to mention that start of works on Miladinovci - Shtip and Kichevo - Ohrid will start until end of Q1 2014. Also pay toll boots will be modernize and new pay system will be introduce? Guys from MK please provide more information in English  Tnx!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

johnnyboy55 said:


> it's good to mention that start of works on Miladinovci - Shtip and Kichevo - Ohrid will start until end of Q1 2014.


Well, so far in the media I've read that the construction of the both of the highways will start in the first quarter of 2014... 



> Also pay toll boots will be modernize and new pay system will be introduce?


Yes, the tender is still open (till the end of 2013), and we will know the best offer probably till the end of February 2014.


----------



## Junkie

italystf said:


> An acquiatance of mine found a wooden log on the left lane on the E-75 in Serbia between Belgrade and the Croatian border.
> 
> I've heard of scammers puncturing tyres of cars parked in "Autogrill" in Italy and later they offer "help" and rob their victims. This is a real crime because if you enter the motorway with a flat tyre (you may realize it after few hundred meters you drive) you can't control well your car and cause a deadly accident.


This is maybe a case, but still those countries have far better road infrastructure than the Balkan region including MK. You have so many relatively small countries, and cases where sometimes you lost 10 hours in order to pass some 200 km, I will point to an example from MK to Albania. All those political issues between everything what has been happening here is very bad and such issues like more investments and more cooperation between states for better road infrastructure are very low or not happening, so probabilities this things to be overcome and also going very slow.


----------



## volodaaaa

suvi genije said:


> That was not funny. Ordinary trap of criminals and robbers. They leave used tyre, dog, or something on the road, and when you damadge your car, they are there in 5 mins to offer their help and to steal anything they can from your car.
> During summer holidays you can see that scum on SRB, MK and roas of neighbouring countries.
> On Fridays, they are on the rest area before Milano, cause they know that people go there for shopping.
> Golden rule: at rest stops, don't leave your car out of your sight.


Oh really? So I had luck then...

Well, there is a Czechoslovak site about "Greece by car" with some instructions how to drive to trough respective countries. Some cases about robberies were well described there. I absolved a road trip to Greece to Serbia first time by myself (and my fiancée who is not a driver) and I was indeed a little bit afraid. 

Personally, i like people from Balkan. All my friend from there as well as people I've been in contact with were very very very kind and polite. But I have still great respect on driving in these countries at night. 

It may sounds a little bit paranoid (maybe it was due to my first experience) but we never left our car out of the sight, never let stuff visible in car through windows and my fiancée even omitted to make her up. :lol: We were also waiting each other in front of toilettes when one of us had the need. 

But during day, I feel totally safe. Major roads, those I was driving on, were in sufficient quality.

Btw. when I was with my parents first time in Macedonia, local dogs almost attacked us on unmarked roadside rest area. I was really surprised how fast they can run. I was shifting up to fourth gear, driving at 60 and the dogs were still pursuing us


----------



## Sponsor

del


----------



## Junkie

volodaaaa said:


> Oh really? So I had luck then...
> 
> Well, there is a Czechoslovak site about "Greece by car" with some instructions how to drive to trough respective countries. Some cases about robberies were well described there. I absolved a road trip to Greece to Serbia first time by myself (and my fiancée who is not a driver) and I was indeed a little bit afraid.
> 
> Personally, i like people from Balkan. All my friend from there as well as people I've been in contact with were very very very kind and polite. But I have still great respect on driving in these countries at night.
> 
> *It may sounds a little bit paranoid (maybe it was due to my first experience) but we never left our car out of the sight, never let stuff visible in car through windows and my fiancée even omitted to make her up. :lol: We were also waiting each other in front of toilettes when one of us had the need. *
> 
> But during day, I feel totally safe. Major roads, those I was driving on, were in sufficient quality.
> 
> Btw. when I was with my parents first time in Macedonia, local dogs almost attacked us on unmarked roadside rest area. I was really surprised how fast they can run. I was shifting up to fourth gear, driving at 60 and the dogs were still pursuing us


In fact this is the real picture how foreigners see us. And btw when someone goes to road trip or pass by in western European states, hardly it will be so 'paranoid' about such things during the trip. But the facts are, crime is far higher in those states then in the Balkan region. And its obvious why, especially pointing to the old regime here. In fact maybe we have at least non comparably worse road infrastructure, but the crime is definitely lower then in the western states.


----------



## volodaaaa

Junkie said:


> In fact this is the real picture how foreigners see us. And btw when someone goes to road trip or pass by in western European states, hardly it will be so 'paranoid' about such things during the trip. But the facts are, crime is far higher in those states then in the Balkan region. And its obvious why, especially pointing to the old regime here. In fact maybe we have at least non comparably worse road infrastructure, but the crime is definitely lower then in the western states.


Personally, I do not believe in those small petrol stations and roadside rest areas in Macedonia. Resting on huge OMV petrol station in Serbia near Beograd is something else. Or maybe it is because I always end up driving through Macedonia at night, when the traffic is obviously low and I get that unpleasant feeling being on road alone 

But don't worry about reputation. We had been always thieves for Austrians living near borders and now they like us, because it is very popular here to shop around there. Macedonia has *huge* potential indeed.


----------



## stickedy

Skopje/Скопје;111657534 said:


> The newest map is here.


Can please someone explain those combinations of numbers and letters? The map looks like a big mess and I don't understand the system behind it. Thanks!


----------



## stickedy

Junkie said:


> There are no plans as for that section. More important I would point to our neighbors (Except Serbia and Kosovo) the rest are not interested to upgrade the international routes and to connect with our routes, so that is more sad. Bulgaria should build its own section from Dupnitsa to Kuystendil and tothe border, but why not also Albania to connect Tirana via Dures and then to Struga?


Greece is building it's express way from Florina to Bitola (border crossing at Nikki) as far as I know. And Albania has just finished the motorway from Tirana to Elbasan (And there's already a hmm let's call it expressway from Durres to Tirana). From Elbasan to the border the road is very good. Not an expressway, but a decent road which allows fast travelling.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*The reconstructed road section Veles-Kadrifakovo today was opened for use *

Expansion of the road, lights on the junctions, new paving and new signs. The first phase of the reconstruction of the section Veles-Kadrifakovo was completed. So far were reconstructed 6,5 km. 

The reconstruction of this road will include a total of 26 kilometers. In the next phases of this section will be built two additional lanes. For this purpose are provided 13 million euros. The complete reconstruction should be finished by the end of 2015.

There is a short video on the link where you can see part of the road and the reconstruction http://www.sitel.com.mk/mk/pushten-vo-upotreba-rekonstruiraniot-pat-od-kluchkata-veles-do-kadrifakovo


----------



## MichiH

Skopje/Скопје;111780265 said:


> In the next phases of this section will be *built two additional lanes*. For this purpose are provided 13 million euros. The complete reconstruction should be finished by the end of 2015.


A 2nd carriageway? Expressway or motorway?


----------



## PhirgataZFs1694

Junkie said:


> There are no plans as for that section. More important I would point to our neighbors (Except Serbia and Kosovo) the rest are not interested to upgrade the international routes and to connect with our routes, so that is more sad. Bulgaria should build its own section from Dupnitsa to Kuystendil and tothe border, but why not also Albania to connect Tirana via Dures and then to Struga?


To some extent you are right.:bash: They were even plans for two motorways - Sofia - Pernik - Radomir - Kyustendil - MKD and MKD - Kyustendil - Dupnitsa - Samokov - (Vakarael(A1) - Elin Pelin - A2)/(Kostenets - A1). Then they were downgraded to expressways and now noone mentions them.hno:

But on CVIII we have been building A1, A6, lot 1 of A3 Struma and almost all section of Sofia bypass.:cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

MichiH said:


> A 2nd carriageway? Expressway or motorway?


It's just going to be an 2x2 road (widening of the existing 1x1), not an expressway...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Demir Kapija - Smokvica under construction in Google Earth.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

ChrisZwolle said:


> Demir Kapija - Smokvica under construction in Google Earth.


Few more from the forum member gjoko-mkd...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

[P1306] Prilep-Krushevo-Sladuevo










photo: roads.org.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Instead highway towards Bulgaria will be build an express road*

Macedonian government's decision two years ago and formally was confirmed by the Public Enterprise for state roads. Instead of the planned highway that was supposed to connect Sofia and Skopje, the Corridor 8 to Bulgaria will be upgraded to the level of an express road, with two lanes in each direction. The Public Enterprise for state roads announced the competition for the project documentation for state road A2 Rankovce - Kriva Palanka. Its completion is entered in the annual work program of the institution. With this change the strategy to build a road of lower rank are realized in practice.

In accordance with the government's strategy for development of road infrastructure, reconstruction and upgrading of the road will take place in the period 2014-2015, if not get acceptable conditions for the concession of the section Romanovce - KrivaPalanka. Priority is given to the part of the section Rankovce - Kriva Palanka because this section of road is in very bad condition. For 18 months should be prepared the project documentation, which would be followed by construction works. The development of the project is estimated at 30 million Euros. The decision for which company will be engaged will be made on April 22 this year.

http://www.build.mk/?p=33267


----------



## Ulpiana

^^

The correct translation is: 

*Instead of motorway towards Bulgaria will be build an expressway.*

motorway (eng) - автопат (mkd) 
expressway (eng) - експресен пат (mkd)

Anyways, this is a very good news, since the reconstruction and upgrading of the road will take place in the period 2014-2015.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Thanks for the correction, I used Google Translate in order to translate the text, and as you may know, Google Translate is terrible when you're translating larger texts. Anyway, I'm really happy that this road will be reconstructed because it's in a desperate condition.


----------



## pepes1gr

Hello. I'd like to ask you. 
Think of the summer to make the trip Florina (Greece) - Bitola - NIS (Serbia).
Route is easy. 
Which path to take. 
The route has tolls.
's the first time you cross the country. 
thanks


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Hi. I think this is the best route. (click on the link)

https://www.google.mk/maps/dir/Florina,+%D0%93%D1%80%D0%B5%D1%86%D0%B8%D1%8F/%D0%91%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BB%D0%B0/%D0%9D%D0%B8%D1%88,+%D0%A1%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B1%D0%B8%D1%8F/@42.0479302,20.6366452,8z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m20!4m19!1m5!1m1!1s0x135740fde827ba9d:0xe88b8c16955e18d9!2m2!1d21.4131222!2d40.7845262!1m5!1m1!1s0x13572451365fb6fd:0xfa67bbbf65bec948!2m2!1d21.3347222!2d41.0319444!1m5!1m1!1s0x4755b0c240c81f65:0x56319fe3122ac3cd!2m2!1d21.896328!2d43.31938!3e0?hl=ru

Have a nice trip!


----------



## gogo3o

Is there a definition in Macedonia for an expressway? 2x2, grade-separated, etc.


----------



## elninokv

here i am, elninokv. nice pic R-108


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

gogo3o said:


> Is there a definition in Macedonia for an expressway? 2x2, grade-separated, etc.


I guess is 2x2, like the Tetovo-Gostivar expressway...


----------



## Ulpiana

gogo3o said:


> Is there a definition in Macedonia for an expressway? 2x2, grade-separated, etc.


In Macedonian:
"„Експресен пат” е јавен пат кој е специјално изграден и наменет исклучиво за сообраќај на моторни возила, означен со пропишан сообраќаен знак, со најмалку по една лента за секоја насока и лента за застанување, на кој сообраќајот може да се вклучи, односно исклучи само на одредени и посебно изградени приклучоци и кој е заштитен од пристап надвор од овие површини; "

Google translated:
""Expressway" is a public road that is specifically built and designed exclusively for motor vehicle traffic, indicated by traffic signs prescribed by at least one lane for each direction and stop bar, where traffic can be switched on or off only certain ports and specially constructed and which is protected from access outside of these areas;"

http://www.mtc.gov.mk/new_site/images/storija_doc/115/zakonipat/jav pat.doc


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Tunnel on the Veles-Katlanovo section [A1] / [E75]


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Katlanovo-Veles [A1] / [E75]


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The road to the village of Vevchani [K1-418]


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Can somebody tell me what sections in Macedonia are building right know?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The section Demir Kapija-Smokvica on the motorway A1 (E75)

The section Kichevo-Ohrid (new motorway)

The section Miladinovci-Shtip (new motorway)


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Thanx


----------



## Junkie

We are dependent of our neighbors and their politics. They should start to connect what we share as a international routes. Its a shame that you need to travel for 10-15 hours for a 300-400 km... Eg to Montenegro, most part of Albania or to Bulgaria...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

[P-2246] Boshkov Most-Izvor










photo by roads.org.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Somewhere near the city of Veles on A1 [E75]


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Radovis - Strumica [А-6] 

From 4:32 to 11:05 you can see the recently reconstructed section of this road.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje-Strumica trip


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Mavrovo-Debar [Р-409]

DSC03562 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03563 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03564 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03565 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03580 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

photos by me


----------



## volodaaaa

what is the situation about toll payment in Macedonia? Is it possible to pay in Euro, or does the toll staff still accept only 5 € banknotes?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Sorry, but I can't find any information about your question. I guess you can pay only in local currency (denars).


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

[2235] Leunovo-Nikiforovo (near Mavrovo lake and in the Mavrovo National Park)

DSC03477 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC03478 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

photos by me


----------



## johnnyboy55

Today "Granit" AD announced that will be subcontractor for Sinohydro Corporation Ltd on the project Miladinovci-Sveti Nikole- Shtip (net value 32553493 eur) and 2 years period. Also new contract for Grant on highway Kichevo - Ohrid (net value 99668949 eur) with period of 38 months.

Source: http://www.seinet.com.mk/FileServer.aspx?file=34992


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

[501] Ohrid - St. Naum










photo by Aleksandar Sokolov


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

[A2] Kumanovo-Kriva Palanka (this photo is taken near the village of Mlado Nagorichane)










photo by Darko Onosimoski


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

[A2] Kumanovo-Kriva Palanka (near the village of Staro Nagorichane)










photo by Rade57


----------



## cinxxx

I have a question. From Ohrid I will drive to Skopje. I know the quickest way is E65 --> https://goo.gl/maps/7fYnT

But actually I was thinking of going one of these other 2 options, I'm not sure which one to choose:
1. Ohrid - Struga - Debar - Mavrovo National Park - Tetovo - Skopje --> https://goo.gl/maps/v1F25
2. Ohrid - National Park Galichica - Bitola - Prilep - Skpje --> https://goo.gl/maps/EkS3Y


----------



## an-148

if you choose n° 1 , you should visit the monastery Sv. Jovan Bigorski between Ohrid and Debar and the painted mosque in Tetovo: both are extraordinary !!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The first option is better because you will drive through mountainous terrain with lot of forests, lakes and rivers, so it should be more pleasant travel for you.


----------



## cinxxx

^^Thanks!



an-148 said:


> if you choose n° 1 , you should visit the monastery Sv. Jovan Bigorski between Ohrid and Debar and the painted mosque in Tetovo: both are extraordinary !!


Those were exactly on my list for that route.


----------



## Junkie

Take in mind that Mavrovo-Debar is in a very bad condition. But at this time in the year things should be ok as the weather is relatively nice.


----------



## cinxxx

What do you mean by very bad? Are there big potholes?
Do you have some pictures? 

I can't say I will be in a hurry, I will be in vacation.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Junkie said:


> Take in mind that Mavrovo-Debar is in a very bad condition. But at this time in the year things should be ok as the weather is relatively nice.


Not the whole section, just a part of it. Recently one part was reconstructed.

This photo is from the reconstructed part, near the monastery of St. Jovan Bigorski.










Also there is ongoing reconstruction of the bridge over Debar lake, near the city of Debar. I think is not yet finished.










So, drive carefully, follow the conditions on the road, and - off course - enjoy your stay in Macedonia.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Taken on the road between Kochani and Shtip [M5]

Winter dream by Sandra___, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

[P-418] Struga-Debar



















photos by 4kmh


----------



## cinxxx

Because the weather is not great in MK these days, I drove from Ohrid to Skopje on the European road through Kichevo. I think it took me around 2,5 hours. Not much traffic, everything was ok.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Are there going to be some photos from your trip?


----------



## cinxxx

Yes, I persuaded my gf to take pics. But you will have to wait a while.
Tomorrow I'm leaving for Timisoara.

Btw, Skopje is nice, I liked it. Ohrid too, of course.


----------



## an-148

of course !!


----------



## Junkie

cinxxx said:


> Yes, I persuaded my gf to take pics. But you will have to wait a while.
> Tomorrow I'm leaving for Timisoara.
> 
> Btw, Skopje is nice, I liked it. Ohrid too, of course.


Not many likes Skopje nowadays 
Well nice to hear that. Are you Romanian?


----------



## cinxxx

^^Yes, I'm Romanian.
I did more walking today through Skopje, I keep my opinion, it is nice, looks modern and occidental


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

[Р-107] Negotino-Kavadarci
































































photos by build.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Macedonia will build an express road to Bulgaria*

Macedonia and Bulgaria will definitely connect with an express road. The future road connection with our eastern neighbor will be an express road with two lanes in each direction. Therefore, the Public Enterprise for State Roads two and a half weeks ago signed a contract for creating, amending and adapting the project for construction of the section from Rankovce to Kriva Palanka. The developer of the project documentation is the selected firm "DIWI Macedonia" (founded by DIWI Germany GmbH), which has a term of 18 months for it to complete.

In accordance with the present concept, the existing A2 road will be reconstructed and widened to upgrade the level of an express road. The whole endeavor should be completed no later than 2015.

http://www.build.mk/?p=35869


----------



## cinxxx

*Entering Macedonia from Albania at Tushemisht/Sveti Naum *


AL_SH64 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MK_R1301 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MK_R1301 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*From Sveti Naum to Ohrid*


MK_R1301 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MK_R1301 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*From Ohrid to Skopje via E65*


MK_A2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MK_A2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MK_A2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MK_A2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MK_A2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

MK_A2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MK_A2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MK_A2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MK_A2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MK_A2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MK_A2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

MK_A2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MK_A2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MK_A2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MK_A2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MK_A2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MK_A2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## volodaaaa

What is the situation on MK abbreviation on licence plates at Greek border checks? Do the officers still cover the letters? Is it enough if you cover the letters by yourself?


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Skopje/Скопје;116661509 said:


> Anyway, in the moment the Macedonian government is building two highways (Miladinovci-Shtip and Kichevo-Ohrid), one expressway (Veles-Kadrifakovo) and plans to built another expressway from Ohrid to the Albanian border, so the highway towards Kosovo is not among the priorities.


You forgot A1 section Demir Kapija-Smokvica


----------



## Ulpiana

ChrisZwolle said:


> According to a traffic count from 2009, the road from Skopje to Kosovo carries only 1500 - 2000 vehicles per day, far too low to consider a motorway.


That low traffic volume is because there is no motorway from Prishtina to Skopje. 

Also, building of the motorway Kosovo-Albania had an impact in traffic volume towards Skopje. Momentary, to reach Skopje from Prishtina you need, averagely, 2 hours, while to reach Tirana three hours are needed. People go to Tirana now, for different needs, including fun, shopping, etc - not in Skopje. This could change when the motorway will be built.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

For now expressway seems as a better option.But i think that in the future there is going to be a motorway.


----------



## jyvation

*M-5 Bitola-Prilep*


----------



## jyvation

E-75 section Veles-Negotino


----------



## jyvation

*Reconstruction of the section Veles-Skopje - highway (E75) *
On some pictures is seen my hood 

1.









2.First they actually strengthen all bridges.









3.









4.


----------



## jyvation

5.









6.









7.Mechanization base









8.


----------



## jyvation

9.









10.









11.









12.


----------



## jyvation

13.









14.









15.









16.


----------



## jyvation

17.









18.









19.









20.


----------



## jyvation

21.









22.On this place they started to scraping the old asphalt.









23.









24.


----------



## jyvation

25.









26.









27.









28.This is the end


----------



## jyvation

*After the Petrovec pay toll on E-75 the road is reconstructed around 400-500m.*










*Also on the opposite side but before the pay toll*


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

The car which can be seen on 16th picture has US plates


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> The car which can be seen on 16th picture has US plates


Actually, the same car is on the photos from #16 to #28.


----------



## jyvation

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> The car which can be seen on 16th picture has US plates


Yes, New Jersey plate


----------



## tasosGR

You must cover his plates!Maybe his wife/mother didnt know where he went yesterday!!!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

tasosGR said:


> You must cover his plates!Maybe his wife/mother didnt know where he went yesterday!!!


:lol:


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

tasosGR said:


> You must cover his plates!Maybe his wife/mother didnt know where he went yesterday!!!


Haha,joke of a week


----------



## x-type

i was also strongly intrigued by the white car from thebeginning of the report  1996 Lexus ES, rare bird


----------



## jyvation

E-75 section Demir Kapija-Smokvica 


















Bojan


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A1 near the city of Veles










photo by Vane Mihajlovski


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Again A1





































photos by Vane Mihajlovski


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I used Google Translate, so some parts may sound funny...



> *Public tender for renewal of the highway section Smokvica-Gevgelija*
> 
> The highway section Smokvica-Gevgelija with length of 10.1 km will be restored. The interested companies may submit bids to 9 December, according to the published public announcement of the European Commission.
> 
> After conducting the procedure and contracting, construction works are expected to be realized within one year.
> 
> - The planned reconstruction and upgrading of the motorway section includes restoration of the asphalt along the entire length of the section, and the third lane expansion of subsections Smokvica-Prdejci (6.72 kilometers) and Negorci-Gevgelija (3.43 kilometers). The plan is to set new edges and guardians, to put a new and modern horizontal and vertical signaling, announced today the Ministry of Transport and Communications


Source (in Macedonian language)


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

What about section Katlanovo-Miladinovci ?When is that section going to be renovated ?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I think next year. Although I think that section should be priority due to it's awful condition.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Yes,and that section doesn't have hard shoulders.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I used Google Translatе for this article...



> *Soon a new expressway and new regional road to Kriva Palanka will be built*
> 
> Construction of a regional road from Kriva Palanka to Makedonska Kamenica and expressway from Rankovce to Kriva Palanka, announced today the Prime Minister of Macedonia, Nikola Gruevski, during his visit to Kriva Palanka municipality.
> 
> The regional road will be in length of 17 kilometers and for it construction will be invested 10 million euros. Preparations are underway and is expected its construction to begin in the second half of 2015.
> 
> - This road is important because the two biggest mines in Macedonia for lead and zinc will be connected, and both cities, Kriva Palanka and Makedonska Kamenica also will be connected, Gruevski said.
> 
> The expressway Rankovce-Kriva Palanka is planned to have four lanes and it will have all the features of a highway with a possibility to have one more lane on both sides in near future if there is a greater frequency of vehicles.
> 
> - At the end of 2015 is expected to begin construction of the expressway, and that will mean connecting with Bulgaria, something that in the past was often talked about, but now we are entering in the final phase of preparations for the implementation, said Gruevski.
> 
> He added that the two projects have been agreed with international financial institutions: the expressway will be built ​​with funds from the World Bank and the regional road will be financially supported by the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development.
> 
> - It is a relatively closed financial structure, but it requires preparation in terms of projects, land acquisition, etc., Gruevski said.
> 
> At this point, as informed, work on the project for the express way and it should be completed by January next year, followed by a six-month period of the expropriation of land, and by the end of 2015 or early 2016 to begin construction at this time.


Source (in Macedonian language)

The distance between Kriva Palanka and Makedonska Kamenica today

The future expressway Rankovce-Kriva Palanka


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

I wonder why thet don't connect that expressway with A1 ?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> I wonder why thet don't connect that expressway with A1 ?


From Kumanovo to Rankovce there is a road 2+1, so I think that it will be only reconstructed in near future because it's not in the best condition. Although, if I'm not mistaken, I think it will be widened to an 2+2 road. 

Anyway, this is the current situation in Macedonia.










map by stratus


----------



## Gubot

How reliable are Gruevski's words? Because he is right about many talking about it and I am sceptical.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Gubot said:


> How reliable are Gruevski's words? Because he is right about many talking about it and I am sceptical.


Well, you know how it is with the politicians, especially with the populist politicians from the Balkans :lol: I hope his words are reliable, but also is very important to clear that the express road to Bulgaria is planned for quite long time ago, but there was no political will for starting the construction.


----------



## GROBIN

Nice! In a couple of time it will be easy and safe to get to the Ohrid lake from anywhere in the EU :cheers:


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

When we can expect works on A2 section Gostivar-Kichevo ?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

So far there are no information about precise date.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The intersection and the toll Petrovec on A1



Cloverstack said:


> Клучката и патарината кај Петровец


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Is this new asphalt ?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Yes. Recently newly paved.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I used Google Translate for this article...



> *Credit of 71 million dollars for the reconstruction of roads*
> 
> The World Bank approved a loan of 70.98 million dollars for the reconstruction of highways and regional roads in the country, a project in which will receive priority those sections that lead to corridors 8 and 10. The credit is issued by the International Bank for Reconstruction and Development (IBRD), with maturity of 23 years, including six years grace period. International financial institution explained that the project aims to improve the connection of selected national and regional roads, and to strengthen the capacity of the Public Enterprise for National Roads issues of road safety and resilience to climate change.
> 
> The announced reconstruction of the roads is the second project for Road Transport World Bank in Macedonia. The first project ends in 2015, and it covered the rehabilitation and upgrading of 284 kilometers of regional roads and more than 400 kilometers of local roads. "Macedonia is a landlocked country particularly dependent on well-developed transport network for its economic and social development," says Tatiana Proskurjakova, director of the World Bank Office in Skopje. World Bank expects that the realization of these investments will strengthen the capacity of PE state roads for better management of funds earmarked for roads.


Source (in Macedonian language)


----------



## jyvation

*E-75 (M1) reconstruction of the section Veles-Katlanovo 
*










1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## jyvation

6.









7.









8.









9.









10.


----------



## jyvation

11.









12.









13.









14.









15.


----------



## jyvation

16.









17.









18.









19.


----------



## Alexann

Hi, everybody.

Does anybody know is there any plans to build motorway Veles - Prilep - Bitola?

Thanks.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

There are plans for expressway Veles-Prilep, but so far only plans.


----------



## Autobahnftw

When was this constructed? Seems to be the planned expressway from Veles to prilep.

https://www.google.se/maps/@41.7175476,21.7418576,3507m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=sv


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ I have no idea.

Some photos from the construction of the Demir Kapija-Smokvica section of A1 highway (12th of June 2014).
































































source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Three panoramas




























The base of the workers










Tunnels 














































source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

source

*THE END*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Awesome


----------



## Alexann

It looks great, but I am not sure why they didn't use the old expressway as one lane of the motorway, and then just build another one?

As far as Veles-Bitola expressway is concerned, it's a shame.
As far as I know, Bitola is the second largest town in Macedonia, but it will be still cut out (in some way) from the rest of the country, since the existing road is in very poor condition. :dunno:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I totally agree with you on Bitola situation, and I hope that in near future thing will change. There are some proposals for building express way from Bitola to the Greek border, but so far they are just thoughts, nothing more.


----------



## ionutz_08

fantastic pictures... uau ... it's going to be a beautiful motorway


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

It's going to be a beautiful motorway with 2 big tunnels.


----------



## bigic

The highway mostly runs through Albanian-speaking areas, so that's maybe why this highway is going to be constructed before Veles-Prilep-Bitola.


----------



## Man.Utd

bigic said:


> *The highway mostly runs through Albanian-speaking areas,* so that's maybe why this highway is going to be constructed before Veles-Prilep-Bitola.


Wich one?


----------



## Strajder

Fantastic pics :applause:

@bigic I think you made a mistake, Vardar valley is almost entirely Macedonian speaking.


----------



## bigic

Oops, I made a mistake, but A2 (Skopje-Ohrid/Struga) is of great importance to Albanian minority because it connects Struga area, which is mostly Albanian, with the Albanian areas of Tetovo and Gostivar.
I thought it was A2 when I saw the discussion...


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Hahaha when i saw you're post i was like what the hell ?


----------



## pepes1gr

I would like some information about the route ohrid-debar-rechane-kichevo-ohrid
consider staying two days in Ohrid and the second day to make the route 
points of interest and road condition 
Thank you.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

pepes1gr said:


> I would like some information about the route ohrid-debar-rechane-kichevo-ohrid
> consider staying two days in Ohrid and the second day to make the route
> points of interest and road condition
> Thank you.


In Ohrid you should visit the old town (lots of old churches and nice architecture, restaurants, museums, souvenir shops, etc.) Also, nearby Ohrid (about 30 km towards the Albanian border) you should visit the St. Naum monastery. 

The road Ohrid-Debar is in good condition, since it was renovated last year. Near Debar you should visit two monasteries - Rajčica monastery and St. Jovan Bigorski monastery

I can't tell you what to visit in the village in Rechane since I've never been there. Kichevo is just a small town with nothing special to see (maybe there are some sacral buildings, like monasteries and mosques nearby the town).

Near Debar there is the Debar lake and beautiful mountains, so I think you will enjoy the scenery while driving or traveling.

The road Debar-Kichevo is not in the best condition. Some parts of the road Debar-Mavrovo were renovated last year, but Mavrovo-Kichevo were not, so drive carefully because there might be lot of traffic in the section Gostivar-Mavrovo-Kichevo.


----------



## keber

Alexann said:


> It looks great, but I am not sure why they didn't use the old expressway as one lane of the motorway, and then just build another one?


Looking at pictures, maps and surrounding terrain it does not look that old expressway has a layout good enough for being one half of new motorway.


----------



## x-type

keber said:


> Looking at pictures, maps and surrounding terrain it does not look that old expressway has a layout good enough for being one half of new motorway.


why not? whole ex-YU road 1 has been upgraded in that way, except parts currently u/c in Serbia and Macedonia. even famous Slovenian section Grosuplje - Ivančna Gprica


----------



## darko06

That was a huge mistake. Every time I drive from Ljubljana to Zagreb the old expressway part (Grosuplje-Višnja Gora) is the most scariest part of this motorway, especially the downhill to the exit Višnja Gora and the same exit (of course in Zagreb direction). Macedonians made the only possible decision.


----------



## bigic

x-type said:


> whole ex-YU road 1 has been upgraded in that way, except parts currently u/c in Serbia and Macedonia.


You're wrong, it the case of the section Pojate - Nis. There the highway was built alongside the existing old road.


----------



## x-type

bigic said:


> You're wrong, it the case of the section Pojate - Nis. There the highway was built alongside the existing old road.


intresting, i didn't know that. also Trebnje - Novo Mesto doesn't follow the old path.


----------



## keber

x-type said:


> why not? whole ex-YU road 1 has been upgraded in that way, except parts currently u/c in Serbia and Macedonia. even famous Slovenian section Grosuplje - Ivančna Gprica


New half was built on other side of the hill (about 3 km away). Eventually they will add second second half and the old alignment will be left for local traffic.

This Macedonian section looks even more curvy than Slovenian counterparts so it is really not suitable for modern motorway standards.


----------



## jyvation

*Reconstruction of bridges, section Veles-Skopje - highway (E75)*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Тhe recently reconstructed and expanded road Strumica-Valandovo 



kultuzin said:


> Еве го проширувањето на патниот правец Струмица Валандово. Инаку цела делница е реконструирана.


----------



## jyvation

*E-75 (M1) reconstruction of the section Veles-Katlanovo 
*










1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Driving through the really amazing valley of Zletovska River in the heart of Osogovo Mountain (North-East Macedonia).


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

This morning the Macedonian traffic police arrested a man (citizen of Macedonia) for driving in the opposite direction on the highway Skopje-Veles. Luckily, this time there were no casualties, but in September this year a driver from Kosovo was also driving in the opposite direction on the same highway, causing road accident with seven injured people.

*What the f*ck are they thinking when they do this kind of things?!!!*










photo source


----------



## bigic

They probably think that it's an ordinary two lane road, judging by its looks. And it probably *was* an ordinary two lane road to which the second lane is added.


----------



## jyvation

*EBRD approved loans in the amount of EUR 305 million for the railroad tracks towards Bulgaria and for new roads*

*Skopje, 12th November 2014 (MIA)* - European Bank for Reconstruction and Development has approved loans in the total amount of EUR 305 million to the Republic of Macedonia as follows: EUR 145 million for the second phase of the railroad tracks towards Bulgaria, i.e. Beljakovce – Kriva Palanka, and EUR 160 million for the National Roads Program.

The loan is extended under exceptionally favourable conditions (terms and conditions are the same for both loans): 15-year repayment period, with 4-year grace period and interest rate which accounts for 1.15% at the moment (6-month EURIBOR plus 1%), Ministry of Finance announced.

Funds necessary for completion of the second phase for connecting the railroad tracks towards the Republic of Bulgaria are provided under the Loan in the amount of EUR 145 million, approved by EBRD for construction and reconstruction of the existing parts of the railroad tracks from Beljakovce to Kriva Palanka. Construction of this rail section will provide for creation of favourable conditions to steer the economy towards the international and the global market, encourage investments and increase the gross domestic product.

For the purpose of quality preparation of the second phase, EBRD, under the Western Balkans Investment Framework (WBIF), extended grant to the Republic of Macedonia in the amount of EUR 5,700,000 for preparation of the main project and covering part of the costs related to the supervision of the construction works. EBRD will also extend grant in the amount of EUR 670,000 for consultancy services for Project implementation.

With respect to third section of Rail Corridor VIII: Kriva Palanka – border with the Republic of Bulgaria, funds will be provided after all preparatory activities are completed. Funds therefore will be provided under a grant from IPA 2014 – 2020 and a loan from international financial institutions.

EBRD also extended EUR 160 billion for the National Roads Program. This Project is part of the Government policy aimed at improving the quality of road infrastructure in the Republic of Macedonia. The Project will be implemented by Public Enterprise for State Roads.

Financing for implementation of the National Roads Program will be provided in two tranches: the first tranche in the amount of EUR 74 million will be used for construction of an express road, section from bridge on Raec River – Drenovo intersection, as well as for reconstruction of Stip – Kocani road section as an express road. By reconstructing the existing road Stip - Kocani as an express road, existing problems will be resolved, while the speed limit will be increased from the present 50(60) km/h to 100 km/h. The existing road will be reconstructed and its width will be expanded from 6.5 m to 12 m, covering 26 km in length. The route starts from Stip, to the settlements of Cardaklija, Dolni Balavan, Krupiste, Ciflik, Oblesevo, ending at Kocani. The express road will be of great significance for the economic development of eastern Macedonia, in particular the agricultural development.

Te second tranche in the total amount of EUR 86 million will be intended for construction of the following road sections: Ohrid – Pestani express road and Struga – Trebeniste highway. New Ohrid – Pestani express road, long 14.5 km, will be constructed parallel to the existing road by the beaches, and it will be connected with side local roads later on. Construction of this section as an express road will facilitate the traffic through the settlements, especially during the summer period. Trebeniste – Struga highway section is long 8.5 km. Construction of new section is envisaged, with a road with two lanes, 3.75 m wide, in both directions and a shoulder (stopping lane), 2.5 m wide, in both directions. Envisaged speed limit will be 120(130) km/h.

Following the adoption of the draft laws for these loans, agreements between the Republic of Macedonia and EBRD and “Macedonia Railways”, i.e. Public Enterprise for State Roads, will be concluded.

EUR 305 million used as investments in infrastructure projects provide for job creation, work for the Macedonian companies and economic development of the country. As stated in MoF Press Release, European Bank for Reconstruction and Development thus supports the public investment policies the Macedonian Government implements.

mia.mk


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

bigic said:


> They probably think that it's an ordinary two lane road, judging by its looks. And it probably *was* an ordinary two lane road to which the second lane is added.


That happened to some of my friends too when they were going on vacation to Greece.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ I think that there are more than enough road signs that are indicating that you are on a highway...


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Yes,but from some reason people don't see them.Maybe because they are tired.


----------



## bigic

There are a few exits on the highway on the "diverged" section - Veles-north (only exists on the southbound lane!), Katlanovo and maybe Otovica (but looks that the exit is no longer working). It's probably on one of those exits the vehicle got on the wrong lane, thinking that it's entering an ordinary 2-lane road. That's why, I think, repeated wrong-way driving cases are only found on this section.
Anyway, what's the history of one of the few such configurations in Europe, if not the world?


----------



## Andrej_LJ

Another one is near Ljubljana, on the Ljubljana-Zagreb highway. 
And I still think that the signs are far from enough. Otherwise some 15 years ago we had our (transport?) minister along with his family killed by a Finnish NATO/KFOR soldier on this section. The guy was driving in the opposite direction. The soldier got away with it, blaming the poor signage on the highway.
I think much more can and should be done!


----------



## bigic

Yes, but the configuration in Slovenia is not as large as the Macedonian one, and there are no exits on the Slovenian configuration, while there are 2 exits on the Macedonian one, one of which doesn't exist on the other lane!


----------



## Ulpiana

> *Wrong way driving is a serious problem* in places on the Continent....
> 
> ....There are around 400 incidents each year in Belgium, for instance, and over 2,000 in Germany, more than seven a day. Ghost driver warnings are almost routine during radio traffic bulletins.


http://driveeuropenews.com/2014/09/15/new-austria-vignette/


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A truck driver, who didn't want the pay the pay toll, demolished a booth of the pay toll system when he tried to pass without paying. Luckily, the person who was in the pay toll booth didn't suffer serious injuries. This happened on the Tetovo-Skopje highway, on the pay toll in Zhelino.










source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few photos of the construction site of the Kichevo-Ohrid highway. The section that is shown here is 7.5 km long, and it will have 2 bridges, 8 viaducts, and several underpasses and overpasses.























































More photos on the link https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.385386388292153.1073741836.191991220965005&type=3


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Terrible chain collision on Skopje's bypass happened today due to poor visibility and thick fog. In total, 19 vehicles were participating in the collision. The media say that nine people are injured so far.













































































































photo source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Construction of a bridge on the Demir Kapija-Smokvica section. 



alexsend said:


> Фотографирано денес


----------



## jyvation

*E-75 (А1) section Demir Kapija-Smokvica*










*-Completed 52,72% of the entire project*

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.








ekonomski.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The intersection on E75 for Belgrade/Sofia and Athens near the village of Petrovec










photo by SkyLens


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Somewhere in the Prespa region, in the southwestern part of the Republic of Macedonia


----------



## Ulpiana

This sign is placed at the border with Kosovo, few hundred meters after entering Macedonia.

WP_20150115_13_02_06_Pro by ana.ulpi, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The guy who posted this photo says that on the facebook page, from where he find the photo, was written that this is the new highway section Miladinovci-Stip, and I think that this is the section Veles-Kadrifakovo (since the highway section Miladinovci-Stip is u/c) that was renewed and widened recently, but I'm not 100% sure. Anyway...



tiberix said:


> Oд Facebook ...


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

This road is very mountainous.


----------



## edis_mumin

^^

Nice video. Signage is so poor, lines are barely invisible. 3-lines downhill is very risky, because a lot of cars are overtaking heavy vehicles over full line in turns...

This will be challenge to pass with expressway, but landscape is awesome for driving .


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Landscape is awesome !!
But i hate when i get stucked behind the truck.


----------



## MG42

Skopje/Скопје;121178579 said:


> ^^ The Macedonian part of the Corridor 8 is stretching from the border with Bulgaria, via the cities Kriva Palanka, Kumanovo, Skopje, Tetovo, Gostivar, Kicevo, Struga, to the Macedonian-Albanian border. Now, for some reason, the Albanian government is forcing the route Tirana-Elbasan-Debar (the last town is in Macedonia, very close to the MK-AL border). As far as I know, the terrain on the route Elbasan (AL) - Debar (MK) is very mountainous and the costs for construction of any type of road or highway are quite bigger that choosing the connection between these neighboring countries via Struga.
> 
> Anyway, I don't believe that the Macedonian side will change the route, since the city of Debar has very little significance in economic, cultural and tourist way, while with the route Kicevo-Struga (and the neighboring Ohrid) three cities will be connected, of which Struga and Ohrid have large cultural, economic and tourist significance for our country. The route Kicevo-Struga-Ohrid is already under construction. Also, the route Gostivar-Mavrovo-Debar will pass trough the National park Mavrovo, and will probably destroy much of it's natural beauty, so that is another reason why not to build this road. And, at last, the terrain on the route Gostivar-Mavrovo-Debar is mountainous, and very hard to build a highway.
> 
> Also, I believe that irrational politics are being involved in this case, probably on both sides.


Thank you, Skopje/Скопје! If Albania and Macedonia can not reach an agreement to connect their motorway systems and prefer to build diverging routes, Corridor 8 will not be completed and its international transit role will be reduced. hno:


----------



## MG42

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> This road is very mountainous.


Yes, it is, but Macedonia is already building a motorway between Kičevo and Ohrid/Struga. The terrain there is not much easier. According to their plans the route between Gostivar and Kičevo will be constructed later.


----------



## dave64

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> This road is very mountainous.


I was on this road last summer, awsome road for motorcycle


----------



## stickedy

MG42 said:


> Thank you, Skopje/Скопје! If Albania and Macedonia can not reach an agreement to connect their motorway systems and prefer to build diverging routes, Corridor 8 will not be completed and its international transit role will be reduced. hno:


That's not completly correct.

1. The Arberi road in Albania connects Tirana and Dibar, Elbasan is not covered by this road.
2. Arberi road is not only for the connection of Debar or Macedonia but also it connects everything north of Tirana (e.g. Peshkopi).
3. Arberi road was planned as expressway. There were some rumours that it will now be expanded to a motorway, but I doubt that. At least not the part Tirana - Bulquize since the terrain is just too hard and the traffic will be low.
4. Corridor VIII in Albania runs from Durres (north part) and Vlora (south part) over Rrogozhina and Elbasan to the border at Qafa Thana (aka Kafasan). The roads there were rebuilt some years ago, Durres - Vlora is either motorway or expressway (with Fier bypass under construction) and from Rrogozhina to Elbasan and further to the border it's a rebuilt national road (bypass of Rrogozhina as exception since it's not existing yet). That road was one of the first raods in Albania that were rebuilt.
5. It's correct that there are currently no motorway plans in Albania for that corridor but traffic is low so it's simply not necessary. That could change, but the part in Macedonia (Gostivar - Struga) has much more traffic and it's more important that this part will be built - for Macedonia of course.


----------



## instantmalbin

Plus Tirane-Elbasan which is finishing within the next months is a motorway . 

As for the Arber road , it is going to be a 1x1 highway , and the cost of the remaining unfinished part is around 300 million $ , simply because the terrain is extremely hard , so you are correct there . ( only the 2.6 km tunnels and the bridge cost around 200 million usd ) . 

I will post later a video ( showing in detail the project of the Arber road ) in the thread about the albanian highways , in order not to hijack this thread with material / projects from other countries . 

However from Debar to the planned motorway , potentially it could be build a motorway stretch that is connecting them . It is not a long distance and the cost per km would be justifiable .


----------



## stickedy

Yeah, a direct connection between Debar and Kicevo south of Mavrovo National Park wouldn't be the worst thing. I doesn't need to be a motorway, an expressway or a good national road would be sufficent. That would be around 20 to 30 km. Most likely it would also to be sufficent to upgrade the existing R2246 to a better standard. That could be done part by part.


----------



## MG42

stickedy said:


> It's correct that there are currently no motorway plans in Albania for that corridor...


Therefore that's completely correct. The same also applies to Macedonia. The Macedonian government currently has no plans to build a motorway between Skopje and Bulgarian border. hno:


----------



## stickedy

MG42 said:


> Therefore that's completely correct. The same also applies to Macedonia. The Macedonian government currently has no plans to build a motorway between Skopje and Bulgarian border. hno:


What's the point? There's no need to build motorways just because of a Pan-European corridor. It's important to have a sufficent road link, nothing more. 

And that's currently true for Albania since the whole road from Durres to Elbasan is in a good condition and absolutely sufficent for the traffic. And it's not true for Gostiva - Kicevo - Struga, so Macedonia builds a new expressway there. However, I'm sure they would build this road also if that wouldn't be Corridor X.

I can't say anything about the situation from Skopje to Bulgaria since I haven't been there in the last 20 years.


----------



## Autobahnftw

------


----------



## jyvation

*Over 2.000 workers to be hired in road construction works Macedonia*










Over 2.000 workers will be hired this year to work on the construction of roads across Macedonia. It is planned in 2015 roads with a total length of 184 kilometers to be built, without the highways, in which EUR 223 million will be invested this year, according to data of the Agency for State Roads.

More than 1.000 people will be engaged on the highways Kicevo-*Ohrid and Miladinovci*-Stip. It is planned this year EUR 70 million to be invested in the Kicevo-*Ohrid highway and EUR 50 million in the Miladinovci-*Stip road. Construction works on Demir Kapija*-Smokvica highway are entering an advanced stage and this year EUR 38 million will be spent for the construction of this highway.

Moreover, a 37*-kilometer highway will be rehabilitated, namely the sections Veles*-Katlanovo, Gevgelija*-Smokvica and Kumanovo-*Miladinovci. Construction works for the regional roads Gradsko*-Prilep and Stip*-Kocani are set to begin. The construction of Veles-*Kadrifakovo and Novaci*-Dobrusevo is being resumed. The Agency for State Roads is investing its own funds in a 9.5* km road leading to Soncev Grad, Opaje-*Belanovce*Stanic and Aracinovo*-Lipkovo-*Orizari.

The World Bank has earmarked funds for the rehabilitation of main and regional roads across the country with a total length of 83 kilometers. 46 local roads stretching up to 57 kilometers will be also built.

http://english.republika.mk/?p=139893


----------



## MG42

stickedy said:


> What's the point? There's no need to build motorways just because of a Pan-European corridor. It's important to have a sufficent road link, nothing more.
> 
> And that's currently true for Albania since the whole road from Durres to Elbasan is in a good condition and absolutely sufficent for the traffic. And it's not true for Gostiva - Kicevo - Struga, so Macedonia builds a new expressway there. However, I'm sure they would build this road also if that wouldn't be Corridor X.
> 
> I can't say anything about the situation from Skopje to Bulgaria since I haven't been there in the last 20 years.


In the meantime, Macedonia is building a motorway from Skopje to Štip where definitely there is not enough traffic for such road. That's the point. In many cases, national development is not based on realistic assessments of existing and future traffic and also does not take into account the need for transport connections across national borders.


----------



## grykaerugoves

When is Macedonia planning to build the 17km stretch of motorway towards the border with Kosovo? They have already started building their side and will reach the Macedonian border in 3 years time.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ I don't believe that it's gonna happen very soon, unfortunately...

Meanwhile, a reconstruction of the highway sections Veles-Katlanovo, Smokvica-Gevgelija and Kumanovo-MIladinovci in total length of 37 km was announced. 



> Кога станува збор за македонските автопати, во 2015 година ќе продолжи изведбата на трите автопати. За делницата Кичево – Охрид е планирано да се издвојат средства во висина од 70 милиони евра, за делницата Демир Капија – Смоквица се предвидени 38 милиони евра, додека за автопатот Миладиновци – Штип ќе се издвојат 50 милиони евра. *Во текот на наредните месеци ќе започне рехабилитацијата на автопатски делници во должина од 37 километри, и тоа Велес – Катланово, Смоквица – Гевгелија и Куманово – Миладиновци.*


source (in Macedonian language)


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Just as planed


----------



## bigic

stickedy said:


> Most likely it would also to be sufficent to upgrade the existing R2246 to a better standard. That could be done part by part.


The road has a lot of hairpins (S-shaped curves) and to bypass them, you need to build a tunnel min. 5-10 km in length. Plus it passes through a narrow gorge, and there is additional problem of bypassing Debar.


----------



## jyvation

Some news for E-65 (A2) highway section Gostivar-Kicevo










_...*A major international company has announced its interest to take up the planned Kicevo-Gostivar highway under concession.The private partner will manage the tolls of the section Skopje-Ohrid, and for some significant financial benefit, he invested in the construction of the section from Gostivar to Kicevo*..._










source: http://www.build.mk/?p=42944


----------



## kostas97

Hey fellows......i need your opinion on something:

Bitola is the second largest city of your country........however, there is no motorway connection to other cities (Skopje, Veles or Ohrid for example).
Moreover, in Greece the 14 km stretch of the A27 motorway (Florina-Niki border crossing) is being built, so wouldn't it be a good thought if a motorway (probably Ohrid-Bitola-Niki border crossing) was built on your side???
I don't know......it's just my thought..........please tell me what you think.

Thanks


----------



## kostas97

Skopje/Скопје;122774968 said:


> A two-week-old video from the Serbian-Macedonian border to the Miladinovci intersection. You can see that on some sections the Kumanovo-Skopje motorway is in terrible condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skopje bypass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skopje-Tetovo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tetovo-Gostivar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National Park Mavrovo


How many toll stations are on this route?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Six in total.

Two on the Kumanovo-Skopje section, two more on the Skopje-Tetovo section, and two more on the Tetovo-Gostivar section.


----------



## kostas97

Skopje/Скопје;122782704 said:


> Six in total.
> 
> Two on the Kumanovo-Skopje section, two more on the Skopje-Tetovo section, and two more on the Tetovo-Gostivar section.


Isn't what a bit too much?
And how much does someone pay in total? (In euros if you can)


----------



## jyvation

kostas97 said:


> Isn't what a bit too much?
> And how much does someone pay in total? (In euros if you can)


http://www.roads.org.mk/416/toll-rates


----------



## kostas97

jyvation said:


> http://www.roads.org.mk/416/toll-rates


So it is 4 euros for about 110 kilometres.....compared to some of the Greek toll fees of such distances, it's not so bad......


----------



## jyvation

*Highway E-65 (A2) section Kicevo-Ohrid*










1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









http://www.build.mk/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2981&PN=9


----------



## SRC_100

^^
When have the photos been taken?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I believe these days...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

http://www.telegraf.mk/aktuelno/makedonija/260020-nov-avtopat-do-ohrid-ke-se-patuva-po-najsovremena-delnica-galerija


----------



## MichiH

Skopje/Скопје;111661069 said:


> Well, according the media, it's going to be *2x3 lanes* highway.
> 
> Actually, the* construction works began today*. Some pics from the official ceremony...





Skopje/Скопје;122997088 said:


> http://www.telegraf.mk/aktuelno/mak...ke-se-patuva-po-najsovremena-delnica-galerija


So, media was wrong, it's just 2x2. I guess they counted hard shoulders too.

If I got it right, groundbreaking took place on 22nd February 2014 but construction works began in May 2014!?
Offset it with construction period of 45 months, it should be completed by Early 2018 (2nd February 2018).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

MichiH said:


> So, media was wrong, it's just 2x2. I guess they counted hard shoulders too.


A very common mistake with media in developing countries. Though in some countries the shoulders along motorways are commonly used by slow traffic or even street vendors.


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> A very common mistake with media in developing countries.


Well, in so-called developed countries too, e.g. Germany (A643, A8-East) 



ChrisZwolle said:


> Though in some countries the shoulders along motorways are commonly used by slow traffic or even street vendors.


Yep, I've also seen this in some countries (however, this does "usually" not happen Germany).


----------



## jyvation

*E-75 (M1) reconstruction of the section Veles-Katlanovo *










1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some photos of the Demir Kapija-Smokvica section (part of the European corridor 10) that is u/c














































source


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

I'll be using A1 section Veles-Katlanovo this summer,so is reconstruction of that section going to be completed by July ?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ It should be, if everything goes as planned. Make some photos of the highway when you will travel and share them with us, please.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

I am planing to make a pictures of the whole A1 all the way from GR border to SRB border


----------



## definitivo

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> I am planing to make a pictures of the whole A1 all the way from GR border to SRB border


...you have a driver's license ???


----------



## MichiH

^^ I think it's easier and safer making pics as co-driver....


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

definitivo said:


> ...you have a driver's license ???


Of course not.I'm 16,but soon i'll be 17 years old.I'll be attending driving school soon.
@MichiH My father is going to be a driver


----------



## Ulpiana

@ Autoputevi..

Don't worry my friend, you do not need to have a driver's license to take photos.


----------



## kostas97

@Autoputevi

Don't you need to be at least 18 y.o. in order to have a driver's license?


----------



## čarli1

kostas97 said:


> @Autoputevi
> 
> Don't you need to be at least 18 y.o. in order to have a driver's license?


In most countries you can get it when you are 16 yrs old


----------



## suvi genije

kostas97 said:


> @Autoputevi
> 
> Don't you need to be at least 18 y.o. in order to have a driver's license?


In Serbia at the age of 17 you can attend driving school and pass practical exam, but can't drive till you're 18.


----------



## kostas97

suvi genije said:


> In Serbia at the age of 17 you can attend driving school and pass practical exam, but can't drive till you're 18.


Oh, OK, I didn't know that....seems really good though....in Greece you are allowed to attend driving school at the age of 18, not earlier.... :/


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Newly constructed bridge (one of the many) on the new highway section Demir Kapija-Smokvica. The photo it's actually the cover from the newest issue of a magazine for architecture and construction.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Can't wait 2016 and summer vacation to test this motorway


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The prime minister of Macedonia yesterday announced the construction of few express roads in Macedonia: Gradsko-Prilep, Shtip-Kochani, Ohrid-Peshtani, Shtip-Radovish and Rankovce-border with Bulgaria.

I've marked them on this map (lousy work, I know, but I don't have Photoshop and I had to use the online tool Pixlr). Anyway, here it is:










source of the news (in Macedonian language)


----------



## bigic

"Titov Veles" and the border with "Yugoslavia". That's quite an old map.


----------



## an-148

bigic said:


> "Titov Veles" and the border with "Yugoslavia". That's quite an old map.


yes, but the towns are still at the same place ;-)


----------



## jyvation

bigic said:


> "Titov Veles" and the border with "Yugoslavia". That's quite an old map.


Yes today is only Veles.

This is the right map of the planed expressways.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Debar-Struga road [P-1201]


----------



## jyvation

*E-75 (А1) section Demir Kapija-Smokvica*










1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









http://www.porta3.mk/demir-kapija-smokvica-vozenje-niz-oblaci/


----------



## jyvation

*E-75 (А1) section Demir Kapija-Smokvica*

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









source: http://kapital.mk/kapital-niz-tunelite-i-preku-vijaduktite-na-avtopatot-demir-kapija-smokvitsa/


----------



## smokiboy

I wondering is the Skopje ring road being used to full capacity, did the investment 'pay off'?

Also, when is the planned motorway section around Gevgelija planned to be built/completed?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

smokiboy said:


> I wondering is the Skopje ring road being used to full capacity, did the investment 'pay off'?


Not the full capacity, unfortunately. Many vehicles still drive through Skopje instead using the rind road. I don't know why. But I hope that in near future those habits will change. 



smokiboy said:


> Also, when is the planned motorway section around Gevgelija planned to be built/completed?


If everything goes according the plan, in the summer of 2016.


----------



## smokiboy

Thanks Skopje/Скопје. 

What is the toll for the ring road? How much traffic is there from Skopje to Tetovo and beyond, and from Skopje further eastward? Is this motorway to extend to Albania some day?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ There is no toll for the ring road. 

The statistics are the following:

Kumanovo-Miladinovci 8146 vehicles per day

Miladinovci-Petrovec 6418

Petrovec-Veles 9213

Veles-Gradsko 5592

Gradsko-Negotino 3942

Demir Kapija-Udovo 4463

Smokvica-Gevgelija 4134

Gevgelija-greek border 7377

Skopje-Glumovo 9662

Glumovo-Tetovo 10632

Tetovo-Gostivar 12646

Gostivar-Kicevo 4634

Kicevo-Botun 4480

Botun-Podmolje 4539

Podmolje-Ohrid 9624

source

The highway Kicevo-Ohrid is under construction, and its planned to connect with Albania via Struga.


----------



## smokiboy

Thank you for your detailed answer.


----------



## edis_mumin

Enjoy in my video from Macedonia, section from Skopje to Veles. Video captured 10 day ago... Enjoy!


----------



## jyvation

source: http://www.build.mk/?p=45275


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

[A1] E75, Veles - Katlanovo


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Part of the road section Strumica-Valandovo, known as Valandovsko Brdo. The whole section recently was fully reconstructed.


----------



## definitivo

Skopje/Скопје;125719078 said:


> [A1] E75, Veles - Katlanovo


...I drove this road section three weeks ago...it will be nice section...when it will be completed ( reconstruction ) ?
...also, whether the planned reconstruction Demir kapija - Veles ??? this part, in both directions, is "rodeo drive"...or, driving & flying


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ There is no info about when the reconstruction of the section Demir Kapija-Veles will start or is it's going to start at all in near future.


----------



## jyvation

*Reconstructed Mavrovo-Mavrovi Anovi road section put into use *

Minister of Transport and Communications Vlado Misajlovski, Director of the Public Enterprise for State Roads Aleksandar Stojanov formally opened Wednesday the reconstructed, 6-km-*long Mavorovo-*Mavrovi Anovi road section.

The road reconstruction will substantially improve the traffic in this region, Misajlovski said at the opening ceremony.

In early August the Ministry intends to launch a reconstruction of the 20-km*-long regional road: Novo Selo*-Mavrovo*-Zirovnica*-Debar -* an investment of about EUR 8 million, Misajlovski said.

He also announced that a construction of the road section Garski Most-*Izvor to kick start next year.

Overall, we have launched an infrastructure investment project that will upgrade Macedonia road network, Misajlovski said.


----------



## jyvation

*A3 section Veles-Kadrifakovo*










1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Is this going to be 2-way road with hard shoulders?


----------



## jyvation

Autoputevi kao hobi said:


> Is this going to be 2-way road with hard shoulders?


Yep, like this..


----------



## jyvation

*Reconstruction of the section Veles-Skopje - highway (E75)*










1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.


----------



## jyvation

13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.









21.









22.









23.









24.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> The bridge "Melnicki most" over the Debar lake (on the regional road [Р-409]).
> 
> The bridge is built in the period 1969-1970 according the project of Nikola Hajdin from Belgrade University. The total length is 368 meters. It was reconstructed in 2014.












photo by mia.mk


----------



## stickedy

I drove there last year when the repairs were still ongoing. It was really necessary to rebuild that bridge...

It's a nice road from Gostivar over Mavrovo to Debar.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The western entrance/exit from Skopje. You can see part of the ring road too (on the lower left corner of the photo).










investa.com.mk


----------



## jyvation

*Reconstruction of the bridge on the section Veles-Skopje - highway (E75)*


----------



## jyvation




----------



## jyvation

*Highway (E75) section Veles-Gradsko*


----------



## jyvation




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Reconstruction of the road Bitola-Resen [A3] (the route on Google Maps)










photo by mia.mk


----------



## Ulpiana

According to the newspaper Koha Ditore, Macedonia will start construction of motorway from Skopje to the border with Kosovo in 2016.



Plisat said:


> Shkupi konfirmon fillimin e punimeve për pjesën e vet të autostradës me Kosovën
> 
> Gjatë vitit 2016 pritet fillimi i ndërtimit të autostradës Shkup- Bllacë, me qëllim të plotësimit të autostradës “Arbën Xhaferi” në pjesën maqedonase.
> 
> Zëvendësministri i Transportit dhe lidhjeve të Maqedonisë, Nimetullah Halimi i tha televizionit publik se gjatë këtij muaji përfundon projekti i fizibilitetit për ndërtimin e këtij aksi nga firma projektuese Mott MacDonald dhe IPF Consortium.
> 
> “Është nënshkruar kontratë ndërmjet Kornizës Investuese për Ballkanin Perëndimor (WBIF) për projektimin e kësaj rruge. Është bërë edhe zhvendosja e nyjës në Stenkovec. Projektimi i ri ka paraparë edhe përcaktimin e saktë të pikës kufitare Bllacë-Hani Elezit,përmes së cilës do të lidhet autostrada Shkup-Prishtinë”, ka thënë Halimi.
> 
> 
> 
> http://koha.net/?id=27&l=75446
Click to expand...

..


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ Well, that's good news.


----------



## Ulpiana

In the last few weeks Skopje's ring road is closed for traffic.

Reason: More than 280 vehicles from Macedonia, as well as 280 drivers have been included in the filming of the French movie 'A Fond' at Skopje's ring road, Telegraf.mk reports. 

More: http://m.independent.mk//articles/21863/'A+Fond'+Filming++Macedonian+Drivers+Hired+for+Movie+Shoot


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ Most of the citizens of Skopje are pissed off to the authorities that give permission for that. All of the traffic is diverted trough several boulevards in Skopje, and the city is literally paralyzed. I just hope that the French movie isn't shooting some five seconds scene for whole month closed ring road.


----------



## tasosGR

Skopje-Stip u/c satelite image

https://browse.digitalglobe.com/ima...01751A00&imageHeight=natres&imageWidth=natres


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

More good news - The World Bank approved 83 million Euros for the construction of the road Rankovce-Kriva Palanka. The construction works should start in the spring of 2016. The public tender should be announced soon.

The road has length of 26,5 km and it's going the be 2x2 profile (only one part of the road, while the other will be reconstructed). The construction should end in 2019.

This road is part of the _Corridor 8_ that connects Bulgaria (via Macedonia) with Albania.

source (in Macedonian language)


----------



## MichiH

Skopje/Скопје;127513972 said:


> The road has length of 26,5 km and it's going the be *2x2 profile* (only one part of the road, while the other will be reconstructed). The construction should end in 2019.


I guess it will be a simple dual-carriageway with at-grade intersections, won't it?


----------



## Christophorus

so, Rankovce - Kriva Palanka is only 20km according to google maps. Till Deve Bair (b/c with Bulgaria) it´s 36km. So can we expect a new road between Rankovce and Kriva Palanka and kind of a Kriva Palanka bypass? That option seems somewhat logical due to the 26,5km to be built.

What is going to happen with Kumanovo-Rankovce? That´s a pretty well built "yugoslav" magistrala, partly even 2+1. Judging by some satellite pictures it seems even level free interchanges were planned (but not realised) on this stretch. Is it going to be ugraded to 2+2 also? Everything else wouldn´t make much sense...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

MichiH said:


> I guess it will be a simple dual-carriageway with at-grade intersections, won't it?


Yes.



Christophorus said:


> so, Rankovce - Kriva Palanka is only 20km according to google maps. Till Deve Bair (b/c with Bulgaria) it´s 36km. *So can we expect a new road between Rankovce and Kriva Palanka and kind of a Kriva Palanka bypass?* That option seems somewhat logical due to the 26,5km to be built.
> 
> *What is going to happen with Kumanovo-Rankovce?* That´s a pretty well built "yugoslav" magistrala, partly even 2+1. Judging by some satellite pictures it seems even level free interchanges were planned (but not realised) on this stretch. Is it going to be ugraded to 2+2 also? Everything else wouldn´t make much sense...


I believe that the current road Rankovce-Kriva Palanka will be extended into dual-carriageway, since it's going through flat terrain and the construction would be cheaper and easier. 

Kumanovo-Rankovce will be reconstructed and probably expanded with additional lane (from 2+1 into 2x2, or even into dual-carriageway).

Anyway, in the moment there aren't enough information about this project, only some short announcements in the media.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

We've got the look of the Rankovce-Kriva Palanka road. Unfortunately, it's not going to be dual-carriageway, but 2-way road with hard shoulders... hno: I'm very disappointed. 










source


----------



## ChrisZwolle

2+1 would've been a safer option?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ At some parts the road is already 2+1. I really don't know what they were thinking when proposed this.


----------



## italystf

Parts of Macedonia are now available on Google Street View.


----------



## kostas97

Yes, finally FYROM has street view.
Just checked it out and I have to confess that their roads are really good!!
Congrats


----------



## stickedy

Great news! Although it just the main roads and some cities covered. However, it's nice to see 

I just checked the construction of motorway from Kichevo to Ohrid (A2) and I "dicovered" that in the south they "just" upgrade the existing road to 2x2. Not that is bad in general, but this section misses any other road which could and would handle the local traffic. So, how will be dealt with farmers, bikes and so on? Access control?


----------



## SRC_100

kostas97 said:


> Yes, finally *FYROM *has street view.


So stupid country name just because of greek complexes.
For me is just Macedonia, was and will be always. :cheers2:


----------



## kostas97

SRC_100 said:


> So stupid country name just because of greek complexes.
> For me is just Macedonia, was and will be always. :cheers2:


I recognize the fact that your country as well as the Greek Macedonia, part of Bulgaria and a tiny part of Albania belong to the ancient Greater Macedonia region and I would like your country to join intergovernmental organizations in the near future......I'm just against the use of the name Macedonia for your country and some other things that have to do with that topic......but you know what? That's off topic, the thread is about highways and not about political disagreements......
Just to clarify my position, thank you


----------



## kostas97

stickedy said:


> Great news! Although it just the main roads and some cities covered. However, it's nice to see
> 
> I just checked the construction of motorway from Kichevo to Ohrid (A2) and I "dicovered" that in the south they "just" upgrade the existing road to 2x2. Not that is bad in general, but this section misses any other road which could and would handle the local traffic. So, how will be dealt with farmers, bikes and so on? Access control?


I tried to check it out as well but I can't locate it, could you please give me any coordinates so that I can find it?


----------



## an-148

nice to see that MACEDONIA starts to be covered by street view, just like 'the former ottoman republic of greece" ;-)


----------



## stickedy

kostas97 said:


> I tried to check it out as well but I can't locate it, could you please give me any coordinates so that I can find it?


It's from here towards the north: https://goo.gl/maps/hGYhPFfB2VJ2

Further south there are no visible construction works or at least I didn't see them.


----------



## kostas97

an-148 said:


> nice to see that MACEDONIA starts to be covered by street view, just like 'the former ottoman republic of greece" ;-)


Really?
No comment fellow, as I mentioned before, this thread is for highways and not for our differencies, I clarified it....


----------



## kostas97

stickedy said:


> It's from here towards the north: https://goo.gl/maps/hGYhPFfB2VJ2
> 
> Further south there are no visible construction works or at least I didn't see them.


Thank you fellow


----------



## an-148

kostas97 said:


> this thread is for highways .


exactly, now you got it ;-)


----------



## SRC_100

kostas97 said:


> I recognize the fact that your country as well as the Greek Macedonia, part of Bulgaria and a tiny part of Albania belong to the ancient Greater Macedonia region and I would like your country to join intergovernmental organizations in the near future...


First of all, my country have never belonged to so called _the Greater Macedonia region_. 
To which _intergovernmental organizations _my country would join in near future?



kostas97 said:


> I'm just against the use of the name Macedonia for your country


Nobody call my country as _Macedonia_. 
What you are against it`s your own problem, I don`t care.



kostas97 said:


> That's off topic, the thread is about highways and not about political disagreements...


Who started?



kostas97 said:


> Just to clarify my position


You clarified nothink, just showed its limitations in the way of thinking


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Guys, please don't go off topic. This kind of discussions are not for this thread.


----------



## CrazySerb

Nor SSC in general.
Balkan matters...lets not air our dirtu laundry
in front of everyone.


----------



## stickedy

To come back to important things: Has anyone moe informations about the road being built? See my question one page back


----------



## kostas97

Well, I also tried to spot the Skopje-Stip motorway but I couldn't......is it visible in Google street view photos?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

kostas97 said:


> Well, I also tried to spot the Skopje-Stip motorway but I couldn't......is it visible in Google street view photos?


Some helpful links... 

Near the Miladinovci junction...

https://www.google.hr/maps/@41.985348,21.6543345,3a,90y,75.46h,79.89t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1s10UHwb_Ig82EnNWiTwbvTQ!2e0!6s%2F%2Fgeo0.ggpht.com%2Fcbk%3Fpanoid%3D10UHwb_Ig82EnNWiTwbvTQ%26output%3Dthumbnail%26cb_client%3Dmaps_sv.tactile.gps%26thumb%3D2%26w%3D203%26h%3D100%26yaw%3D107.75194%26pitch%3D0!7i13312!8i6656

https://www.google.hr/maps/@41.984486,21.6539858,3a,75y,43.27h,81.23t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sP6dewqy-wAterQQ846QPeg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

https://www.google.hr/maps/@41.9869331,21.655139,3a,75y,83.32h,81.11t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sVUvQY7Hq_jXNascSVoDOlQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Near Stip...

https://www.google.hr/maps/@41.7953501,22.0911186,3a,90y,263.48h,82.13t/data=!3m7!1e1!3m5!1s3E****R7oip8XX2Ah-7ANQ!2e0!6s%2F%2Fgeo3.ggpht.com%2Fcbk%3Fpanoid%3D3E****R7oip8XX2Ah-7ANQ%26output%3Dthumbnail%26cb_client%3Dmaps_sv.tactile.gps%26thumb%3D2%26w%3D203%26h%3D100%26yaw%3D29.874584%26pitch%3D0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## stickedy

And satellite image of some parts: https://www.google.hr/maps/@41.9359099,21.7798986,8903m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## kostas97

Thank you both for your help fellows!
I really appreciate it.....however, I don't see major progress I'm the interchange with the A1....could someone remind me when the road is scheduled to be completed?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

2018. If everything goes well.


----------



## kostas97

Skopje/Скопје;127820001 said:


> 2018. If everything goes well.


How about the cost and the length of the motorway?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

The highway will have a length of 47 km (and a width of 27.4 meters)... It will have seven junctions, eight overpasses, five underpasses and a reinforced concrete bridge with a length of 154 meters.

The estimated cost will be 206 million Euros, provided by the credit of the Chinese EximBank.


----------



## kostas97

Skopje/Скопје;127844903 said:


> ^^
> 
> The highway will have a length of 47 km (and a width of 27.4 meters)... It will have seven junctions, eight overpasses, five underpasses and a reinforced concrete bridge with a length of 154 meters.
> 
> The estimated cost will be 206 million Euros, provided by the credit of the Chinese EximBank.


Nice
Looking forward to seeing it completed


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Kocani-Delcevo  on Google maps



> *The road Kocani-Delcevo will be reconstructed*
> 
> Towards the end of the year the reconstruction of the road from Kocani to Delchevo with length of 30 km will start. The financial structure of the project is 10 million Euros and it's part of the work program of the Public Enterprise for State Roads in 2015. The Public Enterprise for State Roads has already prepared the project documentation for the reconstruction of the road. The reconstruction will be provided by the company "GEING Krebs und Kiefer International" from Skopje.


source (in Macedonian language)


----------



## stickedy

Can someone tell the story of that border crossing in the middle of nowhere with no visible infrastructure on the Bulgarian side?

https://goo.gl/maps/PJFJE2ZjE282


----------



## jyvation

stickedy said:


> Can someone tell the story of that border crossing in the middle of nowhere with no visible infrastructure ont eh Bulgarian side?
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/PJFJE2ZjE282


That's the border crossing "Klepalo" from the Macedonian side.We wait for the Bulgarian authorities to complete their part.


----------



## stickedy

Since when? The pictures on Google are from 2009 and indicate that there happened nothing since several years. The new Macedonian building looks rather displaced. How is the current state?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The border crossing "Klepalo" was built in 1993. Since then we are waiting for the Bulgarian authorities to built their part of the crossing and the road from Strumjani to the border. 

source (article on Wikipedia in Macedonian language, based on article in the daily newspaper Dnevnik from 2011.08.10)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Veles-Kadrifakovo



Navigator said:


> Велес - Кадрифаково


source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few aerial photos of the road Gostivar-Kichevo (taken somewhere on the half-way of the route)
































































source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On the link you will find an aerial video of the current status of the construction works on the Miladinovci-Shtip highway...

https://www.facebook.com/NGruevski/videos/10153675229937716/

*P.S. 
If there is a way to post a video from Facebook on this forum, please tell me how to do it.*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Good news, everyone!



> *Announced tender for reconstruction of the highway section Kumanovo-Miladinovci*
> 
> 
> For the reconstruction of the highway section Kumanovo-Miladinovci there is an ongoing tender procedure for selection of a contractor for the reconstruction works.
> 
> The section Kumanovo-Miladinovci is 23 km long. The estimated value of the investment is approximately 18 million Euros. According to the planned dynamics, the reconstruction works will start in early 2016.
> 
> The reconstruction of the section will last 15 months.


source (in Macedonian language)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

More good news!



> *EBRD will finance the construction of the expressway Stip-Kocani*
> 
> Macedonia borrowed additional 21 million euros from the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD) for the construction of the expressway Stip - Kocani length of 28 kilometers. The Vice Premier and Finance Minister Zoran Stavreski and EBRD's First Vice President Phil Bennett today signed the agreement. The project considers building a new expressway with four lanes. The start of the construction works is scheduled for the first quarter of the next year. The full value of this project is 53 million Euros.
> 
> With the funds provided will be built completely new expressway instead to reconstruct the existing road from Stip to Kocani. The Institute for Civil Engineering "Macedonia" is already working on preparation of the project documentation, and after its completion the Public Enterprise for State Roads will have to publish a tender for the construction of the expressway.


source (in Macedonian language)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Veles-Kadrifakovo (the built part of the road)


велес-кадрифаково (1) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

велес-кадрифаково (2) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

велес-кадрифаково (3) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

велес-кадрифаково (4) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

велес-кадрифаково (5) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

велес-кадрифаково (6) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

велес-кадрифаково (7) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

велес-кадрифаково (8) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

велес-кадрифаково (9) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

велес-кадрифаково (10) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

велес-кадрифаково (11) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

велес-кадрифаково (12) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

велес-кадрифаково (13) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

велес-кадрифаково (14) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The part of the road that is under construction:

велес-кадрифаково (15) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

велес-кадрифаково (16) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

велес-кадрифаково (17) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

велес-кадрифаково (18) by george k. 1981, on Flickr

велес-кадрифаково (19) by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## bigic

The shoulder is almost completely useless. In my opinion, 2+1 configuration is better use of the road width.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Simulation of the new road Shtip-Radovish. It will be the same profile as the road Veles-Kadrifakovo (there are photos on the posts above)

The total cost is estimated at 64 million Euros provided by the European bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD). 

The lenght of the road is 39 km, and the width is 11,4 meters. The road will have 10 bridges and viaducts, 3 overpasses and 4 interchanges. 






source


----------



## Andrej_LJ

Why make a new road there, since they just finished the upgrade of this section few years ago, after some 20 or 30 years of construction? This road profile and "expressways" are completely mad, just like the whole leadership of Macedonia.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Today was announced the construction of the highway Gostivar-Kichevo. The construction work should start next year and the highway will have length of 45 km. The European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD) will provide credit for the Macedonian government. The amount for this highway is 400 million Euros. 

source (in Macedonian language)


----------



## Ulpiana

^^ Probably there will be built a tunnel at Strazha pass. I always hated that part of the highway Gostivar-Struga.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

We will see, so far there is just an announcement from the Ministry for transport and communications for this project. If there are more details, I will share them on this thread.


----------



## tfd543

When will kicevo-ohrid be finished ? I know they started construction last year.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ Somewhere in the end of 2017 or in the beginning of 2018.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few photos from the construction of the highway Miladinovci-Shtip...




























source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ Aerial video of the highway route...

https://www.facebook.com/530794376967201/videos/1007601252619842/?theater


----------



## Uppsala

I think the part of E75/A1 from Katlanovo to Veles is interesting. Its not look like a motorway there. It looks more like two older roads rebuilt to 2 oneway roads and then someone sign that to oneway rods to one motorway. Is that true?

Do anyone knows the history behind that part of E75/A1?


----------



## stickedy

Yes that's true at least for the southbound carriageway. The northbound carriageway was built later to make that section 2x2 and to complete the motorway there - afaik. 

It's comparable with the section of A2 in Slovenia from Grosuplje to Višnja Gora (https://goo.gl/maps/VMwVZ9eknMp). There the westbound carriageway was later added to the old autoput (expressway) part (eastbound). The section in Slovenia is much shorter, though.


----------



## Uppsala

stickedy said:


> Yes that's true at least for the southbound carriageway. The northbound carriageway was built later to make that section 2x2 and to complete the motorway there - afaik.
> 
> It's comparable with the section of A2 in Slovenia from Grosuplje to Višnja Gora (https://goo.gl/maps/VMwVZ9eknMp). There the westbound carriageway was later added to the old autoput (expressway) part (eastbound). The section in Slovenia is much shorter, though.



Thank you! Thats very interesting!


----------



## stickedy

It's a cheap way to make a full motorway, just add another carriageway... Road safety is not the best on the old part...

France did a similar thing from Chamonix downhill: https://goo.gl/maps/VJnKuM3rfWB2 They even switched the left and right carriageway. Downhill traffic is on the old national road on the left side, uphill on a new viaduct on the right side. A spectacular road! https://goo.gl/maps/LzoTdpc1kZ72


----------



## Uppsala

stickedy said:


> It's a cheap way to make a full motorway, just add another carriageway... Road safety is not the best on the old part...
> 
> France did a similar thing from Chamonix downhill: https://goo.gl/maps/VJnKuM3rfWB2 They even switched the left and right carriageway. Downhill traffic is on the old national road on the left side, uphill on a new viaduct on the right side. A spectacular road! https://goo.gl/maps/LzoTdpc1kZ72



And a very beautiful motorway too :happy:


----------



## Uppsala

When are they going to open the last part of the E75/A1 from Demir Kapija to Smokvica? This is the last part of the Macedonian motorway from Serbia to Greece.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ 

In the end of 2016 or the beginning of 2017. 

_____________________________________

I drove the road Veles-Kadrifakovo (check this link, and this one, and this one too) few days ago, and returned back in Skopje today. From what I saw, almost 75% of the section were built, of which about 35-40% are open for use, with all the necessary horizontal and vertical signalization, and some 30% are only asphalted. Few pics from my trip:

The newly constructed part:




























The part under construction:










The newly constructed part, from the opposite direction:





































And one photo from the road that is open for use:


----------



## Alexann

Hi!
How about Veles-Katlanovo reconstruction? Is it finished yet?
If not, when it'll be finished?

I'm a little bit disappointed regarding Demir Kapija-Smokvice expressway. Hoped it'll be finished by the summer this year.  . 

And at the end, how about route Veles-Bitola? Any plans by MK government?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Yes, the section Veles-Katlanovo is fully reconstructed, I drove it yesterday, but I couldn't make any photos because it was night.

About the route Veles-Bitola: so far, only expressway (2+2) Veles-Prilep is planned in near future. Probably Prilep will be connected with Bitola also with expressway (2+2).


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The newest video of the construction works on the highway Miladinovci-Shtip (I cannot recognize the section that is presented on the video). The video is posted on the facebook page of the Minister for transport and telecommunications.

https://www.facebook.com/misajlovskivlado/videos/1500749496898748/?theater

^^

CLICK ON THE LINK


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The construction of the expressway Gradsko-Prilep was announced by the government. It already signed an agreement with the Spanish company Construction Rubau that will build the first phase of the road, from Farishka to Drenovska notch in length of 10 kilometers. The deal is worth 31.8 million euros. The contractor has 24 months to complete the construction of this section.

According the project, the road will be 12.4 meters wide, with two lanes on both sides with a width of 3.5 meters and 2.5 meters.

The construction of this road from Town to Prilep will be implemented in three phases. 

The second phase will be built from Gradsko trough the village Rosoman to the intersection for Kavadarci with length of 16 kilometers. 

The third phase is planned to start from the locality Trojans until the entrance of the city of Prilep with length of 7.5 kilometers.

source (in Macedonian language)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Video from 22 of January about the construction of the highway section Demir Kapija-Smokvica, part of the Corridor 10. The video is in Macedonian language, but you can turn off the volume and enjoy in some of the video parts showing the current situation there.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I've translated (lousy) from Macedonian...



> *The reconstruction of the highway section Negotino-Demir Kapija was announced*
> 
> After a decade of construction of the highway section Negotino - Demir Kapija, it will be subjected to reconstruction. The Public Enterprise for State Roads is inviting bids for a contractor that will perform the rehabilitation of this segment of the Corridor 10, in a length of 15.4 kilometers. According to the Bureau of Public Procurement, construction should take place over a period of three and a half years and estimates that it would cost the state budget about 8.5 million Euros.


source (in Macedonian language)


----------



## tfd543

Great news today. It was inked that macedonia and kosovo approve travelling with biometric ID cards. Pretty prudent if you dont want to carry your bulky passport and travel between the countries. Its only a matter of time before it enters into force. I guess they need to implement it at the borders and buy the card readers


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Yes, I've heard that with biometric ID cards now we (the citizens of the Republic of Macedonia) can travel into Albania, Kosovo, Montenegro and Serbia. It should boost or at least encourage the increase of the tourist visits between these neighboring countries.


----------



## tfd543

I wonder why bosnia is not part of this balkan schengen? I would imagine that non-EU countries in the region would be eligible to join. PS Is there anything new about the widening of skopje-bllace??


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ Nothing in the media so far.


----------



## Junkie

tfd543 said:


> Great news today. It was inked that macedonia and kosovo approve travelling with biometric ID cards. Pretty prudent if you dont want to carry your bulky passport and travel between the countries. Its only a matter of time before it enters into force. I guess they need to implement it at the borders and buy the card readers


I have been writing about this Balkan schengen at this forum.

Macedonian citizens can visit the following countries with Biometric ID (no passport needed-no stamp):
Albania, Montenegro and Serbia since 2012.
Kosovo since 2016.

Serbian citizens can visit the following countries:
Montenegro, Bosnia&Hercegovina and Macedonia since 2012.

Montenegro citizens can visit:
Albania, Kosovo, Bosnia&Hercegovina, Serbia and Macedonia since 2012.

Albanian citizens can visit:
Kosovo, Montenegro and Macedonia since 2012.

and Bosnian citizens can go to Montenegro and Serbia with ID since 2012

But the citizens of these Balkan countries will travel with ID to the whole EU if they join it. 
:cheers:


----------



## Alex_ZR

^^ Serbian citizens can go to Kosovo with IDs too.

On the other hand Bosnian citizens need visas for Kosovo, which they don't recognize.


----------



## tfd543

Why cant macedonian people travel with ID to Bih ? Maybe they didnt make such an agreement at that time. Yes thats right, once you become a EU citizen, you can travel freely with a sole ID card around EU.


----------



## Hedium

Alex_ZR said:


> ^^ Serbian citizens can go to Kosovo with IDs too.


Of course Serbian citizens can go to their own territory with IDs.


----------



## Ulpiana

Also, Kosovo citizens can go with ID cards in Serbia, Montenegro, Albania, and as said earlier, soon in Macedonia.


----------



## tfd543

Its a bit tricky though. Nobody knows when it enters into force exactly. I remember it took 40 calendar days from the date of agreement when macedonia and Serbia signed it together. Maybe they will push it now until elections in Spring. It wouldnt surprise me if they excused by the difficulity of getting the card readers to work or buying them. Lol.


----------



## bigic

Hedium said:


> Of course Serbian citizens can go to their own territory with IDs.


This is debatable.


----------



## Junkie

tfd543 said:


> Its a bit tricky though. Nobody knows when it enters into force exactly. I remember it took 40 calendar days from the date of agreement when macedonia and Serbia signed it together. Maybe they will push it now until elections in Spring. It wouldnt surprise me if they excused by the difficulity of getting the card readers to work or buying them. Lol.


Also some things are important to be mentioned. 
First of all this will include only 30 days in 180 stay and not 90 in 180 as the Schengen rule which is adopted by all Western Balkan states.

Second if you for an example start from Skopje with MKD ID and your destination is Hungary via Serbia you cannot enter Serbia with ID, since you broke the rule you don't stay in Serbia you proceed to country where passport is needed and you cannot exit Serbia (no matter if you have the passport with you) and this is a rule for all countries in the West Balkan. But If I go to Montenegro via Kosovo or Albania I can go with ID all the way.


----------



## tfd543

Where do you have that source of 30 days duration stay? Do you have any idea about the implementation date ? Thanks


----------



## Junkie

^^
Yes that's only between the Western Balkan states that are not part of the union. But If a Bulgarian or Romanian citizen or any other EU citizen enters Macedonia it can stay up to 90 days in 180 days period with an ID only. So it will include check in at a hotel or if staying in a private accommodation in a police with the Bulgarian ID. 
I don't know about the implementation date but once it is established I will visit Kosovo with a MKD ID.


----------



## tfd543

I was more interested to know why Mk and Bih does not have such a bilateral agreement. I wonder why. I dont see any conflicts between the countries but maybe its because Mk recognized Ks in 2008-2009 and the serb republic in bih refrained.


----------



## Junkie

No it has nothing to do with that. Kosovo did not changed the visa policy with Serbia so we have bilateral with them also. It's not sign because there is no communication between these two countries. I also guess the thing is that the process is bilateral and there was no initiative from either side. But it could be done, also it could be done with Moldova, Georgia or even Ukraine since these countries do have the association agreement signed, but not with any other European countries.


----------



## svt11

Interesting, I have entered Macedonia with my ID last week, no need for passport. Btw it does not contain fingerprint, so it's not biometric. But the new ID cards in Bulgaria from this year or next year you will have to enter biometric data. Many people from border regions in Bulgaria go to Macedonia - Strumica, Kriva Palanka and last week I saw many macedonians returning from Bansko, I see many of them in Sandanski. In Dimitrovgrad, Serbia you can see almost 80% of the cars are with BG numbers. Serbians also can travel to EU with ID I think. In hotels in Bulgaria we implement registration with such card and passport reader.


----------



## tfd543

Once Serbia is a member of EU, citizens of SRB can travel with ID cards in EU. Not at the moment. Interesting that you could enter with a non-biometric ID card. I wonder how they registered your entry without a readable document.


----------



## Eulanthe

tfd543 said:


> Once Serbia is a member of EU, citizens of SRB can travel with ID cards in EU. Not at the moment. Interesting that you could enter with a non-biometric ID card. I wonder how they registered your entry without a readable document.


As I understand it, there's no need for EU citizens to have biometric ID cards to enter countries like Serbia because not all EU countries have biometric ID cards to begin with. The Italians are somewhat infamous for their little ID booklets, and many others (such as the new Polish ID card) aren't biometric.

But how they registered the stay - it's pretty simple. They still have machine-readable areas, and on most Balkan border crossings, they have the equipment to scan passports/ID cards regardless of the biometric chip.

For what it's worth, the EU really should get their act together and allow people such as Serbians to travel to bordering EU countries with only a biometric ID card. They managed it for Croatia after Slovenia, Italy and Hungary joined the EU, so there's no reason why others should be banned.


----------



## tfd543

I see. Well letting SRB citizens travel to HR with ID cars would never happen. There are just too many disputes and hatred to realize that. But it is indeed doable in BG and HU borders. 

Another very epic thing is that there are actually countries in EU that do not issue ID cards!! For instance UK, Norway and Denmark. I think its historic reasons. Maybe their citizens are too honest. They dont need to identify themselves lol


----------



## svt11

I think that my ID is with biometric data, but still I can't remember.


----------



## Eulanthe

tfd543 said:


> I see. Well letting SRB citizens travel to HR with ID cars would never happen. There are just too many disputes and hatred to realize that. But it is indeed doable in BG and HU borders.


It might not be such a big problem. SRB/HR might have historical grudges, but the main border crossing between them on the A3 was open as early as mid 1996.


----------



## belerophon

Eulanthe said:


> It might not be such a big problem. SRB/HR might have historical grudges, but the main border crossing between them on the A3 was open as early as mid 1996.


economy=money>politics


----------



## tfd543

17th of April should be the date where travel with ID card only will be accepted between Kosovo and Macedonia.


----------



## Ulpiana

Any news for motorway from border to Kosovo to Skopje?

Btw Kosovo will finish motorway from Prishtina to border to Macedonia by the end of the next year.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ Unfortunately, nothing.


----------



## stickedy

All I saw and read till now indicates that the motorway will just be built to Ferizaj. That's some kilometers before the border and the easier and cheaper part.

From there on you will need at least one tunnel and there are no works on that stretch as far as I know.


----------



## Ulpiana

stickedy said:


> All I saw and read till now indicates that the motorway will just be built to Ferizaj. That's some kilometers before the border and the easier and cheaper part.
> 
> From there on you will need at least one tunnel and there are no works on that stretch as far as I know.


Motorway will be built to the border.

It is decided bridges to be built to pass Kaçanik gorge. Without tunnels.



> Drejtori i këtij projekti, Chris Jennions, ka thënë të ndihet më i lehtësuar pas një pune mbi një vjeçare për të gjetur një zgjidhje të kalimit të këtij projekti nëpër Kaçanik dhe Han të Elezit.


_The project director, Chris Jennions said to feel more relaxed after over a year of hard work to find a solution for the route of the project through Kacanik and Elez Han._ - My translation..

http://koha.net/?id=27&l=101492

https://vimeo.com/157620334


----------



## stickedy

Okay, thanks for the link! However, works haven't started on that stretch yet as I said.

And: How to you want to build a motorway through the gorge without tunnels? Have a look at the alignment of the railway to get an idea about what's necessary to build to place a motorway there. Not a good idea in my opinion. However, I doubt that this is possible in 1.5 years.


----------



## Festin

stickedy said:


> Okay, thanks for the link! However, works haven't started on that stretch yet as I said.
> 
> And: How to you want to build a motorway through the gorge without tunnels? Have a look at the alignment of the railway to get an idea about what's necessary to build to place a motorway there. Not a good idea in my opinion. However, I doubt that this is possible in 1.5 years.


They have started works on bridges over the existing national road that connects Prishtina with Skopje. It will go from on side of the mountain/hill to the other one. I can post a clip about it in the Kosovo thread so it is not considered off topic in this thread.


----------



## stickedy

Prilep - Bitola - Resen is quite good. So no need for an upgrade there at the moment. There are more urgent projects in Macedonia


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Miladinovci-Shtip section under construction...



















Hugh Donagher


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje/Скопје;132777268 said:


> Miladinovci-Shtip section under construction...


Newer photos...





































source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

80% of the ground works are completed in the highway Kichevo-Ohrid. The video shows much of it.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The road to the city of Sveti Nikole in the eastern part of Macedonia (Kadrifakovo-Sveti Nikole)





































Towards the village of Preod



















The road gets narrow (only 3.5 meters)














































On the way back to Sveti Nikole...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The road Veles-Kadrifakovo, yesterday. About 95% of this section are paved with asphalt, and properly marked are about 50% (these are rough assessments of mine). On some places there are still construction works.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few more photos that iI forgot to post. This is the road Veles-Kadrifakovo, but at the very beginning, when you are leaving the city of Veles. The overpass you see is the highway A1, Veles-Negotino section.



















The first few kilometers are 1+2. Then it starts the road that you have seen on the previous post. All photos by me.


----------



## jyvation

*A4 highway section Miladinovci-Sveti Nikole-Stip*










1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.


----------



## jyvation

11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.


----------



## jyvation

21.









22.









23.









24.









25.









26.









27.









28.









29.









30.


----------



## jyvation

31.









32.









33.









34.









35.









36.









37.









38.









39.









40.









41.









42.









http://www.telegraf.mk/aktuelno/makedonija/ns-newsarticle-avtopat-miladinovci---stip-stolbovi-visoki-kako-zgradi-gi-drzat-mostovite-foto.nspx


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Latest aerial shots from the construction of the Demir Kapija-Smokvica section


----------



## jyvation

Section Kicevo-Ohrid






Section Miladinovci-Sveti Nikole-Stip


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Doesn`t work


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The last weekend I had a trip to Ohrid via Mavrovo & Debar, than trough the National park Galichica to Resen, and then back to Ohrid via Kichevo to Skopje. I will post some photos made by me of some interesting routes.

One part of the road Mavrovo-Debar is under reconstruction (from this junction to somewhere halfway to Mavrovi Anovi)














































This is the reconstructed part (I believe it was reconstructed in 2015):


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Somewhere before the city of Ohrid we can see the widening of the road for the new highway:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The road Resen-Ohrid is under reconstruction. Actually, one part of the road is u/c, the rest is already done and open for use. Few photos by me:

This part is 2+1, but it's still unmarked, although there is a sign...




























You can see the sign (2+1):




























This is the marked part, open for use (1+1):





































Later today or tomorrow I will post photos of the road via the National Park Galichica...

Stay tuned


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The road Trpejca-Oteshevo [Р-504] via the National Park Galichica. To enter the park you have to pay entry ticket (30 denars[0,5 Euros] per person and 50 denars [0,8 Euros] per vehicle). The first half of the road is in good condition, but the second half is not, so you should drive carefully due to holes in the asphalt. The park itself is very beautiful.

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr








[/URL]Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Somewhere around 1.400 meters above sea level there is a rest stop:

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

If you walk a little bit you can get to the viewpoint from where you can see the whole Ohrid lake. This is the village of Trpejca, and back in the far distance you can see the city of Pogradec in Albania.

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr








[/URL]Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

The other half of the road that it's not in best condition.

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Национален парк Галичица / National park Galichica by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few photos of the road Strumica-Valandovo [R1041]





































photos by Rade57


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

And officially, the start of the construction works of the expressway Gradsko-Prilep was announced... 



> *Започна изградбата на експресниот пат Градско – Прилеп*
> 
> По потпишувањето на договорот со шпанската компанија „Конструксионес Рубау“ (Construcciones Rubau) во јануари годинава, на терен започнаа градежните активности за изградба на експресниот пат Градско – Прилеп во должина од 33,5 километри. Изведувачот во моментов на неколку места работи на пробивање на делницатана од Фаришка до Дреновска клисура, која дури 95% ќе биде нова траса.
> 
> Експресен пат Градско - Прилеп (ЛОТ-1)Градилиштето денеска го посетија министерот за транспорт и врски Владо Мисајловски и директорот на ЈП за државни патишта Александар Стојанов. Тие изјавија дека во моментов се работи првата фаза од патот во должина од 10 километри. Досега се исчистени 70% од трасата, на која е предвидено да се изградат 15 мостови и вијадукти. Меѓу двете клисури е зацртано да се изведат два тунела од 40 и од 140 метри. Инвестицијата за овој дел од трасата изнесува 31,8 милиони евра, додека целокупниот проект тежи 70 милиони евра. Идниот експресен пат ќе биде широк 12,4 метри, со по една главна лента од 3,5 метри и дополнителна помошна лента од 2,5 метри во секој правец.
> 
> Во наредниот период, ЈП за државни патишта ќе треба да го избере изведувачот на градежните работи и на втората етапа од проектот, кој ја опфаќа изградбата на експресниот пат Градско – Росоман – клучка кај Кавадарци, во должина од 16 километри. Градежните работи на овој сегмент се очекува да стартуваат во втората половина од 2017 година. Во третата фаза ќе се гради делницата од Тројаци до Плетвар и влезот кај Прилеп во должина од 7,5 километри. За последната етапа од експресниот пат веќе е изработена проектната документација, а наредната година е предвидено да се распише тендер за избор на изведувач на градежните работи.
> 
> Експресниот пат Градско – Прилеп треба биде целосно изграден за три до четири години. Проектот се финансира преку подигнатиот заем од Европската банка за обнова и развој во износ од 305 милиони евра.
> 
> http://www.build.mk/?p=51279


In short, the total length of the expressway will be 33.5 km. 

Currently we are at the first stage of the construction of a section with length of 10 kilometers. So far 70% of the route are being cleared, with planned 15 bridges and viaducts. There are going to be two tunnels with length of 40 and 140 meters. The investment for this part of the route is 31.8 million, while the overall project costs 70 million. The expressway will be 12.4 meters wide, with one main strip of 3.5 meters and an additional auxiliary lane of 2.5 meters in each direction.

The expressway Gradsko-Prilep should be completed in three to four years. The project is financed through the initiated loan from the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development in the amount of 305 million euros.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Gradsko-Prilep (green color)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The reconstructed section of the road Bitola-Resen (in length of 7 km) was open for use today...



















source


----------



## Solčavec




----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Sad news - about 20 people so far lost their lives in the yesterday floods, most of them on the ring road that was flooded and the vehicles were thrown out the highway. Some post-apocalyptic photos from the Skopje's ring road:


----------



## tfd543

RIP. It will take many months to clear up the debris. My thoughts go to all people there.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few more photos from the reconstructed section of the road Bitola-Resen



Navigator said:


> Неколку слики од реконструираниот дел од Битола до клучката кај Ротино:


build.mk


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Btw, the damage on the Skopje's ring road after the floods is estimated around 5 million Euros.














































source


----------



## jyvation

*A4 highway section Miladinovci-Sveti Nikole-Stip*










1.









2.









3.









4.









5.


----------



## jyvation

6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









more pictures at: http://imgur.com/a/MI7Y1

made by GoranMitev


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Newly paved local road between the villages of Buchin and Vasharejca. The video shows some interesting scenery


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Miladinovci-Shtip highway, satelite images

I will transcribe the toponyms

second photo - Sredno Konjari

third photo - Sopot

fourth photo - Sopot, than Sveti Nikole

fifth photo - Sveti Nikole, than Kadrifakovo

sixth photo - Krivi Dol



REAKT0R said:


> Миладиновци - Щип


----------



## jyvation

*E-75 (А1) section Demir Kapija-Smokvica*










It will be completed in may 2017 :dunno:

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









http://www.mia.mk/en/Inside/RenderSingleGalleryTest/133315761/1?month=8&year=2016&day=25&desc=0


----------



## jyvation

^^


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Few more photos:





































http://mtc.gov.mk/avtopatot-demir-kapija---smokvica-gotov-vo-maj-slednata-godina


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

An older photo (about week ago) of the construction of the highway Kichevo-Ohrid 

photo source


----------



## ntom

jyvation said:


> *E-75 (А1) section Demir Kapija-Smokvica*


Is there any development going on on the Skopje-Blace part of A4? Has there been any feasibility study done for this planned motorway?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ I don't think so. Unfortunately, so far there is no interest by our government for that.


----------



## tfd543

Indeed. There are other priorities. Needless to say, its Politics you know.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

When you are bored at work


----------



## threo2k

Skopje/Скопје;137794086 said:


> When you are bored at work


when was this pictured taken? today?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Yes, at 8 AM, at the toll station Petrovec.


----------



## SRC_100

It is not usual view in Macedonia, isn't it?*

*I mean except ski resorts and in high mountain


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

SRC_100 said:


> It is not usual view in Macedonia, isn't it?*
> 
> *I mean except ski resorts and in high mountain


The snow or the snowman?


----------



## SRC_100

^^
both


----------



## kostas97

threo2k said:


> when was this pictured taken? today?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA CRIED QUITE A LOT AFTER THAT!!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

We have more photos of the snowman


----------



## Junkie

Fat is ugly and silly.

Немој да рекламираш веб страни. Ќе имаш пријава до нив за ова работа.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> The road section of the road Skopje-Makedonski Brod, that passes through the reserve "Jasen", will be reconstructed from this spring. The Public Enterprise for State Roads has recently concluded an agreement with the construction company "Excavators - MK", which was chosen in the tender for the reconstruction of the section with length of 14.5 kilometers. The construction works should be completed in a year and should cost about $ 1.6 million.


source (in Macedonian language)

The road section is marked with yellow color on the map (next to the Kozjak lake)


----------



## roaddor

^^
Are there tunnels along the road from Nova Breznitsa to Makedonski Brod and what is the width of this road R1106?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ No tunnels, and the width is 3,5 meters in the road section trough the reserve Jasen. On every 500 meters there will be pockets for stopping or realignment of heavy vehicles. The traffic will run intermittently during several periods of the day in order to avoid standstills.


----------



## roaddor

I assumed the road would be narrow with these 4 digits but did not expect heavy vehicles to be allowed to drive on it despite the much shorter distance from Skopie to Makedonski Brod. Will the road be opened during winter when completed?
What about the blue dots denoting road 2132 on the western side of the Kozjak lake, is this stretch towards the bridge in design phase?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

I have no info about that.


----------



## smokiboy

So it seems Serbia will finish its section of A1 / E75 / K10 (not sure what to call it) by the end of 2017 or early 2018. How is the Macedonian section progressing? Realistically when will it be completed to the Greek border?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

It should be finished by the end of May 2017, with possible delay.


----------



## smokiboy

Great to hear, thanks.

Any recent maps available showing completed and under contructions sections?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

This is old one, but nothing has changed recently...


----------



## smokiboy

Хвала братко.


----------



## smokiboy

Skopje - Štip does not seem to make much sense to me. What is the AADT?


----------



## Junkie

CrazySerb said:


> Probably never - its not in Macedonia's interest, especially now with rising tensions in the region.


The highway will be built for sure, as the border is only 30 km from the center of Skopje. The industry is rising and there is a need for this route.

I suggest you to write the bullshit somewhere else.


----------



## ntom

SuCuki said:


> Does anyone know when the section between Skopje and the border with Kosovo will be built? And does anyone know the exact course of this highway?


It was already third in the list of priorities of the previous government, if I've not forgotten, so I believe we can expect to hear about it as soon as a new government assumes office.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Demir Kapija-Smokvica section


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^





































source


----------



## ValterPravnik

Wow, looks really amazing.

браво Македонија


----------



## Junkie

^^
This is not the route we need. And it has political connotation. It should have been finished by now, but its slowing because of political connotation. 
We need routes like Kumanovo-Kriva Palanka or Skopje-Kosovo border or Gradsko-Prilep. These are the routes that the CITIZENS urgently need.


----------



## keber

Will be finished until the summer? It looks good for now.


----------



## ValterPravnik

Junkie said:


> ^^
> This is not the route we need. And it has political connotation. It should have been finished by now, but its slowing because of political connotation.
> We need routes like Kumanovo-Kriva Palanka or Skopje-Kosovo border or Gradsko-Prilep. These are the routes that the CITIZENS urgently need.


So a motorway connection to the greek port Piraeus and Thessaloniki is being built because of "political connotation" ?

:lol:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

keber said:


> Will be finished until the summer? It looks good for now.


Apparently the section should be finished in May.



ValterPravnik said:


> So a motorway connection to the greek port Piraeus and Thessaloniki is being built because of "political connotation" ?
> 
> :lol:


The Corridor X and the Corridor VIII are the most important international routes in Macedonia.


----------



## piotr71

I believe, this bridge belongs to the future A2 motorway. Pictures taken near Kretenovo, about 1 month ago. 





I was traveling by coach, from Skopje to Kratovo. 








Construction of new toll booths.






Old M2 snaking alongside new road.


20170221-_DSC6562


----------



## piotr71




----------



## tfd543

*[MK] Macedonia | road infrastructure • патна инфраструктура*

Soon id card travel b/t BiH and MK will be agreed. There was a Press release today about it. After this, MK citizens can travel to all former YU but Slovenia and Croatia only with ID card. Thats a pretty good job amid the catastrophic situation without a government now.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

piotr71 said:


> I believe, this bridge belongs to the future A2 motorway. Pictures taken near Kretenovo, about 1 month ago.


Actually, that bridge is part of the railroad connection between Macedonia and Bulgaria. And the city is not Kretenovo, but Kratovo. :lol:

Kretenovo sounds like Idiotville in English. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## piotr71

I did not mean well known to me Kratovo, I meant village* Ketenovo* on teh way to Stone Dolls (Kuklici) - just misspelled its name. It does not seem to be a railway bridge of any existent railroad, as it is incomplete. Moreover, there is no railway near this village. Closest one can be found in Kocani, and as far as I know, Macedonia hasn't got a direct link with Bulgaria, only through Serbia. Perhaps, you meant a future railway connecting Macedonia with Bulgaria, currently being constructed? 

Bridge from my pictures, can also be clearly seen in google earth, as part of a larger corridor going parallel to A2 (formerly known as M2) road. It joins A2 in between villages Rankovtse and Odreno in the East and ends up close to Kuklici in the West.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/Patmos/@42.1049597,22.0901866,700m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x14bda50db4bd8ab5:0xc4ed84fc66418137!8m2!3d37.3129763!4d26.5468773


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ Ok, about Ketenovo, my mistake.

Regarding the bridge, is for sure part of the future railroad towards Bulgaria. The construction of the railroad line began in the late 1990's and it was stopped in 2004.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Reconstruction of the regional road Boshkov Most-Debar, part of the Mavrovo-Debar route [P-409]












gjoko-mkd said:


> Реконструкцијата на регионалниот пат Бошков мост – Дебар:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/misajlovskivlado/photos/pcb.1651607911812905/1651607358479627/?type=3


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

First photos from the construction of the express road Gradsko-Prilep










source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A video with update about the construction works on the Miladinovci-Shtip section


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Works on the Kichevo-Ohrid highway...

https://www.facebook.com/misajlovskivlado/posts/1657884277851935


----------



## ValterPravnik

Skopje/Скопје;139180866 said:


> Apparently the section should be finished in May.
> 
> 
> 
> The Corridor X and the Corridor VIII are the most important international routes in Macedonia.


I was sarcastic because of the comment that the route was politically connotated. :lol:

Of course it is a major link and has to be finished 

Сакам кога се гради во поранешната држава


----------



## threo2k

Skopje/Скопје;139447922 said:


> Works on the Kichevo-Ohrid highway...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/misajlovskivlado/posts/1657884277851935


When is this going to be finished?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

At the very start of 2018, if everything goes well and according the plan.


----------



## Junkie

threo2k said:


> When is this going to be finished?


What kind of work needs to be done in order for this project to be finished!


----------



## Junkie

Lets see and talk serious things.

Lets see one of the worst and deadliest section in MK. The section Rankovce-Kriva Palanka-Bulgarian border.
It's so bad that some of the barriers were not upgraded since Tito's death.
At the same time this corridor is the main pass to a very frequent passenger and freight traffic international border crossing to the neighboring BG.

https://www.google.mk/maps/@42.2177...205&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en

https://www.google.mk/maps/@42.2161...235&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en

https://www.google.mk/maps/@42.2251...8-JY_LSfjCX0GjfiOoag!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en

Kochani-Mak. Kamenitsa-Delcevo-Bulgarian border

This section mainly between the towns of Mak. Kamenitsa and Delcevo is desperate for reconstruction. Its so bad condition that the are falling rocks every rainy day. This section is the second most important international traffic corridor towards BG.
The width of the lanes even cannot even be consider as a international corridor.

https://www.google.mk/maps/@41.9688...657&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en

https://www.google.mk/maps/@41.9947...zJ-qoeU4iv1yB5RY_VYA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en

https://www.google.mk/maps/@42.0091...046&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en

https://www.google.mk/maps/@41.9977...IqIgbBS3pZ6BbiS4LZCQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en

https://www.google.mk/maps/@41.9721..._7AFcRenDrjFBXT2pL8g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en

These routes see increased traffic during all year. There is a constant freight traffic going from the ports of the Black Sea and passes right here towards the capital. This is the real traffic infrastructure in the country.


----------



## belerophon

Junkie said:


> Lets see and talk serious things.
> 
> Lets see one of the worst and deadliest section in MK. The section Rankovce-Kriva Palanka-Bulgarian border.
> It's so bad that some of the barriers were not upgraded since Tito's death.
> At the same time this corridor is the main pass to a very frequent passenger and freight traffic international border crossing to the neighboring BG.


Well i drove there and it's well an adventure. The signs for the city limits are yellow, but you often can't read whats on it.

Its relatively empty. But well it depends, Macedonia is a small country. Indeed its a important connection between Sofia and Skopje, thats why i used it. 

I am used to eastern european roads, so i was not shocked in any way, there are a lot of worse. But maybe they are not such important. 

But i might add, that there are motorway sections in Bulgaria wich provide an eroded concrete surface. The asphalt on this road suffered, but its okay for me. 

For the traffic i could see there, it was useful. A better road would be used more, of course.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

The expressway towards the Bulgarian border is already planned and the construction should start very soon. There was a post about it on this thread on some of the previous pages.


----------



## Junkie

belerophon said:


> Well i drove there and it's well an adventure. The signs for the city limits are yellow, but you often can't read whats on it.
> 
> Its relatively empty. But well it depends, Macedonia is a small country. Indeed its a important connection between Sofia and Skopje, thats why i used it.
> 
> I am used to eastern european roads, so i was not shocked in any way, there are a lot of worse. But maybe they are not such important.
> 
> But i might add, that there are motorway sections in Bulgaria wich provide an eroded concrete surface. The asphalt on this road suffered, but its okay for me.
> 
> For the traffic i could see there, it was useful. A better road would be used more, of course.


Yes you are right, but remember this is an international route. Heavy trucks are using it every day. The traffic towards Bulgaria has increased by far.
And there are lot of side roads that connect to the main road, like every 20 meteres. :nuts:

This route is holding the record for most killed in a traffic accidents in one section.
https://www.google.mk/maps/@42.2150...tt33zBvUxJnQMgtG0LDQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en

Its called Propaganda
The country currently has no government and there will be no new one. So plans are out of order for this section.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Somewhere on the halfway between Skopje and Veles, driving on the highway, you can see this...


----------



## roaddor

Sofia-Skopie-Ohrid is part of so called corridor VIII and it is important for Bulgaria to have faster connection towards Ohrid lake and further to the Adriatic Sea. As from our side, we need to adopt a new model for building highways and speed up the construction.


----------



## Junkie

roaddor said:


> Sofia-Skopie-Ohrid is part of so called corridor VIII and it is important for Bulgaria to have faster connection towards Ohrid lake and further to the Adriatic Sea. As from our side, we need to adopt a new model for building highways and speed up the construction.


That's crap. Bulgaria is not planning any highway connection. We'll reach 2020 and for half a century there is no decent road!
From this side the things are complicated and I am not an optimist, so this route will stay as it is in the next 5 years for sure. Talking about the Kumanovo-Border section!


----------



## roaddor

^^
You know very well that in the past that was not possible. It all depends whether Bulgaria will change the way it builds new highways. For the time being, the new connection towards Deve Bair seems more distant because there are also other long delayed highways in BG. But that doesn't mean we have forgotten you.
There is a planned expressway which will most probably go from Dupnitsa to Gyueshevo reusing A3 Sofia-Kulata/GR border. I want to use the opportunity to greet all our brothers and sisters in Vardar Macedonia with forthcoming Easter.


----------



## Junkie

roaddor said:


> ^^
> You know very well that in the past that was not possible. It all depends whether Bulgaria will change the way it builds new highways. For the time being, the new connection towards Deve Bair seems more distant because there are also other long delayed highways in BG. But that doesn't mean we have forgotten you.
> There is a planned expressway which will most probably go from Dupnitsa to Gyueshevo reusing A3 Sofia-Kulata/GR border. I want to use the opportunity to greet all our brothers and sisters in Vardar Macedonia with forthcoming Easter.


No I don't agree with you about this. But non of us is official here and our statements are just ours, they are not official.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few photos from the construction works on the expressway Gradsko-Prilep. As one the forumers from the forum Build.mk says, who had visited the construction site, they are working now on clearing the terrain and building the bridges on several locations. The photos are provided by the courtesy of WolfLeader from Build.mk.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

On the video you can see part of the reconstructed section Kumanovo-Miladinovci of the Kumanovo-Skopje highway, and around 2:00 you can see the new pay toll that is under construction.


----------



## Junkie

One of the deadliest parts on this section. This section sees increased traffic.

https://www.google.mk/maps/@41.4334...S_6Bmv1K-LIiYjcanFVQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en


----------



## tfd543

Skopje/Скопје;139674513 said:


> On the video you can see part of the reconstructed section Kumanovo-Miladinovci of the Kumanovo-Skopje highway, and around 2:00 you can see the new pay toll that is under construction.


Very faint markings and coarse surface.. Why ?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Sorry if the translation is not that good...

*The Highway route A1 (from Tabanovce to Gevgelija) received new road signs*

source (in Macedonian language)

The project for reconstruction and installation of new vertical and horizontal signaling along the entire route of the highway on Corridor 10 has finished. The project costed 1,250,000 Euros provided by the European Union. The works were given tot he company "Granite" and holders of the project were the Public Enterprise for State Roads and the Ministry of Transport and Communications. 










This project was realized over the last year. The project covered the junctions near Gevgelija, Demir Kapija, Negotino, Veles (south) and the section from the interchange near Hipodrom to the interchange Miladinovci, as well the section from the interchange near Hipodrom to the interchange near Petrovec.


----------



## tfd543

Skopje/Скопје;139755151 said:


> Sorry if the translation is not that good...
> 
> *The Highway route A1 (from Tabanovce to Gevgelija) received new road signs*
> 
> source (in Macedonian language)
> 
> The project for reconstruction and installation of new vertical and horizontal signaling along the entire route of the highway on Corridor 10 has finished. The project costed 1,250,000 Euros provided by the European Union. The works were given tot he company "Granite" and holders of the project were the Public Enterprise for State Roads and the Ministry of Transport and Communications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This project was realized over the last year. The project covered the junctions near Gevgelija, Demir Kapija, Negotino, Veles (south) and the section from the interchange near Hipodrom to the interchange Miladinovci, as well the section from the interchange near Hipodrom to the interchange near Petrovec.


Did they also fix the signposting at the airport ? It used to be sort of tricky because there are two exits from A1 to the airport and one of them is the old one and is unfortunately the first one a driver will encounter coming from Skopje center. The old one is an underpass and the new one is an overpass.


----------



## Alexann

Skopje/Скопје;140854744 said:


> I found some recent video (June 17, 2017), at 9:43 minute you can see the current situation with the reconstruction of the section Miladinovci-Kumanovo.
> 
> As far I can see, only few kilometers have new asphalt.


As far as I could see, this is a clip of S-N lane (Gevgelia-Skopje).
And correct me if I'm wrong, N-S lane all up to Demir Kapija is closed? 
Am I right?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

As far as I know, part of the traffic is redirected on the old road due to construction works.


----------



## mezzi7

got home last week, in the direction Skopje - Gevgelia there is a 40km redirection to an old road from just after the Negotino exit and then 13km two-way traffic on one side of the highway, while in the direction Gevgelia - Skopje the traffic is sent back to the highway earlier (after about 34km redirection on the old road) and then 8-9km of sh*tty asphalt with bumps and holes.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

In this video from 2:20 you can see part of the new highway Kichevo-Ohrid


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few photos from July 29th of the highway Kichevo-Ohrid. Due to certain problems, the construction works are going very slowly. All photos are mine.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

nice & informative video from few weeks ago

*Skopje-Prilep-Bitola-Niki; E-75, A1, A3;*

_17.06.2017_


----------



## edis_mumin

Pretty green landscape for June  Nice road trip, thanks


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

This June was rainy, therefore the landscape is so green 

BTW, the video it's not mine (I'm stating this just to be clear about the author).


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few photos of the Resen-Bitola road (recently reconstructed), from August 2, this year... (all photos by me)


----------



## svt11

One question? Do they spend money on building roads?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Who are "they"?


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Aliens.... :troll:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Reconstruction works on the A1 highway, on the section Miladinovci-Kumanovo. So far, only few km received new asphalt, as you can see on the video bellow:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The new pay toll near Kumanovo, on A1 (E75). 










The print screen is made from this video:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The reconstructed part of the Kumanovo-Miladinovci section, plus few photos from the intersection at Miladinovci where there are construction works for the highway towards Stip. All photos by me, from this morning.


----------



## tfd543

Is it completely re-asphalted ? The kuma-mila part.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Yes, and there are ongoing reconstruction works on the opposite direction (Miladinovci-Kumanovo). (watch the video on post #1853)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A video from two weeks ago. You can see that some reconstruction works are going on when you enter Macedonia from the Greek border (the first 40 seconds of the video).

From 16:19 you can see the construction works on the Miladinovci-Kumanovo section of A1/E75.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few photos of the Skopje ring road, taken yesterday. Btw, the reconstruction of the damaged parts from the floods that happened last year is almost done. Unfortunately, I don't have photos of the reconstructed parts.

Обиколница, Скопје / Ring-road, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Обиколница, Скопје / Ring-road, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr

Обиколница, Скопје / Ring-road, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## tfd543

Why was it marked with yellow lines back in old times.. Skopje-Tetovo highway was also with yellow markings years back. Funny to see that.


----------



## BL2

why? because the law in old Yugoslavia was like that, side lines are yellow. 
Why are they yellow in USA, no reason, it is just like that.


----------



## tfd543

*[MK] Macedonia | road infrastructure • патна инфраструктура*

Got it.

But then again, skopje-tetovo highway was built after MK independence.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

tfd543 said:


> Why was it marked with yellow lines back in old times.. Skopje-Tetovo highway was also with yellow markings years back. Funny to see that.


Most likely because part of the traffic was detoured last year due the damaged parts of the ring road.


----------



## Puležan

tfd543 said:


> Got it.
> 
> But then again, skopje-tetovo highway was built after MK independence.


Croatia changed yellow lines to white in March 2003 (new legislation), so probably the other ex-Yu countries did it at that time too...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

According the statements of the Minister for Transport and Communications and the company Sinohydro, the highway Miladinovci-Shtip should be finished by the end of September 2018.



> To date, the Chinese contractor has managed to complete about 75% of the overall construction works on this highway. This project started in February 2014. The future motorway section should have seven interchanges, five subways, reinforced concrete bridge and five viaducts.


_source_ (in Macedonian language)


----------



## tfd543

Skopje/Скопје;142762949 said:


> According the statements of the Minister for Transport and Communications and the company Sinohydro, the highway Miladinovci-Shtip should be finished by the end of September 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> _source_ (in Macedonian language)


Soon we will also know the new deadline for the kicevo-ohrid motorway. Its really a shame but something fishy has happened there where the green has been distributed to people's pockets :bash:hno:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

The prognosis for the deadline for the Kichevo-Ohrid aren't good at all. Some predictions mentioned 2020 and few hundreds of million Euros more for finishing the project.


----------



## Seagull

Skopje/Скопје;142773356 said:


> ^^
> 
> The prognosis for the deadline for the Kichevo-Ohrid aren't good at all. Some predictions mentioned 2020 and few hundreds of million Euros more for finishing the project.


I heard it would be 100 mil € more. Come on, the whole project costs 367 mil €. How could it cost double? Only if you build the entirely new stretch.
If there are some problems with landslides, it can be solved technically.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Well, 100 mil € for poor country like Macedonia are lot of money. 

Anyway, the government officials said that the highway section Demir Kapija-Smokvica should be opened for traffic at the latest in March 2018.

_source_ (in Macedonian language)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The entire section Miladinovci-Kumanovo is almost reconstructed, only few km are left. All photos are mine and are from yesterday.

this is right after you pass the Miladinovci pay toll

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









the unfinished part (only few km)

6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









near the village of Romanovce

12.









13.









the overpasses are also being repainted and probably reconstructed

14.









15.









16.









the new pay toll before Kumanovo

17.









18.









19.


----------



## grykaerugoves

Why does FYROM still use the old yellow background signs?


----------



## eucitizen

I think it is only for road work signs as it happens in other european countries like for example Italy.


----------



## tfd543

you've got to be kidding me, didn't they do anything else up to the local elections ? I would expect all roads in the country to be re-paved with electoral asphalt LOL:

seamless asphalt in the images. I think the other big problems has been the missing reflector posts for guiding during night.


----------



## grykaerugoves

eucitizen said:


> I think it is only for road work signs as it happens in other european countries like for example Italy.


I drove through some Albanian cities in FYROM and a lot of signs had yellow backgrounds about 5 years ago.


----------



## eucitizen

grykaerugoves said:


> I drove through some Albanian cities in FYROM and a lot of signs had yellow backgrounds about 5 years ago.


Probably they are old signs, which they didn't yet change. As you know in former YU it was standard. But as I saw in my last trips to MK they use now the white background, and the yellow ones for the road works.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

New photos of the Demir Kapija-Smokvica section:

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.









_source_


----------



## kostas97

when is the demir kapija-smokvica segment going to be opened??


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

If everything goes well, in march 2018.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I used Google Translate...



> *AN EXPRESS ROAD STIP - RADOVIS WILL BE BUILT*
> 
> The construction of the expressway from Stip to Radovis will begin in a month. *The total length of this road is 23.5 kilometers, and the investment is worth around 28 million euros. *Today Minister of Transport and Communications Goran Sugareski emphasized this at a press conference.
> 
> Below is an integral text from the address by Minister Sugareski:
> 
> Today, together with the Director of the Public Enterprise for State Roads, we will announce the project for construction of the expressway Stip-Radovish.
> 
> The investment cycle in the construction of capital projects we have announced continues in the next period. The construction of new roads and continuous improvement of the road infrastructure in the Republic of Macedonia remains a top priority of this Government.
> 
> We would like to inform you that we have signed an agreement for the construction of an express road from Stip to Radovish. The length of this road is 23.5 kilometers. According to the agreement, the construction will be done on a complete new route from the place Sofilary in front of Stip and to Bucim.
> 
> The agreement also provides for the maintenance of the complete section within five years.
> 
> The investment for the construction of this expressway is 28 million euros, and the funds are already provided through a loan from the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development. We expect the construction of the Expressway to start in a month and last for 3 years, that is, it will be completed by the end of 2020 or the beginning of 2021.
> 
> The construction of this road is of great importance for the inhabitants of the region. Considering that the traffic in the old regional route is taking place in difficult conditions in terms of security, there is a need for building a new road that will increase the quality of traffic in this part of the Republic of Macedonia.
> 
> Also, *this expressway will be the extension of the Miladinovci highway - Stip*, which we expect to be completed next year and we hope that this completely new traffic solution will contribute to reducing the time for transport of goods and passengers.
> 
> ...


source (in Macedonian language)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is it a super two highway? The construction cost is only € 1.2 million per kilometer.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Me too
También espero que sí


----------



## smokiboy

I understand that there have been, or will be new motorway openings in Macedonia, is this right? How 'bout someone posts a new updated map?
Thanks


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The new opening (of the Demir Kapija-Smokvica section of the A1/E75 highway) is scheduled for the end of March this year, so you will have to be patient for a new map.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I used Google Translate...



> *The Austrian company "Straubag" will built the expressway Stip-Radovish*
> 
> Although it was announced for the first half of December, the construction of the express road Stip - Radovish has not been started to the present day. The Austrian firm "Straubag" has been selected as the most favorable contractor for the construction of an international tender organized by the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD). The company from Austria delivered the lowest bid in the amount of 1.734.059.884 denars for the construction of the 23.5 km long road. Four other companies and consortia participated in the international tender, including the Bulgarian consortium comprised of the companies Agromah Ltd. and Roads Plovdiv, the Macedonian consortium of the companies Granit and Beton, the Greek company Ternna and the Chinese Sinohydro.
> 
> *The construction of the future express road Stip-Radovish should be completed within 36 months.* This is a completely new route from the village of Sofilari to the Bucim interchange, for which funds have been provided through the raised loan from the EBRD. The future contractor of the construction works will be obliged to maintain the road route from the intersection for a period of five years.
> 
> The project documentation for this express road was prepared by the Kumanovo company "Prostor". *The future roadway will consist of two lanes of 3.5 meter width and two lanes for stopping of 2 meters width.*


_build.mk_


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Any steel structure bridges and/or vaducts are expected on it?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I don't think so.


----------



## theAlien

> The Austrian company "*Straubag*" will built the expressway Stip-Radovish


I never heard it :dunno: .... maybe STRABAG


----------



## Junkie

^^
The literacy rate is very low in the Balkans.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Both of you could've read on my post that I've specifically emphasized that I used Google Translate. 

We have saying: his tongue is faster than his brain.


----------



## MichiH

Skopje/Скопје;145388224 said:


> brain


Don't expect too much


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The A1 [E75] highway, part of the Pan-European Corridor X, is no longer named "Alexander the Great" (or Alexander of Macedonia), as part of the recent agreement between the Republic of Macedonia and Greece.

_photos source_


----------



## theAlien

^^
A1 (E75) was enough (smart).... right? They cost nothing.


----------



## tasosGR

Bratstvo i Jedinstvo was better...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Naming highways is ridiculous, especially if they look terrible and do not fulfill the basic standards for safe traffic.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's why route numbers were introduced


----------



## edis_mumin

OK, but in Balkans, we like pseudonyms, but geographical are more adequate, jusl like in Croatia. Man, I'm jealous on Croatian signage


----------



## marcrks

Does somebody have news about the motorway Skopje-Kosovo?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Nothing from our side of the border (no construction works, neither announcement for some activities in near future).


----------



## JackFrost

Macedonian A1 has to be the motorway in Europe with the carriageways farthest away from each other on some sections.

https://www.google.at/maps/@41.8670117,21.7032109,15z?hl=hu
https://www.google.at/maps/@41.8147214,21.7169569,14z?hl=hu


----------



## BL2

because western carriageway is the old highway and the new carriageway (eastern one) they have built where the terrain and conditions were better.


----------



## BL2

nice progress, well done. It seems since the new government in Macedonia came, a lot of has changed at least in infrastructure. The new roads are being built everywhere, and the old ones reconstructed.


----------



## ValterPravnik

The new section looks awesome. Great job


----------



## Junkie

BL2 said:


> nice progress, well done. It seems since the new government in Macedonia came, a lot of has changed at least in infrastructure. The new roads are being built everywhere, and the old ones reconstructed.


What are you talking about? The current government has no single majority in the parliament. 

But put aside politics, this government didn't built or tendered a single kilometer of paved road in a year now, since they formed the majority. They are a disaster.

They are not interested in any infrastructural projects. They don't have ideas, visions and most importantly they lack quality staff, people that may move the ideas, which anyway they don't have. That's why I put the term 'communists', as they are successors of the communists of Yugoslav Macedonia. They cannot built.

This section has been build by a Greek company and was tendered by the previous government. Same as the other two routes that are u/c.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Okay, I really have to intervene here.

This first map is showing the planned construction, reconstruction and rehabilitation of the roads in Macedonia for 2018. 

The legend:

red lines - highways in phase of construction or reconstruction
yellow lines - highways in phase of project/planning
pink lines - highways that are going to be rehabilitated 
dark green - express roads in phase of construction
light green - express roads that are going to be built this year (probably the start will be this year, the end of the ground works is not mentioned)
the last three colored lines are marking the roads that will be rehabilitated/reconstructed with funds of The European Bank for Reconstruction and Development, the Public Enterprise for State Roads and the World Bank

Годишна програма за изградба, реконструкција и рехабилитација на патиштата во Република Македонија за 2018-та година by Влада на Република Македонија, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Map #2

red lines - highways in phase of construction or reconstruction
yellow lines - highways in phase of project/planning
pink lines - highways that are going to be rehabilitated 
dark green - express roads in phase of construction
light green - express roads that are going to be built this year (probably the start will be this year, the end of the ground works is not mentioned)

Годишна програма за изградба, реконструкција и рехабилитација на патиштата во Република Македонија за 2018-та година by Влада на Република Македонија, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Map #3

Regional roads that will be rehabilitated/reconstructed with the funds from The European Bank for Reconstruction and Development

Годишна програма за изградба, реконструкција и рехабилитација на патиштата во Република Македонија за 2018-та година by Влада на Република Македонија, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Map #4

Regional roads that will be rehabilitated/reconstructed with the funds from the Public Enterprise for State Roads (light green) and the World Bank (orange)

Годишна програма за изградба, реконструкција и рехабилитација на патиштата во Република Македонија за 2018-та година by Влада на Република Македонија, on Flickr


----------



## Slovenia_

Skopje/Скопје;146962637 said:


> Some - I believe previously unreleased - photos of the Demir Kapija-Smokvica section of the A1 highway. The opening of this section was postponed for the end of April 2018.



Will there be any new toll station on this section?


----------



## Junkie

Slovenia_ said:


> Will there be any new toll station on this section?


Yes there will be. New toll is scheduled to be open.

Example of prices in a single tool:


----------



## stickedy

Junkie said:


> Yes there will be. New toll is scheduled to be open.
> 
> Example of prices in a single tool:


The currency conversion is a disaster for the one to pay: 40 Denar are about 65 Cent, not 1 Euro. So an increase of around 50%!

Tip: Pay cash with Denar or with credit card in Denar to save quite some money!


----------



## Junkie

^^
Yes it is Balkan there are not much options. Scams are everywhere. The problem here is that the agency for roads which is public enterprise is responsible to answer this.

But the local population 'don't care' because it is not associated with them. It is the old mantra of foreigners and 'local people'.


----------



## BL2

Junkie said:


> What are you talking about? The current government has no single majority in the parliament.
> 
> But put aside politics, this government didn't built or tendered a single kilometer of paved road in a year now, since they formed the majority. They are a disaster.
> 
> They are not interested in any infrastructural projects. They don't have ideas, visions and most importantly they lack quality staff, people that may move the ideas, which anyway they don't have. That's why I put the term 'communists', as they are successors of the communists of Yugoslav Macedonia. They cannot built.
> 
> This section has been build by a Greek company and was tendered by the previous government. Same as the other two routes that are u/c.


i really dont care about macedonian politics, i am commenting the photos and what i see.
btw slovenia has Yugoslavian communist in power for almost 30 years now


----------



## BL2

Skopje/Скопје;147096139 said:


> Map #2
> 
> red lines - highways in phase of construction or reconstruction
> yellow lines - highways in phase of project/planning
> pink lines - highways that are going to be rehabilitated
> dark green - express roads in phase of construction
> light green - express roads that are going to be built this year (probably the start will be this year, the end of the ground works is not mentioned)
> 
> Годишна програма за изградба, реконструкција и рехабилитација на патиштата во Република Македонија за 2018-та година by Влада на Република Македонија, on Flickr


:cheers:
good job


----------



## Junkie

Literally all of the projects on that 'map' were started by the previous government. At the end everything is politics. Much of the projects are stopped or postponed because of political reasons.

I can tell you what I see, there no single kilometer being 'open' in the last 3 years. This government took office almost year ago.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

To see results of any kind of work you need time, and after year or so we will see what is the situation. 

I personally will be happy if only half of these announced projects would be finished.


----------



## Junkie

Yes it is the Balkan mantra. The so called government knows that majority of people will be happy "_if only half of these announced projects would be finished_".

That's why they will probably make it just below 1/3 of what is described on that picture.
It is unknown if they will sit for some upcoming years, because possible shaking very soon will mean new elections.

It is also very probable that none of the three highway sections that are u/c will be opened during this mandate. If things go on worse, there will be postponing.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Two videos: the first one is from the Demir Kapija-Smokvica section of the A1 highway, the second one is from the Smokvica-Demir Kapija section.

:cheers:


----------



## Junkie

But the communists are still doing 'tactics'. They not intend to 'open' this section for traffic. It is a communist win-win situation, because if they open it now they will have no bonuses in their pockets for later manipulations.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

icard:


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

As I know, the delay has something to do with other sections of the highway that are under reconstruction, and scheduled to be done till the end of April. Not sure which ones. Maybe it doesn't make sense this section to be on hold for the other to be completed, but maybe it is better to open them in the same time, idk.


----------



## Junkie

This is the 2,000. reply on this thread:

I have mentioned before it is about the communist government dealing with the name issue. 'End of April' is just near there will be no opening as the communists are still far from any 'solution' for the dispute with Greece.

Once the communists make some provisional 'deal' to fabric the public they will eventually open this in a grand scale.


----------



## ValterPravnik

Skopje/Скопје;147299195 said:


> ^^
> 
> icard:


communist evil plan against holy macedonia :lol:


----------



## Junkie

Communists never build. They only 'restore'. Communists never build, they are not builders they are not inventors. They are leftist liberals and care for the community as a 'whole'.
In Macedonia communists were ruling from 1945 until 1991. It was the mantra that everyone is 'the same'. Which in human nature no one is the same.

This government has no intention to build. As they don't know it and they consider evil to build as they consider it is 'stealing' from people if you build.

We should dismantle this government on the next elections and bring the rightist back.


----------



## BL2

^^are you aware that you sound bit crazy to all people reading your posts?


----------



## Junkie

The section is finished and ready months ago. It is almost 1st May. The congestion towards Greece will just start. But the communists are just, communists. They don't think about traffic congestion. 

The old section claimed many lives in road accidents last winter and this spring because the new one is not opening because of obvious political reasons.

But the people and the media are stupid. They don't criticize.


----------



## tfd543

They cant open it without finishing the control tower that surveils the tunnel. Simply put..


----------



## ValterPravnik

tfd543 said:


> They cant open it without finishing the control tower that surveils the tunnel. Simply put..


That's what the communist propaganda is telling you, listen to smart people like Junkie who wisely sees through Marx's evil plan :lol::rofl:


----------



## MichiH

tfd543 said:


> They cant open it without finishing the control tower that surveils the tunnel. Simply put..


If the tower - the building itself, not the equipment - is really not yet completed... Well, it would still take many months till the road might be opened in countries like Germany and Switzerland just because tunnel equipment is usually tested for many months before the road is allowed to be opened.


----------



## Junkie

That is a joke because in the contract there was no surveillance 'tower' for the tunnels.

It is a communist lie.

The tunnels are just more than 1 km in length which is a really small length.










Northern entrance:









Southern entrance:









Greek company Actor has finished the job. But Zajko is waiting signal from Tsipras for the name dispute. Its a comedy circus.


----------



## MichiH

Junkie said:


> That is a joke because in the contract there was no surveillance 'tower' for the tunnels.
> It is a communist lie.


Sorry, I don't know if there is a tower, a room or anything else to monitor the tunnel. According to EU regulation, tunnel safety equipment is required and must be tested before a tunnel can be opened.

Sure, Macedonia is not a member of EU and I know nothing about Macedonian road safety law but I wanna point out that it seems to be similar to Western Europe where it is mandatory to check safety relevant features first.



Junkie said:


> The tunnels are just more than 1 km in length which is a really small length.


The tunnel length is not relevant in countries like Germany. A tunnel is a tunnel (> 80m) and safety equipment must be checked! New German roads (with tunnels) are usually completed many months before opening!

My only source about the incomplete builing on the Macedonian motorway section is _tfd543_s post. If this info is wrong, I would also be wrong about a true reason for the opening delay. However, everything I wrote about road safety is true according to EU law - again, which is not valid for Macedonia!


----------



## tfd543

I dont know. In theory it might have to do with the greek dispute but i doubt. This is a small piece of road ie peanuts compared to the actual dispute where it is at constitutional level. I dont believe there is a linkage but i mean who knows right?!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

For some reason, the published photos on this theme have vanished. 



Skopje/Скопје;147049049 said:


> Okay, the construction of the control center for the tunnels of the Demir Kapija-Smokvica section is finished, so I believe that in the end of April we will have an official opening of this section. Just a reminder - this was one of the main reasons for postponing the opening of the section.
> 
> _photos source_


Here they are:


----------



## Junkie

tfd543 said:


> I dont know. In theory it might have to do with the greek dispute but i doubt. *This is a small piece of road ie peanuts compared to the actual dispute where it is at constitutional level*. I dont believe there is a linkage but i mean who knows right?!


The corridor 10 from Serbian to Greek border was recently rename to 'Friendship' because of the name dispute Greece has with Macedonia.

The so called 'Alexander the Great' name was dropped as the communists negotiated with the Greek government, after the rightists were defeated in Macedonia.

The remaining section is on the way to Greece and has been built by Greek company, but it was tendered and processed by the rightists.

So, last year the communists said that they will open the section in March this year which coincide with their desire to 'end' the dispute by this date.

But it doesn't happen and they postponed for 15th April. It was today but it won't open until July possibly.

It is because they can't find solution now and the process is slowing down.
If they open it without 'solving' the name dispute they will lose credit because they cannot cover this mega project politically, as it was started and processed by the previous government.


----------



## tfd543

Junkie said:


> The corridor 10 from Serbian to Greek border was recently rename to 'Friendship' because of the name dispute Greece has with Macedonia.
> 
> The so called 'Alexander the Great' name was dropped as the communists negotiated with the Greek government, after the rightists were defeated in Macedonia.
> 
> The remaining section is on the way to Greece and has been built by Greek company, but it was tendered and processed by the rightists.
> 
> So, last year the communists said that they will open the section in March this year which coincide with their desire to 'end' the dispute by this date.
> 
> But it doesn't happen and they postponed for 15th April. It was today but it won't open until July possibly.
> 
> It is because they can't find solution now and the process is slowing down.
> If they open it without 'solving' the name dispute they will lose credit because they cannot cover this mega project politically, as it was started and processed by the previous government.


Well. We will see.:soon:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A newest photo report from the section Demir Kapija-Smokvica of the A1 highway:

_*more photos here*_














































The control center for the tunnels


----------



## BL2

wouldn't be wiser just to put RDS once?


----------



## stickedy

Most likely the will put the logos of the radio stations there and cover the RDS symbol


----------



## mezzi7

https://republika.mk/908681

hope it's not fake news


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

It's not, today is going to be the official opening for use of the highway section Demir Kapija-Smokvica, other media also announced the event. The communist plot against the glorious state of Macedonia failed again. :lol:


----------



## tfd543

Skopje/Скопје;147654003 said:


> ^^
> 
> It's not, today is going to be the official opening for use of the highway section Demir Kapija-Smokvica, other media also announced the event. The communist plot against the glorious state of Macedonia failed again. :lol:


Great news together with the fact that the EU commission recommended to open EU accession negotiations with MK recently. Thats nice !:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## ntom

I was hoping, for the sake of some people's sanity, this would not be true. And apparently, there will be officials from the Greek government present. This is not a good day.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

One of the tunnels...

_source_


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Informative video about the Demir Kapija-Smokvica section of the A1 highway


----------



## Junkie

The leftist socialist government *officially* opened the section Demir Kapija-Smokvica as of today (23/04/2018).

Pictures of the PM and the elites




































'EU ambassador' with the ministers


----------



## Junkie

Christian Danielsson Director General for Enlargement at the European Commission


----------



## bzbox

In about two months, I should be there checking the new road out!


----------



## BL2

great road


----------



## ValterPravnik

tfd543 said:


> Great news together with the fact that the EU commission recommended to open EU accession negotiations with MK recently. Thats nice !:banana::banana::banana:


Sounds more like bad news


----------



## FoSsiL-mk

That happened...


----------



## Junkie

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Did it also open for traffic yesterday?


----------



## Junkie

The full corridor thru Macedonia is finally done. We are now waiting for the autumn openings of Grdelica and Bujanovac bypass in Serbia, so we would have the Tito's idea after almost 40 years done.

Highway from Jesenice SLO-A border to Gevgelija, GR-MK border


----------



## tfd543

It wont open in autumn. A lot of work more to go.


----------



## BL2

You mean after almost 50 years. First kilometres were put in traffic in 1971.


----------



## Junkie

No I mean correct. Btw what is your country of origin? Is it BiH or Serbia? As far as I know BiH is sovereign state.
Please don't try to spam here with Balkan issues.


----------



## BL2

you don't mean correct, you are wrong! First section was opened in 1971. So 2019 or 2020 when everything should be over it will be 48 or 49 years!!! 

Check your math!


----------



## satanism

The two toll stations at Subotica and Dimitrovgrad are missing - and the one at Sirig is no longer active, as well as the second CW between Pirot and Stanicene.


----------



## BL2

^^this is newer map


----------



## Slovenia_

Any pics of new toll gates on the new section?


----------



## Slovenia_

And how much is the toll?


----------



## Junkie

Miladinovci Stip contract is due to 30 September 2018 so it might open if they finish the testing before the winter (December this year). This highway is the most important for the economic growth of the whole country. It is vital highway connecting the east part of the country with the capital.

Kicevo Ohrid is sheduled to be finished in late 2019 so it might take long time, until the beginning of 2020.
On this section it is the longest tunnel of Preseka, two tubes of 2000 meters.


----------



## kostas97

Junkie said:


> Miladinovci Stip contract is due to 30 September 2018 so it might open if they finish the testing before the winter (December this year). This highway is the most important for the economic growth of the whole country. It is vital highway connecting the east part of the country with the capital.
> 
> Kicevo Ohrid is sheduled to be finished in late 2019 so it might take long time, until the beginning of 2020.
> On this section it is the longest tunnel of Preseka, two tubes of 2000 meters.


Seems that there is still a lot of work to be done....let's see now


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

According the statement of the Minister for Transport and Communications, the final deadline for the finishing the construction of the highway Kichevo-Ohrid is *June 2021*. 

His statement was given on 4th of April this year.

_link to the statement on his facebook page (in Macedonian language)_

^^


----------



## bzbox

What is the status of current main road Kumanovo-Sveti Nikole?
Pavment and road signature?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

You have Google Street View of this road, no significant changes happened there in meantime.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The video is from 22.4.2018, so it's interesting to see the current status of this road. Some construction works can be seen from 8:30...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> The second phase of the construction works on the *Gradsko-Prilep Expressway* starts today with the construction of the *Gradsko-Drenovo section* with length of 16 km.
> 
> The estimated costs of the works are 23 million euros and the construction should end in two years.
> 
> The construction works are being conducted by the Italian company Tirrena Scavi.


_*source (in Macedonian language)*_


----------



## mezzi7

great news, does this have any effect on the current road? We are going to drive between Gradsko and Bitola next month, will there be restrictions in traffic between Gradsko - Prilep?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

I don't think so, the construction works are parallel with the old road. Make sure to take some photos if you can. kay:
____________________

BTW, the public Public Enterprise for State Roads is currently reconstructing the state road Gostivar-Kolari, via the mountain pass Strazha.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Also, the state road Hamzali-Dabile was reconstructed recently...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Has the Demir Kapija - Smokvica segment opened to traffic since its inauguration?


----------



## mezzi7

ChrisZwolle said:


> Has the Demir Kapija - Smokvica segment opened to traffic since its inauguration?


Yes.


----------



## Junkie

One of the viaducts on that route has the highest column as when you measure from the bottom. But its not the longest viaduct.
I think its just higher than the Srbinovo train viaduct, which has a steel base in the middle section.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

mezzi7 said:


> Yes.


I cannot find any photo on Twitter or Google with the either Смоквица or Демир Капија, or both, that shows the motorway actually in use.


----------



## mezzi7

ChrisZwolle said:


> I cannot find any photo on Twitter or Google with the either Смоквица or Демир Капија, or both, that shows the motorway actually in use.


two people I know already drove on it both ways, so it's 100%. They said it's great quality, but a little bit too curvy. But others (locals) may be able to post photos as well.

Now there are resurfacing works on the section near Negotino (section with the bumps as of last year), so you will have to leave the motorway and go back up on the new section at Demir Kapija in the direction to Greece (and the same section is under maintenance in the opposite direction).


----------



## tfd543

Thats a good deal of roads being repaved this season. Good job. Anything more to come this summer ?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

tfd543 said:


> Thats a good deal of roads being repaved this season. Good job. Anything more to come this summer ?


Well, this is the anouncement for 2018:



> Dozens of national, regional and local roads this year will be reconstructed. Among the most significant are the section Jankovec-Resen-Makazi from the A3 road, the road Berovo-Strumica, the state road A4 from Strumica to the border with Bulgaria, but also the following sections: Kumanovo - Sveti Nikole, Kavadarci - Rosoman, Bitola - Demir Hisar, Kocani - Delcevo, Berovo - Vinica, Delcevo - Pehcevo. This program includes the construction of the new expressway from Rankovce to Kriva Palanka and from Stip to Radovis. In the coming months the construction of the already started express roads Stip - Kocani and Gradsko - Prilep will continue.


_build.mk (in Macedonian language)_


----------



## Junkie

tfd543 said:


> Thats a good deal of roads being repaved this season. Good job. Anything more to come this summer ?


The most urgent connections are Gradsko-Prilep and Rankovce-Kriva-Palanka-Bulgarian border.
Both should be ready until 2021. 

I also hope that Miladinovci-Stip might be open for just less than a year from now, as its a very important connection aiming to boost the economical growth not just of the Stip region but for the whole eastern countryside.


----------



## ntom

If travelling in direction Skopje - Tetovo today, be careful:










https://twitter.com/HGjorgievski/status/997914921441652736?s=19


----------



## Junkie

Every highway route should have fences along the route. This route has broken fences because the local village people are very close to the main route.
In the western world the cattle has an attached rope to the ground.

This has been a long problem, and serious accidents happen when travelers have hit dogs on this route.


----------



## Junkie

fcfreedom said:


> I just wrote this regarding the above mentioned questions about changing the thread`s name, from (MK) Macedonia road infrastructure, to (NMK) Northern Macedonia road infrastructure. Although, I am not sure myself if the new official name of the country will be *Republic of North Macedonia*, or Republic of Northern Macedonia?


I wrote to moderation also to change the thread name into North Macedonia which is the precisely correct English name, but I got no answer.

Since the referendum needs to be positive in order for the changes to take place the agreement was ratified in the parliament, although I must add that the president is not signing the ratification.


----------



## Ices77

*Trip to Macedonia*

Well, my summer holiday is over and this are some infos I gathered through my Macedonian trip experience. We decided to travel from Bratislava by car, flight prices in the summer season are high, despite long journey, more than 1200 kilometers to Ohrid, we did not regret our car travel. 

From the Serbian border up to Skopje there is relatively good motorway with light traffic. From Skopje to Ohrid we drove on Macedonian A2. Bypass of Skopje had also not so much traffic, on the way to Gostivar we paid four times the toll in average about 40 Macedonian denars for the section. We decided to pay it in local currency. However, despite other sections were of good quality, from Tetovo to Gostivar the motorway has no emergency lane and the right lane was quite worn out, so most of the drivers, including us, drove on the left lane...

All A2 from Skopje up to Ohrid was in the time we drove it, last week Sunday evening and night, practically jammed. The road passes two mountains, first mountain pass has sharper bendings, when driving on Sunday night it was raining and the road was in repair, or modernisation, so quite a few closings, limited speed, it was not possible to drive more than 60 kilometers an hour... Lane dividers color was red and it was probably the sign of the reconstruction of this section...

On the way back from Struga we took R 1201 to Debar and from Debar mountain road Debar – Gostivar, as proposed guys in this section.  
Almost zero traffic and beautiful scenery, as you guys, can also see on google street view.., maybe the reason was the time, we drove it on Wednesday afternoon. Rest areas all the way. Well, we met several Belgians with caravans, maybe five trucks and the local cars of course... In Debar were no signs announcing, that the road through centre, ca. 0,5 km is modernised and thus closed, so the policeman accompanied us from the beginning of detour up to the end and waived us then... Then the road through the canyon and then through Mavrovo National park was not only of a good quality, but the scenery was simply breathtaking. Up to Debar you drive on the right side of the dam and river with nice viewings and from Debar through Mavrovo NP with the brook on the right side and the spectacular rock formations all the way to Gostivar.

The roads we drove were fine, when we ask for the information, or the direction, almost everyone up to forty years old spoke English, prices for the toll and petrol very cheap and the culture basically the same as everywhere in Europe. During the breaks I took pleskavica quite often..

Here are the parts of first tens of kilometers of the road Struga – Debar, including some road views, which we found interesting. The second part I will post in next few days.


----------



## SRC_100

Yeah, landscape in Macedonia is amazing and breathtaking, as well as cuisine, especial with (grape) ŽUTA


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

News from Macedonia... (Google Translate version, with minor corrections by me)

_source (in Macedonian language)_



> The Ministry of Transport and Communications and the Public Enterprise for State Roads in the next period *will work* on the *preparation of the project documentation* for the *new expressway* from *Strumica* to the *Novo Selo border crossing point*.
> 
> In meantime, in the second half of the year, the *reconstruction* of the existing road from *Strumica* to the *Macedonian-Bulgarian* *border *should start. The new road to Bulgaria will enable efficient connection of the eastern part of Macedonia with the Pan-European Corridor 4.


In Strumica, today was open the reconstructed section of the road *Strumica-Berovo * in length of 8.2 km and a total investment of 1.6 million euros.


----------



## Ices77

SRC_100 said:


> Yeah, landscape in Macedonia is amazing and breathtaking, as well as cuisine, especial with (grape) ŽUTA


Should try it next time, pleskavica was my favourite, followed by burek


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Pljeskavica in well known in all ex-YU country, from Slovenia to Macedonia, as well as cebavcici, cevapi, burek etc. 
But, imo, Macedonian cuisine has something extra... most meals are griiled (except meat, vegetables like courgettes, eggplants, etc.) but in some special way... hard to explain, maybe it's a matter of climate?

I forgot of warm breadsticks with sesame seeds 

PS: ŽUTA is a macedonian rakija, mostly of grape (my favorite)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The pay toll at Veles (on A1 highway) is renewed, with new cabins and other stuff...

(photos by me, from today)


----------



## eucitizen

Are they planning to issue devices for the toll?


----------



## Ices77

So here is second and the last part of my Macedonian trip. Pictures are from the road Struga – Debar - Gostivar, and all are taken from a friend of mine, I changed the mobile battery in Ohrid, it did not help much, so at home I brought the photos on USB. In Macedonia we gathered some more tips for interesting and sightseeing roads, like to Prespa lake, or some mountain road through Greek – Macedonian border...


Mavrovo National park has something in it:











Road was good except for some ca. five kilometers section, however, also this was relatively good driveable:











Traffic was still very OK











Quite a few speed limits for the longer sections











Many small rest areas, but with gravel surface, where you can stop and relax, or take a photo:





























In the near of Debar:











Road and parking slot few meters before the turn to Saint John of Bihorski monastery, there is a nice restaurant on the small hill on right side of the road:











This happenned one time on the whole journey from Struga to Gostivar, would not mind for more :











We are nearing to Debar:











Lake or dam approximately in the half of the route:











View from the bridge above the lake:


----------



## keber

Skopje/Скопје;150673097 said:


> The pay toll at Veles (on A1 highway) is renewed, with new cabins and other stuff...


Debit and credit cards are taken too?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Yes, of course.

_______________

Sorry, I do not understand your question. What kind of devices?



eucitizen said:


> Are they planning to issue devices for the toll?


----------



## keber

It should be clearly noted, though.


----------



## eucitizen

Skopje/Скопје;150686327 said:


> ^^
> 
> Yes, of course.
> 
> _______________
> 
> Sorry, I do not understand your question. What kind of devices?


For example like this:

https://www.multiservicetolls.com/products/telepass/


----------



## Uppsala

Skopje/Скопје;149533275 said:


> Photo report from the construction activities on the Miladinovci-Shtip highway section. All photos are from _Build.mk_ You will find more photos on the link...



A sign for exitnumbers, but no number on it! 




ChrisZwolle said:


> Jarenkrysset
> 
> E18 Østfold-1 by European Roads, on Flickr
> 
> No exit numbers
> 
> E18 Østfold-3 by European Roads, on Flickr


They have the same at one part of a short motorway in Norway too


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

eucitizen said:


> For example like this:
> 
> https://www.multiservicetolls.com/products/telepass/


If you were referring to electronic payment system, there was announcement that officially the system was implemented one or two weeks ago, but I've read some comments and reactions in the media from local drivers that it wasn't working well. 

------------

Okay, I just google it, and the official implementation of the electronic payment system (so called "smart card") started on 1 of July. Although, I'm not sure that works.

_Here is the article in Macedonian language_.

^^


----------



## nh1la

eucitizen said:


> Are they planning to issue devices for the toll?


There will be an electronic toll collection system, but there are confusing news in the media about it. Most of them mention a "sticker" or a "tag" that will be identified as you pass through an ETC lane. Exactly what kind of device will that be, I dont have a clue.

For now, the fastest way to pass the tolls are those newly issued "smart cards" that Skopje/Скопје mentioned.


----------



## Junkie

keber said:


> It should be clearly noted, though.


In the Balkans nothing is consistent. It generally lasts for some time and its gone.
Some stations are accepting debit cards, some not. And it is confusing because the preferred payment is in cash because of the scam scheme.
If you pay in euros they get more denars from you. There is no exchange office anywhere near the highway.

It is out of any European norms and standards.


----------



## nh1la

Junkie said:


> Some stations are accepting debit cards, some not.


Can you back this up, or did you just pull it out of your ass, as usual?


----------



## tfd543

Actually its true. For normal vehicles its like 1 euro or 40 denars despite that 1 euro equals 61 denars. Of course you will be deceived even more if you have bigger vehicles or paying for more expensive toll. I think tetovo skopje is 1 euro twice. 

I dont have a source since i didnt take a pic of the Price tables but they are found online.

Debit card is Indeed possible somewhere but i would never do it. People will think you have a screw loose. In mk, debit card usage is extremely rare. I have heard people dont trust the banks so they have all their fortune at home but it May be different in skopje and major cities.


----------



## nh1la

I was not talking about the prices.

I'm extremely skeptical specifically about the part that I quoted, especially when one takes into account all the nonsense that this guy has claimed in the past.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

tfd543 said:


> *In mk, debit card usage is extremely rare. I have heard people dont trust the banks so they have all their fortune at home but it May be different in skopje and major cities.*


Dude, this is total bullshit (no offence). It's 21st century, for f..k sake. I work in a bookstore, and half of the payment is by debit or credit cards. Foreigners always pay with their debit or credit cards and never had problems. 

I apologize for my reaction, but your comment really pissed me of.


----------



## tfd543

Skopje/Скопје;150778335 said:


> Dude, this is total bullshit (no offence). It's 21st century, for f..k sake. I work in a bookstore, and half of the payment is by debit or credit cards. Foreigners always pay with their debit or credit cards and never had problems.
> 
> I apologize for my reaction, but your comment really pissed me of.


I totally get you. I mean you can use credit cart payment, there is no problem with that if you really insist but it is just not normal to do so and there is no problem with that, believe me.

When I think about it now, maybe I was wrong with some of my comments but then again when I pay my electricity bills, get a hair cut, pay in the grocery store, repair my car and renew my passport it has been 80 % of the times by cash just like the others in the queue where I was standing. Im residing in the Polog area.


----------



## stickedy

I was paying some years ago (2015 afair) all the way from Serbian border to Greek border at the toll stations with my credit card.


----------



## Junkie

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> PS: ŽUTA is a macedonian rakija, mostly of grape (my favorite)


No.
Its called Žolta (жолта), please make difference with BCSM or famously known as "Serbo-Croatian"


----------



## svt11

I have been in Strumica last week! And we have travelled from Blagoevgrad through Berovo to Strumica. Can u tell me when youre going to make xpressways - Stip-Radovish, Stip-Kocani?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^



> *The Austrian company "Straubag" will built the expressway Stip-Radovish*
> 
> Although it was announced for the first half of December, the construction of the express road Stip - Radovish has not been started to the present day. The Austrian firm "Straubag" has been selected as the most favorable contractor for the construction of an international tender organized by the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD). The company from Austria delivered the lowest bid in the amount of 1.734.059.884 denars for the construction of the 23.5 km long road. Four other companies and consortia participated in the international tender, including the Bulgarian consortium comprised of the companies Agromah Ltd. and Roads Plovdiv, the Macedonian consortium of the companies Granit and Beton, the Greek company Ternna and the Chinese Sinohydro.
> 
> *The construction of the future express road Stip-Radovish should be completed within 36 months.* This is a completely new route from the village of Sofilari to the Bucim interchange, for which funds have been provided through the raised loan from the EBRD. The future contractor of the construction works will be obliged to maintain the road route from the intersection for a period of five years.
> 
> The project documentation for this express road was prepared by the Kumanovo company "Prostor". *The future roadway will consist of two lanes of 3.5 meter width and two lanes for stopping of 2 meters width.*


_build.mk_



> Dozens of national, regional and local roads this year will be reconstructed. Among the most significant are the section Jankovec-Resen-Makazi from the A3 road, the road Berovo-Strumica, the state road A4 from Strumica to the border with Bulgaria, but also the following sections: Kumanovo - Sveti Nikole, Kavadarci - Rosoman, Bitola - Demir Hisar, Kocani - Delcevo, Berovo - Vinica, Delcevo - Pehcevo. This program includes the construction of the new expressway from Rankovce to Kriva Palanka and from Stip to Radovis. In the coming months the construction of the already started express roads *Stip - Kocani *and Gradsko - Prilep will continue.


_build.mk (in Macedonian language)_


----------



## nh1la

Stip-Kocani deadline is the end of 2019, according to the recent news i saw.

Stip-Radovis should be open at the end of 2020 or the beggining of 2021, a deadline mentioned in a recent statement of the Minister of transport.


----------



## Junkie

svt11 said:


> I have been in Strumica last week! And we have travelled from Blagoevgrad through Berovo to Strumica. Can u tell me when youre going to make xpressways - Stip-Radovish, Stip-Kocani?


The sad news is that from Berovo there is no border crossing to Bulgaria being only a few km apart.
But.... From the BG side there is no road to the border line and as I know there is existing plan for the road to reach the line.


----------



## svt11

Interesting, you start reconstruction of all the roads. Not that we dont have such passes like Berovo Strumica in Bulgaria. Very good news. For Berovo Klepalo see this news
http://news.bnt.bg/bg/a/zapochna-re...myani-do-bdeshchiya-gkpp-klepalo-s-makedoniya

It says till the end of 2019 will be completed.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Another great news - the Ministry for Finance just announced that 10 million € has been provided through the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development for rehabilitation and extension of the Kriva Palanka-Deve Bair road (border cross with Bulgaria).



> An additional 2.6m euros will be provided as a grant through the EU's "Investment Framework for the Western Balkans" instrument, which will close the financial construction for rehabilitation and expansion of 13km from Corridor VIII.


_source (in Macedonian language)_


----------



## Junkie

What is the "great news" about? That we are waiting for proper road connection with Bulgaria for 30 years? 

It should've been done long time ago. Now if the construction start until the end of this year it will finish in 2021 together with Rankovce-Kriva Palanka.


----------



## gogo3o

What exactly is included in the _expansion_ of the road?


----------



## nh1la

^^

It probably means adding a 3rd lane, but it's just a guess. At the moment only the section Uzem - BG has a 3rd lane (which is about 1/3 of the total length of the whole section).


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

You are right, so far highway option is out of the question (probably low traffic, but also hard terrain for construction and huge costs). So, taking in consideration the current traffic, 3rd lane is not that bad solution for the Kriva Palanka-Deve Bair road.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

From Dojran (MK) to Nish (SRB)...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Shtip-Radovish express road - some technical specifics:










Geometric cross-sectional road profile:



















The interchanges on this road:





































_*porta3.mk*_


----------



## gogo3o

Single carriageway (1+1)+e, but at least the crossings are at 2 levels. What will be the speed limit?

As for the Kriva Palanka-Deve Bair road, indeed the traffic is low, judging from the AADT figures on I-6 road across the Bulgarian border.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The speed limit will be 110 km/h. The article from where I took these photos says the following: (I used google translate)



> During the design of the horizontal and vertical solution of the expressway, an account was created for it to grow into a highway with an upgrade on one side, which is feasible along the whole length of the route due to the relatively mild field conditions.


----------



## nh1la

gogo3o said:


> but at least the crossings are at 2 levels.


All of these "expreseways" that are u/c or planned with this half-motorway profile will have grade separated crossings:

Stip - Radovis
Stip - Kocani
Gradsko - Prilep
Rankovce - Kriva Palanka

The exception is the already built Veles - Kadrifakovo, which lacks grade separation and which also passes right through 2 villages that are on the way, but is still officially classified in the same group of roads as these others :crazy:


----------



## nh1la

gogo3o said:


> As for the Kriva Palanka-Deve Bair road, indeed the traffic is low, judging from the AADT figures on I-6 road across the Bulgarian border.


If there was a decent road connection between Macedonia and Bulgaria, surely the AADT numbers would be better. Some sections of the road on the Macedonian side are so inadequate, that they are a demotivating factor for people to use them. What is the road condition in BG, from Dupnitsa to Gyeshevo? Or is the Sofia-Pernik-Kyustendil road the main corridor towards MK?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

nh1la said:


> Or is the Sofia-Pernik-Kyustendil road the main corridor towards MK?


In the past few years when I was traveling to Sofia, that was the main route. And it was in mostly good condition, from the MK-BG border to Kyustendil. I cannot remember what was the situation of the road between Kyustendil and Pernik, but I think that Pernik-Sofia is a highway (correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## satanism

Via Dupnitsa is the smarter choice now.


----------



## unama6

Hello ,
As we are going to travel to Greece at the end of August via Macedonia, i want to ask if the repairs on the highway after Negotino with took us last year out from the highway to a national road, and then back on the highway are over. It was a section with was in poor condition the past years and had a speed limit. I remember last year they were working on one side.
Thanks


----------



## Junkie

The E-75/A1 is a full highway finally after years of upgrading/reconstruction, the last and final section that was u/c for long time was opened in june.


----------



## nh1la

unama6 said:


> Hello ,
> As we are going to travel to Greece at the end of August via Macedonia, i want to ask if the repairs on the highway after Negotino with took us last year out from the highway to a national road, and then back on the highway are over. It was a section with was in poor condition the past years and had a speed limit. I remember last year they were working on one side.
> Thanks


I made a trip a month ago. Southbound, there was a detour of only few hundred meters on the other side of the motorway. Northbound, there was a detour of 3-4 kilometers on the R-1102.

The situation might be different by now.


----------



## svt11

I think that like serbia-macedonian border there are jams now, better use Doiran or Kulata checkpoint. Sofia-Pernik-Radomir-Kyustendil I;ve travelled with bus last year and the road is not recommended as it goes through mountain.


----------



## Junkie

^^
If BG & RO into Schengen soon, no one will use Serbia-Macedonia on the way to Greece. Specially there will be lost of cash from the transit trucks going from Turkey and Greece. Sooner or later this is happening and only domestic people will profit, as the transit jams will get low.


----------



## tfd543

Now I dont recall, but does MK have a website telling the current border crossing waiting times ? Likewise for Greece if it exists. Thanks..


----------



## atpanos

I drove today from Germany to Greece through the FYROM and there was only highway. Basic constructions here and there with crossing lines but these kinds of constructions you have everywhere.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

tfd543 said:


> Now I dont recall, but does MK have a website telling the current border crossing waiting times ? Likewise for Greece if it exists. Thanks..


_*http://www.roads.org.mk/315/video-kameri*_

^^


----------



## Junkie

Well this communist government is little slow as in the old communist & now defunct country. They should have done the reconstruction till August on most of the sections.


----------



## atpanos

Skopje/Скопје;151253435 said:


> _*http://www.roads.org.mk/315/video-kameri*_
> 
> ^^


Only one way for borders, too bad


----------



## tfd543

atpanos said:


> Only one way for borders, too bad


Thanks anyway. its camera views for some of the borders but I was more looking for border waiting times. Doesn't seem to exist unfortunately.


----------



## nh1la

atpanos said:


> Only one way for borders, too bad


What is the situation in Yunanistan? Do you have cameras on both sides?


----------



## SRC_100

Junkie said:


> Well this communist government is little slow as in the old communist & now defunct country. They should have done the reconstruction till August on most of the sections.


You should start to heal yourself...


----------



## unama6

Thanks for the updates.Macedonia has done a great job in infrastructure development in the last years.Keep up the good job.


----------



## Junkie

^^
What to congratulate for? Communists are not builders they are bunch of lazy communists only. They might change names of highways or streets, but they cannot build.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^


----------



## atpanos

nh1la said:


> What is the situation in Yunanistan? Do you have cameras on both sides?


I don't understand what you are trying to ask me. In Serbia for example there are cameras on both sides, but also no readable waiting time.


----------



## tfd543

atpanos said:


> I don't understand what you are trying to ask me. In Serbia for example there are cameras on both sides, but also no readable waiting time.


Nope. Its in AMSS's page. Waiting times are updated something like one time per hour.


----------



## ster

tfd543 said:


> Nope. Its in AMSS's page. Waiting times are updated something like one time per hour.



I tried searching the website but nothing came up. I can only find the cameras but not the waiting times. Any chance you can help with the link?


----------



## tfd543

ster said:


> I tried searching the website but nothing came up. I can only find the cameras but not the waiting times. Any chance you can help with the link?


Sure buddy. its: http://www.amss.org.rs/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=511&Itemid=210

I have found it quite useful over the past years. Sometimes it gets updated as late as 4 hours interval but usually with a frequency of 1-2 hours.


----------



## ster

Ok got it, thank you very much for it. Hope it proves helpfull by September:wallbash:


----------



## Junkie

Constantin Morar from RO has traveled this route months ago. Just before the new section opened at Demir-Kapija, a new gas station is being born. 

But it is not basic one, for this project they turned the hill down :nuts:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some videos from different sections of the Miladinovci-Stip highway, just to see how construction works are progressing...

This is at the Miladinovci intersection:






Other locations/sections:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

And the new pay toll at Romanovce (Kumanovo-Skopje highway)


----------



## Junkie

Miladinovci-Stip to be opened in October possibly in the first week.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Just your guess or do you have any (reliable) source?

You wrote last March that it will probably be opened next year:



Junkie said:


> it will be probably opened in the first half of 2019. But was scheduled to be completed by this spring.


----------



## Junkie

^^
The communist government released the info of the minister for the transport.

Its from 20.08.2018. Please use translation.

*Sugareski: Miladinovci highway-Stip ready by the end of September or the start of October*

https://www.novamakedonija.com.mk/makedonija/сугарески-автопатот-миладиновци-шти/


----------



## Junkie

As of October we should have the following situation.

BLUE: Highway
GREEN: U/C
RED: Projected


----------



## MichiH

^^ Do you have more info about the future A4 to Kosovo? Is it already u/c? 2x2 motorway? What's the exact section length. When is the estimated completion date?


----------



## ntom

MichiH said:


> ^^ Do you have more info about the future A4 to Kosovo? Is it already u/c? 2x2 motorway? What's the exact section length. When is the estimated completion date?



There's nothing like that. The government decided to make a new project that is supposed to be delivered by November with the tender to be opened right after. It cited transport security reasons.


Length should be about 13 kilometres.


----------



## Junkie

Yes of course the security to Kosovo is not good. It has to be really improved the border specially. 

I already said on this thread, I am against that project, until Kosovo improves, it is far from a real country and border security. Priority for MKD is connection from the capital to Stip and the whole eastern countryside, for developement ant further Ohrid and the lake as the prime tourist place in the country. But not Kosovo.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Please stop talking about politics and stop posting Fake News!


----------



## ntom

Transport safety, not security. A lapse by my side.

And, of course, we know about your albanophobia.


----------



## Junkie

This thread is NOT about Kosovo*. I don't think anyone is interested in Kosovo talk here, really 

What is important for MKD is the very soon opening of Miladinovci-Stip and until 2028, possibly full highway connection to Ohrid. The eastern part of the country and the biggest city there, Stip, sees very big growth of development and with the highway it will boost even more, taking in mind that the transport journey to the capital will be rapidly cut especially for goods. Same goes for the neigbouring cities to Stip such as Kocani, Radovis, Sv.Nikole and further Strumica.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Haven't know that Macedonia ends directly north of A2.

Ignorant idiots should be banned from this forum.


----------



## Ermir

Junkie said:


> I don't think


That's it. 

If you did, you wouldn't have gone into a anti-Albanian verbal diarrhea spree, your threads gettings closed, you being reprimanded and being banned from several sections of this forum.


----------



## mezzi7

what is the planned track of Gradsko - Prilep expressway? how the construction is going, which year will it be completed? Will they open it as a whole or section after section?


----------



## Junkie

Gradsko-Prilep in the beginning of 2021, the second phase started just three months ago....
Rankovce-Kriva Palanka and the reconstruction after Kriva Palanka should be done by then also....
Stip-Radovis should near completition in 2020.

These are the three expressways U/C and the first two very congested and important connections.










PM and the minister for transport on the starting of Rankovce-Kriva Palanka just months ago.










Stip-Radovis

This section will have direct connection to the highway Stip-Miladinovci bypassing Stip


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The Macedonian prime-minister and the Serbian president announced the One Stop Shop project for joint border management between Macedonia and Serbia. 

Премиерот Заев и претседателот Вучиќ го најавија проектот заедничко гранично управување One Stop Shop помеѓу Македонија и Србија by Влада на Република Македонија, on Flickr

Премиерот Заев и претседателот Вучиќ го најавија проектот заедничко гранично управување One Stop Shop помеѓу Македонија и Србија by Влада на Република Македонија, on Flickr

Премиерот Заев и претседателот Вучиќ го најавија проектот заедничко гранично управување One Stop Shop помеѓу Македонија и Србија by Влада на Република Македонија, on Flickr


----------



## Junkie

^^
Never trust Balkan leaders 

But if implemented it is amazing thing to happen.


----------



## nh1la

mezzi7 said:


> what is the planned track of Gradsko - Prilep expressway? how the construction is going, which year will it be completed? Will they open it as a whole or section after section?


You can see the new route in detail here:
http://gis.katastar.gov.mk/arec

These are the completely new sections, shown on that map:

Gradsko - Drenovo
15,5 km
Contractor: Tirrena Scavi (Italy)
Construction started: 2018
Deadline: 2020

Drenovo - Farish
10 km
Contractor: Construcciones Rubau (Spain)
Construction started: 2016
Deadline: originally 2018, that is impossible now, we will be lucky if they finish it next year


The rest of the road towards Prilep will be the current road (no new alignment on any section west of Farish), but it will get a third lane on the sections where this is missing at the moment. No tender announced yet AFAIK.


----------



## belerophon

As far as i know Macedonia cannot rely on friends all around. Everyone know the tragedy about its name. While i still think any country should decide alone how to call itself, the idea to settle this problem is good for macedonia in many senses. Not to forget that, bulgaria did not completely forget the idea of Westbulgaria, or Serbia the idea of Southserbia... On the other side there is poor Albania and the influence to the ethnic albanians in macedonia. In this situation a diversification of contacts to all is essential i think. kosovo gets a lot of support for its motorways and the since macedonia reaches further the A2-Ring road, it is not far to Kosovo. Why not to improve economics? For me it is not the interest of macedonia to decide whom to ally with, but to work together will all neighbours as best as possible.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I've just read in the media about One Stop Shop project for joint border management between Macedonia and Albania too, at the border cross Qafë Thanë. 

*source (in Macedonian language)*

^^


----------



## Junkie

belerophon said:


> As far as i know Macedonia cannot rely on friends all around. Everyone know the tragedy about its name. While i still think any country should decide alone how to call itself, the idea to settle this problem is good for macedonia in many senses. Not to forget that, bulgaria did not completely forget the idea of Westbulgaria, or Serbia the idea of Southserbia... On the other side there is poor Albania and the influence to the ethnic albanians in macedonia. In this situation a diversification of contacts to all is essential i think. kosovo gets a lot of support for its motorways and the since macedonia reaches further the A2-Ring road, it is not far to Kosovo. Why not to improve economics? For me it is not the interest of macedonia to decide whom to ally with, but to work together will all neighbours as best as possible.


Dont talk things you dont understand.

If you ask me the Balkans is fvucked up. There is no ideal cure. Only partial injection therapy. But progression is visible.
In Macedonia the situation might deteoriate in a matter of months, and the communists might come to a dead end.

*30. September is the referendum name for North Macedonia.* It will be a new circus upcoming.


----------



## belerophon

Junkie said:


> Dont talk things you dont understand.
> 
> If you ask me the Balkans is fvucked up. There is no ideal cure. Only partial injection therapy. But progression is visible.
> In Macedonia the situation might deteoriate in a matter of months, and the communists might come to a dead end.
> 
> *30. September is the referendum name for North Macedonia.* Most people reject this proposal. This will determine what will happen in the years to come.


You don't argue, you just offend. Some peaople might or might not know, that i started my studies in Political Science, before i changed the subject to the far away subject of mechanical engineering. In mechanical engineering things function, or they do not. In politics its far from beeing such clear. 

So i am far from feeling more clever or knowing, than someone living there. But one of my first subjects in my studies was yugoslavia, and i was there myself. thats more than most people might say about themselves. I accept arguments, if there would be any.

Thank you for the hint to the referendum. To connect politics and engineering: of course you need a majority. but majorities don't change ecnonomic facts.


----------



## Junkie

^^ 
Thats good and interesting to know, please share you knowledge.
I would say situation in Macedonia very complex. If you ask me it is equally the same as the situation in Kosovo and in Bosnia. 
The future constitutional and eventual changes might bring violence and new elections. Same as in BiH and Kosovo the multiethnicity is further complicating. If we jugde by the history after the Yugoslav Wars from 1995 until today, I am not an optimist, but I said there is a significant progress made. Specially in the infrastructure we saw enormous improvements, because Macedonia also had a war conflict in 2001, and was influenced by the 1999 Kosovo rampage, in which much of the infrastructure was damaged by the passing NATO troops.


----------



## ntom

The saga will continue into the next elections . For the outsiders, this is BDI/DUI (Albanian party, a governing partner since 2002) work. They keep dragging the project from one election cycle to the next. Fu*king populists. They should've gone with VMRO.

Not counting all previous governments (from 2002, when the project first started being mentioned), the current government first said works will start in January 2018. Then they said no, we have to revise the project, we will deliver the revised one on November 2018. Ok, we can't do November, how about April 2019? In the meantime, we'll reorganize the border checkpoint and start building the connecting road of 1.6 km. And we promise we'll apply for a loan with EU banks. We'll hear back in Spring. So long, suckers :lol:.

Just a reminder, the budget for the road was even allocated in the previous government.



> *Skopje - Bllace motorway still without a project, is foreseen to cost 100 million euros*
> 
> The Skopje - Bllace expected to be connected with the highway Pristina - Hani i Elezit and jointly with the Nation's Road, is foreseen to have 4 tunnels, 9 bridges, 12.4 kilometers long and will cost over 100m euros, Portalb.mk informs. The highway project is expected to be ready in April 2019.
> 
> "According to the basic project we are preparing with funds from the European Fund for Western Balkans provided by the Secretariat for European Affairs, 4 tunnels and 9 bridges on this 12.4 km road are foreseen," said Deputy Prime Minister for European Affairs Bujar Osmani.
> 
> The Skopje-Bllaca highway will be funded by the Enterprise for State Roads, the European Development Bank, as well as with the European Funds for Western Balkans provided by the Secretariat for European Affairs.
> 
> "The 1.9 kilometer section of the border point will be built by the Enterprise State Roads Budget and obliged the enterprise that next week the Steering Council will change the Public Procurement Plan and by November will open the construction tender and supervision of the part from the border point here, and the rest will be built by means of the European Development Bank, which will provide a grant in the amount of 20% of the total value of this highway, "said Osmani.
> 
> Transport and Communications Minister Goran Sugareski said that in April 2019 is expected to complete project documentation, as there are changes from the 2002 project.
> 
> "It is given a recommendation that additional work should be done in relation to local and international standards. Specifically, the project is updated from 2002 on the whole track, including the necessary displacements to be made on this route. Full design of a tunnel while definitely having a road safety review and preparation of a new expropriation process, "Minister Sugareski said on July 23.
> 
> Otherwise, Deputy Prime Minister for European Affairs, Bujar Osmani, through a video that he published on May 13, 2018, welcoming Kosovo's efforts for the end of the highway, said that preparations for the design and realization of the Skopje-Bllace highway.
> 
> Otherwise, Skopje-Bllacë highway is planned to be linked to the Pristina-Hani i Elezit highway, which was announced to end on December 31, 2018. Both will jointly link to the highway linking Kosovo to Albania, the Nation's Road.







Portalb.mk (translated from Albanian)


----------



## tfd543

^^Just Balkan art. whats wrong with that :lol:


----------



## Junkie

This thread is NOT about Muslims, Kosovo, Albania or whatever related to these territories. 

For me Kosovo is disputed territory and we should be very caution about anything related to Kosovo. We had two terrorist attack from this territory in 2012 and 2015.

It is very important for us to connect inside country. The priority is Miladinovci-Stip and connection to Ohrid, further the three expressways Gradsko-Prilep, Rankovce-Kriva Palanka and Stip-Radovis.


----------



## Bisofsa

Junkie said:


> This thread is NOT about Muslims, Kosovo, Albania or whatever related to these territories.
> 
> For me Kosovo is disputed territory and we should be very caution about anything related to Kosovo. We had two terrorist attack from this territory in 2012 and 2015.
> 
> It is very important for us to connect inside country. The priority is Miladinovci-Stip and connection to Ohrid, further the three expressways Gradsko-Prilep, Rankovce-Kriva Palanka and Stip-Radovis.


What? Your contrys existent, economy, sociality is depended from these countries and also from albanians in FYROM (you won't get sympaties from others because you mention "muslims":nuts. I know you dont want to face this reality, but thats how it is.


----------



## stickedy

Especially since Macedonia was recognizing Kosovo together with Montenegro already in 2008, roughly 6 months after its declaration of independence.


----------



## ntom

Junkie said:


> This thread is NOT about Muslims, Kosovo, Albania or whatever related to these territories.
> 
> For me Kosovo is disputed territory and we should be very caution about anything related to Kosovo. We had two terrorist attack from this territory in 2012 and 2015.
> 
> It is very important for us to connect inside country. The priority is Miladinovci-Stip and connection to Ohrid, further the three expressways Gradsko-Prilep, Rankovce-Kriva Palanka and Stip-Radovis.



For you it would be ideal if Albanians and Muslims did not exist. We know that. But you can repeat it.



For others: don't mind him and don't engage him. Should be a species in decline. He's a butthurt DPMNE nationalist. He's been tamed very well lately though, seing his fellow nationalists getting banned left and right.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Two photos from this morning of the construction works on the express way Gradsko-Prilep. From what I've seen, there are works going on, lot of trucks, heavy machinery and workers around... _photos by me_


----------



## Junkie

In the past there was a project from Veles to Prilep to be upgraded into express way. But this plan failed. It is a short way to the capital.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few photos from the Facebook profile of the Macedonian Minister for Transport and Communications, from the Miladinovci-Sveti Nikole highway. According to the Minister, the highway should be open for use in the middle of October or - in worst case scenario - at the end of October 2018. Apparently there are small technical things to be done/finished. The highway was supposed to be open for use at the end of September 2018. 





































More photos on the link https://www.facebook.com/mtc.gov.mk/posts/2436161736424581?__xts__%5B0%5D=68.ARAACYBBaRNsRIRGbx6I8P5e45O5-y8ytjvPN10aca8vdACLUFR6HgFrpvH-phlhEjHnDlyLVu7n0pvD2nsIZfchv8b_WTJeJZ-jnGpcLb1sn-nGsAXvtDmPh7jtSI9z_b0jtMUsQm-V55vUjBwqFdnE-380njl-uX75ExioRD61hokrNUQV4Q&__tn__=-R

^^


----------



## Junkie

It is the most essential project for development of a whole region. The most important infrastructural project happening at the moment.

Finishing this section, the eastern region will see industrial BOOST as the time is cut not just to Skopje but to the main corridor and the airport.


----------



## Llapi 1

Junkie said:


> This thread is NOT about Muslims, Kosovo, Albania or whatever related to these territories.
> 
> For me Kosovo is disputed territory and we should be very caution about anything related to Kosovo. We had two terrorist attack from this territory in 2012 and 2015.
> 
> bla, bla, bla


*WTF*, are you f*cking crazy or whats the poroblem?! :bash:

What's all that..."muslims, slavic orthodox, slavic brotherhood against west..." ?????

_Buffo_


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Reconstruction of a part of the Skopje's ring road, in length of 8.5 km...

_source_


----------



## ntom

MichiH said:


> Sorry, I'm confused now. How should tolls be paid, by credit card or by specific "smart cards" for toll payment only? The latter would really be a stupid way... I thought about traveling through your country in late May...



If you decide on a little detour to Kosovo, hit me up, coffee's on me.


----------



## Junkie

MichiH said:


> I thought about traveling through your country in late May...


It is time for you to visit Balkans. If you come from the North as if from Zagreb to Belgrade and so on until Skopje its the best route as you know, soon to be 100% highway until Grdelica is finished in southern Serbia.

What is your particular plan and where will you go? Are you going to continue down to Greece?


----------



## MichiH

^^^^ I plan a day trip from Thessaloniki to the north. Just that I can add another country code to my signature :lol:

Kosovo in 2020 at the earliest. In combination with Serbia and Montenegro.


----------



## MichiH

Junkie said:


> It is time for you to visit Balkans. If you come from the North as if from Zagreb to Belgrade and so on until Skopje its the best route as you know, soon to be 100% highway until Grdelica is finished in southern Serbia.


That's my plan but since the motorway won't be completed by May, I'll do it in 2020 at the earliest.



Junkie said:


> What is your particular plan and where will you go? Are you going to continue down to Greece?


From Italy to Greece by ferry. Day trips to Albania, your country and Bulgaria - to check out border controls :lol:. No, but just to taste the water how traveling works there so that I know how to plan my "long" Balkans trip in 2020+. And to add all European countries to my signature as soon as possible 

I think I'll need to pay road tax in Bulgaria and in your country too? I'd prefer paying with credit card only because I'll be back to Greece each evening.


----------



## Junkie

If you come from Thessaloniki the first paytoll is near Veles which is not that close and you can pay by credit card or euro coins there. No banknotes and remember the tariff is always higher than for locals in a Balkan style 

You should have your green card ready it is mandatory for MK otherwise entry is refused.


----------



## MichiH

^^ I thought about something like this: https://www.google.com/maps/dir/The...715b8d574a9!2m2!1d22.9444191!2d40.6400629!3e0

But if A4 will open on schedule (latest news I've googled today is still "soon"), I might need to travel it too :lol:

My green card includes everything down there.

The biggest question is which country code I need to add


----------



## Junkie

On the return I advice you to turn right just before Radovis and connect to A1 at Negotino that way you will see Demir Kapija gorge and the new motorway down to Smokvica. You dont need to go to Strumica.

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/The...715b8d574a9!2m2!1d22.9444191!2d40.6400629!3e0


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

keber said:


> Some of us still can read Cyrillic and understand a bit of Macedonian language, so it would be interesting to see that list.


Here you go:










You're welcome


----------



## sponge_bob

How important is all this??


----------



## mezzi7

I am sure Smart Card won't be mandatory, because for a one time traveler and transit tourists it would be a very big overhead to stop, buy a card, top it up and then proceed. It's just insane. Just implement a system, where you can register online with license plate and add a credit card or something like that. Mandatory smart card system will cut the income a lot, I and a lot of tourist's would choose Bulgaria.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

sponge_bob said:


> How important is all this??


Pretty much, if you ask me. Many regional roads are being reconstructed, but also few express roads and highways are in phase of construction.


----------



## tfd543

Lets see How it will be with the smart cards. Anyway, there will be a test period of 20 days. Will try to find the source.


----------



## tfd543

Here it is: https://www.google.dk/amp/s/telegra...i-pagesa-elektronike-ne-autostrada-video/amp/

Its in albanian.

Cash is also acceptable during the test period. After the test period, the smart card will be mandatory and be given for free. It can be topped up at the pay tolls, border crossings, gasoline shops and ONLINE ( Yes baby !) 

Only 5 toll points are subject to electronic tolling in the test period. Doesnt specify which ones.

From June, all toll points through corridor 10 will be subject to the e-toll and No cash anymore. 
We gonna kill cash. One day everything will be electronic.

Last but not least, by the end of the year all toll points in the country are subject to e-toll

Have a nice Sunday lads.


----------



## Junkie

Yeah Maybe after 30-40 years


----------



## mezzi7

This E-toll sounds great, so if understand correctly, I only have to stop once in my life, when I pick up this Smart Card and I can top it up online next time.
I think it will make the route through Macedonia more appealing along with the One-stop shop joint border with Serbia (if it really will be done sometime), I guess that's the point.


----------



## sponge_bob

Are they going to implement an _average speed _regime?? If you transit MK from N to S they have 5 points where they can calculate average speeds from eToll data, you could be facing a stonking set of fines by the time you reach the last one and Plod pulls you in for a word.


----------



## stickedy

A credit card is also sufficient to enjoy the experience of paying with card...


----------



## Junkie

mezzi7 said:


> along with the One-stop shop joint border with Serbia (if it really will be done sometime), I guess that's the point.


The point is for the WB to integrate within the EU itself. This will automatically produce one point control and no customs. This integration is the only future mechanism for these countries.

This will eventually be a decade long project happening from tomorrow and it might function as early as 2030 once some of the countries eventually join the western political union.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The new (under construction) pay toll at Gradsko on A1 [E-75]

_source_


----------



## Junkie

We need to abolish border controls and pay tools not built new crossings.


----------



## theAlien

^^
Are you Junkie or Junkie*s*? .... *We *need .. :lol:


----------



## edis_mumin

I thought that they will implement closed system of toll, because most important highway is finished...


----------



## ВОДА

Any plans for (North) Macedonia to build the motorway stretch from Kriva palanka to Deve bair?
Bulgaria needs to focus on the rest of the transport corridor - from Deve bair to Pernik but unfortunately I don't think this would happen any time soon...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

See No. 49 on this graphic under *Projects that will start in 2019*

"Adding one lane on the state road in length of 13 km. Costs: 12 million Euros."

That means 2+1 profile.


----------



## Junkie

I demand changing of the thread name according to the new constitutional name which is functional as of 8th February 2019 (today) into:

*North Macedonia* and the abbreviation *NMK*


----------



## MichiH

^^ NMK or NM?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

If the threads are titled according the licence plates, then NMK is ok, but if they are titled according the country's abbreviation, then it's MK.

Also, according the _ISO 3166 code_, it's MK.

Just saying.

Peace.


----------



## tfd543

Well Yea thats fair. I think its the latter.


----------



## Junkie

I inform moderator to change the thread name to North Macedonia and the abbreviation to NMK as the use has started.


----------



## nh1la

^^

You really can't get anything right, can you?

The abbreviation is *MK*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

According to Wikipedia: _The renaming is expected to take effect from 15 February 2019, after the fulfillment of final political preconditions on 8 February._

Did the motorway to Stip open to traffic already? I thought it would open by late January.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ According some statements of the officials, the opening should happen somewhere in the mid-February.


----------



## tfd543

Thats old news Chris, 15th of Feb was just the aimed date for both parliaments to ratify the deal formally. This has already taken place so the only remaining work is to take effect at UN-level which should happen in the coming week. I am very keen to see the new signs on the border crossings. Please share if anyone sees fresh signposts out there.


----------



## Junkie

Greece has ratified the protocol on 8th February which meant official entering of force of the agreement. I really demand changing the thread name to ----> *North Macedonia* (without any further delay)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is it already used in any official way by the government? https://vlada.mk/ still uses Republic of Macedonia.


----------



## g.spinoza

Junkie said:


> t. I really demand changing the thread name to ----> *North Macedonia* (without any further delay)


Or? Greece is gonna ban you from SSC?
Chill out man.


----------



## tfd543

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is it already used in any official way by the government? https://vlada.mk/ still uses Republic of Macedonia.




Oh really? Well thats a bad source to rely on. They probably dont have time as more important things need to be changed at first. I would say signs at the airport and border crossings are far more important right now.

We have to be patient a bit more.


----------



## Junkie

g.spinoza said:


> Or? Greece is gonna ban you from SSC?
> Chill out man.


Thanks for your concern, but a country name doesnt necessarily change every day. It is a constitutional change (for domestic use also) so an updated will suit use fine.


----------



## g.spinoza

Junkie said:


> Thanks for your concern, but a country name doesnt necessarily change every day. It is a constitutional change (for domestic use also) so an updated will suit use fine.


I agree, but your "demand without any further delay" seemed a bit unnecessarily arrogant. Calm down and when the moderators don't have most important things to do, I'm sure they will change it.


----------



## Junkie

> The new official signboards carrying the new Republic of North #Macedonia name are printed and ready be put in front of Govt institutions, border crossings, etc. The first one will be installed from Tuesday on at the border crossing with #Greece..


----------



## Junkie

Republic of North Macedonia official sign placed today on the Bogoroditsa-Evzoni border crossing with GR.




























https://vlada.mk/node/16782


----------



## Verso

Macedonicus said:


> The country code remains MK and MKD, the only place where NMK will be used is the vehicle plates as a bona fide informal gesture on North Macedonia's side to please Greece. NMK is informal code only, MK and MKD are valid everywhere else (passports, id cards, organizations, forums..).


Only on plates, but not in ovals? Something like Georgia, which used to have GEO on its plates, even though its official code is GE (which is now on new plates)?


----------



## Verso

By the way, the ISO codes for Slovenia are SI and SVN, but we use SLO in this subforum, because it's the vehicle code. I think it should be NMK here too.


----------



## Junkie

^^
Then its me who is right from the beginning. 

I was pointing out that we are using ONLY vehicle codes on this subforum on SSC. 

So I say again, moderator please change the abbreviation to *NMK*, as MK is NOT correct.


----------



## tfd543

A bus has slid off the skopje - tetovo highway in a rollover accident. A very tragic day. 10 victims so far.


----------



## nh1la

Verso said:


> By the way, the ISO codes for Slovenia are SI and SVN, but we use SLO in this subforum, because it's the vehicle code. I think it should be NMK here too.


Thanks for the concern, but no.
You change it to SVN.


----------



## Junkie

^^
Update your signature, Its NMK and we know our constitutional changes very well. Your opinion is irrelevant by the facts.


----------



## nh1la

Junkie said:


> ^^
> Update your signature


What if I don't?
Will you honour me with one your of trademark schizophrenic threats?


----------



## g.spinoza

opcorn:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

tfd543 said:


> A bus has slid off the skopje - tetovo highway in a rollover accident. A very tragic day. 10 victims so far.


The final death toll in the accident is 13 people. Sad day for Macedonia.


----------



## Verso

nh1la said:


> Thanks for the concern, but no.
> You change it to SVN.


No, with SLO we look more important than Slovakia. 

Terrible news, btw!


----------



## JackFrost

You should change it to S:heart:N


----------



## Verso

Not to mention, of course, the countries with only 1 letter (ISO codes are only 2- and 3-letter), like A(ustria), B(elgium), C(uba) etc.


----------



## tfd543

14 victims as of today. Still some badly injured. It appears to be a very mysterious accident as the bus veered off to the opposite carriageway and fell down to the old road at a section where the highway is just straight..

Not to fan the Balkan shit around, but the albanians now say it was a deliberate attack since 90 % of the passengers were albanians and it rollover near the same place where some macedonians got killed in the 2001 insurgency. Wtf really.. insane rumours. And Yes the driver was macedonian...

Its really unusual. The driver was not under influence of drugs or alcohol and there was nothing wrong with the bus.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Those rumors are just idiotic. Apparently the steering wheel somehow blocked and the bus crashed into the ravine.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Although the highway Miladinovci-Shtip is not officially open for use, some drivers use it. This is the section Shtip-Sveti Nikole, with length of 26-27 km, and according one of the forum users on Build.mk, this section is complete and ready for use. These are some of his photos:


----------



## tasosGR

An accident on this road...

https://strumicadenes.mk/hronika/tr...7ea_BFAHjq0oIDq6L6C1TVIlPHkLb1Q0hX38xtGV_-rN8


----------



## Verso

This motorway leads to Strumica? So this is the North Macedonian Struma Motorway?


----------



## Macedonicus

Verso said:


> This motorway leads to Strumica? So this is the North Macedonian Struma Motorway?


The correct adjectives are 'of North Macedonia', 'of the Republic of North Macedonia' and 'Macedonian'. Educate yourself.

https://unterm.un.org/UNTERM/Display/Record/UNHQ/NA/1c98d616-3b6a-4d15-a7cb-f88c7f988b83


----------



## stickedy

Hmm...



> NOTE: The adjectival reference to the State, its official organs, and other public entities as well as private entities and actors that are related to the State, are established by law, and enjoy financial support from State for activities abroad shall be in line with its official name or its short name, that is "of the Republic of North Macedonia" or "of North Macedonia". Other adjectival references, including "North Macedonian" and "Macedonian" may not be used in all of the above cases.


https://unterm.un.org/UNTERM/Display/Record/UNHQ/NA/1c98d616-3b6a-4d15-a7cb-f88c7f988b83


----------



## Kpc21

Are we at an international diplomatic summit or just on a random Internet forum?


----------



## g.spinoza

This is the most uninteresting thing I can think of. How can anyone be so passionate about the presence of a word in a title is way beyond me.


----------



## Verso

Kpc21 said:


> Are we at an international diplomatic summit or just on a random Internet forum?


My thought exactly. "North Macedonian Struma Motorway" just sounds better than "Struma Motorway of North Macedonia". I get it that the ethnicity is still "Macedonian", but just a citizen of North Macedonia (e.g. an Albanian) is a "North Macedonian" for me, sorry. :dunno: "Macedonian" is still correct though since North Macedonia is still part of the larger region Macedonia.


----------



## stickedy

Verso, your term is correct!

What Macedonicus is referring to would be for example apply for the "Foreign Ministry": It's the "Foreign Ministry of North Macedonia", NOT the "North Macedonian Foreign Ministry".

This naming convention of course is not suitable for e.g. roads. Or drinks, food, trees, lakes, rivers, cars ... ...


----------



## satanism

Verso said:


> My thought exactly. "North Macedonian Struma Motorway" just sounds better than "Struma Motorway of North Macedonia". I get it that the ethnicity is still "Macedonian", but just a citizen of North Macedonia (e.g. an Albanian) is a "North Macedonian" for me, sorry. :dunno: "Macedonian" is still correct though since North Macedonia is still part of the larger region Macedonia.


In fact Struma river and Struma motorway have nothing to do with North Macedonia, FYROM, Macedonia or whatever you wanna call it.... lol....


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Verso said:


> This motorway leads to Strumica? So this is the North Macedonian Struma Motorway?


Eventually, the intention is to connect with Bulgaria, at some point, trough the border cross at Novo Selo (at Macedonian side), via Strumica.

*-the map is old- *


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Just to clarify, we are already connected, I meant to connect with highway and expressways from Stip and Strumica to Bulgaria.


----------



## Uppsala

I still dont understand what they are going to have at new licence plats in North Macedonia. Are they going to keep the MK on the plates. Or are they going to change to NMK? Or are they going to find something new?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

The licence plates will have the NMK abbreviation. It was already mentioned somewhere on the previous pages.


----------



## Uppsala

Skopje/Скопје;156714830 said:


> ^^
> 
> The licence plates will have the NMK abbreviation. It was already mentioned somewhere on the previous pages.



Thank You!


----------



## Junkie

I advice all participants on this thread not to take account to those members that are not using the new constitutional name, specially domestic members. 

This kind of behavior is known as a false nationalism and they obviously cannot understand the constitutional name as the ultimate state name of the country.


----------



## Verso

Skopje/Скопје;156714830 said:


> The licence plates will have the NMK abbreviation.


Are they already producing them? Any pictures perhaps?


----------



## Junkie

As from yesterday there are new tables with the new name on the borders with Greece, Albania, Bulgaria and Kosovo, and on the border with Serbia and the rest crossings the tables should be finished this week.


----------



## bogdymol

Enough is enough. 

This thread is for road-related discussions, but the last couple of pages are mostly filled with off-topic discussions.

Everything non-road-related from now on will be deleted, plus the user posting that will get an infraction. This includes any posts regarding the country's name!

So back to roads now...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Verso said:


> Are they already producing them? Any pictures perhaps?


Not for now... but probably in the next few weeks there will be.


----------



## g.spinoza

edit


----------



## Uppsala

Skopje/Скопје;156700186 said:


> Eventually, the intention is to connect with Bulgaria, at some point, trough the border cross at Novo Selo (at Macedonian side), via Strumica.
> 
> *-the map is old- *




When are they going to start building the new motorway from Skopje to Kosovo-border?


----------



## tfd543

Something should be initiated this year. Dont have the source right now but there will be 2 stages where the first of 2 km should be done this year. Its located at the border crossing.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Uppsala said:


> When are they going to start building the new motorway from Skopje to Kosovo-border?


Repost from January this year...



ntom said:


> Couple of questions. Hope someone has the time to answer.
> 
> Regarding the new A4 section Skopje - Bllace:
> 
> I read there will be a new boulevard built to have a proper northern entrance to the city. The said boulevard would start at Momin Potok.
> 
> Q1: Will the 8th September boulevard be extended all the way to Stenkovec IC, on a new alignment, about 5 km long?
> Q2: Will the Stenkovec IC, where it is said the new section of A4 will connect, be overhauled?
> 
> 
> Also, what's up with the 6-lane wide roads at Butel? Are they being built by the city and will it continue all the way to the IC on the Ring Road to the north? It seems wasteful money really, even if that area east of Butel is planned to be developed.


The highway Skopje-Blace will be built in two phases - the first phase will be the section from the border pass to the village of Blace in length of 2 km ohno, the second phase will be the section from the village of Blace to the Stenkovec in length of 10.5 km. The construction works should end till the year 2023, while the first phase is expected to be built in 18 months. 

...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

:siren: *Google Translate* :siren:

*By 2021, we will be driving on a reconstructed and upgraded road Kriva Palanka - Deve Bair (MKD-Bulgarian border)*

_build.mk_



> The road from Kriva Palanka to Deve Bair on Corridor 8 will be reconstructed and upgraded with a third lane no later than April 2021. The tender procedure for selecting the most favorable contractor to be implemented by the project should begin on March 11, while the procedure for selecting the most favorable contractor will be completed by the end of April this year. The existing 13 kilometer long road line will be fully reconstructed, which includes the change of the existing asphalt, bridges will be reconstructed, and an additional lane will be provided.
> 
> According to information published by the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD), the project implementation deadline will be two years. The entire 12 million euros project will be funded primarily with the EBRD funds provided, with which the Macedonian government in September 2018 signed a loan agreement worth 10 million euros. The reconstruction and the expansion of the road Kriva Palanka - Deve Bair will be carried out in parallel with the construction of the Rankovce - Kriva Palanka Expressway that started at the end of June last year.


----------



## Uppsala

Skopje/Скопје;156981302 said:


> :siren: *Google Translate* :siren:
> 
> *By 2021, we will be driving on a reconstructed and upgraded road Kriva Palanka - Deve Bair (MKD-Bulgarian border)*
> 
> _build.mk_



Is it going to be a 2+1-road?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Yes, one extra lane will be added. That is due the terrain configuration (mountainous).


----------



## Junkie

Car from the diplomacy of the ministry of foreign affairs of North Macedonia with sign NMK


----------



## Macedonicus

^
It's a normal plate, diplomatic ones are black and that is most likely a sticker.


----------



## Junkie

This car was spotted in Athens. So its from the diplomatic ministry of exterior. And no it is not a sticker they are starting to issue new codes.


----------



## Palance

Macedonicus said:


> ^
> It's a normal plate, diplomatic ones are black and that is most likely a sticker.


It is. If you look closely you can see that the letters NMK are too far to the left, and that the background is darker blue than the part (sticker) where NMK is on.

According to this article (in Macedonian) the code will be NMK, but they will start issueing those plates after 4 (now 3,5) months.

Another example of an NMK-sticker on a regular plate: https://balkan.mk/2019/02/28/foto-za-prvpat-vo-javnosta-proteche-izgledot-na-novite-tablichki-nmk/


----------



## General Maximus

^^ Correct.



> Ministry of Internal Affairs to start issuing new license plates, within 4 months. In the meantime, as a transitional solution, the Ministry of Interior will provide stickers bearing the mark "NMK" for the registration plates of the vehicles, the Government announced.


----------



## BL2

why *N*M*K*? Why not SMK? And isn`t *N*orth *M*a*C*edonia? I don't understand logic behind it. 
Can you imagine Germany has G and not D?


----------



## theAlien

^^
Can you imagine Österreich has A and not Ö :lol:


----------



## Kpc21

There are some other weird country codes. Like San Marino has RSM. Probably for Republic of San Marino. But most other countries don't include those words like "republic" or "kingdom" in the codes... An identical exception is RKS used by Kosovo.

East Germany used DDR for Deutsche Demokratische Republik – but they couldn't really do anything else as D was already used by West Germany. And I don't know if anyone in Germany was actually calling East Germany "Ostdeutchland". I think people were just calling it DDR. At least it was so in Poland, people used to normally use the Polish acronyms: NRD for East Germany and RFN or NRF for West Germany, rarely was said "Niemcy Zachodnie" i "Niemcy Wschodnie". Or sometimes people said just "Reich" (using the German word while speaking Polish).

CH for Switzerland is also interesting.

Austria has A although it's Österreich in German. But its name in really many languages starts with A...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Kpc21 said:


> CH for Switzerland is also interesting.


In case someone didn't know - Confœderatio Helvetica.

_more here_

^^


----------



## Junkie

Kpc21 said:


> There are some other weird country codes. Like San Marino has RSM. Probably for Republic of San Marino. But most other countries don't include those words like "republic" or "kingdom" in the codes... An identical exception is RKS used by Kosovo.
> 
> East Germany used DDR for Deutsche Demokratische Republik – but they couldn't really do anything else as D was already used by West Germany. And I don't know if anyone in Germany was actually calling East Germany "Ostdeutchland". I think people were just calling it DDR. At least it was so in Poland, people used to normally use the Polish acronyms: NRD for East Germany and RFN or NRF for West Germany, rarely was said "Niemcy Zachodnie" i "Niemcy Wschodnie". Or sometimes people said just "Reich" (using the German word while speaking Polish).
> 
> CH for Switzerland is also interesting.
> 
> Austria has A although it's Österreich in German. But its name in really many languages starts with A...


Yes and check Slovakia for example it doesnt use SVK but SK instead which is more or less equal to domestic "Slovensko". 
Slovenia is using SLO for vehicles but can use SL or SO maybe ?
Croatia is using HR which is again equal to domestic name "Hrvatska"


----------



## stickedy

Kpc21 said:


> East Germany used DDR for Deutsche Demokratische Republik – but they couldn't really do anything else as D was already used by West Germany. And I don't know if anyone in Germany was actually calling East Germany "Ostdeutchland". I think people were just calling it DDR.


Media and Politics called it DDR since the 1970ies, but people said mostly "Ostzone" (East Zone), "Drüben" (Over there) oder "Osten" (East).

However, the strange thing about NMK is, that unlike other county codes like CH, A , HR, BiH or RSM, you can't find a name in any language for which NMK would be a correct shortcut.


----------



## volodaaaa

stickedy said:


> Media and Politics called it DDR since the 1970ies, but people said mostly "Ostzone" (East Zone), "Drüben" (Over there) oder "Osten" (East).
> 
> However, the strange thing about NMK is, that unlike other county codes like CH, A , HR, BiH or RSM, you can't find a name in any language for which NMK would be a correct shortcut.


That is it.

A = Austria (English) = no problem
MNE = Montenegro (English) = no problem
LT = Lietuva (Lithuanian) = no problem
CZ = Czechia (English) = no problem
D = Deutschland (German) = no problem
CH = Confederation Helvetica (Latin) = no problem
PL = Poland (English), Polska (Polish) = genius 
...
NMK = North Makedonija (what is that language for?). Why not SMK (Severna Makedonija) or NMC (North Macedonia). Or one of numerous double letter codes (SM, NM...)? I still do not understand this eagerness for ugly illegible triple letter codes especially ex-YU countries suffer from (SLO, SRB, BIH, MNE, NMK, even RKS).


----------



## Macedonicus

volodaaaa said:


> That is it.
> 
> A = Austria (English) = no problem
> MNE = Montenegro (English) = no problem
> LT = Lietuva (Lithuanian) = no problem
> CZ = Czechia (English) = no problem
> D = Deutschland (German) = no problem
> CH = Confederation Helvetica (Latin) = no problem
> PL = Poland (English), Polska (Polish) = genius
> ...
> NMK = North Makedonija (what is that language for?). Why not SMK (Severna Makedonija) or NMC (North Macedonia). Or one of numerous double letter codes (SM, NM...)? I still do not understand this eagerness for ugly illegible triple letter codes especially ex-YU countries suffer from (SLO, SRB, BIH, MNE, NMK, even RKS).


MK and MKD are the official country codes and they are derivatives from *M*a*K*edonija. NMK is a compromise solution for the car plates only, N being North and MK being the official country code.


----------



## Verso

Nordmakedonien.


----------



## theAlien

Verso said:


> Nordmakedonien.


^^
Amusing ... does not exist, perhaps Nordma*Z*edonien (NM*Z*) opcorn:


----------



## threo2k

Skopje/Скопје;157105496 said:


> In case someone didn't know - Confœderatio Helvetica.
> 
> _more here_
> 
> ^^


I remember when i was 8 years old and I saw an car with "CH", i thought they came from China :lol:


----------



## Verso

theAlien said:


> Amusing ... does not exist, perhaps Nordma*Z*edonien (NM*Z*) opcorn:


AFAIK, both is possible.


----------



## Junkie

volodaaaa said:


> I still do not understand this eagerness for ugly illegible triple letter codes especially ex-YU countries suffer from (SLO, SRB, BIH, MNE, NMK, even RKS).


Actually every single country has triple letter code used for various purposes. For your country is SVK.


----------



## Kpc21

volodaaaa said:


> PL = Poland (English), Polska (Polish) = genius
> ...


Germany is once D, once DE. The UK is once GB, once UK. Slovenia is once SLO, once... SI (e.g. in Internet addresses). And we are always PL  Unless we are forced to use the three-letter code (e.g. in sports), then we are POL. Which is as logical as PL. You're right, it couldn't be more perfect.

IMO North Macedonia should be either SMK or NMC.


----------



## volodaaaa

Junkie said:


> Actually every single country has triple letter code used for various purposes. For your country is SVK.



Actually every single country has double letter code used for various purposes. For your country is MK. :troll:


----------



## Junkie

^^
Yes we should have been "MCD" but its reserved for McDonalds


----------



## BL2

theAlien said:


> ^^
> Can you imagine Österreich has A and not Ö :lol:


Ö is not standard letter.


----------



## Junkie

I have good news from the (communist) government

Miladinovci(Skopje)-Stip highway to open on March 10th, finally after 1 and a half year of delay!

https://www.nezavisen.mk/mk/vesti/2019/03/131989/

https://www.libertas.mk/od-skopje-do-shtip-konechno-po-avtopat/

*translation needed


----------



## volodaaaa

Junkie said:


> ^^
> Yes we should have been "MCD" but its reserved for McDonalds



That would be cool :lol:


----------



## stickedy

The letters for the origin of a car are not connected to the ISO codes of this country! It's a completely different thing.

See https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Kfz-Nationalitätszeichen


----------



## ntom

Why do you have to spoil it :lol:. Although, I agree that it is a bit messy, e.g. Kosovo couldn't choose KS for vehicle registration code because Kyrgyzstan was using it, even though they chose KG as their two-letter ISO code. And now when it will come for Kosovo to choose the two-letter ISO code it will have KS.

For the ones who don't speak German:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_vehicle_registration_code


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

First photos of the Miladinovci-Shtip highway

















































































































































https://nezavisen.mk/mk/vesti/2019/03/133180/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

So it will be A4


----------



## Verso

Tractor. :lol: Why does it say Stip and Kocani instead of Štip or Shtip and Kočani or Kochani? And wow, in the Miladinovci junction, if you go from south (Veles) to west (Skopje), you turn right for ~600°!


----------



## Junkie

Miladinovci junction now becoming the largest cross junction in the whole country. It connects two bounds with four crossroads.


----------



## MichiH

I think it was always indicated to be A4. Minimum since constructions works began.


----------



## Junkie

The most important infrastructural project in North Macedonia will be *officially* open on Saturday 9th March,

This highway of nearly 50 km, will boost economical and social development in the eastern regions of North Macedonia connecting the capital with the largest eastern city Stip and the whole surrounding of Sveti Nikole, Kocani and Radovis. With the upcoming reconstruction/construction of the express roads from Stip to Kocani and to Radovis the time will be additionaly cut to reach this now remote areas.

At the same time we expect the congestion from Miladinovci to Veles now to go down as this was the main route to Stip exiting at Veles.

https://sdk.mk/index.php/makedonija...p-miladinovtsi-godinava-ke-se-vozi-besplatno/


----------



## MichiH

Junkie said:


> Miladinovci(Skopje)-Stip highway to open on March 10th


On 9th or 10th?

Opening ceremony on Saturday and opening for traffic on Sunday?


----------



## Junkie

^^
On Saturday the prime minister will officially declare the route as open.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They have installed an unusual type of gantries.


----------



## Junkie

jl5 said:


> Hi, my name is Juan, i´m from spain and I ussually participate in the Spain section of the forum.
> 
> Next month it will be my first time driving in Macedonia.
> Its going to be a trip from Rila monastery to Skopje, So i was wondering if you can give me some advice of the route i need to take.
> 
> I have two options, the natural (north) route Sofia-Skopje thru Deve Bair border and Kumnanovo,
> or (south route)crossing the border thru Delchevo, Kocani, and use the new highway A4 Stip-Skopje.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe with the new highway i can save 30 minutes of travel. But i dont know if the rest of the road (Stip-border) is well pavement (images of street view are outdated and searching in internet i found some news announcing the initation of works on the Kamenica-Delcevo road) or have light traffic.
> 
> What do you think?
> Thank you


Very recently I received a private message and I invite the member to see my response on this thread.
I post this message public, so various opinions might be useful also and for other members.

I personally in no way recommend to enter North Macedonia from Delcevo. So the only way from Rila is to enter from Kriva Palanka. 

The route through Makedonska Kamenica is really dangerous and it is mainly used for heavy vehichles only so it is really dangerous. The worst section is driving at night between Delcevo and Kamenica, and part from Kamenica to Kocani.

You should be careful also until you reach Kriva Palanka from the border, and after it as the road is not wide enough on some segments and pass thru populated areas so speed is very limited. After Rankovce there is a 2+1 segment which change track until Kumanovo.
Locals driving faster than usual is common and they might even be annoyed if you drive slow enough so they will over take you in full track.


----------



## MichiH

Is there any info about waiting times at the main border crossings from/to Albania, Greece and Bulgaria? I'm not talking about summer vacation traffic but normal days.


----------



## tfd543

https://mpb.rks-gov.net/QKMK.aspx

Border crossing points to/from Albania from Kosovo.


----------



## Junkie

^^
This thread is NOT about Kosovo. So please pay attention not to be off topic. We are really not interested to discuss anything related to Kosovo on this thread. There is a dedicated thread about this disputed territory.


----------



## Junkie

Border crossing cameras on the link (including the new pay toll at Romanovce)

http://www.roads.org.mk/315/video-kameri


----------



## MichiH

^^ The site doesn't work fine... Can waiting times usually be disregarded or does one need to plan losing half an hour or even hours at the main border crossings?


----------



## keber

I went first September weekend on both A1 border crossings and there was waiting time on about half an hour on each which is considered normal in Balkan countries. Also traffic on whole A1 could be considered very light by western standards despite pretty touristic weekend. On Albanians border crossings it could be more, as Albanian police can be very meticulous. Don't forget vehicle green card.


----------



## Uppsala

Verso said:


> Nordmakedonien.



Thats Swedish!

Makedonien=Macedonia

Nordmakedonien=North Macedonia


----------



## Junkie

^^
Some countries domestic languages pronounce the North in after "Macedonia" like for example Macedonia del Nord. but others like you said, German also ?

There are many territories which are not independent countries like for example "Northern Ireland" or (former) North Vietnam and South Korea which is relative to North Korea or South Sudan which is relative to Sudan.

Very recently my tongue took the name of "North Carolina" which is a US state.


----------



## MichiH

Junkie said:


> The most important infrastructural project in North Macedonia will be *officially* open on Saturday 9th March,


https://24.mk/details/amsm-avtopato...ten-za-soobrakjaj-vozachite-da-ne-go-koristat (from March 9)



> Автопатот Миладиновци-Штип не е пуштен за сообраќај, возачите да не го користат
> 
> Google translated:
> 
> Miladinovci - Stip highway is *not* open for traffic, drivers do not use it


Final safety checks and assessments are reported to be done in the next days.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I found this recent video...


----------



## theAlien

^^
Watching this video, I noticed especially poor traffic ... that is why I have researched recently statistical data, and here they are: http://www.drtd2018.org/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/S6-7_MAC-Road-safety_DRTD-DarkoMicevski.pdf

AADT between 7000 and 7500 (but not specified to the sections of the highway)

.... but what's wrong with Road Safety Situation :dunno: ... between 2012 and 2017 more safety roads (motorways) ... and also increase of casualties *_road deaths _[especially through _Driving under influence of :cheers: (alcohol)_]


----------



## Junkie

What kind of poor traffic you notice !?!

This highway IS NOT OPEN as of today yet. Everyone driving there is driving without permission and bypassing the barricades. So please inform yourself better before leaving any comments. The opening of this section is a political issue since the communist government dont want this highway open because it was tendered and built by the previous government. It is a Balkan internal political issue.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

The main reason why the highway is not open for use yet is the fact that technical & security checks on a part of the highway are still being done. So, we will have to wait a little bit more.


----------



## Seagull

What about progress of the Kichevo-Ohrid highway? I haven't heard of it since long time


----------



## Junkie

^^

This highway will be completed at the end of 2021 at the earliest but I doubt actually. It might take 2022.
The thing is it was tendered and built by the previous government and the current government dont want any credits to go to them again. So it is a political issue which also included cutting of costs as the communists were investigating overcharging and possible pocket money.

According to my estimates in 2030 we should have a highway from Skopje to Ohrid directly as the second section Kicevo-Gostivar has been projected but it will take a decade.


----------



## Macedonicus

^^
Can you stop posting unnecessary and politically biased things ? All you are doing is throwing out frustrations and bashing the current government. Keep your political affiliation and belief to yourself. Foreigners don't care, all they wanna know is date and specs. Jeez...


----------



## Seagull

Junkie said:


> ^^
> 
> This highway will be completed at the end of 2021 at the earliest but I doubt actually. It might take 2022.
> The thing is it was tendered and built by the previous government and the current government dont want any credits to go to them again. So it is a political issue which also included cutting of costs as the communists were investigating overcharging and possible pocket money.
> 
> According to my estimates in 2030 we should have a highway from Skopje to Ohrid directly as the second section Kicevo-Gostivar has been projected but it will take a decade.





Macedonicus said:


> ^^
> Can you stop posting unnecessary and politically biased things ? All you are doing is throwing out frustrations and bashing the current government. Keep your political affiliation and belief to yourself. Foreigners don't care, all they wanna know is date and specs. Jeez...


The Kicevo-Ohrid highway is under construction since very long time. Problems with terrain appeared after the track was already done. It has been told that perheps a change of track was needed. Anyway it's a shame for Macedonia regardless of the actually ruling political party.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

The entire project was accompanied by corruption scandals from the very beginning.


----------



## Junkie

Seagull said:


> It has been told that perheps a change of track was needed. Anyway it's a shame for Macedonia regardless of the actually ruling political party.


I would advice you to use the new constitutional name of the country which is "North Macedonia". This is the only name.


----------



## Kpc21

Junkie, please...



Macedonicus said:


> ^^
> Can you stop posting unnecessary and politically biased things ? All you are doing is throwing out frustrations and bashing the current government. Keep your political affiliation and belief to yourself. Foreigners don't care, all they wanna know is date and specs. Jeez...


South Korea is also sometimes shorted to Korea and people know from the context it's about South Korea and not North Korea...

By the way, South Korea is not the official name... It's the Republic of Korea and nothing more. But usually people say South Korea, so it isn't mistaken with the other Korean country.

So IMO there is nothing wrong with shortening North Macedonia to Macedonia. And I don't get why you get furious about it... I would understand it if someone from Greece did.

If someone says something about "Macedonia" in this thread, without specifying which one he means, it's rather obvious it's the North one as the thread is about North Macedonia and not about the region of Greece.


----------



## g.spinoza

Junkie said:


> I would advice you to use the new constitutional name of the country which is "North Macedonia". This is the only name.


hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Junkie

Kpc21 said:


> Junkie, please...
> 
> 
> 
> South Korea is also sometimes shorted to Korea and people know from the context it's about South Korea and not North Korea...
> 
> By the way, South Korea is not the official name... It's the Republic of Korea and nothing more. But usually people say South Korea, so it isn't mistaken with the other Korean country.
> 
> So IMO there is nothing wrong with shortening North Macedonia to Macedonia. And I don't get why you get furious about it... I would understand it if someone from Greece did.
> 
> If someone says something about "Macedonia" in this thread, without specifying which one he means, it's rather obvious it's the North one as the thread is about North Macedonia and not about the region of Greece.


It is the same as for Poland to be reffered as Peoples Republic of Poland because it was once known like that ?

The thing is I respect the constitutional name and nothing more. I ask everyone to do it. It is so simple, because we have been debilitated with nationalistic rhetorics about the plain Macedonia name. Its better to say "Makedonija" which is equal to "Polska" in that way I might understand it. Also it is more patriotic to respect the law than to abide it.


----------



## bogdymol

Junkie, just stop it.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Updated map about the motorway network (there is no larger version)

source: wikipedia


----------



## smokiboy

What is next? Gostivar - Kičevo? Skopje - KS border? What about Skopje - BG border toward Sofia?

Skopje - Štip, where will the motorway go from Štip? To me it seems unnecessary to have an almost parallel motorway on average 50km from A1. Does the AADT warrant it.


----------



## helloween 1

Work on the Tirana-Diber- North Macedonian border road is progressing quite rapidly. Is there any plan on North Macedonia side to build a road to connect with this one, or will it be a dead end?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

The plans are to connect with Albania at Struga, via Kicevo-Ohrid, so the Albanian Tirana-Diber- North Macedonian border is going to be a dead end for sure. At our side the terrain is mountainous and the construction would be very expensive, while the traffic is low. 



smokiboy said:


> What is next? Gostivar - Kičevo? Skopje - KS border? What about Skopje - BG border toward Sofia?
> 
> Skopje - Štip, where will the motorway go from Štip? To me it seems unnecessary to have an almost parallel motorway on average 50km from A1. Does the AADT warrant it.


 Gostivar - Kičevo is in process of planning. Skopje - KS border too. 



> What about Skopje - BG border toward Sofia?


^^

*By 2021, we will be driving on a reconstructed and upgraded road Kriva Palanka - Deve Bair (MKD-Bulgarian border)*

See the post in this link.

^^



> Skopje - Štip, where will the motorway go from Štip?


The plans are to connect with Kochani by express way (the construction works are ongoing) and further with the MKD-BG border (most likely by 1+1 reconstructed road).


----------



## smokiboy

Thanks Skopje/Скопје for the reply.

So from Kochani will it go to Delchevo, then towards Blagoevgrad, in full motorway profile? If so then this will be the motorway link with Bulgaria, and for Skopje-Kumanovo-Kriva Palanka, will a fast regional road (brzi put) be enough to handle the traffic to/from Sofia?


----------



## stickedy

smokiboy said:


> So from Kochani will it go to Delchevo, then towards Blagoevgrad, in full motorway profile?


No. There is currently no plan for this


----------



## Junkie

There will be no full motorway to Bulgaria in distant future. The current motorway will end at Stip and express road will continue only to Kocani and of course the already started north section from Rankovce to Kriva Palanka and to the border which will be fast "express way" again, avoiding populated areas and will have wide tracks.


----------



## satanism

Bulgaria seems to be the only country N.Macedonia absolutely refuses to connect via a motorway or even a 4-lane road to.Even though they seem to have the funds to construct parallel motorways with somewhat questionable usability. Similar situation we see with the railway connections. Coincidence?Unlikely....


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Slow down with the conspiracy theories. Did you even read my post #2507? The part about MKD-BG road connection is marked in bold.

Regarding the construction works on the railroad connection, there are ongoing works, but the lack of money and expertise is the main problem.


----------



## satanism

Yes, i saw it. It's just a pile of crap.Reconstructed road, bla-bla, this could only be enough as a second connection if we had a good one somewhere else....and the lack of money to finish your railroad part we've been hearing as an excuse for 20+ years now, even though this connection is topic for literally every meeting between any sort of government officials.It's not a conspiracy theory, those are the mere facts. Skopje is some ridiculous amount away from Sofia and it still takes forever and a day to get there.


----------



## Verso

Well, it's not like there is a motorway from Sofia to N. Macedonia.


----------



## satanism

There sure is a motorway towards Serbia. 32km are already contracted and being built, the rest(some 15km) is already a 4 lane road for a long time. And it's not like yours is complete either. It's been "pretty much complete" for 3 years now....and let's not open the topic of railroads because your stretch is not even electrified yet. 
To behonest the infrastructure on the east side of the border crossing has always been (by far) superior to the one going towards Nis. I still remember when the Caribrod-Nis road was no more than a hiking trail.So shoving a 2/3 motorway you've had for 3 minutes in my face is not really appropriate.

And at least there are very real plans to connect an expressway to the MK border at Gyueshevo, while on the other side- nada.....even though plans are for free, you know...While it may have been a Yugo policy not to connect MK to BG(for very good reasons), we are not in Yugo times now. So while it gives me a mild satisfaction to drill the good ol' macedonian brothers, it is still a very valid question.


----------



## ВОДА

satanism said:


> Bulgaria seems to be the only country N.Macedonia absolutely refuses to connect via a motorway or even a 4-lane road to.Even though they seem to have the funds to construct parallel motorways with somewhat questionable usability. Similar situation we see with the railway connections. Coincidence?Unlikely....


Politics since 1944.


----------



## roaddor

The transport Ministers of N.Macedonia and Bulgaria should sign an agreement for at least an expressway between Sofia and Skopie. The sooner, the better. And by expressway, I mean a 2x2 grade-separated road with all characteristics, including pockets for emergency. It should also pass with a tunnel under Osogovo mountain. All other experiments are just a bad compromise to connect the two capitals.


----------



## Verso

When Bulgaria builds a motorway or expressway to N. Macedonia (which is a long time away), I'm sure N. Macedonia Will follow. I remember how Hungary didn't even have plans for a motorway or expressway to Slovenia for almost a decade, while we started planning it right after independence. Then, Hungary built an expressway to Slovenia 4 years ahead of us.


----------



## roaddor

^^
This is usually not the right approach. If one then the other or vice versa. Both countries should take their obligations for an agreed type of road and the construction process begins more or less simultaneously. I am sure Bulgaria will be able to provide all kind of support to N.Macedonia in order to finish their obviously more difficult part. 

PS: The border between SLO and HUN has nothing to do with that between NMK and BG.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Maybe I missed it between all the chatter, but has the motorway to Shtip already opened to traffic?


----------



## MichiH

^^ I think it's in use and there are no barriers anymore. That's what I got from the last video. Not sure whether it's "officially" opened though.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

No, it's not officially open for use yet. Some technical and security checks are still ongoing. But some drivers use it, although there were some accidents already, when they hit their vehicles into the obstacles put to stop them using it, especially at the start of the Miladinovci-Stip section.


----------



## Verso

roaddor said:


> ^^
> This is usually not the right approach. If one then the other or vice versa. Both countries should take their obligations for an agreed type of road and the construction process begins more or less simultaneously. I am sure Bulgaria will be able to provide all kind of support to N.Macedonia in order to finish their obviously more difficult part.
> 
> PS: The border between SLO and HUN has nothing to do with that between NMK and BG.


Simultaneous motorway construction is often not the case, sometimes not even at the very border section. If Bulgaria builds a motorway or expressway to N. Macedonia first, you'll still be faster in Skopje (even if NMK never builds it).


----------



## smokiboy

As long as there is an agreed point at the mutual border then each country can build at their own pace.


----------



## roaddor

Verso said:


> Simultaneous motorway construction is often not the case, sometimes not even at the very border section. If Bulgaria builds a motorway or expressway to N. Macedonia first, you'll still be faster in Skopje (even if NMK never builds it).


Don't worry, it will happen. The road is a bit underestimated now but that will change. Skopie-Nis-Sofia is the most important triangle in the hinterland of the Balkans where a lot of routes cross each other.

PS: By the way, do the residents and guests of Ljubljana need a vignette when using the ring road of the city?


----------



## Verso

^^ Of course. :yes:


----------



## Junkie

*Greece to impose strict customs on North Macedonia*



> The head of the Independent Authority for Public Revenue, Giorgos Pitsilis, has issued clear guidelines to all Greek customs offices over how they should deal with transactions between Greece and North Macedonia from now on.
> 
> As of Monday all documents North Macedonia issues (travel documents, identification cards, driver’s licenses, various certificates etc) and all kinds of correspondence and related material originating from the authorities in Skopje will have to bear the country’s new name and the agreed terminology.
> 
> According to the Athens-Skopje agreement ratified earlier this year, if formal correspondence of North Macedonia’s state authorities and entities with Greece does not comply with the proper name of that country and the terminology agreed, it will not be accepted and will be immediately returned to the sender.
> 
> Pitsilis has ordered customs officials to ensure that all customs documents submitted upon entry into Greece bear the code “MK: North Macedonia.” Until the new passports are issued by Skopje, the authorities of North Macedonia will stamp all travel documents with the country’s new name, while new car plates should bear the code NM or NMK


----------



## mezzi7

Are there any news on toll rates in 2019? Will they be increased? There were news on the new e-toll system, is it in progress? Can we still pay with cash/credit card this summer if the e-toll system will be introduced by then?

Sorry for the many questions.


----------



## Junkie

Unfortunately not any news from the communist government. They are lazy, not interested and generally unprepared for infrastructural projects.

Everything is delayed including the opening of highway sections, progress on "fast roads" and the toll system. Don't expect much from communists which don't know focus on building.


----------



## belerophon

In comparison this "communist" ( :nuts: )government and its partners in greece solved the never-ending story about the name, which will lead to NK joining Nato and EU later, more investments and other unimportant things, whilst the "fascist" ( :nuts: ) partys, which formed former government blocked it.


----------



## mezzi7

While I don't agree with the name change request from Greece, I understand that the greek nation is very patriotic and emotional about this topic, and can make huge debates about nuances regarding their identity, but I agree that it was the best decision from the (N)MK government to let it go and change the name, you can't argue against emotions, it would have been a never-ending story. The country will benefit from this a lot.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Sure, but the communists... :grandpa:

:lol:


----------



## Junkie

The leftists are known for making connections and guiding much "friendlier" politics. I am not into political issues but the thing is they are not builders. Unlike the rightist or nationalist balkan parties, former communist parties don't know how to build and they never focus on big infrastructural projects. 

So lets cut the line, I am not denying what has been done in a positive manner since they took the government, but saying they cannot build. They have been repaving streets and sidewalks for almost two years now on municipal levels, they have 0 (zero!) projects.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

The problem is more complicated than it seems. The previous government, regarding some of the infrastructural projects, made many mistakes and overlooks. Just for example, the highway Miladinovci-Stip cannot be open for use, although is already completed, because some safety issues and lack of access roads for the villages nearby the highway (basically they are cut out from the highway and they cannot use it). Therefore the official opening was postponed for most likely May 2019.


----------



## DrOzda

Cloudy flight from Warsaw to Chania and over east Macedonia some road under contruction :


----------



## Junkie

No that is the "fast road" fro Štip to Radoviš and the populated area on the first pic is Ship the road continues south direction.

https://www.google.com/maps/@41.7028619,22.3240359,11.83z


----------



## kostas97

Is the Skopje-Stip motorway completed?? It is shown as such in OSM


----------



## MichiH

^^ yes, but not yet officially opened.


----------



## Junkie

Communists will not open the section until possibly the next elections. It is a disaster, they havent built a single kilometer for two years now, and have postponed all infastructural projects. They are not competent, have no experience and are just lazy communists.

They have zero projects. The mayors are school pupils with no knowledge and no competition. Their excuse is the "country name" and probable joining of "NATO".


----------



## Macedonicus

Junkie said:


> Communists will not open the section until possibly the next elections. It is a disaster, they havent built a single kilometer for two years now, and have postponed all infastructural projects. They are not competent, have no experience and are just lazy communists.
> 
> They have zero projects. The mayors are school pupils with no knowledge and no competition. Their excuse is the "country name" and probable joining of "NATO".


You don't miss an opportunity to badmouth the 'bad communists'. Why aren't you banned yet? Admins? Anyone?


----------



## MichiH

tfd543 said:


> Here it is: https://www.google.dk/amp/s/telegra...i-pagesa-elektronike-ne-autostrada-video/amp/
> 
> Its in albanian.
> 
> Cash is also acceptable during the test period. After the test period, the smart card will be mandatory and be given for free. It can be topped up at the pay tolls, border crossings, gasoline shops and ONLINE ( Yes baby !)
> 
> Only 5 toll points are subject to electronic tolling in the test period. Doesnt specify which ones.
> 
> From June, all toll points through corridor 10 will be subject to the e-toll and No cash anymore.
> We gonna kill cash. One day everything will be electronic.
> 
> Last but not least, by the end of the year all toll points in the country are subject to e-toll


Unfortunately, http://www.roads.org.mk/256/toll-system doesn't mention the new e-toll. What's the status when I wanna drive a motorway in *late May* (before 1st June)?

* What exactly do I need to do?* Just stop at toll gates and pay by credit card or cash (euro ?) or do I need to stop at border crossings and purchase anything? Can I register / pay online?
I'll arrive from Greece at Medzhitlija border crossing.


btw: The 5 toll points are indicated in the article: Ramanli, Sopot, Otovicë, Petrovec and Milladinovc


----------



## tfd543

I havent been there yet. Anyone ?


----------



## suvi genije

That section (in direction from Skopje to Veles) is very unsafe to drive on. It doesn't meet motorway standards, curvy, without hard shoulder, with speed limit mostly of 80 kmph and without proper protective fence on some parts. One time I found cows there! It is scenic, but it is not a motorway.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

MichiH said:


> Friday is over, any update? opcorn:


So far, nothing in the news. hno:


----------



## Junkie

You all have to believe me. Say no to communist lies.


----------



## atlantis.

Lol. I was just waiting for your post. ^^


----------



## Junkie

But there are good news. EX-YU updated map with Stip included.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

According the media (_source_), the highway section Miladinovci-Shtip is open for use since today.

Big win for the communists in Macedonia :troll:

______________

Some basic info about it:

Length: 47 km

Costs: 177 million Euros

Max. speed: 130 km/h


----------



## smokiboy

What is the (projected) AADT for Miladinovci-Shtip?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

My guess is that it would be around 5-6.000 at most. I cannot find any official data, sorry.


----------



## smokiboy

Thanks S/C.

Is that enough usage to sustain a full motorway? Was there some politics involved here, Balkan stlye? (re.: some VIP from Skopje has a villa in Shtip. ;-)

BTW, is it planned to go further east than Shtip?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

5,000 vehicles per day is generally considered to be too low for a motorway to be profitable, but there are a lot of variables (such as construction cost, travel time gain, economic importance).

Maybe the motorway shouldn't be seen as a connection just to Shtip, but to the entire southeast of Macedonia, with traffic collecting from valleys at Shtip and then proceeding to Skopje on a motorway. This route is shorter than the former main roads to Kumanovo or Veles. 

By the way recent Google Earth imagery also shows that they are upgrading the road to Radovish, on a new alignment, possibly grade-separated. What kind of road will that be? A 2+1 express road? That would improve access further southeast to Strumica. The area around Strumica appears to be relatively densely populated.


----------



## smokiboy

Thanks for the explanation Chris. My thinking is that a motorway from Veles to Shtip would have been enough to cover all of what you have explained. Plus it would have been perhaps half the cost.

With the exception of a motorway towards Sofia, Macedonia, in my opinion, has a solid motorway network. All other routes should be covered with so called 'fast highways' (2x2 and 1x1) using roundabouts at intersections. Perhaps there could be a new highway from Kichevo or Ohrid towards Tirana, but dats it! I don't think it is wise for Balkan countries to over build their motorway networks.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There is a motorway under construction from Kichevo to Ohrid, it's visible on Google Earth imagery from late 2018. It appears to be a spectacular road with many bridges, yet I haven't seen photos of it on this forum very often.


----------



## Junkie

The longest future tunnel "Preseka" which is really huge is located just south of Kicevo. The second tube is being done in March and the entire section down to Ohrid is already done since last year and but it is prolonged because there are missing connections in the project to some local places. It "should" be open by 2021.

The route south of Kicevo before Preseka is really spectacular I can only compare it to the future Bar-Boljare highway which is without concurrence about scenes, viaducts and tunnels. Montenegro.


----------



## MichiH

Shtip - Kocani (28km) and Shtip - Radovis (24km) are express roads only.



Skopje/Скопје;148563241 said:


> More news from Macedonia... (I used Google Translate)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The construction of the expressway Stip - Radovis started
> 
> [...]
> 
> *The road will consist of two traffic lanes with a width of 3.5 meters and two lanes for stopping of 2 meters*. The realization of this project will enable faster flow of passengers and goods between southeastern Macedonia and Skopje, taking into account the highway route between Skopje and Stip. At the same time, the Austrian contractor "Strabag" will be responsible for maintaining the future expressway for a period of 5 years after the completion of the project.
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
Click to expand...


----------



## MichiH

smokiboy said:


> With the exception of a motorway towards Sofia, Macedonia, in my opinion, has a solid motorway network. All other routes should be covered with so called 'fast highways' (2x2 and 1x1) using roundabouts at intersections. Perhaps there could be a new highway from Kichevo or Ohrid towards Tirana, but dats it! I don't think it is wise for Balkan countries to over build their motorway networks.


A3 Shtip - Veles might be upgrades but I agree that an 1+1 express road would likely be enough.

A4 from Skopje to Kosovo should get motorway standard as it is just a short gap of about 12km.

It was also announced that a motorway to Albania might be built, see "old" map. 14km from Struga (end of A2 u/c) to Albanian border just north of Lake Ohrid. I drove that section two weeks ago and there was virtually no traffic at all south of Struga... Well, it was Saturday. However, it might make sense for transit traffic (one day). Same for a motorway to Sofia. No demand now, no demand for NMK but it might be interesting for future transit traffic.


----------



## Junkie

Motorway to Ohrid according to my estimates should not be expected before 2032. First of all the section Gostivar-Kicevo is really problematic as the route must include really long tunnel or deroute whole section. Gostivar-Tetovo is not a highway by any standards and should be upgraded which will be really costly. 

With the completion of this section we will be done in the national highway network. Until the then and the opening of Kicevo-Ohrid there will be only one missing section which is the highway to Kosovo border*


----------



## Junkie

The Communist government which hasnt built a single kilometer has finally opened the section Miladinovci-Stip for operation, after nearly 2 years of delaying. No ceremony, no pictures.


----------



## atlantis.

One small step for Macedonia, one giant leap for Communism.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

MichiH said:


> Shtip - Kocani (28km) and Shtip - Radovis (24km) are express roads only.


The profile of these roads would be similar to the Veles-Kadrifakovo express road:










I think it's enough for now, since the traffic cannot be big.


----------



## Junkie

atlantis. said:


> One small step for Macedonia, one giant leap for Communism.


It is big step for North Macedonia. Once Tetovo-Ohrid section is finished there will be around 500 km of highway.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Sorry for being smart-alec but NMK does already have about 900km of first class highways. This includes about 300km of motorways / freeways / expressways.


----------



## Junkie

That is irrelevant as much of the first class roads are actually second class roads. But compared to the regional countries we are far ahead considering what is highway development happening. 

2020 is hopefully a year when the last segment to Ohrid is scheduled to start.


----------



## MichiH

Junkie, please note that the term "highway" does NOT describe a 2x2 grade-separated road. That's a motorway, freeway or expressway. "highway" is usually used to describe main roads and they are quite often just simple at-grade 2-laned roads. And that's exactly what NMK's A roads are: first class roads which can be called highways. Period.


----------



## MichiH

suvi genije said:


> That section (in direction from Skopje to Veles) is very unsafe to drive on. It doesn't meet motorway standards, curvy, without hard shoulder, with speed limit mostly of 80 kmph and without proper protective fence on some parts. One time I found cows there! It is scenic, but it is not a motorway.


yep, that's also true. It is signed as motorway and the route does have two carriageways all the way from Serbia to Greece but it does not meet motorway standards! I saw people crossing the carriageway to get some fresh water on the left here!


----------



## Junkie

MichiH said:


> Junkie, please note that the term "highway" does NOT describe a 2x2 grade-separated road. That's a motorway, freeway or expressway. "highway" is usually used to describe main roads and they are quite often just simple at-grade 2-laned roads. And that's exactly what NMK's A roads are: first class roads which can be called highways. Period.


No it depends. In Balkan highway is grade separated fast road. "Expressway" in Balkan is usually 2+1, while the normal 2 lane roads are "magistral roads / magistrala "


----------



## Junkie

Very recently there was a incident on one of the underpasses on the new motorway after Kicevo


----------



## MichiH

Junkie said:


> No it depends. In Balkan highway is grade separated fast road. "Expressway" in Balkan is usually 2+1, while the normal 2 lane roads are "magistral roads / magistrala "


You are not on a (Western*) Balkans forum but on an international forum here. Please respect international terms.

Balkan media also reports about 6-laned motorways which is 2x2 plus emergency lanes only. International term is 4-laned motorway. That's respected here and other general terms should also be respected to avoid misleading readers. Thanks.

*I think that Romanian and Bulgarian authorities use the international terms for motorways etc.


----------



## Arnorian

The term "highway" is too ambiguous, it should be avoided.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Most likely it will never be built and the money would be invested in some other project(s).


----------



## stickedy

Junkie said:


> No it depends. In Balkan highway is grade separated fast road. "Expressway" in Balkan is usually 2+1, while the normal 2 lane roads are "magistral roads / magistrala "


When you use English words, then you have to use them according to their meaning: "high" is used as "main" in this case. So a "highway" is basically a "main road", nothing more.

See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Highway

What you mean is motorway / 2x2 expressway!

However, in the U.S. the word "highway" is normally used as synonym for motorway / 2x2 expressway. But that is an U.S. special thing and it's confusing when using it outside of the USA


----------



## stickedy

MichiH said:


> yep, that's also true. It is signed as motorway and the route does have two carriageways all the way from Serbia to Greece but it does not meet motorway standards! I saw people crossing the carriageway to get some fresh water on the left here!


They were just using the old national road through that gorge as carriageway after building the second carriageway east of the mountains. And like the road was before as 1x1, it was left for the motorway. I doubt that they will ever rebuild that part, it's more likely that another carriageway will be added to the "modern one"... Which also needs a big reconstruction.


----------



## Uppsala

MichiH said:


> yep, that's also true. It is signed as motorway and the route does have two carriageways all the way from Serbia to Greece but it does not meet motorway standards! I saw people crossing the carriageway to get some fresh water on the left here!





suvi genije said:


> That section (in direction from Skopje to Veles) is very unsafe to drive on. It doesn't meet motorway standards, curvy, without hard shoulder, with speed limit mostly of 80 kmph and without proper protective fence on some parts. One time I found cows there! It is scenic, but it is not a motorway.


This is not at all unique. Also in Slovenia there is a section of the same standard, built on the same principle. This applies to A2 between Grosuplje and Višnja Gora.

Also in Italy there is a motorway that looks like this. It concerns the A7 north of Genoa which is actually even more extreme. On the Italian highway, it is still much more curvy and here it is really difficult to understand that you really drive on a motorway. It's really no motorway in the way you reason here. You drive slowly and it feels like an old and small road, fixed one way.

These three mentioned sections of motorways are all motorways official. They are signposted as a motorway, and traffic regulations for motorways apply to these parts.

For my part, I think these parts are lovely and beautiful to run on :happy:


----------



## atlantis.

MichiH said:


> I saw people crossing the carriageway to get some fresh water on the left here!


What's the speed limit on this section?


----------



## tasosGR

50!
https://www.google.com/maps/@41.829...4!1slHuNk-kBXu2FlNhsbRRSHw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

But i like this section!


----------



## Junkie

There are four sections that were repaved on A1 and they were in a disasterous state the total repaved length is more than 100 km in both directions. Now it is simple awesome to drive them and the whole route is really nice from border to border.

One of them is Katlanovo Veles, the mentioned separate carriage which was started first in 2015 even really badly because NATO troops for Kosovo were passing in 1999 and later. It was finished in 2016. 
The second is Miladinovci-Kumanovo which was in awful state and you cant see on GE because it was done last year and the pics are from 2015. Both sections of around 40 km were done for one year.
The third section is from Negotino to Demir Kapija which was in awful state specially the southbound section. 
The fourth section after Smokvica but from Gevgelija to Smokvica where the old national road was also used as they built only second bound and the old two lane was completely repaved.
Now there are works undergoing in Veles south direction of about 10 km but they are almost finished.

Considering that there were also two new paytolls on E-75 and complete refubrishment of the third one and also to the leg where you exit for Skopje at Petrovec junction.

Those of you who havent passed this section for years, will be really amazed to see the changes.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Latest video of the motorway Miladinovci-Shtip.

Some of the remarks of the journalists that drove are the following:

-all road signs are at place;
-some construction works are visible;
-the drivers do not respect the speed limits at places where construction works are ongoing;
-the intersection at Kochani is not open for use;
-some places still doesn't have protective fence;
-at some places the sound barriers have holes;
-the road at some places is "bumpy" (see at 3:45 minute);
-from Skopje to Shtip you can reach in 40 minutes drive.


----------



## Junkie

The highway is marvelous please dont let communist propaganda to hijack your brain, communists should focus on building rather than on "reporting", because they have 0 (!) projects.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

stickedy said:


> However, in the U.S. the word "highway" is normally used as synonym for motorway / 2x2 expressway. But that is an U.S. special thing and it's confusing when using it outside of the USA


Highway just means 'main road'. Sometimes you have to see this in context to the overall road system. There are gravel roads that are called a 'highway' (such as the Dempster Highway or the Dalton Highway). 

The U.S. state highway system can be anything from a freeway to a minor two-lane road in a rural area. The national road system of New Zealand is also called a state highway, the vast majority of which are two-lane roads. 

The use of the word highway as an exclusive synonym for a motorway is mainly non-native European usage of the word. 

Just this week I was looking at the TomTom 2018 Congestion Index and they used the terms 'highway' and 'non-highway'. That reveals they are a Dutch company who aren't aware of real life usage of those terms. 'non-highway' is a term that isn't used in the way that TomTom intends it (non-motorway). A simple Google search would've shown that.


----------



## Uppsala

Is there any decision to build a motorway from Skopje to Kosovo border? Or are they still waiting?


----------



## MichiH

^^ What kind of decision do you mean? Awarding of the building contact?
It was announced in early 2019 that construction works should start this June...

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=155665792&postcount=2297


----------



## Junkie

This is Balkan and it is not that comprehensable it need time to develop and what is good there are resources from EIB for example for many road projects. Once something is finished people will learn and will ask for more.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

tfd543 said:


> How was it after kicevo heading towards ohrid ?


No changes, almost like last year (if you've passed that way).


----------



## MichiH

Junkie said:


> This is Balkan and it is not that comprehensable it need time to develop and what is good there are resources from EIB for example for many road projects. Once something is finished people will learn and will ask for more.


What are you talking about? I think that toll booth operation is even more expensive than e toll. Hungary, Bulgaria, Romania, Austria and Slovakia have e vignettes but Norway and Italy (pedemontana only) have km-based e tolls. Sure, enforcement is quite better when there is a booth you cannot pass without paying...

_Sorry, if you've not answered to Festin's post... but I think you have_


----------



## Junkie

I am talking Balkan is underdeveloped and it needs time for people and politicians to advance. That system is not comprehensable we have just recently started to improve our tolls with buidling two new while at the same time demolishing two old ones.


----------



## MichiH

Junkie said:


> I am talking Balkan is underdeveloped and it needs time for people and politicians to advance.


Ok, but then, you need to replace Balkans by Western Balkans


----------



## Junkie

In Western Balkan, Slovenia and Croatia are included too. We should evade them.


----------



## stickedy

MichiH said:


> Ok, but then, you need to replace Balkans by Western Balkans


 No  Balkans is correct in this case 



Junkie said:


> In Western Balkan, Slovenia and Croatia are included too. We should evade them.


No, in the way EU is using the term, EU member states are excluded, so Slovenia and Croatia were removed already. However, it's just an invention by EU...


----------



## MichiH

stickedy said:


> No  Balkans is correct in this case


Romania and Bulgaria have e vignette.




Junkie said:


> In Western Balkan, Slovenia and Croatia are included too. We should evade them.


We could agree on non-EU member Balkan states but the Croatian toll system is as substandard as yours  and a really big bottleneck in summer season.

Edit: And as substandard as Spain, France, most of Italy,...


----------



## stickedy

MichiH said:


> Romania and Bulgaria have e vignette.


I mean this part "I am talking Balkan is underdeveloped and it needs time for people and politicians to advance."


----------



## MichiH

stickedy said:


> I mean this part "I am talking Balkan is underdeveloped and it needs time for people and politicians to advance."


Kronach... are your politicians really "more advanced"? Seehofer, Dobrindt,... :lol: And they are obviously elected by less advanced people...


----------



## Junkie

Croatian system is NOT the same, it is closed toll system and you drive all the way until national borders



stickedy said:


> No, in the way EU is using the term, EU member states are excluded, so Slovenia and Croatia were removed already. However, it's just an invention by EU...


Slovenia and Croatia participate in all WB processes since 2000 summit in Thessaloniki and also such as Brdo-Brijuni and Berlin process which this year is in Poland


----------



## Junkie

MichiH said:


> Kronach... are your politicians really "more advanced"? Seehofer, Dobrindt,... :lol: And they are obviously elected by less advanced people...


Just googling I think this guy is right. I'd vote him 

German Interior Minister Horst Seehofer: 'Islam doesn't belong to Germany'

https://www.dw.com/en/german-interi...fer-islam-doesnt-belong-to-germany/a-42999726


----------



## Uppsala

Balkan or not Balkan? I know some Croatian people dont like the word Balkan...

But Croatia, Serbia and North Macedonia have the same system for toll on the motorways


----------



## Junkie

^^
Croatia and Serbia have closed system and according to my experience its much more developed. They also have that electronic system.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Skopje/Скопје;159962274 said:


> One shot of the Kichevo-Ohrid highway from my car. While I was driving, I didn't see much ground works there or any other sign of construction. Although, some viaducts were finished (sorry, I have no photos of that).


^^

Actually, I've managed to find one my photo where you can see one bridge/viaduct that is finished (but I don't remember the location):


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some photos of the Miladinovci-Shtip highway section, taken from the forum on _Build.mk_:



ko4ani said:


> Кратка репортажа од денеска од мене Автопатот според мене е со солиден квалитет, едно ниво под Демир Капија - Смоквица, според рамнината на асфалтот. Местата за патаритни се оставени без завршен слој на асфлат и истото не е баш удобно, исто на повеќе места се осекаат мали нерамнини.Сигнализацијата е одлична и хоринзонталната и вертикалната.И македноската болка, поголем дел од трасата веќе е зараснува во трева, за некое време ке се затнат и одводите и од неодржување ќе пропадне се.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ми се допаѓа оваа изведба во три ленти за возење на угорнините.
> 
> 
> 
> Настанати се и првите проблеми, од обилен дожд материјал од косините е свлечен дури и до средната лента.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Кон Миладиновци, водата е каналзиирана со бетонски канали и на косините немаше видни оштетувања.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Овде асфалтот е со нерамнини што напишав погоре
> 
> 
> 
> Назад кон Штип
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Исклучок за Св. Николе
> 
> 
> 
> Овде се изведуваат градежни работи
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> И овде се работи но моментално немаше активности
> 
> 
> 
> Пред крајот на автопатот и исклучоците за Кочани и Радовиш.


----------



## Uppsala

^^
Dont they have any exitnumbers at that new motorway?

It looks as though they have signs intended for exit numbers, but they lack the actual number.

E75/A1 from SRB-border to GR-border has real exitnumbers throughout the route.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

The author of the photos claims that all signs on the highway are ok.


----------



## Junkie

That is the most important infrastructural project built in NMK. It connects more than 200k people with the capital, rural regions with one of the lowest incomes per capita. That's why you dont see any traffic, because its the beginning. But the government is not conscious enough about the positive impact of this project. It will take time for them to realize this as the average man is not aware of the potential growth this connection offers.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

:siren: Google Translate :siren:

*A checkpoint in Petrovec was put into operation*



> The traffic along the corridor 10 is being monitored today through the checkpoint in Petrovec.
> 
> The cameras set up on the highway will provide information on toll collection, as well as possible stagnation or accidents on the road for the congestion.
> 
> Soon, this control center will be connected to the one in Negotino, which monitors the movement along the new highway to Gevgelija.
> 
> From here we will monitor the traffic on the new highway to Stip.


_source_

Also, a new card for electronic payment was introduced. Some photos:

Премиерот Заев на отворање на Контролен центар за патарини на наплатна рампа Петровец [03.07.2019] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr

Премиерот Заев на отворање на Контролен центар за патарини на наплатна рампа Петровец [03.07.2019] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr

Премиерот Заев на отворање на Контролен центар за патарини на наплатна рампа Петровец [03.07.2019] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr

Премиерот Заев на отворање на Контролен центар за патарини на наплатна рампа Петровец [03.07.2019] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr

Премиерот Заев на отворање на Контролен центар за патарини на наплатна рампа Петровец [03.07.2019] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr


----------



## Angel_1406199

I tried to send a private message to the user Skopje_Скопје here, but there is some glitch it doesnt work. Thats the user I am expecting to react ASAP 🙂


----------



## tfd543

Angel_1406199 said:


> Hi, does anyone here have the basic project of the new express way Gradsko-Prilep?
> I searched for it everywhere, and roads.org.mk are not responding to my emails.
> I only need too see the detailed draft of the junction/intersection at Gradsko at the motorway E75.
> Thank you.



Why dont you just call them?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Angel_1406199 said:


> Hi, does anyone here have the basic project of the new express way Gradsko-Prilep?
> I searched for it everywhere, and roads.org.mk are not responding to my emails.
> I only need too see the detailed draft of the junction/intersection at Gradsko at the motorway E75.
> Thank you.





Angel_1406199 said:


> I tried to send a private message to the user Skopje_Скопје here, but there is some glitch it doesnt work. Thats the user I am expecting to react ASAP 🙂


I don't have the basic project about the new express way Gradsko-Prilep, sorry. You could find more useful information on the Build.mk forum.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Reconstruction of the road Bogdanci-Furka...

_source_


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

BTW, the Minister for Transport and Communications stated that currently are ongoing reconstruction works on 420 km of regional roads in Macedonia. On _his facebook profile _there are some photos of some of the works.

He also announced an expressway from Strumica to the Bulgarian border in near future.

These photos are from the reconstruction of the road Strumica-Novo Selo, on the route to the Bulgarian border.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Pavement of the first few km of the expressway Stip-Radovish started yesterday...










_photo source_


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

From today there will be integrated control on the border cross Tabanovce-Preshevo between Serbia and Macedonia. The project is named ONE STOP SHOP. Some photos of the official event.

*Also, since yesterday a new pay toll on the Demir Kapija-Smokvica section of the A1 (E75) motorway was open for use and it costs 100 denars, so in total, if you travel from Serbia to Greece via Macedonia you will have to pay 300 denars or ~5 Euros for tolls. The pay toll in the oppossite direction is not open yet.*

Пуштање во употреба на One-stop-shop на граничниот премин Табановце-Прешево [26.08.2019] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr

Пуштање во употреба на One-stop-shop на граничниот премин Табановце-Прешево [26.08.2019] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr

Пуштање во употреба на One-stop-shop на граничниот премин Табановце-Прешево [26.08.2019] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr


----------



## tfd543

Great but What a shame that it has not been into force since 20 years ago (sigh)...

Now we are waiting for the same at The Kafasan border. Cheers.


----------



## EAUSERB

Is there some sort of a map by years on when sections of highways have been opened? I haven't been there in years, so I'm wondering how much it has changed in the meantime, at least from summer 2013. and E-75


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I don't know about the map, but as far as I recall, on A1 (E75) most recently were opened the sections Kumanovo-Tabanovce (2011) and Demir Kapija-Smokvica (2018).


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few photos of the ground works on the Gradsko-Prilep expressway, these are from the Gradsko-Rosoman-Drenovo section.

_source_


----------



## Uppsala

Skopje/Скопје;161832316 said:


> I don't know about the map, but as far as I recall, on A1 (E75) most recently were opened the sections Kumanovo-Tabanovce (2011) and Demir Kapija-Smokvica (2018).



And Demir Kapija-Smokvica was the last part of the E75/A1 between SRB-border and GR-border.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Yes.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Drone footage of the first section of the expressway Shtip-Kochani:






...and some photos of the ground works on the second section:

_source_


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Reconstructed road [R1207], section Mlado Nagorichane-Pelince:

_source_





































Reconstructed 10 km of the road [R1204], section Kumanovo-Sveti Nikole:


----------



## mimisal7

Skopje/Скопје;161860412 said:


> Few photos of the ground works on the Gradsko-Prilep expressway, these are from the Gradsko-Rosoman-Drenovo section.
> 
> _source_


Do you know when the road will be ready?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Most likely 2021, if everything goes by the plan.  But I think that it will be built somewhere in the 2023/2024.


----------



## Uppsala

^^
It looks like Google has entered the wrong road number on the map. This road is marked on the map as A1. But this is not A1 at all. Because A1 is the motorway that goes from SRB-border to GR-border.

So this road cannot be called A1. It seems to be A3, which they incorrectly marked on the map.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A1 officially has a branch route to Prilep, as defined in the road categorization of 2011: http://www.roads.org.mk/Upload/Document/MK/odluka-za-kategorizacija-133-2011.pdf


----------



## Uppsala

^^
So in practice there are two A1?

One is E75 and runs as a motorway from SRB-border to GR-border?

The second is a branch from "the real" A1 to Prilep?

Quite impractical then, as the road to Prilep is not E75, and is also independent of the motorway from SRB-border to GR-border. So it should have its own number instead.


----------



## belerophon

Skopje/Скопје;162087132 said:


> Drone footage of the first section of the expressway Shtip-Kochani:
> 
> ...and some photos of the ground works on the second section:


I remember that there were plans to reconstruct Kumanovo-Kriva Palanka road also. When i last drove it the condition was bad, not terrible though. 

But is there a need, if you can go to Stip, Kocani and forth to BG? Kocani is big, whilst the northern route is not so populated. The Bulgarian motorway is much closer, but the stretch between Kocani and Blagoewgrad is very curvy on the other hand. 

So what do you think will happen? One road might lower the priority for the other? Is there any talks with Bulgaria at all about their side? Kjustendil-Dupniza is not in bad state but is officially just a local road, the official route 6 to Sofia is much longer and makes not much sense since the A3 on Bg side is completed there. Between Blagoewgrad and NMK the road has no priority on BG-sideat all it seems, its also a local one without any alternative.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

There are already construction works on part of the section on the Rankovce-Kriva Palanka road (towards BG), but I don't have any photos at this moment. It should be an expressway. 

There is a border cross to BG after Strumica, at the Novo Selo, it was recently reconstructed (local) road, you can find photos on this thread on the previous pages. 

I don't think that Bulgaria is much interested in connecting with Macedonia at this moment, except the road between the two capitals (via Blagoevgrad, K. Palanka and Kumanovo) – the so called Corridor 8.



> But is there a need, if you can go to Stip, Kocani and forth to BG?


The tendency is to connect the biggest cities at that part of the country with Skopje, with the possibility one day to connect with Bulgaria if there is a need for it.


----------



## belerophon

I guess its a mistake. Blagoevgrad K.-Palanka makes no sense. you mean Kjustendil-K. Palanka do you? And the question is, if the connection to BG-A3 is at Dupniza, if any? sO an upgrade on BG-side...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ Sorry, I meant Kyustendil-K. Palanka. So far Bulgaria is not interested in upgrading their road(s) towards Macedonia.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Paving the first kilometers of the expressway Shtip-Kochani:





































_build.mk_


----------



## roaddor

Dupnitsa-Kumanovo must be a full motorway, even with a tunnel under Deve bair. Unfortunately this is not going to happen. Although Bulgaria is building other motorways at the moment, I have no clue why the connection between Sofia and Skopie is not put to the agenda. These are the two nearest and biggest cities in the region that are not going to be linked by a motorway. Total shame. There will be an expressway from A3/Dupnitsa to Deve bair but with this rate of construction I don't see it happen before 2025. It will be part of the so called Rila expressway which will go further east to Ihtiman/A1. By the way one day this route will be the shortest path from Istanbul to Skopie and the surroundings, including Veles. 
The other roads to Logodazh and Zlatarevo BCPs are local and won't be widened from BG side. They can handle the traffic well.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

A map with the current situation regarding motorways and expressways in Macedonia (sorry, it's only in Cyrillic, but I will translate you the legend):

light green - motorway
light green dots - motorway u/c
pink double dots - planned motorway (in process of planning)
dark green - expressway
dark green dots - expressway u/c
pink dots - planned expressway (in process of planning)

Автопати и експресни патишта v20190917 by ironmn, on Flickr


----------



## lampsakos21

Some friends have passed through the Prohor Pcinjski border crossing in order to avoid the big queue at the Tabanovce -Preševo border crossing and they referred that the last 5 km of R1207 from the borders were not fixed and it was like the old status .Is there any chance that they can fix that in the future ? The rest of the road was fresh,good and new and had nothing to do with the old status .


----------



## MichiH

@Skopje/Скопје, my definition of an expressway is a "lower than motorway-standard" 2x2 grade-separated road. I guess what you call expressway here is just a 1x2 or 2+1 express road, isn't it?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Here in Macedonia by expressway there are few definitions - for example, officially the road Tetovo-Gostivar is considered as expressway (2x2):










but also Veles-Kadrifakovo (1x1, with stop lanes):


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

lampsakos21 said:


> Some friends have passed through the Prohor Pcinjski border crossing in order to avoid the big queue at the Tabanovce -Preševo border crossing and they referred that the last 5 km of R1207 from the borders were not fixed and it was like the old status .Is there any chance that they can fix that in the future ? The rest of the road was fresh,good and new and had nothing to do with the old status .


Since they didn't reconstructed the road entirely, I doubt that they will do it in near future. It's typical Balkan neglect.


----------



## MichiH

Skopje/Скопје;162404732 said:


> Here in Macedonia by expressway there are few definitions - for example, officially the road Tetovo-Gostivar is considered as expressway (2x2):
> but also Veles-Kadrifakovo (1x1, with stop lanes):


Yes, I think it's a matter of language and translation. It's similar with the usage of "highway". Can we agree on using "international terms" here? I think it would be a great improvement since we are all kind of experts. Thanks :cheers:

Motorway / Freeway = 2 carriageways, grade-separated, access-controlled, no U turns
Expressway = 2 carriageways, grade-separated
Express road = 1 carriagway, partially grade-separated or access-controlled
Road / Highway = 1 carriageway


----------



## belerophon

OSM shows it in a good way (while thats often not the case in eastern europe).
The only real expressway in that terms is Tetovo-Gostivar. Its lacking emergency lanes, but is grade separated. 

They do count the older part of the split cestion of A1 also as an expressway, because it is a lower standard than the other direction. Well. 

The other expressways we might talk about are in construction. (connection of Prilep; Stip-Kocani, Stip-Radovis) 

The problem is, that the official media and road administration calls everything expressway we would call just a more important main road. So it is about its importance not about its standard. Thats more or less what OSM marks red. So if you refer to any official source you get in trouble. Thats the case in other countries as well. I cannot judge if they talk about expressways because it sounds better or if it is the same in the foreign language. But to me it seems to be a different categorization in the foreign language as well. I remember often the word magistrala. How is it in macedonian language?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

It's also magistrala or "magistralen pat".


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Stip - Miladinovci, 6x time lapse


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

So, the total costs for this motorway surpassed half a billion Euros so far... 

:siren: Google translate :siren:

*The cost of the Ohrid-Kicevo highway exceeded half a billion euros*



> The cost of construction of the Ohrid-Kicevo highway is growing. The Parliamentary Committee on Finance and Budget adopted today a draft decision on a new loan from Chinese Export-Import Bank in the amount of 180m euros, costing the construction of this capital project more than half a billion euros.
> 
> According to initial projections in 2014, when construction began on the 57km-long highway section, it was estimated at around 360m euros. But due to serious flaws in the mapping and design it will significantly exceed the original projections.
> 
> Тhe Ohrid-Kicevo highway, which is being built by the Chinese company Sinohydro with subcontractors from Albania and Macedonia, was supposed to be completed in January 2018, but the deadline is prolonged by 2021.


----------



## tfd543

This is what NMK is waiting for as the next big road project. I dont Think it will open in 2021, rather in 2023.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Reconstruction of some local or regional roads:

_source_

regional road Р1302, section Delchevo-Pehchevo, in length of 10,8 km










regional road Р1204, section Kadrifakovo-Shtip, in length of 7 km










regional road Р1304, section Berovo-Vinica, in length of 11 km 










regional road Р2235, section Mavrovo village-Nikiforovo, in length of 6,6 km



















regional road Р2342, section Trkanje-Pishica, in length of 9,8 km










regional road Р1310, section Berovo-Bulgarian border, in length of 6,6 km










regional road Р1107, section Kavadarci-Rosoman, in length of 6,4 km


----------



## roaddor

I am interested what is the condition of the roads on the following route Rankovce-Turalevo-Kokoshine-Sv.Nikole-Milino-I/C with the major road to Veles. In particular Rankovce-I/C with R1205. Then R2247 from Sekulica to the I/C with R1204. And finally the road from Sv.Nikole to the I/C with the main road to Veles/A3.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

I have no info about that. Sorry.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

tfd543 said:


> I dont get why they are not releasing some of the parts especially b/t the long tunnel and ohrid.


Well, probably because those sections are still unfinished and do not fulfill any motorway standards (no final pavement, no signs, no marked hard shoulders, no barriers etc. etc.)

This is the current situation in most of the sections:




























So, as you can see, the sections are not ready for use.


----------



## tfd543

At least Its not soil


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Construction of a bridge on the Pcinja river, between the villages of Ruzhanichino and Dolno Konjari. The total costs are estimated at 1 million Euros, and it should be open for use in July this year.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Uppsala said:


> Thank you! It is interesting to read your opinion! I'm not claiming at all that you're wrong. In your principles you are right.
> 
> The motorway between Veles and Katlanovo may be seen as a Yugoslav cheat building. Instead of completing a motorway, they only build a single carriageway and then use a military road as the second carriageway. And then you make the old military road one-way. And then they all classify into a complete motorway.
> 
> As I said: I agree with you in your arguments.
> 
> But one thing: Officially, the route between Katlanovo and Veles is a complete motorway. All signs show that it is a real motorway. Although the section is very special, it actually meets the standards for actually being classified as a real motorway. Otherwise, roads that are almost motorways, function as motorways, are part of the motorway network, etc. instead have expressway signs. But the section between Katlanovo and Veles actually has real motorway signs. So it actually meets the norm of being a motorway after all. And not just according to Macedonian standards, but in general European standards.
> 
> Another thing too. On all international maps, the section between Katlanovo and Veles is a motorway and nothing else.
> 
> But I have a question for you: What do you say about the Slovenian section of A2 at Višnja Gora? That part is built on exactly the same principles as between Katlsanovo and Veles. It's just a little shorter, but otherwise no difference. I guess that section is no more motorway then Katlanovo-Veles?
> 
> And then we have what I mentioned earlier in Italy. Italian A7 on parts between Milan and Genoa. It's the southern part of that road. It feels like driving on a narrow curvy road through villages. But it is one-way and has large signs of motorway standards. But if you ignore one-way and if you do not see the big signs, there is nothing that leads the mind to motorway in several sections here. It is believed that you drive on a small village road. Here I want to know your opinion too. Surely it can't be more motorway than Katlanovo-Veles?
> 
> So I'm curious about your views on my examples from Slovenia and Italy


Okay, so i did check these and i have to say some stuff.

Europe can classify whatever they want, even USA does so, on 2 way roads they end up calling some of them highways.
It's the same case in my country, but for expressways instead.
National roads, even the ones with 100 km/h vmax (Prilep - Bitola for example) are still regional roads. Some other people may also classify them as fast regional roads, which is still fine too.

For me Veles - Katlanovo isn't, and will never be a highway, but a huge scam to milk money from the already existing 3 tolls.
For a such short distance, that much amount of tolls, and i don't even need to mention that there's like 7 tolls on A1, which isn't barely even 200 km long.
In Serbia, let's count from Belgrade to Vranje (border with my country) there's only 2 or 3 tolls.


Below i have some images of different types of roads, highways and expressways. I would like to explain how i classify them.









This by my, and my country's standards is an expressway, in Macedonian Експресен Пат, or as some like to call it Express Road, or Fast Road.
Speeds usually vary. Lowest being 80 km/h vmax, and highest being 110 km/h vmax.

Such express in my country are U/C
The "express road" from Veles to Tri Česmi is not a proper express road, and here's why.

First of all, it goes through villages instead of bypassing them, which means not only speed is reduced, but there's no hard shoulder and the road becomes 2 lane 2 way in that given area. You can see on the map, in most of those villages that's the case. There's no bypass, and on the whole "expressway" from Veles to Stip there's not even a single junction, but rather intersections, which again require you to slow down and to watch out for approaching traffic coming from the nearby villages. You can exactly see that.
Another issue are the curves. Some of them were smoothened out, but most weren't, and now there's sharp curves, and vmax is 80 km/h. Tell me who on earth drives 80 km/h vmax on sharp curves??? They didn't even bother smoothening out most of the curves (realigning them), and that's why there were many accidents when this route was in heavy usage.

The hard shoulders aren't even wide enough to accommodate traffic that wants to stop, and i don't even need to mention that on some parts one of the hard shoulder lane is shorter, but one is larger.
There's a lot of other wrong things with that "express road", but what has been done has been done.
New U/C express roads are Tri Česmi - Krupište (Štip - Kočani) Expressway.
Lot 1 is almost to be opened the following months.
This and the express road Štip - Radoviš (Tri Česmi - Radoviš) will be the first express roads in my country built like proper expressways, with proper highway - like junctions, and of course these express roads are projected (not fully projected but still) to be expanded into highways in the future, if of course there's a need to.
The vmax on Štip - Radoviš is said to be 110 km/h but i doubt they will put 110 km/h vmax, maybe 80, 90 or 100 km/h vmax at most because this route has some curves too (smooth curves, but still curves), and for safety reasons.








Here's the route. It might have been posted before. But yeah, this is where the express road will go.
The section Tri Česmi - Štip West sadly did not become highway, because the highway Miladinovci - Tri Česmi (Skopje - Štip) ends at Tri - Česmi for unknown reasons they did not to the remaining part, and that part will become expressway, and it is part of the Štip - Radoviš Expressway, and that's why it's shown on the map.
Below are some of the interchanges
*







*
















You can see they are exactly highway like, and there's no intersecions that require you to fully slow down and stop, unlike in the "Expressway" from Veles to Kadrifakovo (Veles - Štip)

While the highway Miladinovci - Tri Česmi was U/C we had a discussion in our local forum, and some leaked images popped out for the Tri - Česmi Interchange.









You can see that this perfectly resembles a full highway interchange. So if they consider upgrading Tri Česmi - Kočani (Štip - Kočani Expressway, of course once it gets finished first, and if there's a need to), and Tri Česmi - Radoviš (Štip - Radoviš Expressway, of course once it gets finished first, and if there's a need to do it) then they might go with this variant, and of course the part from Tri Česmi to Štip West will completely be bypassed, and instead that highway (talking about if Štip - Radoviš gets an upgrade to highway) will merge probably at Štip South interchange, and from there be all highway. Other than these expressways, we also have Gradsko - Drenovo - Fariš (not entirely correct on the route) but this is expressway going towards Prilep, and they made a huge mistake by building this through the Drenovo Gorge, it's much harder to build here than it is through Babuna, plus you will end up making a highway, instead of expressway.
But this expressway got stopped, and the previous company (Spanish Rubaru) got accused of stealing and washing money, basically corruption, so the whole project was stopped.

Aside from these type of express roads, we have other type of roads, which are express roads, by my classification and by most of others here.








Have a closer look. Does this look to you like a highway? Probably yes. Even for Europe, and their totally not wrong standards.
This is actually a highway, at least it's classified so by the government and there's even 2 tolls on this totally real highway.
This is actually one of the most congested "highway" and "highway" with the most traffic and probably even most accidents.
This is the highway Majka Tereza (Mother Theresa), A2 and the section from Tetovo to Gostivar is only 4 lanes, but no hard shoulder.
By my classification this is an express way, kind of like how they build the express ways in Bulgaria.
Sadly we won't get 4 lane expressways in the future, and it mostly won't happen, because every government and even by law 4 lane roads (like the one above on the picture) are considered as highways.

So so far these are my classifications when it comes to expressways. Now moving on, to highways, and the question that you asked
(Will continue this below because it only let's me attach 7 files).


----------



## The Wild Boy

Moving on...








Over here we have the A1, and in some cases it's like this. Where in either left or the right side of the highway, the shoulder lane is missing.
So in that case i classify this as a 2nd class highway segment, thus it's still a highway because it's running next to other side of the highway which has a shoulder lane.
Some of these segments at the A1 highway, exactly from Smokvica - Gevgelija have been expanded and had added shoulder lane where it wasn't there before, because of the upgrading and new highway from Demir Kapija to Smokvica.
In this case, they can easily upgrade that part, but they do not bother that much about such stuff.
This must've been some existing 2 way rod that later got upgraded to highway when the paralel line was built next to it, and in order to save costs, they did not bother to upgrade the old road and add a hard shoulder lane back then.
















Now these are proper highways as we all know them.
Even if there's a road with 6 lanes, but no hard shoulder i would still classify it as highway, but let's say under class 2 or an urban - like highway.


And at the end the answer to your question.

No i do not classify neither of therese nor in Italy, nor in Slovenia as proper highways.
But, these do have 80 km/h vmax as their minimum speed, and have much smoother curves, than Katlanovo - Veles.

Plus, if you look closer the part in Slovenia, it probably ended the same case as Katlanovo - Veles, because Slovenia back then was also part of Yugoslavia.
So in order to quickly reduce traffic accidents before they were to build a full motorway, they just temporarily converted the existing road to 1 way, and they were probably planning in the future to make a second highway running paralel to the existing one. You can see it on the images i sent below from the overpasses at Veles - Katlanovo, and even if you look at A2 at Višnja Gora on the other road that is full highway, you can see that there is indeed some space and something dug probably for a paralel highway next to the existing one, instead of using the 1 way converted road. They for sure had this in mind even since Yugoslavia, but lack of funds (because they were building a lot of stuff in Yugoslavia, so they couldn't focus and find everything at the same time) and they did not finish the other part, and Yugoslavia collapsed later.

Maybe the road that was dug at Višnja Gora, the current government or any previous has /had or plans to build a paralel highway next to the existing one, nobody really knows.


Aaaand, i got some news.
It seems that for the current elections, one of the big political party, in their election programe has mentioned finishing a highway from Katlanovo to Veles.
So it seems they know about this serious issue on the A1, and that it has to be finished.
Plus it's from there (near Ezero Mladost) where the rumored highway towards Prilep and Biola is supposed to start and go though Babuna Mountain.
The estimated price for construction of the proper highway from Katlanovo to Veles is around 8,9 Billion MKD.
That's around 144,324,094 in Euros. 
And hopefully with this they will also add the missing hard shoulders across A1.


----------



## Uppsala

Thanks for your answers!

Officially, the A1 is between Katlanovo and Veles motorway. Actually not to say against. But special and probably also built so that it can meet the standards very scarcely, but still so that it is approved to be called motorway in accordance with both Macedonian and general European standards. That was probably the idea when they built it in the old Yugoslav regime. Same with A2 in Slovenia at Višnja Gora. And as you say, A2 in Slovenia is also a Yugoslav project.

But just because it's officially a motorway doesn't mean it necessarily feels like it.

Since you say that even the cases with A2 in Slovenia and A7 in Italy do not become motorways either, well then your reasoning becomes logical.

Thank you for the answers!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The road Rankovce-Kriva Palanka has been reconstructed (repaved) in length of 21 km...




























*build.mk*


----------



## Arnorian

The Wild Boy said:


> In Serbia, let's count from Belgrade to Vranje (border with my country) there's only 2 or 3 tolls.


There is only one toll on that section. You can't count the entrance plaza, the wasted time is small.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Arnorian said:


> There is only one toll on that section. You can't count the entrance plaza, the wasted time is small.


Serbia has more km highway, but also less tols. 
Let's keep in mind that Serbia uses open /closed system of tolling vehicles, which is a really smart option. And of course Serbia steals less money from the drivers on the highways, while in my country A1 is a money making machine, but only for the government.


----------



## Arnorian

All the tolled section of motorways in Serbia are closed now.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Another interesting thing that you might have not known about, is that there's a law that obiligates for construction companies, when reconstructing a road, be it highway, a national road, street or a Boulevard to always use the cheapest type of asphalt possible.

So that is why 1 year after they reconstruct a highway, it turns in bad condition.


Currently the only highways with good and quality asphalt are A1 (Demir Kapija - Smokvica), and A4 (Miladinovci - Tri Cešmi) [Skopje - Štip].


----------



## tfd543

The Wild Boy said:


> Another interesting thing that you might have not known about, is that there's a law that obiligates for construction companies, when reconstructing a road, be it highway, a national road, street or a Boulevard to always use the cheapest type of asphalt possible.
> 
> So that is why 1 year after they reconstruct a highway, it turns in bad condition.
> 
> 
> Currently the only highways with good and quality asphalt are A1 (Demir Kapija - Smokvica), and A4 (Miladinovci - Tri Cešmi) [Skopje - Štip].


What law is that? Can you refer to it?


----------



## The Wild Boy

tfd543 said:


> What law is that? Can you refer to it?


I don't know, but i have heard on our local forum. 
People were complaining about the quality of asphalt when they were reconstructing parts of A1 (Veles - Katlanovo), and some member said that. 
I'll try to find it, and see if i find anything, and then post it here


----------



## tfd543

^^i dont Think Its a law that explicitly says this, otherwise its amateurish and worrying. Im saying this because how could it be justified if it was really true?


----------



## ntom

Of course there's no such provision in any law. They're probably referring to the Procurement Law, which is normal to call for the lowest price when awarding a contract. But the quality is guaranteed in the tender where the agency responsible sets the requirements and the warranty. It is the agency's responsibility to ensure the quality of the works.


----------



## The Wild Boy

But the agency only cares to steal money, and they won't use the best possible materials no matter what. 
Go on and take a ride on A1 from Demir Kapija towards Veles, and you will see what I'm talking about. 
This section was reconstructed many times, and it was built 2005.
Now for a section built 2005, it's in a really bad condition.


----------



## ntom

Yeah, I understand where you're coming from. Unfortunately corruption has a lot of play still. They'll often award a contract to their clients who put down a lower than normal price.

That's why it's important to award contracts to the Lowest Responsible bidder. But more important than that an independent judiciary and supervision.

Alas, we're living in countries with rampant cronyism and clientelism.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

*Construction of the express road A3 Shtip - Kochani, section Shtip - Krupishte* 

-there are some interesting aerial shots-


----------



## tfd543

Not visible.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

How about now?


----------



## The Wild Boy

Der Rattenfänger said:


> Are all of the express roads currently under construction 1x2 roads? I'm particularly interested in the section Rankovce - Kriva palanka?


Yes. You can see like the very first images, that's how we unfortunately do express roads. And when someone says express road they mean those types of express roads. 


Rankovce - Kriva Palanka will be made similar to Štip - Kočani and Štip - Radoviš, with smooth curves, highway - like interchanges, and all the other similar stuff. 

The advantage of such roads is that you can just build a parallel one next to the existing road, and boom you get a motorway. 


As i have explained before, we have a so called motorway from Tetovo to Gostivar that actually is an express road with 2+2 lanes, but then again, we have a saying here that if a 2+2 road gets build, then why not add additional asphalt and you get a motorway. That's probably one of the reasons why it's different here and why 2+2 roads even by law are designated as motorways and are even tolled.


So maybe in the future if the government changes, then they could change that and start calling those 2+2 roads as express roads, but that will mean that all the existing express roads will have to be upgraded to a motorway. 

I don't think anyone will bother making such a change, because it's going to cause more chaos. 

The solution is that we upgrade all existing 2+2 roads to full motorway standards. 
And that is exactly what they will do with the express road from Tetovo to Gostivar. That's exactly what they are doing when upgrading A1, because some parts of our motorways are 2 lanes without hard shoulders too. 

A1 at Gevgelija was expanded to a full motorway when the remaining part of A1 was finished from Smokvica to Demir Kapija. 
Before that the right side of the motorway had a 2 lane formation with a hard shoulder, but the left side didn't have a hard shoulder, and then it was the opposite and so on. 
The only section there that is still 2+2 is only the bridge over vardar river. 


Then the section of A1 from Katlanovo towards Petrovec is also 2 lanes and they are expanding it now. The other side is a 2 lanes with hard shoulder. 
The section from Katlanovo to Veles is not even a motorway, but that is another thing that i have discussed before. 

And then you have the motorway that connects to the Skopje Airport, which is just a 2+2 formation. That motorway is mainly used by transit traffic and traffic going to and from the airport. 

And then you have the sections from and to Kumanovo. Some of which have been expanded, but some are still 2 lanes without hard shoulders. 

When these sections get finished, upgraded and expanded then we can have a more safe and proper motorway network, and we will only have the 1x2 with smaller hard shoulder express roads, and build / use them untill the traffic doesn't rise. When the traffic rises on a given express road, then they will have to consider upgrading those sections to fill motorways, which should be easier.


But let's not forget that my country is a small country. On certain places there's not a lot of traffic, but on some there is. 

We will either connect a city with a motorway or express road connection. Plus, for most of the cases it will just be pointless to just use a 2+2 connection with hard shoulders, because as i have said why build 2+2 when you can add a bit of asphalt and turn it into a full motorway. 

I must say tho yeah, we should've had most of the express roads built as motorways instead. 

But this way it's also not bad because we can measure if the traffic levels are really demanding for an express road to be built. 

Plus, even though by law it's forbidden people step on the hard shoulders on express roads, they move a bit to the right so they can free up some space for the other drivers overtaking. Even the police doesn't care and allows drivers to actually do that. 

This makes driving and overtaking much safer, yeah but then again the chances are higher of rear - ending some parked vehicle on the hard shoulder, but we don't have that many vehicles that stop at hard shoulders so that shouldn't be a huge deal.


----------



## svt11

We want to go Macedonia in January, but are hotels and restaurants closed? Somebody knows?


----------



## The Wild Boy

svt11 said:


> We want to go Macedonia in January, but are hotels and restaurants closed? Somebody knows?


Currently restaurants have an obligation to work until 6pm. 
I believe hotels work, but by strong covid protocols. 

So you might be able to come, but let's say if the governments imposes a lock down and says that no one is allowed to go outside after 9pm, then you won't be able to go outside. 

Edit: Just checked, hotels do indeed work. You will have to check for yourself which dates are available to be booked, and you can ask the hotel personal for more information.


----------



## svt11

9pm for January is more than enough


----------



## The Wild Boy

Happy new 2021 guys!


May 2021 bring joy, health, happiness, luck and may all wishes be fulfilled!

And of course, no more covid!


Hoping to see more important projects in my country inaugurated and built in the period of 2021 / 2022!


Wish you all the best, 

your dear forum member.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

* Reconstruction of a bridge on the river Pchinja, on the regional road Kumanovo-Sveti Nikole [Р1204] *



The bridge is one of the longest in the country, 335 meters.

*build.mk*


























​


----------



## The Wild Boy

Fresh.


----------



## The Wild Boy

This is what could possibly be one part of the planned Kicevo - Gostivar Motorway.

The Kicevo - Gostivar Motorway will also take a long time to build because it too also goes through hard terrain, and if I'm not wrong, the terrain from Kicevo towards Gostivar is slightly harder than the terrain from Kicevo to Ohrid.

Btw you can notice the motorway that ends at Kicevo, which is still under construction (near Knezhino Village).


----------



## The Wild Boy

Well it seems that the whole project, feasibility and environmental study "leaked" regarding the Kichevo - Gostivar motorway.

First of all let's clear things a bit.











This is the planned route as you can see, but take things with a grain of salt as it could change (some local people were against having their village cut in half, where the motorway was supposed to run through). More detailed maps and informations are shown in the files i posted below.

The first study was done in 2015 for the whole motorway (all phases) from Kicevo to Gostivar and it's outdated so going to have to be (or is already) re - newed. So take all these stuff with a grain of salt, as they might change.










This picture above is the projected phase of the first section from Kicevo to Bukojchani. There is another proposed route mentioned in the study, but that one received a lot of negative points, so it was not chosen.

This first section is actually the easiest of the other 2, as it will mostly be hills, flatter land, some smaller mountains, and going through river.
It will have bridges, overpasses, viaducts and one tunnel (Kolibari Tunnel) which will be 700m long.

Building this section first is of a big importance, as those 2,5km remaining from the Ohrid - Kichevo motorway can also be put in use.
So first the part from where the motorway Ohrid - Kichevo ends to the Kichevo North Interchange should be put in use to completely bypass Kichevo, because once the Ohrid - Kichevo motorway gets finished, all traffic will still have to go through the city.
Then after the first phase gets built, the second phase will have to be built. Both the second and third phase are in a hard terrain going through mountains, and there will be big descends towards Gostivar. Numerous viaducts, bridges and smaller tunnels will have to be built, and the whole sections including all 3 phases could be finished around 2028 or so.
The first, second and third phases do not follow the existing railway route, and go by completely different routes.
For retroperspective here's an image of the existing railway line:








It contains the longest railway tunnel (Tunnel Bukovik) and it goes under the Bukovik mountains. This railway was built sometime in the 60's and it's an engineering marvel, having lots of bridges and viaducts (and the longest railway viaduct in my country too)









So this should give you a good look at the terrain there. It might not have long tunnels, but we will certainly see some long viaducts and bridges.


One of the forum members on the build.mk forum did a drawing of the proposed route on Google Earth, and this is how it turned out:
































Keep in mind that these images are just built by how the terrain goes, and they are not meant to be 100% Accurate.

Another thing i did is a re - draw on a map that i found on one of the studies. This pretty much sums up the important roads and corridors of my country.









And here are all the links to the studies:



http://www.roads.org.mk/UserFiles/files/ZivotnaSredina/2015_01_02_SEA%20Gostivar-Kicevo_objavena%20na%20jpdp%20web.pdf


(Study done in December, 2014)



http://roads.org.mk/UserFiles/files/ZivotnaSredina/2020/Buk_Kic/Ne-tehnicko%20rezime_Bukojchani-Kichevo_NTS%20MK.pdf


(Study done in November 2020)



http://roads.org.mk/UserFiles/files/ZivotnaSredina/2020/Buk_Kic/Studija_Bukojani_Kicevo.pdf


(Study done in December 2020)

These are studies with a lot of pages, and they are in Macedonian. It would take me a really long time to translate them, so for those curious you can try to translate some of the stuff written there, but what i said pretty much summarizes it up. They did not choose the route to follow the existing railway route for many reasons, and so it will be something similar to what i explained.

And keep in mind that nothing is 100% Accurate, as there's many studies yet to be conducted until we see something official.


----------



## tfd543

I have a question. How do one get to the kicevo-ohrid highway when going southbound ? Do you have to go through villages west of Kicevo first? I dont get where the junction is near the city.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

tfd543 said:


> I have a question. How do one get to the kicevo-ohrid highway when going southbound ? Do you have to go through villages west of Kicevo first? I dont get where the junction is near the city.


If you're asking about the future motorway, then most likely there will be junction right after you exit the city, given the fact that now a boulevard at the periphery serves as kind of ring road for Kichevo.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

As part of the project for the expressway A4 Stip-Radovish, a construction of a new bridge on the river Bregalnica is planned, parallel to the old one, which is located on the existing road and it will be reconstructed and reinforced. The new bridge will have a length of 65,94 meters. The old bridge has a length of 61, 1 meters.

the old bridge



























​


----------



## The Wild Boy

^^^ Just going to add up on this:








The bridges you see will be used for carrying traffic in one way and for merging in and out of the interchange. The existing old bridge is being renovated and widened as well.

This project is really weird because some interchanges are wide enough and projected to allow for expansion into a full profile motorway, but some interchanges aren't.


----------



## bogdymol

Some random pictures I took with the Macedonian road network during my trip this week:

A4 Skopje - Shtip, direction south (I even saw some cyclist and a family walking their dog on the hard shoulder on this section, but did not take a picture):










A3 expressway from Kadrifakovo towards Veles, direction west. The entire stretch has a 80 km/h speed limit:










Underneath a viaduct on A1 near Veles:










A1/A3 intersection close to Skopje, driving north:










A1 towards Serbia: an overpass built by Austrian construction company Alpine, that went bankrupt in 2013:


----------



## The Wild Boy

2 weeks ago, the Minister for Transport and Infrastructure had a visit in Tetovo, and had a meeting with the mayor of Tetovo. They discussed about various infrastructure projects around Tetovo.
One of them is the Tetovo - Gostivar motorway.
As you know, Tetovo - Gostivar is not a motorway, and i have said it many times. The government knows this, and has realized it a long time ago, and so have many of the previous governments. This section is tolled, and it's in bad quality. What makes it even worse is that this is a dangerous "motorway", the lanes are narrow, there is no hard shoulder present and it's the road with the most traffic.

So, the Minister for Transport said that they consider building a separate motorway from this current express road, and they will just upgrade the existing express road, re - draw it and build another section which will take a different but slightly closer route to the existing express road.









The existing road can actually be upgraded, but the main question is will it be wroth it. There's plenty of buildings, houses and even some smaller factories near this express road, so you have to factor in the expropriation, land cost, removal of buildings, etc... That all adds up to the money, so a separate new route might be a cheaper option.

Below is a picture showing the road stats for 2020, the 9 most frequent roads in my country for 2020.








On the top is again Tetovo - Gostivar and you should get now why it's the most dangerous "motorway".
Struga - Vevchani doesn't come as a surprise to me, as it's a road like Strumica - Novo Selo, that has to carry both transiting traffic and traffic going to / from each village as well. The first step and solution is to build a motorway from Ohrid to Struga. I have explained about that in my previous posts. Basically there are problems with UNESCO, that will have to be solved in the future, in order for that project to become a thing.
Strumica - Novo Selo is a no surprise, as we all know. There is an express road planned to be built from Strumica all the way to the Bulgarian border to relive traffic from the existing road, and increase safety.

Ohrid - Pestani is a road that goes by the Lake, it goes through many touristic places and attractions, beaches and what so not, and during peak summer period it has plenty of vehicles too.
Officially nothing is planned by the government, but the previous (VMRO) government had some proposals for an express road there too.

Now there's another road, which you probably haven't heard of and it's Madzari - Katlanovo.
It's the road that is used mostly from people living there, and vehicles that want to bypass the Petrovec Toll on A1. Because we have plenty of tolls for such a small amount of motorway (easy way to rob the poor), people seek ways to bypass those tolls and choose to drive on those regional roads which increases the traffic. The solution on that road is to completely get rid of the Petrovec toll, build more interchanges (by converting the overpasses and underpasses) into interchanges, so most of the villages can be directly connected to the motorway, which should further relive traffic.

Aside from that, the rest is as expected. Traffic is probably reduced a bit due to COVID, but not in drastic difference.


Now some other info:

Regarding the Strumica - Smokvica Express Road, i have posted some pictures below of where the route will go.








This is the first section, and the hardest one. You can see Strumica on the top right.
This section includes the small part of Strumica before the Valandovo Hill (Gorge) and the Valandovo Hill (Gorge) itself.
The first part is the most easiest, and can be build to a motorway like standard. This part will probably temporary end where the existing road ends and connect with the Boulevard in Strumica. It might just get widened, and that's it. But in the future, I'm pretty sure they will build a trumpet interchange, or something similar to connect it with the Strumica Bypass. The Strumica bypass will link this express road with the Strumica - Novo Selo Express Road, and with Strumica - Radoviš (if that ever gets built as an express road or a motorway).
The second part of the first phase is the hardest one, and it includes upgrading, widening the existing road, re - aligning the curves, building some new sections (part of re - aligning the road), and doing the same to the bridges as well.








The second phase begins where the first phase ends, and that is the bypass of village Kosturino. Current traffic has to go through the village, it has to interact with tractors, slower traffic and kids on the road, making it a more dangerous road. Since the terrain there is slightly easier, a new route will be built and in full motorway like standard, with smooth curves and grade separated interchanges.
Then the second part of this second phase is the so called "New Valandovo Valley". You can see the new route has much smoother curves, and not every curve is up to the motorway - like standard, but it's better than the existing road. The gradation will be lower, i believe at around 8%, so ascending and descending will be much easier than before.
Then the last part of the second phase is where the flat land begins, and the easiest part. There's the first interchange on this part, near the Rabrovo Industrial Zone.








The third and last phase begins where the second phase ends. There will be a bigger bypass of Valandovo, and another interchange after Valandovo to accommodate the nearby villages. The last interchange is what it will link to the old fast road which itself links to A1 at Smokvica Village.

That's pretty much as far as this project goes. The vmax will be 110 km/h, but near the hard part of Section 1, the fastest vehicles could drive would be 70 km/h, and nothing more.
Section 2 will have a vmax of 80 km/h, and Section 3 will have a vmax of 110 km/h.


And for last, some info related to the Štip - Radoviš Motorway.

Parts from Štip West to Štip South interchange will be have to be completely closed for traffic, because of upgrading and extending the road there, as part of the Štip - Radoviš Express Road.
They will have to do Compaction (Tamponing) and reconstruction / expansion of that section, so traffic will have to be diverted through Štip.
If they let traffic flow, while construction is underway, that can have serious effects on the quality of the road later on. And Strabag is a serious company that wants to have the highest quality of asphalt done.
There is really no other solution. Building temporary roads just specifically for this purpose will cost a lot and it won't be worth it. So as a temporary solution, traffic will have to be diverted through Štip. No other solution.

On the Section from Bučim to Radoviš, traffic will also have to be diverted, but here it can be diverted on the local road. Currently it's diverted near Radoviš, and traffic goes on the local road. They will asphalt and build the remaining local road from Bučim to Radoviš (the old road to Radoviš, as i explained before), and they will revert the traffic from the current Magistral Road in use, to the local road.
That section will have to be upgraded and expanded, just like the part from Štip West to Štip South. The good thing on this section is that there is somewhat a local road, that will need to have little work, and they can divert traffic to that road. Simple as that.
Now when will this take place, I don't know but as soon as I find info, everyone will be informed.
Edit: I also forgot to mention. The bridge over river Bregalnica is actually not built in a full motorway standard, but the old bridge that is under renovation will be used for merging on the interchange and carrying the one way traffic, and so will the new one. Hence why they are also widening the old bridge. This doesn't mean that it can't be upgraded and expanded one day, if possible and if there's a need of course. Again, sorry for the mistake, i corrected it now.


----------



## The Wild Boy

bogdymol said:


> A4 Skopje - Shtip, direction south (I even saw some cyclist and a family walking their dog on the hard shoulder on this section, but did not take a picture)


Don't find this surprising, it's quite often.
The main problem on A4 is that there aren't fences everywhere, and most of the fences that are present are not properly installed. There's also another issue where the third lane does not close from the right side, but instead the far left lane closes.








^ This is how it used to be before, and that's how it's pretty much used elsewhere in the world.








^ This is how it is now. Very big mistake, and the person / company that did this should be instantly fired... There's nothing on that crossed out white spot. They probably did this when they were fixing some of the landslides that occurred.
Idk if you noticed this while driving, but really dangerous. So far no - one has done anything to re - draw those lines, and this is just unacceptable. Truly shows the bad image of my country.

Not to mention that one time, when going towards Skopje, we had a dog run over the motorway. Yes you read that right, a dog casually decided to cross the motorway, and we were driving around 100 km/h. We had to brake so hard, or else we would hit the dog. Luckly no - one was behind us, or we would've ended badly...

Now don't get me wrong, A4 is a nice motorway, and me and my family drive through it quite a lot when we're on the holidays at my grandparents, or say if we go to Bulgaria. It's a nice motorway, but mistakes like this, unacceptable.

They also have those dotted lines for keeping a distance during foggy weather. I think they should implement those on all motorway network in my country, not only on the small stretch near the Kadrifakovo Interchange on A4.

Edit: Most parts of this motorway were actually upgrades, and removal of existing regional roads. So now you have like 5 villages near this motorway. Before this motorway got built, they all used the local road. When the motorway got built, many of the local roads had to be destroyed, or converted. So the traffic from those villages, and the people living in those villages do not really have other alternatives to drive and walk on, so they are forced to use the motorway. Quite risky yes, but when you have no other choice...
Yes there's probably unpaved dirt roads, some asphalted roads but that's mostly used by the farmers. And the route those roads take is usually longer, since it passes through villages. The motorway doesn't and thus is the shortest route.
You can have a good look on google earth, and go a little back in time to see what was present on this location before the motorway got built.


----------



## bogdymol

In Austria and sometimes also in Germany the additional climbing lane “appears” on the left side and also “closes” on the left side. When there is a lot of traffic it works much smoother than having it on the right. 

So I don’t think that is a mistake.


----------



## satanism

Absolutely, it makes much more sense to be like it is now. Otherwise the rather ignorant general driver population keeps driving in the middle lane, greatly reducing the usefulness of the additional one.


----------



## bogdymol

Exactly! If you have it on the right, slow vehicles drivers have to change lane (and sometimes they don’t!). 

If you have it on the left, everybody drives in their own lane, and who wants to overtake has the bonus of an additional lane.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The problem with many climbing lanes is that they end at the top of the hill. This means that traffic has to merge at the point where truck traffic is at its slowest. It's better to continue the lane for several hundred meters so trucks can gain speed again. 

I also believe that going back from 3 to 2 lanes is better with a lane reduction on the left, this eliminates lane changes by (slow) trucks interfering with faster car traffic.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Update on Stip - Radovis Express Road:

Opening date 5th or 6th may.

Part of the Problematic Section 1, more precisely at the factories near Stip (shown on the image below), won't actually get an interchange now. So there will be an at - grade interchange (which for an express road sucks), but it will be done when the traffic solution for the upcoming Lidl market commences (because the insider source says that there will be a Lidl market there somewhere...), and then it will be built. How long would that be, year, 2, i sadly do not know.









Here's the location of those factories. If you look closer, you can see how they are connected.

The main problem here in general is even if the road gets widened, there is not a lot of space to build a grade separated interchange.

Here's what one guy from the build.mk forum did, as a solution:









There is just enough space to move the road just by the power lines, and create that partial interchange. Most of the traffic from the factories will anyways use the existing interchange on the left, or the road that connects to the boulevard in Stip.
Then the Lidl market could be connected to that road marked with Blue. ( but no one knows where exactly it will be built...)

My solutions would be:


















^
This last one, you probably know it (as i have mentioned) that it was once planned for Stip to get a full motorway bypass.
Had they done that one, then there wouldn't have been those problems with the factories. And guess what, they also wouldn't have had to close that stretch of A4, as Stip could have been building a motorway bypass, and the traffic running on that existing stretch of A4 (from Stip South to Stip West Interchange), while the larger outer Stip Bypass would've been u/c as a motorway.

But yeah, we will find out as time goes by on what officially they plan to do here.

Here's the study from 2011 ( i explained in the previous posts about what this study was conducted for), which also shows and mentions the bigger planned outer motorway bypass of Stip, and the bigger Tri - Cesmi Interchange:


https://www.moepp.gov.mk/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Studija%20za%20ovzs-Granica%20Bugarija-Delcevo-kocani-Stip-Veles.pdf



Edit:








^
Around page 385, you can see it.










^
This is what it was once planed. When there is a need for a motorway bypass of Stip, then this will have to be built ( expansion of Tri - Cesmi interchange)


----------



## Rusonaldo

Hi. Do any of you have photos or a movie of the A1 (E75) road in a place where two directions are distant from each other? I want to talk about it in my video but I don't have any material. Google Maps


----------



## The Wild Boy

Rusonaldo said:


> Hi. Do any of you have photos or a movie of the A1 (E75) road in a place where two directions are distant from each other? I want to talk about it in my video but I don't have any material. Google Maps


Pictures from both sections in one image are hard to find, but i can find you images from the stretch of A1 from Veles to Katlanovo. 

In the meantime, have a look at this website:
macedoniafromabove.com

It has a 360 panorama, and if you choose Veles lake, you can perfectly see the A1 motorway and it's viaducts. 

I'll try to find images and send them here, as soon as possible  

You can also ask @Skopje/Скопје if he knows or has images related to both sections.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

RADOVIS – STIP A4 express road, latest video from April 14th






​


----------



## The Wild Boy

Today was a great day. Weather was perfect, and i was headed towards Radoviš for the Easter Holidays.

Below are pictures of my trip. It includes A2, A4 and the express road from Štip to Radoviš, and we actually drove on it (a very short section).

Getting out of Aerodrom Municipality:















This on the second picture is the Boulevard right before the motorway. Several governments promised expansion from 2+2 to 3+3 lanes on this very important Boulevard (as it is the main connection to Skopje with the motorway network), but nothing has happened and we were given just empty lies and promises. Last year however this Boulevard, and part of the urban motorway (near Čento Interchange) all the way to the Hipodrom Interchange were renovated, and new asphalt was installed.

Below, you can see that part of the Urban Motorway. Officially it falls under the Alexander The Great Boulevard, and it is not designated as an urban motorway at all. Even worse, last year when they renovated that urban motorway, they reduced the speeds from 80 km/h to 70 km/h max.
















Below is a picture of A2 Motorway, the stretch from Hipodrom Interchange to the Miladinovci Interchange (Toll Booth). You can see in how bad condition it is, it needs to be renovated and as i said it is on the government's plans to renovate it. We will see which part they will to first, will it be A1, A2 or A4. Nothing is officially known yet what section will start renovations after the current renovations on A1 from Katlanovo to Petrovec Toll Booth finish.









Moving on... A3/A4 motorway from Miladinovci to Štip:

















It was a pleasure to drive on this motorway, i enjoyed it.

Few things to note about A3/A4 motorway (i will refer to it as A4 motorway, so there's less confusion) is that there were some signs placed about works on the motorway, yet there were no ongoing works. But i did note that there previously were works, and that vehicles were diverted.
The asphalt on A4 is in a great condition, but marks of a weird black line, and some marks of tires could be seen across the motorway. Simply to say A4 is not in the best condition, that's due to many reasons. The asphalt is not of a very high quality, but now it's decent. I'm afraid that in few years A4 will show it's potholes and cracks, well unless it gets maintained properly then it should be fine. Afterall for me A1 from Demir Kapija - Smokvica has a better asphalt, and it just feels nicer to drive on.

That's the end of the first part. Below I will post the second part, as there's a limit on how many images i can have in one post.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Part II of my trip to Radoviš:

After the motorway ends, works on the problematic Section 1 from Tri Češmi to Štip South interchange, through Štip West interchange are on the go.
On the picture below, the first bridge (or should i say overpass) is being re - built and extended, so traffic is re - routed through the local road, and the black comes back right before the gas stations:









In the #3,041 post above, i talked about the section from Štip West to Štip South, how there is enough space for the express - road to go just by the power lines, and you can see that on the image below:










Below, works can be seen on the section from Štip West to Štip South interchange. I thought, and even said that that section would be fully closed to traffic (and that's what several other members from the build.mk forum said as well), but it seems that we were all wrong. 

The section from Štip West to Štip South today when we drove through it wasn't closed, but there were works, and there were temporary traffic lights installed. They might close this section entirely, when works get in full swing and then the traffic will be re - routed through Štip. 
Infact many do go through Štip, to avoid waiting on that section which is under construction. We didn't wait that much, and there weren't a lot of cars. 




























































End of Part II, below i will post Part III from Štip South interchange to Radoviš.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Part III of my trip to Radoviš. From Štip South Interchange, on the way to Radoviš:


















That was driving over the old bridge over River Bregalnitsa that is undergoing renovations. 


Moving on, below are images of Štip South Interchanges. It's completely finished and put to use, but there is a temporary road which leads to the old road, and the entrance to the express road is obviously blocked. 























Now on the way to Radoviš:































On the left, you can see the Dolani Interchange. It's finished, but not in use and the ramps leading to the express - road have been blocked with dirt and sand, again for obvious reasons. 









End of Part III. Below I will post Part IV.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Part IV of my trip to Radoviš. Continuing towards Radoviš:
































Below you can see the longest viaduct on the Štip - Radoviš Express Road. Viaduct Lakavica:
















Moving on:































End of Part IV, below i will post Part V.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Part V of my trip to Radoviš:








































































End of Part V, below i will post Part VI.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Part VI of my trip to Radoviš. Below the Bučim interchange can be seen:































And a little surprise:





































Yup, this is no photoshop. You see that right. There is de facto a section of the Štip - Radoviš Express open to traffic, and it's a short 1km segment between the Bučim Interchange, and before the fast road to Radoviš begins. 

And here that short segment of the de facto open Štip - Radoviš Express Road ends:









End of Part VI, below i will post Part VII.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Part VII of my trip to Radoviš. You can see below, the expansion of the fast road from Interchange Bučim all the way to Interchange Radoviš (Section 5) :







































































On one part of this section there's again that temporary traffic light that we could see on the 1st Section. I heard from a build.mk forum member that they changed their plans, and that they would first expand the existing road (hence the temporary traffic light), and then build the local road. How well will that play out and have an effect on the quality of the road IDK, but time will tell. 

You can notice on the left side some ground works. That's exactly where that local road will go, it will be parallel to the existing road, and the existing road gets expanded / widened to an express road profile. 

End of Part VII, below i will post Part VIII.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Part VIII of my road trip to Radoviš. Finally approaching Radoviš:
















Now merging to the local road:






















This is the temporary entrance to Radoviš, as i said before. The section to Injevo Interchange and Radoviš Interchange is completely closed to traffic. There are ongoing works on expanding / widening the interchanges and the road to the interchanges as well.

That temporary entrance to Radoviš is the local road which will be connected to the new local road that will be built, which will run parallel to the Express Road.


And now, in Radoviš the Boulevard:










So, my overall conclusion:
I am generally satisfied from Strabag. What they have done is just great, and amazing. High quality road, everything ensured is fine. I just have no words.

I have to also thank this government, and the previous VMRO one (for actually making this express road a thing) for taking this region seriously.
In less than 2 hours, we reached Radoviš. Never have i ever imagined in my lifetime that it would be this fast to get to Radoviš. Now with the express road, it's only going to get shorter to get to Radoviš and much safer.
Well and our Prime Minister is from Strumica, so maybe that plays a huge role in the development in this region as well.

There's nothing else i need to add up, i will just say that I'm pretty sure that section 2, 3 and 4 can open on time next month. I don't expect any more delays on those sections.


Some extras:


















This is the Holy Trinity Church in Radoviš. It is one of the largest in my country. 

Happy Ortodox (Christian) Easter holidays to all my dear forum members! With Love from Radoviš. Eagerly waiting for this express road to open, as it means a lot, not only to me but the whole southeastern region of my country. 

* All proper anti COVID measures were taken, proper inspection, social distancing and wearing masks.
** Photos were taken while my father was driving. I only drove on most of A4 motorway, and then changed seats just before Štip.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Today we had a trip to Strumica, to one of the villages in the Strumica region.


A4 from Radoviš to Strumica. You can see the beautiful Belasica Mountain in the back:








This road for the most part is a fast road (new segment was built in 2011), and speeds vary from 60 to 100 km/h. Mainly because there's some at - grade interchanges, and a mix of grade separated interchanges.

One part of this road goes though Vladevtsi village, where the speed limit is reduced to 50.

Before that last segment of fast road was built from Voislavci Village to Kalugerica Village, the old road was with cubes (basically a roman style like road) and it was very bad and dangerous to drive on to.

Now the tractors have been moved to the old road, and the fast road is used by motor traffic.


That is also the road that i mentioned a few times, that parts of it should get expanded to a motorway, and a new segment built (that will bypass the villages) which will connect to the rumored Strumica bypass. Currently it doesn't have a lot of traffic, because of COVID but during winter / summer season a lot of vehicles traverse towards Strumica (gasterbaiters returning from Germany) and towards Bulgaria (going towards Bansko / Sandanski). Plus the land there is entirely flat, so a motorway will be really cheap (just like how Prilep - Bitola motorway will be cheaper). Saddly, Strumica - Radoviš is nowhere to be seen in the government plans. Last time, the previous minister for transport said that there were plans to build an express road there. Basically a continuation of Štip - Radoviš, to Radoviš - Strumica as an express road. Anything would help in this region, and be a welcomed move.

















Those above are pictures of the boulevards in Strumica.

Strumica is probably a city which has the most boulevards after Skopje.
Part of this is because Strumica during Yugoslavia was a very profitable city, life was really great and most importantly Strumica was the main supplier (exporter) for tomatoes in the whole Yugoslavia. That is why Strumica managed to develop so much, and a lot of the planned roads and boulevards were fulfilled and built. Strumica just made a lot of money during Yugoslavia. You will see below why 

Below, moving on A4 after Strumica (same road which goes to the State border with Bulgaria), you can notice the sign which says Sofia. This, after the Skopje - Kumanovo - Kriva Palanka, and the Skopje - Kocani - Delcevo is the 3rd main road leading towards Bulgaria (technically the 3rd main road would be the one at Berovo, but the border crossing is not open there yet). Here in this region, there are plans for a Strumica - Novo Selo (state border with Bulgaria) express road, to de - congest and improve the safety of the existing road (which also is used by the locals, farmers, tractors, etc..) . Right now because of COVID there wasn't a lot of traffic, there were no trucks going towards Bulgaria, but usually there is plenty of traffic here, hence why this Strumica - Novo Selo Road is usually in the top 5 of roads with most traffic (one of the main reason why there needs to be an express road from Strumica to Novo Selo).
















You can see above a sign that says Berovo. From here (on the left) begins the regional road towards Berovo. Last year it got renovated. It is a road full of curves, and it was in a very bad condition before it got renovated.


Here we take the turn right, towards one of the villages. Headed towards Murtino. I have a lot of relatives here in this region:










The road towards Murtino, not in the best shape. The area here is completely flat, and full with plantages (a lot of farmers) :









The irony is, despite our prime minister originating from this Village, nothing specific has been done for the road network here. Infact the previous VMRO government invested more in this region, built more new roads, renovated existing ones than this one. But who knows, things might change one day.


And below you can see one of the plantages. This is what i meant when i said that Strumica, and the region with the 70+ villages was the main exporter and supplies of tomatoes in whole Yugoslavia. This is what once brought the region a lot of money. And simply, to this day Strumica IMO produces one of the best and tastiest tomatoes in the whole of my country.









I know a lot about this region because my roots originate from here. One side (from my father) is from this region, and the other one (from my mother) is from the south of my country (Gevgelija, Dojran, etc...).


----------



## The Wild Boy

Aaand back to Skopje. Holidays are over, so returning to the busy life  

From Radoviš to Štip:








Left side = expansion for the existing road, to upgrade it to express road. 
Right side = completely new local road. 


















The only de facto open section of the Štip - Radoviš express road:








Asphalt is very good and of high quality. It's about as same as on A1 from Demir Kapija to Smokvica. It's just a pleasure to drive on - to. Strabag did an amazing job. 

Bučim Interchange:








Here the short section of the express road ends, and we continue on the existing magistral road. 

When the express road opens, cars will just have to go forward on the express road. Those who turn right will be able to merge on the existing magistral road from Štip to Radoviš. 

So from Radoviš to Štip, i did not notice any workers on this express road. No works, even not on the first and fifth section. Last year on the holidays they worked, but this year there were no workers to be seen. The machinery was parked. 

This could only mean 1 thing, and that is that in a few weeks (as i said) we could see that section open to traffic. 

So when it opens, we won't see (hopefully) any finalizing works, because as far as i have heard they have done most of the finalizing works, and prior to the opening, everything on those sections scheduled to open will be done, and traffic will be able to flow normally without interruptions. 


Moving on, took this amazing shot of A4:








^ 
This is right at the Kadrifakovo Interchange. 


A2 Motorway:








As we approached Skopje, the traffic increased but it wasn't much. Tolls weren't full with traffic (as in usual holidays), and surprisingly there wasn't that much traffic (further confirms that no more than 15k- 20k vehicles AADT on our motorways) returning to Skopje. 

And right at the Skopje's main entrance, the urban motorway:


----------



## The Wild Boy




----------



## dini09

Hello, does someone have new informations of the motorway in Kicevo-Ohrid?


----------



## The Wild Boy

dini09 said:


> Hello, does someone have new informations of the motorway in Kicevo-Ohrid?


Yes, i do.
(spoiler alert: it's just getting worse)

As i previously said, 0km of that motorway will be opened this year. Last year everyone had high hopes that at least the flat section would be opened for this summer season, but it seems that that isn't possible this year.

There's slow progress mainly because:

Corruption / Money Laundering.
Workers not getting properly paid.
Expropriation / land acquisition problems. The government only gives 5 EUR for the square meter on the land taken. Some of the land here / trees are worth more. This is clear that the government doesn't care about the people, and their properties.
Problems on the motorway. Problems which arose from the poor planning of the motorway, the fact that the previous VMRO government allowed the construction of this motorway, with a 10+ year old (at that time) study, which not only was inaccurate but it had many problems. For example, the hill Preseka is full of mountain water, YET they still proceeded to build a tunnel there. They could've easily avoided the tunnel, by building the motorway by the side of the hill, not through it. So in 2016, when boring the tunnel, one side collapsed and luckily no one was injured. The thermo isolation materials they used were not suitable for the rocks / mud found in that hill, so they had to bring a new specific material, which cost more, and delayed things more. Then the fact that this government said that there were problems with the route where the motorway goes, just so they could steal some more money, increase the price, and then several months later the PM said that it was determined that afterall there were no problems with where the route goes, and that the only additional thing they had to get in the project where the extra interchanges that weren't planned at all.
COVID. As a lot of us know, on this motorway the Chinese work here and now that there's an ongoing pandemic, the number of workers has dropped, and there's also less Chinese workers.

So now this should give you a clear view of why Ohrid - Kičevo is taking ages to be built.

What's the future?
Our Minister for transport just only recently officially announced that this motorway wouldn't be finished this year, and that they will do a new annex (sign a new agreement), for a new date. This would also mean that the number of workers will increase (at least that's what's will be planned in the agreement), construction should by next year take a full swing, and that will mean that the speed of construction on this motorway will increase.

There's still a lot of bridges and viaducts which are unfinished. The only good progress is on the tunnel Preseka, where mostly everything is finished.

If you ask me, i doubt that the whole motorway will be finished next year. Maybe only the flat section, IDK. (I hope I'm really wrong here). 

Saddly this new Annex will mean another price increase. We are slowly approaching 1 billion EUR :/

That's pretty much it that i have to say.

I just hope people realize one day, and kick these governments out once and all for good. This is happening infront of our eyes, and no one is doing anything... But you know what they say:
_When there's sheeps, there will always be someone to shave them. _


----------



## The Wild Boy

More bad news, this is starting to get common (because nothing works in my country as it should)...


As you might have noticed the first phase of the express road Štip - Radoviš, with sections 2, 3 and 4 has not yet been opened to traffic. And the reason to that is because Strabag wanted that section of the express road to open exactly when the warranty period will start running. 

So for those who don't know, the express road Štip - Radoviš will be the first ever type of road in my country that will be given under concession to be maintained. Strabag will maintain it for 5 years. 

So in this case they want the road to be opened when the warranty period will start running. 

But now the problem is that those 2 officials (the minister for transport, and the director of the state roads authority) have not yet signed the required papers, so that the road can be opened and in the same time the warranty period start running. 

I can't blame this on Strabag, and i understand them. If I was in their position I'd do the same, because it's a bit unfair to have a road open then have the warranty period start running afterwards. Afterall Strabag is a serious company, and they are no joke. 

So the only ones to blame here are our monkey politicians that just don't know what they are doing. They can sign the papers anytime, but they don't want to. 

After all don't be surprised, our government and officials are well known for delaying important road projects. 

A4 Motorway from Miladinovci to Tri Češmi (motorway to Štip) also got delayed for several months, but the motorway was actually finished. 

Then when they opened that motorway, the problems with landslides started appearing, and they could have fixed that issue in those months that the motorway was delayed, but they didn't. 
So in short, the motorway was sitting empty, then when they opened it, the issues with landslides started appearing and it took them several months to actually start works to fix that problem. 

Then we have A1, from Demir Kapija to Smokvica. 

When the government changed in 2017, the motorway being mostly finished was delayed by the new government, just so they can show off that they did something. 

They used excuses (for the delays of that motorway), such as that power lines had to be dislocated and that there was a missing power station. That motorway was also delayed for almost a year. 
And i don't need to mention other projects... 


So now, i and no one else really knows when the express road will open, because the work is 100% finished by Strabag as i said, it's all up to those 2 officials. If they sign the papers tomorrow, then the express road will open tomorrow. If they do it in 3 - 4 months, then it will open then. 

But i personally don't think that they will delay this express road that long, and they can't just make up any excuses because Strabag finished everything well, on that section. 

The minister is supposed to have a visit to the Ohrid - Kičevo motorway the following weeks, so maybe then they can open the express road, and pay a visit before going towards Ohrid. Only thing the minister for transport officially said is that the express road will open "Soon", and we will see how "Soon" that will be. 

Another bad news, related to the Rankovce - Kriva Palanka Express road. 

The Italian company working there, and the government terminated the agreement, and construction works on most of the section there (minus the section where Granit works ~9km) were terminated. 
The main reasons for terminating the contract were the poor and slow work done by the builder. 

This was expected by most. I'm not going to go detailed in this, plus I'm not that experienced with those contract stuff, and how a construction company is chosen to work on a road, but what I'm going to say is that the Government and the road authorities need to set clear requirements and terms so that when choosing a company, that company has to comply by those terms and requirements and finish the job in the given time. 

Saddly that's not a thing in my country, and there are no terms and requirements, because they get companies that don't do good jobs, overpay roads (corruption, money laundering) , use poor quality of materials (asphalt etc...), and so on. 

There was definitely something fishy going on there, I'm not surprised at all. 

But now the good thing is that the Italians are gone, because they were slow anyways (as it could be seen on the images). 
The bad thing is that we will have to wait for several months, untill a new company wins the tender, and hopefully this time that new "company" will do the job on time and with good quality. We will see. 


Another thing regarding the Ohrid - Kičevo motorway. Now our minister for Transport promises those ~50km of flat terrain to be opened by the end of this year (which i don't think will happen), and that the whole motorway will be done and opened in 2023 (which I think is a more honest promise). He said this in a TV debate, but we will see what's going to happen.


----------



## atlantis.

So, when is Stip-Radovis likely to open?


----------



## The Wild Boy

atlantis. said:


> So, when is Stip-Radovis likely to open?


As I said here:








[NMK] North Macedonia | road infrastructure • патна...


What is with railways corridor next to. Will it be built some days? Yes, but it's going to take time. I'm working on a project about the railways in my country and I will explain the situation of the railway system in my country, soon in the appropriate thread. I have a lot of things to say.




www.skyscrapercity.com





The entire Tri Češmi - Radoviš Express Road should be in use by end of November this year. Unless they delay things even further, but i don't see why they will do so. Progress on the other sections is OK as i said before. 


Regarding the first phase (section 2, 3 and 4), we will see when it will be open (as i said in the above post), because no one really knows. It's up to them to sign the papers and decide. 

It could be opened any moment, maybe tomorrow, maybe in a few weeks, maybe in a few months. 

But I personally don't think that they will delay this section of the express road that long, and even our minister for transport said in an interview that the express road will be opened soon. 

That section of the express road is 100% finished btw, it's just having to wait now for those 2 guys to sign the papers and that's it.


----------



## The Wild Boy

I shouldn't give surprises anymore, as i totally suck with them 🤣

Yes, that was meant to be a surprise for the opening of the Stip - Radovis express road, which was scheduled on 26 - th this month, but as you guys could see nothing happened.

It is just as weird as it could be. I'm going to go deep down the rabbit hole and explain.

So in our build.mk forum, there's a guy with credible sources. I'm not going to go deep into details who that person is, and who his sources are, as that is not my job. My job here is to report on the updates on construction of roads in my country.

He basically reported many times about the progress of the express road, and the majority of the stuff he said was true. He once said that the whole express road was done, minus some horizontal signalization. (which through my trip was basically confirmed as true, and you guys saw it as well). He also said exactly when the express road was planned to get a technical check and so on...
I don't want to blame anyone, nor him, nor his sources. Because at the end it's the public enterprise for state roads and the ministry for transport who can change the plans at any time and decide when they want to open any road. After all Social democrats are known for delaying many key projects, not only in my country, but in the whole world. Such example as i noted A1 from Demir - Kapija to Smokvica after the government changed, the motorway got delayed for a whole year.

Now for the Stip - Radovis express road, the latest info i heard from that guy was that apparently there were problems with land expropriation, and that there were 3 parcels for who there was a court case. He also said that even if there's no any kind of building, or any other thing present there can still be court cases, even if it's 1m2. This usually happens because the government offers very low price to pay those land owners, and in my country sadly for the most cases it's 5 eur per m2 which is a clear scam. This is why you see for the most part road projects being delayed, and people rioting. That's what happened with the Kicevo - Ohrid motorway. There's still houses and gas stations on the way of where the route is meant to go for the motorway.
So yeah, he mentioned that they "found a solution" and that the express - road would be opened with a temporary solution (something like how Miladinovci - Stip motorway is open) to traffic.
Later on he said that it would be the 26 - th and we all expected that, but nothing. What happened behind the scenes no one knows. Let's say hypothetically if his sources are people who have worked on that express road. Maybe those workers got told by officials (from Strabag ???) that the road would open at that date, but then the Public enterprise for state roads or the minister for transport decided to change the plans. Anything could've happened, and sadly we can't know what kind of stuff goes on behind the scenes. I will eventually try to find the reason why the express road wasn't opened on the 26 - th this month. But for now, the good news is that our minister for transport actually said in a TV Interview that the express road Stip - Radovis would be open by the end of the month. And what day are we today? That's right, today is the last day of this month. So we will see if Blagoja keeps it's promise, or else he will loose his credibility, and trust. ( On a global scale Social Democrats are not sexy anymore)

So yeah, in short terms the express road was meant to be opened at 26 - th but for unknown reasons it did not open at that date. There were issues with land expropriation but a solution was found to open the express road in temporary way for traffic. And the prime minister gave a promise that it would open by Today. So all we can do is wait, and see if they will actually open the express road today.
I'm just as frustrated and ashamed by this government like never before. The road is already done, at least that section and they are just playing ping - pong and not doing anything. Other countries in the world open x1000 roads like this on a yearly basis. Look at China for example.

Here's the video of that Interview with the minister for transport:




He says that by the end of March, this section should be open to traffic. We will see if it opens today.


----------



## MichiH

The Wild Boy said:


> He says that by the end of *March*, this section should be open to traffic.


March 2022?


----------



## The Wild Boy

MichiH said:


> March 2022?


Yes XD. Maybe the minister for transport confused the year and meant March 2022 lol. 



Today the minister for transport gave a speech about illegal buildings, and our president, prime minister and minister for defense were at Krivolak (army site) where they attended the ongoing military exercise with the NATO forces. But no one of them was at the Štip - Radoviš Express road. Truly shows how much they care. 

Last year the Tri Češmi - Krupište express road got opened (at around 6pm), and there was only an announcement on the Facebook page here:



https://touch.facebook.com/drzavnipatista/




So yeah, if there's anything that's going to get announced first, it's going to be there. But i have been constantly checking the Facebook page, and nothing new 


I can't wait till this government gets voted out, they have made things only worse, and delayed many key projects. Now they want to put companies chosen by them (such as Bechtel & Enka, which is a money laundering company with very bad and suspicious record) that they can launder and steal some more money from the already poor population. 


I have ran out of words, and can't criticize this government anymore, of how bad they have done. 


For now we can just hope they open this express road in a few weeks. If they don't do so, their rating will drop by a lot (as if it hasn't already).


----------



## MichiH

The Wild Boy said:


> I have ran out of words, and can't criticize this government anymore, of how bad they have done.


Trust me, the next government won't be better


----------



## The Wild Boy

MichiH said:


> Trust me, the next government won't be better


You are right. 

Unless some other serious government appears, then maybe, but that won't happen anytime soon. 

For now, we will eat what's served :/


----------



## dini09

The Wild Boy said:


> I can't wait till this government gets voted out, they have made things only worse, and delayed many key projects. Now they want to put companies chosen by them (such as Bechtel & Enka, which is a money laundering company with very bad and suspicious record) that they can launder and steal some more money from the already poor population.
> 
> 
> have ran out of words, andI can't criticize this government anymore, of how bad they have done.
> 
> 
> For now we can just hope they open this express road in a few weeks. If they don't do so, their rating will drop by a lot (as if it hasn't already).


There are no serious politicians there.
They think that North Macedonia does not urgently need the Stip - Radovis expressway even though the economy there is catastrophic, but I hope that North Macedonia will make it into the EU as soon as possible and that the EU will show them what a real economy is.


----------



## The Wild Boy

dini09 said:


> There are no serious politicians there.
> They think that North Macedonia does not urgently need the Stip - Radovis expressway even though the economy there is catastrophic, but I hope that North Macedonia will make it into the EU as soon as possible and that the EU will show them what a real economy is.


My country? In EU?! Maybe in 30 years, yes.

We can't wait for EU to fix our problems. Many countries that aren't in the EU have developed a lot. Croatia for example built most of it's motorway network before joining EU, but the first few governments there were really serious about the importance of those projects. What are we different? We can finish our important roads even before we enter EU.

With these politicians we aren't going anywhere. Even if we enter the EU, all they will do is just sell us empty lies and promises, and they will grab all the money. Just like what politicians in Bulgaria and Romania did.

I agree that the economy in the south - east region of my country is bad. Remember how i said that Strumica supplied the whole Yugoslavia with tomatoes and other vegetables. How Strumica managed to make a lot of profit from that, and how it built most of its boulevards during Socialist Yugoslavia. Saddly those times are long gone, and Strumica won't have a boom anymore, like it once used to do.

Unronically our prime minister is from this region, yet he doesn't care that much about important road projects. And I'm pretty sure even if he ordered them to do so, they would've opened that part of the express road in a second.


----------



## dini09

The Wild Boy said:


> My country? In EU?! Maybe in 30 years, yes.
> 
> We can't wait for EU to fix our problems. Many countries that aren't in the EU have developed a lot. Croatia for example built most of it's motorway network before joining EU, but the first few governments there were really serious about the importance of those projects. What are we different? We can finish our important roads even before we enter EU.
> 
> With these politicians we aren't going anywhere. Even if we enter the EU, all they will do is just sell us empty lies and promises, and they will grab all the money. Just like what politicians in Bulgaria and Romania did.
> 
> I agree that the economy in the south - east region of my country is bad. Remember how i said that Strumica supplied the whole Yugoslavia with tomatoes and other vegetables. How Strumica managed to make a lot of profit from that, and how it built most of its boulevards during Socialist Yugoslavia. Saddly those times are long gone, and Strumica won't have a boom anymore, like it once used to do.
> 
> Unronically our prime minister is from this region, yet he doesn't care that much about important road projects. And I'm pretty sure even if he ordered them to do so, they would've opened that part of the express road in a second.


the only thing these politicians take seriously is that these statues of Alexander the Great are finished as soon as possible.
They can build 1 or two statues, but there are only 20 statues on the famous stone bridge in Skopje! just a waste of money!
With all the money that these Politicans have already burned just to build these hundreds of statues just in Skopje, North Macedonia would already have one of the best road networks in the whole Balkan!
But yeah, hopefully a serious government will come soon.


----------



## The Wild Boy

dini09 said:


> the only thing these politicians take seriously is that these statues of Alexander the Great are finished as soon as possible.
> They can build 1 or two statues, but there are only 20 statues on the famous stone bridge in Skopje! just a waste of money!
> With all the money that these Politicans have already burned just to build these hundreds of statues just in Skopje, North Macedonia would already have one of the best road networks in the whole Balkan!
> But yeah, hopefully a serious government will come soon.


Blame that on the previous government. I'm not going to comment on the statues themselves, some buildings do look nice, but i will agree. Afterall Skopje 2014 was a money laundering project, with cheap ugly baroque design (that Skopje never deserved), and the architect on those buildings was Nikola Gruevski himself. Basically Skopje 2014 is what Belgrade waterfront is now. 
With all this money they built Skopje 2014, and stole from the already poor, they could've built many more Boulevards, they could've built that underground Boulevard under the city centre to de - contest the city centre and reduce the traffic jams, they could've built at least one part of the urban motorway, which they removed for the CUP (City Urban Plans), and Skopje for the most part would've been free from serious traffic jams. 

I do agree with you. 

Now this government wants to destroy the already built Skopje 2014, which the majority was from the poor population that they stole the money from. It's just bad what both governments have done to the beautiful Skopje, and the whole country. 
There's more to talk about governments, politics and what not. The rabbit hole is really deep, but I'm not going to go down in it, at least not here in this forum as this is not the appropriate place. Me ranting in messages with 5000 words about how bad the governments are doing won't change anything. And it's best we all stick to the road projects that are ongoing now. I also wish for a better situation one day, but that isn't happening anytime soon. So it's either you get used to it, or emigrate somewhere else and not care about problems anymore.


----------



## Dikan011

Sorry but Belgrade waterfront has nothing to do with Skopje 2014.
Condos in Belgrade's waterfront go for for 8-15k euros per square meter, with over 3,000 sold so far - nothing relevant to Skopje 2014 will ever generate that kind of money.

Also, fun fact, all those Skopje 2014 statues were made in Serbia, at "Jeremic" foundry. ☕


----------



## MichiH

The Wild Boy said:


> We can't wait for EU to fix our problems.


Sorry, no. It doesn't work this way. You need to fix your problems first. When you'll have fixed them (= fulfill all EU criteria), you might join EU. Maybe.


----------



## The Wild Boy

MichiH said:


> Sorry, no. It doesn't work this way. You need to fix your problems first. When you'll have fixed them (= fulfill all EU criteria), you might join EU. Maybe.


I know, but we're far away from fixing our problems. With a broken system like this, impossible.


----------



## dini09

Hello everyone, does anyone know how many kilometers of motorway are currently being built and planned in North Macedonia?


----------



## The Wild Boy

Tomorrow there might be something 
Guy has high hopes, and his source says it's for real this time. Let's hope!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

dini09 said:


> Hello everyone, does anyone know how many kilometers of motorway are currently being built and planned in North Macedonia?


Currently u/c are about 57 km (Kichevo-Ohrid) + 13 km (Skopje-border cross with Kosovo) = 70 km in total.

Planned: Bitola-Prilep (40 km), Bitola-border cross with Greece (15 km), Gostivar-Kichevo (45 km), expansion of the Tetovo-Gostivar express way into motorway (26 km) = 126 km in total.

Note: the Bitola-border cross with Greece might be just an express way, not motorway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Skopje/Скопје said:


> Currently u/c are about 57 km (Kichevo-Ohird) + 13 km (Skopje-border cross with Kosovo) = 70 km in total.


Skopje - Kosovo is under construction? I've been looking at Sentinal satellite imagery but I could't see it under construction. 

Or is this it? Sentinel-hub Playground


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

It is u/c, but the works are going very slow.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Today is a very beautiful day


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Stip-Radovish express road [the main section was opened for use in length of 23 km]:

-max. speed 110 km/h-

-another section of 16 km should be open in near future-​
Пуштање во употреба на експресниот пат Штип-Радовиш [04.06.2021] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr

Пуштање во употреба на експресниот пат Штип-Радовиш [04.06.2021] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr

Пуштање во употреба на експресниот пат Штип-Радовиш [04.06.2021] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr

Пуштање во употреба на експресниот пат Штип-Радовиш [04.06.2021] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr

Пуштање во употреба на експресниот пат Штип-Радовиш [04.06.2021] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr

Пуштање во употреба на експресниот пат Штип-Радовиш [04.06.2021] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr

Пуштање во употреба на експресниот пат Штип-Радовиш [04.06.2021] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr

Пуштање во употреба на експресниот пат Штип-Радовиш [04.06.2021] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr

Пуштање во употреба на експресниот пат Штип-Радовиш [04.06.2021] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr

Пуштање во употреба на експресниот пат Штип-Радовиш [04.06.2021] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr

Пуштање во употреба на експресниот пат Штип-Радовиш [04.06.2021] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr

Пуштање во употреба на експресниот пат Штип-Радовиш [04.06.2021] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr

Пуштање во употреба на експресниот пат Штип-Радовиш [04.06.2021] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr

Пуштање во употреба на експресниот пат Штип-Радовиш [04.06.2021] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr

Пуштање во употреба на експресниот пат Штип-Радовиш [04.06.2021] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr

Пуштање во употреба на експресниот пат Штип-Радовиш [04.06.2021] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr

Пуштање во употреба на експресниот пат Штип-Радовиш [04.06.2021] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr


----------



## The Wild Boy

Yesterday was indeed a beautiful day. 


Updated the map:









Yesterday the section from Štip South to Interchange Bučim opened completely to traffic. As George said, the remaining sections are U/C and are yet to be opened for traffic. 

The next road to open in this region other than the Štip - Radoviš Express Road is the Krupište - Kočani (part of Štip - Kočani) express road. 


After that, the next logical thing would be either Strumica - Smokvica express road, or Strumica Novo Selo, but i think Strumica - Smokvica has a higher chance of happening, because that's in more advanced stages (Study is Done). These are key projects to this region and will help boost the economy. 

It's going to take probably a month untill this road appears properly on Google Maps, and maybe longer untill it will appear on Google Earth. 
On OSM it's shown as it's under construction, so someone has to change that. If someone here does that, then they can change it, or i will see if someone does it from the build.mk forum. 

Either ways, I'm impressed from Strabag, nicely done, glad that the region from where i originate gets attention and is slowly developing. It will be interesting to drive on this road, and i can't wait to do so. I'll make sure to snap some pictures on the ways, when i go this summer there. 

Another interesting thing I'd like to point out is that the director of PE for State Roads - Rustemi pointed out that this section could be easily upgraded to a motorway.

Now keep in mind that this does not mean that we are getting a motorway now. This just means that unofficially this road can be easily upgraded to a motorway. They will just have to build another parallel section, expand the interchanges, the overpasses and underpasses (when needed), and maybe build new bridges and viaducts. Some of the interchanges are wide enough, but some aren't. 
Officially this express road is not projected to be easily upgraded to a motorway, because simply the underpasses / overpasses simply don't have any extra space left (like on A1 from Veles to Katlanovo), but that could be solved afterwards. 

For now, there's no need for this section to be upgraded to a motorway. Maybe in 10 years? This new express road will be able to handle the traffic here, which is less than 10,000 AADT. If there will be an increase of traffic / accidents then maybe it could be considered for upgrading to a motorway. And sure, having A4 as a whole motorway all the way to the Bulgarian border at Novo Selo would be great, and it will be another alternative to A1, but for now i think these express roads should do the job. It would've been better if from the beginning they projected these roads with some extra space for easy upgrading to a motorway, but that's what it is now. 

One thing that i do not like and find weird is that there's no plans for any project regarding the part from Radoviš to Strumica. It's basically a partial fast road, and both cities would benefit from a better and newer connection. Even a motorway there would be economically justified, mainly because the entire area from Strumica to Radoviš is flat like a runway. 

These images from the express road look amazing, and this road will look even better when the planted grass and trees starts growing in full. 
Because of COVID as you can already see from the images, even the existing regional road from Štip to Radoviš doesn't have a lot of traffic. The true potential of this road will be used during the Winter season, when many will go towards Bulgaria from here (usually those like me, who originate from this region), and sometimes during summer season when traffic will go towards Ohrid from here. Only then we could see the most traffic. 

So now, the next part of this express road to open to traffic will be section 5 part of Phase 1, because that was started earlier, and then the remaining section 1 which is slowly advancing too.


----------



## Adrian.02

Many thanks, @The Wild Boy !!


----------



## dini09

Hello, I have a question about the Tetovo - Prizren highway, which has actually been planned for a long time.
Is there any news when it will be built or how many tunnels will be needed?
I heard recently that Macedonia is one step ahead of Kosovo and Macedonia only has to wait for Kosovo, but I don't know if that's true.


----------



## xbox36O

My experience is that there is no transparency in the eastern european countries who are still not members of the EU. I guess nobody except those involved knows how it will look like and we rest can just wait until something starts appearing in sentinel playground or google earth. Best case scenario is that somebody has taken a blurry photo from a power point presentation which could give us a hint of something.

I also know that Kosovo's prime minister wants the highway/tunnel so hopefully something is happening with the plans.


----------



## The Wild Boy

All that i know and that could tell you for now is that saddly it's a project being abused by the Albanian political parties to gain the votes and trust of "their people" who live in miserable conditions. 

No matter how much Kosovo wants this project, it will not happen anytime soon. 
And this is not me (as certain people here proclaimed) hating on the Albanian population, or the politicians. That IS the reality. You have seen the plans, right? If any of you hasn't, then i could show them again. They are the same unchanged plans, those 3 planned routes. 

Now why this project could not happen anytime soon, is that Shara Mountain recently became a national park. 

Here's an article in Macedonian, translate it in English:








Шар Планина стана национален парк


Пратениците во Собранието на Република Северна Македонија со мнозинство од 66 гласови го донесоа Законот за прогласување на дел од Шар Планина за национален парк, информираат од Министерството за животна средина и просторно планирање (МЖСПП). Со изгласувањето на овој закон, земјава го доби четврт




www.radiomof.mk





Here's all the territories the national park shara mountain (shar planina) occupies:









Shara Mountain is already a national park in Kosovo, so I think that now becoming a national park in my country, this becomes probably one of the largest national parks in the entirety of Europe. Very beautiful scenery and mountains. 

The reason why i brought this whole thing up, is that building anything though national parks, whether it's a road, tunnel, motoway, railway, houses, trails, hotel resorts or anything else is much harder, stricter and the process is much longer. It's not that it's impossible to build a tunnel under shara mountain now, it still is. But the whole process, the whole environmental stuff, all of that could take way longer and it would need to meet specific requirements and be built in a specific way not to harm the environment around and the national park itself. Let's also not forget the eco - activists, and how many people would get triggered now and be against this project if it gets built now. Now you know why this project would take long to happen. For now it's just another empty political promise, a project that's only valid on paper, and a project that is abused by the Albanian political parties for their own needs (obviously to gain more votes). 

I did my own research and as a corridor Tetovo - Prizen is of a very big importance, and would not only benefit Prizen, and the entirety of Kosovo, but all the countries near Kosovo, including Montenegro and Albania. Getting to the Adriatic sea (Montenegro, Croatia) would be way way closer with the Tetovo - Prizen tunnels under shara mountain, and other benefits. I'll talk more about that and the research i did later. 

Now because there's 3 proposed variants i think that the best would be the motoway (twin 4 lane tunnel) variant to be chosen, given how idiotic and crazy those drivers are (talking from personal experience) in those regions. Doing it first as a single tube 2 lane tunnel would make things messier, there would be people who will dare to drive fast, well unless strict control is enforced, cameras, police, fire emergency and hospital nearby, because we are talking of a tunnel that's more than 4km long, and it would need to have a serious protection, a response team that could arrive there in under minutes, etc etc... such tunnels need to meet certain standards. We can't just build them like that, and call it a day. This is why i personally think that a twin tube 4 lane tunnel would be the best option, but also the most expensive one. 

So yeah, this tunnel would make sense and there would be a high usage if it gets built, but the reality is that it isn't getting built anytime soon, not at least in the next 10 - 15 years. 
I'd be pleasantly surprised if something serious comes out from these Albanian politicians, that a miracle happens, and we see this project pushed forward. But we can see the same politicians that advocated for the motoway Skopje - Blace, how good of a job have they done with pushing the motorway to complete as soon as possible... when you look at the same politicians talking how big of an importance a given motoway it is to them, and then you see that same motoway taking ages to complete, and spilt in more than 4 parts... I don't need to speak anything anymore. And I'm pretty sure most of the members here from the Albanians and Kosovo forums will agree with me. 

Just as we all like to see these projects happen, they won't anytime soon. For now that's only a project on paper. It will appear here and there during elections, and that's it. There's now soon local elections across my country, so you will hear a lot of projects and a lot of empty political promises.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Krupishte-Kochani, phase 2 (section of the Shtip-Kochani express road), with length of 13.75 km













__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=622279758753310


​


----------



## The Wild Boy

So I've got some updates. Both bad and good news. Going to begin first with the bad news. 

Kičevo - Ohrid motorway is delayed even further. I didn't think things could get this worse but they did. 
Apparently near Ohrid an archeological site was discovered. That's on the flat section on the motorway and that should result with further delays. This motorway was U/C since 2014 and only now they have discovered an archeological site. This really shows how much attention they have paid to this project. If they worked really hard by now, they would've addressed all problems, but that clearly explains that they don't. 

The next problematic thing is the Krupiste - Kocani express road. You can see a video and images posted above by George, and you can clearly see that they have advanced decently on that section. 
But that's as far as their PR (PE for State Roads) goes. They won't purposely show the other section, especially after the interchange Spanchevo.
Because the area near Kocani and it's villages are full of fields, the farmers nearby were not satisfied that certain villages didn't get underpasses or overpasses so they could move their machinery (tractors, slow cars, horses, etc...) without being blocked by the express road. So they started rioting and on several occasions even blocked the construction of the express road. They clearly demand their rights, and i can understand them. I really hope these issues get resolved soon and that the construction resumes in full swing on the remaining parts. Most likely the plan would have to be changed here a bit, and the express road re - done to allow for several overpasses and underpasses. We will see how that will go. 

The last bad news is about the renovation of A1 from Katlanovo to Petrovec (toll booth). Construction there is doing OK, but it is unknown when that segment will be re - opened for use again. The politicians and directions have given many incorrect dates, simply that part of the motorway will not open on time and will end up being delayed slightly. They keep pushing the dates back, so there's no clear date when that section will open. But hey, they are at least working on it. 

Now some good news. 

There's very good progress on one of the remaining part on Štip - Radoviš express road. More specifically on Section 5.
After the already open express road ends a bit after the Bučim interchange, they finished that secondary local road that will run parallel to the express road for the most of the time. Traffic is diverted on that local road, it's an asphalted road but it has a lot of going up and going down like in a wave, so be careful when driving there as some people tend to drive 60 - 80 km/h and that local road lacks good vision. After all that's a road meant to be used by slower cars, tractors, horses, etc...
In the meantime they are working full on that section 5 of the express road. When i was going to Radoviš, i even noticed that they were laying asphalt at night. Good job Strabag, and i can see this section opening on time or with slight delays. The interchange Injevo and Radoviš are also done, completely finished, asphalted and maybe even marked. 


Now on section 1, especially near the bypass of Štip there's too ongoing works and traffic this time is actually diverted though the city Štip. Yes, now that section (Štip bypass from Interchange Štip West to Štip South) is fully closed to traffic. I could really see the progress there because that section obviously is closed to traffic, but i assume they are preparing to begin laying asphalt or maybe finished earthworks. 

Now the section from Tri Češmi to Interchange Štip West i couldn't see much work done. They built one of the overpasses near the gas stations but they haven't asphalted it nor connected it. I think i also saw on one of the signs that they would finish that section next year in March - April but i will have to check on that in the other forum if that's really the case. 
Section 5 has a chance to open by new year, we will see about that, as i said works there are doing good. 

They have also begun works on installing tolls on A4. One is located near Preod Village. It's also shown on the map:








Pay-Toll Preod · WVC8+5GF, Preod, North Macedonia


★★☆☆☆ · Toll booth




maps.app.goo.gl





And the other one is near Kadrifakovo village, after the Kadrifakovo interchange:





Pay Toll Kadrifakovo · R353+X4J, Kadrifakovo, North Macedonia


★☆☆☆☆ · Toll booth




maps.app.goo.gl





That's about it for now. 

I will soon upload pictures of several trips i did across different countries, so expect to see a lot of stuff 👀


----------



## xbox36O

How is it going with the tunnel near Skopje Fortress? Including the new bridge over Vardar river


----------



## dini09

Hello, does anyone know when the work on the Gostivar-Kicevo motorway will start?
I heard that it should start this year, but I haven't heard from this highway for a long time.


----------



## The Wild Boy

xbox36O said:


> How is it going with the tunnel near Skopje Fortress? Including the new bridge over Vardar river


The last thing we know is that the existing mayor of Skopje delayed that tunnel under the Kale Fortress, another key project. It was delayed for another 5 years, and he said that that tunnel was not a priority for them.

New bridge over Vardar River, for that new stretch of boulevard U/C:

































Sadly because the houses in Keramidnica have not been fully expropriated (can not get removed yet), this will be a bridge to nowhere 
It's going to get abused for the local's government PR because we have local elections soon and they will only showcase the good parts. In reality, this whole project will take another year or so until it fully gets finished, i don't have any hope that they can finish it by new year.
This bridge is part of the extension of Boulevard ASNOM / AVNOJ and has been in the plans since the 60's, but they didn't have any funds to complete it during socialist Yugoslavia sadly.

There's also another proposed bridge over Vardar River that is planned to be built:

























It will be 4 lanes, with bike lanes on the side

Here's a video showcasing that bridge:





And a more detailed route of where that bridge could go though:









That's all that's planned for bridges over the Vardar river.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Reconstruction of the Kumanovo-Stracin road [A2], second phase, in length of 16.6 km.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=548351459770999


​


----------



## Rhemaxos

Hello!

Any news of the Rankovce - Kriva Palanka expressway financed by the World Bank...?


----------



## The Wild Boy

Rhemaxos said:


> Hello!
> 
> Any news of the Rankovce - Kriva Palanka expressway financed by the World Bank...?


Only Granit I think is working on a 9km section. For the rest, the contract was terminated, so now we have to wait until a new company wins the contract and see what's going to happen. I explained in some previous posts about it. But yeah, now the express road is sitting like that, minus on the 9km section where Granit is doing a decent job.


----------



## Skorpija1979

There is new information about the Kichevo-Ohrid motorway and its completion! I had information that a section should be opened to traffic this year! there is a new date in this regard (very likely 2022 or even later) 😪


----------



## The Wild Boy

2023 or 2024

2023 for the flat section 
2024 for the rest 

Don't listen to the politicians, they can say whatever they want.


----------



## dini09

The Wild Boy said:


> 2023 or 2024
> 
> 2023 for the flat section
> 2024 for the rest
> 
> Don't listen to the politicians, they can say whatever they want.


The way the flat section looked, it won't even be finished in 2025.
I think that all these 57 kilometers will be finished in 2026-2027.


----------



## xbox36O

Was this project tendered or did they "negotiate" with the Chinese?


----------



## Skorpija1979

Can someone give me a list or the network length of the motorways in North Macedonia! According to my research, should it be 317 km of motorway?


----------



## dini09

Skorpija1979 said:


> Can someone give me a list or the network length of the motorways in North Macedonia! According to my research, should it be 317 km of motorway?












I found this.
These are just the motorways and as you can see you can not see the motorway or expressway Tetovo-Gostivar on it because it does not meet the European standards as far as I know.
It's about 300-350 kilometers of motorway but in the next 20-30 years that number will quickly reach 500 kilometers.


----------



## Lankosher

Hi guys, I was driving from Skopje to Kosovo a few days back and I noticed some roadworks before the border crossing Han i Elezit. Are these works connected with the extension of the existing Kosovian R6 motorway to Macedonia or this is only border crossing enlargement?


----------



## The Wild Boy

Okay so from what i read officially we have 317 km of "motorways".

Keep in mind that this includes the Tetovo - Gostivar "motorway" which is more like an express road (although that could change in the coming years once they build the other segment and convert it into an actual motorway).

Then again this also includes Katlanovo - Veles that isn't a motorway.
A similar story could be said for Interchange Petrovec - Interchange Miladinovci "motorway" (A1) near the Skopje Airport, it's just a 4 lane road without any hard shoulders however the lanes have the width of a motorway.

As explained before several of these sections (that motorway to the airport, A2, etc...) are in this government's plans. Would that include widening and adding a hard shoulder on the missing segments i don't know.
A1 towards Kumanovo got renovated some years ago but they did not widen it. A1 near the airport is planned to be renovated. I explained about these renovations in several posts before. 

If we don't count these fake motorways, then of course it would be less than 317km, something like 280 km of real motorways. I will have to ask again, so I will tell you a how much km of real motorways we have.



Lankosher said:


> Hi guys, I was driving from Skopje to Kosovo a few days back and I noticed some roadworks before the border crossing Han i Elezit. Are these works connected with the extension of the existing Kosovian R6 motorway to Macedonia or this is only border crossing enlargement?


If you saw them before our border crossing then yeah, that's for the motorway Skopje - Blace.

Anyways some update for the Štip - Radoviš express road:






































The latest news is that the Štip bypass will be opened in 30 days. We will see how that goes.

There were other promises given, and i have written the dates in the updated map for this project.









It seems that the Štip bypass will be finished first (despite works having started later than the Section 5), and then Section 5 could be open in October or November.

The section 1 (IC Tri Češmi to IC Štip West) will be the last one to be finished, per the promises of the transport minister, by April 2022. As i said previously works here were the slowest. Plus there's several buildings (gas station, coffee shop, car saloon, etc...) which are in the way, so i assume they are sorting these stuff out, how much land will be taken from the gas station and other objects to accommodate space for widening of the existing road.


And saddly as a temporary solution (which will not really be so temporary), on certain sections of the Štip bypass (near IC Štip West) at the existing factories there will be at - grade intersections. As. I said previously they changed the plan, and that grade - separated interchanges would be built when the Ikea / Lidl investments would come. But guess what, they aren't coming any time soon.

Our prime minister likes to give bald promises, just like how several years ago he promised that Google and Facebook would come to invest in my country. None of that happened. And clearly, we see him struggling to bring more foreign investments from big companies like Ikea and Lidl. This is not the first time something like that has happened, and it's a common practice - lie that the Balkan politicians tell. Several years ago Serbian president Vucič also promised that Mercedes would come in Serbia, but that didn't happen either. There's many such examples that i could say.


So now we have a scenario where we have to wait for foreign investors to come, build their factories / stores so we can build the grade separated interchange. But those investments won't come any time soon (given how capable our government is to attract foreign investments), so that small section of the Štip bypass will be essentially another Veles - Kadrifakovo fake express road with at - grade intersections.

A complete motorway bypass of Štip would've been the best option, as it was once planned but stupid VMRO abandoned those plans, just like what they did with the motorway to Delčevo and to the border with Bulgaria.

They had some great plans, from 2011 but they decided to change most of them, and i just don't know what went wrong internally, whether they had disagreements or what really happened behind the scenes.

But it is what it is, now at least we're getting most of the express road from Štip to Radoviš done by new year.


----------



## dini09

Is there any news about the planned Gostivar-Kicevo motorway?
Apparently the construction should start this year which I don't think there are always other problems.


----------



## The Wild Boy

dini09 said:


> Is there any news about the planned Gostivar-Kicevo motorway?
> Apparently the construction should start this year which I don't think there are always other problems.


I don't think construction will start this year. The reason behind that is because Bechtel... 

We have an anti - corruption commission that's responsible for all the corruption related - shady stuff. I'm not going to comment much about them, other than that they don't always work efficiently as they should. 

Now, the whole thing with the corridor 8 as we all know an agreement was reached, a deal was signed so that Bechtel Enka will build most of the remaining sectors of corridor 8, in which is also the planned Gostivar - Kičevo motorway. 

There were absolutely no tenders for finishing the remaining parts of corridor 8, but the government and the ministry of transport chose to go directly with Bechtel & Enka. 

And now we have the anti corruption (who is actually doing something good, and bad at the same time) that slowed down the whole process, and sent the law to the special court because as we all know there's a lot of shady stuff, corruption and money laundering involved behind this company. 

Here you can read one article, it's in Macedonian but you can translate it:



https://telma.com.mk/2021/07/26/%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%83%D0%BF%D1%86%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B0-%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B4-%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%BD-%D1%81%D1%83%D0%B4-%D0%B3%D0%BE-%D0%BE%D1%81/



The law was previously voted in the parliament, and even most of the opposition supported it, and it got successfully voted in. 


We will see what will happen in the coming months and years to come, but i don't think that this year anything can be started. 

Btw, if you don't really know who Bechtel is here's another article:








По скандалите во Косово, Романија и Хрватска, Бехтел ќе гради автопатишта и во Македонија


Во ноември 2013 година, Косово доби 77 километри долг и модерен автопат со четири ленти „за само" 1,3 милијарди долари, односно за речиси 17 милиони долари за еден километар. Целиот овој проект заврши како голем скандал, а на неисплатливоста предупредуваа и ММФ и Светската банка, пишува...




www.mkd.mk





They built the motorways in Kosovo. I haven't driven on those yet personally, but from what i can see they are built well. 

However, they were paid a lot for price per km. Then the amount of money it cost to transport the materials (from the Albanian border to Kosovo, since i think they were also involved in the Albanian motorway to Kosovo). 

They caused a chaos in Romania. The members at the Romanian forum can tell you more about that. Glad they got kicked from there. 

It's already obvious what is going to happen. Maybe most of corridor 8 (excluding the section to Bulgaria) could really get finished in 5 to 8 years, but for sure we know that the motorways are going to end up really expensive (as if Kičevo - Ohrid isn't enough), we know that the politicians will steal a lot of money (money laundering / corruption), and then the poor population will have to pay for all of this mess...


I'm more worried about what the quality of those new motorways will be. Because the government and ministry of transport literally allowed Bechtel to bring their own materials. No quality checks, absolutely nothing. I really hope everything goes well, i wish for most of the corridor 8 to be completed as soon as possible. Saddly with such governments this is our only choice if we want to get things done quick, but it involves satisfying the politicians as well. I don't know where will the whole case with the anti - corruption lead and whether Bechtel will be kicked out. 

Definitely going for a tender option and choosing the best bids would've been the best, but now that's a thing for the express roads & other smaller road projects. The government has to make some money, as it's not enough to them 🤷‍♂️ 

And please don't listen to politicians, they can say anything they want. 

You see with Ohrid - Kičevo motorway they promised that the flat section would definitely open next year, but you see what happened last month? A new archeological site was discovered. Good luck if they finish the flat section next year. 


I don't want to get too political, and I'll try to stay as less political as i could, but i really hate this whole Bechtel situation and i could start ranting a lot against this government and what's happening, but we all know that's not the place for that. 

Nonetheless it will be interesting to follow up in the coming years and see what's going to happen.


----------



## dini09

The Wild Boy said:


> They built the motorways in Kosovo. I haven't driven on those yet personally, but from what i can see they are built well.


I drove on the R6 this summer and it was pretty good. Bechtel and Enka did a pretty good job there.
What I just don't understand is why this motorway is not allowed to build a company that has already done a pretty good job, for example Strabag built the Stip-Radovis expressway so well that it can be compared with expressways in Switzerland or Germany.
I just hope that everything turns out well in the end and that Corridor 8 will be ready in the next 15 years.


----------



## dini09

Artan Grubi published a pretty exciting video on his Facebook account yesterday.
In this video you can see very well where the new Motorways Tetovo-Gostivar-Kicevo and Bitola-Prilep are going to be build.
Personally, I think they have found a MEGA good solution, especially for the Gostivar-Kicevo motorway.


Here is the Video:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2692139887746604


----------



## Skorpija1979

something like 280 km of real motorways. Thank you for the information and the effort of the actual length of the Augobahn network. If you have further or more precise information, I would be very grateful.


----------



## Uppsala

How is the construction of the motorway from Skopje to the border with Kosovo going on now? Is it now becoming a motorway that connects with the Kosovo motorway on the other side of the border?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Uppsala said:


> How is the construction of the motorway from Skopje to the border with Kosovo going on now? Is it now becoming a motorway that connects with the Kosovo motorway on the other side of the border?


It's in the phase of ground works so far...

About the connection with the motorway on the other side - I'm not sure, because there is a border cross and as far as I know, the motorway in Kosovo ends somewhere before the border cross and continues as road. But both motorways should form a kind of motorway connection between the two countries.


----------



## Lankosher

^^
I was driving there a month ago and the building site seemed impressive just before the border.
Perhaps someone should update Openstreetmap as it's not showing any sign of construction - https://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=15/42.1399/21.3051


----------



## dini09

Is there any news for the Prilep-Bitola motorway (corridor 10D) and why is there no planned motorway from Veles to Prilep that would actually make a lot more sense than building the motorway from Prilep to Bitola first.


----------



## The Wild Boy

dini09 said:


> Is there any news for the Prilep-Bitola motorway (corridor 10D) and why is there no planned motorway from Veles to Prilep that would actually make a lot more sense than building the motorway from Prilep to Bitola first.


Prilep - Bitola motorway is planned to be built by Bechtel, and again the issues with Bechtel (which i explained in previous posts) have slowed down the realization of this project. The terrain there is relatively easy, it will be probably the cheapest motorway project in a while in my country, since it literally involves an upgrade of the fast road (that was built sometime in the 80's during Socialist Yugoslavia), adding some extra lanes, converting it to a motorway, redoing all the interchanges that are there, and yeah that's about it. It could be easily built in just 2 years, there's not much work needed there, the terrain is easy with few smaller hills, but that's no problem. 

On the same A3 motorway, there should be a connection before Village Krklino (the motorway will end there and will not take the Bitola bypass, obviously to save costs and there's lower traffic on that part) to the planned express road from there to the Greek Border. That express road will be also really easy to build since it's all flat land and it won't cost much. However that express road was not planned to be built by Bechtel, and instead will be tendered. But there were several promises made both by the new minister for transport and by the previous one that construction would start soon this year, and we aren't seeing anything happen... 

I don't think neither Corridor 8 nor Corridor 10d will kickstart with construction this year, maybe next year. There's a few more months left before New Year, i don't think a miracle can happen by then and i expect nothing. Of course they had to make many promises, so that the people will vote for them, don't expect anything to happen soon in this country. 

We're already struggling with the construction of Ohrid - Kičevo motorway, they "squirted" all the money possible from that motorway project, i would not be surprised if the price reaches 1 billion EUR and it the motorway gets delayed for another 2+ years.


----------



## dini09

Hello
Does anyone know if the asphalting of the Skopje-Blace motorway has started?
It is planned that it should start in October so in the current month I also saw a video where Ejup Rustemi said a few months ago that it should start in October but I don't know if they will keep their promise.


----------



## The Wild Boy

dini09 said:


> Hello
> Does anyone know if the asphalting of the Skopje-Blace motorway has started?
> It is planned that it should start in October so in the current month I also saw a video where Ejup Rustemi said a few months ago that it should start in October but I don't know if they will keep their promise.


So far nothing... if i hear / see anything i will inform everyone on this forum, and so will George.

Again,
don't...believe... what...the...politicians...say.

They can keep saying every next month, it's a well known tactic. They just want to get some more votes for the local elections.


----------



## dini09

Hello, does anyone know where roughly the Skopje-Blace motorway will lead? If someone knows, could they make a sketch and how many bridges and tunnels will be built?


----------



## ntom

dini09 said:


> Hello
> Does anyone know if the asphalting of the Skopje-Blace motorway has started?
> It is planned that it should start in October so in the current month I also saw a video where Ejup Rustemi said a few months ago that it should start in October but I don't know if they will keep their promise.


You can't lay asphalt on hills, lol.


----------



## dini09

I have another question about the Gostivar-Kicevo motorway. Will the motorway actually follow the tracks? by that I mean a tunnel about 7000 meters long is being drilled next to the track tunnel?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

dini09 said:


> I have another question about the Gostivar-Kicevo motorway. Will the motorway actually follow the tracks? by that I mean a tunnel about 7000 meters long is being drilled next to the track tunnel?












There are three alternatives to build this motorway (WARNING: Google Translate from Macedonian language):

*1.Eastern corridor *(along this corridor the route passes east of Gostivar and along the Lakovicka and Padalishka Reka, climbs the Bukovic pass, from where, as a tunnel with and without a tunnel, it crosses the Kicevo side from Bukovic. Passing between the villages Dolno and Gorno Stragomishta, then between the villages Kolibari and Greshnica and west of the village Trapchin Dol it is directed to the western side of Kicevo. It is estimated that the variant without a tunnel is technically more favorabl);

*2. Central corridor *(At the beginning the route coincides with the bypass provided by the urban plan of Gostivar from the north side. From the intersection with the river Vardar, bypassing Gostivar, ie Gorna Banjica on the west side, it continues to
Gjonovica and moves along the old road Gostivar-Kicevo. From Gjonovica the road is divided into two sub-variants, one of which leads through the Bukovo pass, and the other through the Strazha pass . The variant through the Bukovo pass coincides with the eastern variant almost to Kicevo. The variant from Gjonovica through the Strazha pass goes along the valley of Sretkovska Reka, crosses the Strazha pass with a tunnel and exits in the valley of Tajmishka Reka, then along its left bank line goes to the village Strogomirovo, from where as the only variant continues to Kicevo. This corridor is rated as favorable for guiding the route, especially for the subvariant that passes through the Bukovo pass);

*3. Western corridor *(This corridor at the beginning of the route with a length of 4 km coincides with the central corridor; then the corridor coincides with the existing highway, following it from its eastern side, passing west of the village Cerovo, then east of Sretkovo and with a tunnel under the Strazha pass passes into the valley of the Tajmishka River continuing towards Kicevo. This corridor is intersected by numerous rivers and ravines and from a technical and construction point of view is assessed as unfavorable).

The designers found that the *central corridor is the most favorable* for running the route from the aspect of technical feasibility of the construction. Within the central corridor, the most favorable route has been determined, *ie the subvariant
leading through the Bukovo pass* . Based on this selected alternative, a Main Project has been prepared (according to the existing legislation, it is equivalent to a basic project).

*____*

So, one part of the motorway will follow the railroad tracks, but there will be no tunnel in length of 7 km.


----------



## dini09

October is almost over and not a singel meter of asphalt has been laid on the Skopje-Blace motorway. Just a shame!
In the summer everything was in full swing and still nothing.
I hope that at least this year the paving can start.


----------



## dini09

Here is a short video about the construction work on the Gradsko-Prilep expressway (Gradsko-Drenovo section):



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=578937109990711


----------



## The Wild Boy

dini09 said:


> October is almost over and not a singel meter of asphalt has been laid on the Skopje-Blace motorway. Just a shame!
> In the summer everything was in full swing and still nothing.
> I hope that at least this year the paving can start.


I told you already, don't believe what they say.

Also, things change you see. Now we shall see what the future government will do


----------



## dini09

Here is a picture of the tunnel work on the Gradsko-Prilep expressway:










A little information about the tunnel:
The length of the tunnel towards Prilep is 139 meters and the length of the tunnel towards Gradsko is 159 meters.
It is being worked well at the moment at a good speed.
Let's hope that this expressway will be ready in 2-4 years.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Video from the construction works on the express way A2, Rankovce - Kriva Palanka, subsection K. palanka - Dlabochitsa, in length of 7.5 km and progress on the ground works of 69%.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=630840431382710


​


----------



## dini09

I have very good news about the Skopje-Blace motorway!
With a delay of 2 weeks, the asphalt was paved for the first time!
On the pictures you can see very well where the motorway will run.
Here are a few pictures:



























This section (2 kilometers) should be ready in June 2022.
After that, construction should start for the other 10.5 kilometers towards Skopje.
I am very happy that there is progress and I hope that this part will finally be completed in June next year.
Edit: Here is a Video



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2962676150663374


----------



## The Wild Boy

Yes but i don't think that that asphalted section is the motorway. From what i can see on the image and from the trusty Satelite, it seems that in this particular section they are just going to build the motorway over the existing road to the border and the existing road could connect to the road leading to the Blace railway station and also from an interchange as we can see on the image above. 

Anyways good to see at least some progress made.


----------



## Uppsala

dini09 said:


> I have very good news about the Skopje-Blace motorway!
> With a delay of 2 weeks, the asphalt was paved for the first time!
> On the pictures you can see very well where the motorway will run.
> Here are a few pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This section (2 kilometers) should be ready in June 2022.
> After that, construction should start for the other 10.5 kilometers towards Skopje.
> I am very happy that there is progress and I hope that this part will finally be completed in June next year.
> Edit: Here is a Video
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2962676150663374



So you think that from June 2022 you can drive on the motorway all the way from Skopje to the border? That this motorway will then be finished?


----------



## dini09

Uppsala said:


> So you think that from June 2022 you can drive on the motorway all the way from Skopje to the border? That this motorway will then be finished?


No, i was talking about the first section ( 2 Kilometers)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Aerial video of the abovementioned section of 2 km...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2962676150663374


​


----------



## dini09

Hi there,
I have a question about the Kicevo-Bukojchani motorway section.
How far are they? Will the construction work start this year and is there a video about how this section could look like?


----------



## The Wild Boy

We have heard nothing from anyone regarding the construction of the (first?) phase of the planned Kičevo - Gostivar motorway. I think George already explained to you the planned routes. There are saddly no videos to visualize how it could look like. One thing for certain is that there will be a few tunnels, lots of viaducts, it's going to go through a really hard mountainous section, maybe even harder than Kičevo - Ohrid motorway. 

Btw i have some news regarding the Kičevo - Ohrid motorway and it's that the deadline for finishing it was extended to 2025.

I don't have anything else to say. We have hit a new low... 

A motorway that might very well end up being under construction for 12 years. This only happens in a BANANA country. That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Another short update regarding the Štip - Radoviš Express Road is that last month the sections from Bučim to Radoviš, and the Štip Bypass were opened to traffic.

However there's a few things to note:
Štip bypass is not a grade separated express road, and might not become anytime soon. I explained the reason why. However it still retains it's 80 km/h speed limit, if I'm not mistaken. Dangerous or not, it is what it is and we can't change that. Ikea and Lidl are not going to come in my country anytime soon, the politicians can say what they want.

The remaining section of the Štip - Radoviš Express Road to be finished next year is the section from Interchange Štip West to the interchange Tri Češmi, where also the A4 motorway towards Skopje begins. This was expected as many times previously i reported that they had slower works there. That should be done by April 2022 (as per the promise of transport minister). It's part of the Section 1 - Phase 2.
Edit: Minister for transport now promises that section could be done by end year, we will see.

And one thing i don't know why, this express road used to show in the previous months on OSM Map as U/C, yet most of it was finished. First it wasn't even drawn correctly, and second it didn't include any of the interchanges. Does any of you here know who is responsible for drawing and adding those road projects under construction in the OSM database? Is it someone from my country? They certainly aren't doing a great job. For example, the motorway u/c near the border with Kosovo is not shown on the map. Motorway Ohrid - Kičevo isn't accurately drawn on OSM map (lacks interchanges), it's a similar story for the other express roads. They either don't show up, show up as u/c when they are finished, or show up as finished but do not even include the interchanges. Where do these people gain their data from?!?!
On Google maps for example the express road Štip - Radoviš is shown, and it actually includes some of the interchanges, not all of them. But it does a better job than a map site which is actually meant to show roads, infrastructure and stuff under construction more accurately but fails at doing that. OSM Map is just a joke in my country. I once tried using it to navigate out of Skopje, worst mistake ever. It literally told me to take some side streets to get on the Skopje bypass. What a joke.

And that's pretty much it about the Štip - Radoviš Express Road, another important project gearing up to be fully finished next year. Most important sections are already done. Strabag did an incredible work here, they showed up as a great company and i personally think that we should let them work on more projects.

Here's the updated map for this express road project:









Edit 2: I heard some more info, that from the section Štip West towards interchange Tri Češmi where the motorway begins, traffic has been shifted on the parallel road, while they are actively working on the remaining section. The bridge has been completely torn down and a new one is being built.

And here's some videos of ride on the Štip - Radoviš express road. It includes the newly opened section from Interchange Bučim to Radoviš:


----------



## The Wild Boy

Apparently you can't trust these politicians 









Инвестирајќи во инфраструктурниот развој, инвестираме за просперитетна држава и подобри услови за сите граѓани | Овој проект е пример како оваа Влада ги реализира капиталните инвестиции во сите општини во државата. Инвестирајќи во инфраструктурниот развој,... | By Blagoj Bochvarski | Facebook


34 тыс. views, 496 likes, 4 loves, 57 comments, 9 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Blagoj Bochvarski: Овој проект е пример како оваа Влада ги реализира капиталните инвестиции во сите општини во...




fb.watch





Now transport minister says that the remaining section 1a (from Interchange Tri Češmi where the motorway begins, to the interchange Štip West), could be finished by end year (end of this month), that they are doing their best to finish it 4 months earlier. Last time he spoke about that section he said that by April next year that section could be finished. We will see if they actually finish this section before new year or in January. 

Anyways below are some pictures from the completed Štip bypass and that remaining section under construction. 

Štip bypass:






















You can also see in the Facebook post above, in the video the section with the hard shoulders (express road) actually begins some 100 - 150 meters after the factories. The part at the factories and towards the Štip West interchange is just a 2 lane road with some extra lanes for meting to the factories (at - grade). It's exactly what i talked about and said before. That section is going to stay exactly like that for some time. Maybe if the plans or the government changes, so in the future we might or might not get a Štip motorway bypass as it was firstly envisioned. That would be the best situation, and it avoids all the problems. That would need to happen if the express road Štip - Radoviš gets expanded to full motorway profile in the future, but that too isn't going to happen anytime soon, and right now there's no demand for it. 

The remaining section under construction:






























You can exactly see in one of the images where the motorway begins (the signs for the Tri Češmi interchange), and where traffic is temporarily rerouted. From the images it seems that they have sped up the process, but we shall see if they finish this remaining section 4 months earlier, or if there's going to be any delays. 

That's about it regarding the whole Štip - Radoviš Express Road. 

The remaining section of the express road from Štip to Kočani (Krupiste - Kocani) is going to get finished sometime in May, before the summer season. Or at least I'm assuming it will be finished by then. Once i find anything new regarding that, i will update you. 

Next express roads in this region to start construction would either be the express road from Strumica to Novo Selo (border with Bulgaria), or the express road from Smokvica to Strumica. Although I think that the express road from Strumica to Smokvica has a higher chance of starting construction first, since it's in mostly flat land, and it could be finished in less than 3 years or so. We will see, once i hear anything regarding these express roads I will post here.


----------



## xbox36O

Whats so hard about the factories? They seem to be above the road so just make an interchange. This road already bypass Stip so why make a bypass of a bypass?

(main question is wt* are the factories doing there as there is an industrial area nearby)

Or, cant they just make a new access road and block the exist?


----------



## The Wild Boy

xbox36O said:


> Whats so hard about the factories? They seem to be above the road so just make an interchange. This road already bypass Stip so why make a bypass of a bypass?
> 
> (main question is wt* are the factories doing there as there is an industrial area nearby)
> 
> Or, cant they just make a new access road and block the exist?


Yes, there is an industrial area there. You can make an interchange, but not on the existing road as you can see it's literally next to the factories. The factories were sadly built in a that way that they just directly connect to Stip's bypass and they were built back when the bypass was just a 2 lane fast road. However I'm assuming since this was a small industrial zone ( the bigger one is near the Tri Cesmi interchange and actually has an unfinished connection to the first interchange of Stip - Kocani express road) they did not bother to build proper grade separated interchanges here. The other problem is that there are power lines right on the other side of the road, however there is still some space of 70 meters between the power lines and the road which would be enough to just shift the road and do something like this:









They could have even just created a simple junction or a partial interchange with these ramps, and it would've been 10 times better and safer. This way we essentially have to wait for some "future investments" like Lidl and Ikea that our prime minister promises they will come "soon", but in reality that could be some 10 years, or NEVER which means that we won't be getting a fully grade - separated Stip bypass.

The reason why to make a bypass out of the bypass lies in the canceled 2011 plans for a motorway to Delcevo (to Bulgarian Border) and motorway towards Radovis and Strumica.
And even with the original express road plans of both express roads from Stip to Radovis and from Stip to Kocani, they had envisioned this interchange:








This was what was planned with the construction of the A4 motorway. I still don't know the reasons why this plan was trimmed down. But no worries, once there's a need to build a motorway towards Kocani and towards Radovis, the Tri Cesmi interchange can be upgraded to this.
As you can see in this images, especially the segment on the bottom, that's what goes towards Radovis. Essentially it was originally planned for Stip to have a completely new motorway bypass that would link somewhere at the Stip South interchange, but these plans (along with the bigger Tri Cesmi interchange) were sadly scrapped.
You can even see the same plans of a bigger Tri Cesmi interchange here as well:








This image is from the study of Stip - Kocani express road. The route for the Stip - Kocani express road was eventually chosen from the motorway plan from 2011 ( it has a similar route).









Also another image from the study of the Stip - Kocani express road, although here it shows a map with the section shown as a "motorway". I'm assuming as i said they reused the plans from that 2011 motorway plan towards Delcevo and the border with Bulgaria.










Now over here we have the 2011 motorway study (image is upside down) and you can exactly see where the Stip motorway bypass was envisioned to go through.










And yes, you do see that right. Those were some envisioned plans for a motorway to Prilep through Babuna Mountain.

VMRO had some great plans, i will never understand why they just dumped them and decided not to implement them.

Had these plans materialized, we would've gotten a:

Motorway from Veles (Basino Selo) to Prilep (though Babuna Mountain)
Motorway from Veles to Kadrifakovo Interchange (link to A4 motorway towards Tri Cesmi Interchange)
Motorway from Tri Cesmi to Delchevo and border with Bulgaria
Completely new Stip Motorway bypass
Motorway from Stip South to Radovis
Motorway from Radovis to Strumica


If VMRO's other plans materialized, we would've gotten also:

Motorway from Kumanovo to Deve Bair (Border with Bulgaria)
Motorway from Prilep all the way to border with Greece (Medzitlija)
Express road from Strumica to Novo Selo (border with Bulgaria)

Again, don't want to make it seem that i support one given political party based on their plans. I'm just saying that VMRO had some great plans, and that they did a bad job at abandoning those plans.
But it doesn't have to be that all bad. Like i said one day a lot of these plans could be reused, Tri Cesmi interchange could get upgraded. If there's a demand both express roads from Stip to Radovis and from Stip to Kocani can get upgraded to full motorway profile, it's not a big problem.

Now i hope you understand why Stip getting a completely new bypass mattered. They missed the chance this time, and we're going to have to live with this. If a motorway bypass existed, factories could've just used the existing Stip bypass without having to build grade - separated interchanges, since the main traffic would've been on a completely new bypass.

Oh and here are the links from the studies of both the express road Stip - Kocani and the once planned motorway towards Delcevo:


http://roads.org.mk/UserFiles/files/ZivotnaSredina/Nacrt_Izvestaj_SOZS_za_ekspresen_pat_A3_STIP_KOCANI.pdf




https://www.moepp.gov.mk/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Studija%20za%20ovzs-Granica%20Bugarija-Delcevo-kocani-Stip-Veles.pdf


----------



## dini09

Hello
I have a question about the Kumanovo-Deve Bair expressway.
Are there any new pictures/videos of the construction works?
Is there a new company that will build the rest and when should the whole expressway be finished?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

There is no new info, video or photos, unfortunately.


----------



## dini09

Again, good news about the mega project Corridor 8 and Corridor 10D!
According to Artan Grubi, nothing stands in the way and soon the contract will likely be signed for the Gostivar-Kicevo, Tetovo-Gostivar and Bitola-Prilep motorways.
If everything goes well, I hope that the construction of the Gostivar-Kicevo motorway can start in August next year.

Here is a Video:





But never forget that these politicians can say anything they want and in the end there is still nothing!


----------



## The Wild Boy

dini09 said:


> Again, good news about the mega project Corridor 8 and Corridor 10D!
> According to Artan Grubi, nothing stands in the way and soon the contract will likely be signed for the Gostivar-Kicevo, Tetovo-Gostivar and Bitola-Prilep motorways.
> If everything goes well, I hope that the construction of the Gostivar-Kicevo motorway can start in August next year.
> 
> Here is a Video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But never forget that these politicians can say anything they want and in the end there is still nothing!


Thanks for the information. We shall see how it will go on with the remaining parts of Corridor 8. I wouldn't put my trust on Bechtel & Enka knowing what kind of company they are and their shady history. It will be interesting to see how they are going to perform. If everything goes well then we might get most of the corridor 8 complete by 2026, if of course Bechtel does a great work, if price is fair and doesn't go up, if there are no problems like in the Kičevo - Ohrid motorway.
One thing i know for sure is that a lot of money is going to get laundered and end in the pockets of politicians. We will have to see the price per km on those sections of Corridor 8 that will remain to be built as a motorway.

I hope that everything else goes well, and that we indeed get most of the corridor 8 done by 2026, if not by 2028 at most.


Oh and this probably might mean that next year we should see the construction start of upgrading the fast road from Prilep to Bitola to a motorway connection, since works there will also be carried out by Bechtel. And maybe the Bitola - Medzitlija express road.

By 2030 we could have:
Complete motorway connection from Tetovo to Ohrid
Complete motorway connection from Ohrid to Kjafasan Border with Albania (assuming that they will resolve the issues with UNESCO for that motorway towards Struga)
Complete motorway connection from Prilep to Bitola, express road connection from Bitola to Medzitlija, express road connection from Gradsko to somewhere before Pletvar Pass
Pletvar pass, and remaining sections towards Prilep completely as 1+2 sections
Complete express road connection from Rankovce to Kriva Palanka
And remaining sections in that region on the corridor 8, such as the section from Kriva Palanka to Deve Bair border crossing with Bulgaria and Rankovce - Kumanovo to be built as 1+2 sections.

Had the fast road from Veles to Prilep got built though Babuna mountain, we could've just upgraded that fast road into a motorway and we could've had a motorway connection from Veles to Prilep. Saddly for now that isn't on the list, and neither is the new motorway segment from Katlanovo to Veles.

In the south - eastern region we might see construction begin on express roads from Strumica to Novo Selo border crossing with Bulgaria, and express road from Strumica though Valandovo Hill to Smokvica (link with A1 motorway).

And that's about it. 

Nothing new regarding the Struga bypass, it's in the plans of the current government. We may not see it being built at all. Another political lie and empty promise. 
Nothing new regarding Tetovo - Prizren (tunnel under Shara Mountain). Another political trick used by the Albanian politicians to gain some extra votes. Refer to my previous posts for more info regarding this project. 
Nothing new regarding new road between Radoviš and Strumica. A really weird and stupid decision to plan an express road from Strumica to the Bulgarian border, from Strumica to A1 motorway and leave one gap between Radoviš and Strumica...


----------



## G.Valkov

@The Wild Boy

Do you have a map with the proposed route for the A1/Kumanovo - Deve Bair expressway?


----------



## The Wild Boy

G.Valkov said:


> @The Wild Boy
> 
> Do you have a map with the proposed route for the A1/Kumanovo - Deve Bair expressway?


Saddly Kumanovo - Deve Bair will not be a express road in its full route. The section from Kumanovo to Rankovce is going to get upgraded on the parts that it isn't, to 1+2 profile. Same situation is going on with Kriva Palanka - Deve Bair border with Bulgaria. Only the section from Rankovce to Kriva Palanka is being built as a completely new grade separated and acess controlled express road.

Here's one map that i found in regards of the Rankovce - Kriva Palanka express road from the build.mk forum:









Imo, the best solution would be to do a Kumanovo Motorway bypass, and maybe build a motorway connection towards Deve Bair, since the area there is just only hilly with some flat sections. I don't really understand why they didn't choose to build a complete motorway / express road connection to there. Afterall all this is corridor 8, that's of a huge importance. Upgrading the existing roads will help, but it won't do much. Having an entire motorway connection to the border with Bulgaria, and then an express road and motorway connection towards Sofia would matter more for many reasons. We have to stop seeing both countries from a political and historical perspective. Skopje and Sofia should have had a 4 lane motorway / express road connection by now. Skopje and Sofia are 2 big cities with both around 2 million population. A full motorway / express road connection will better connect us with Bulgaria, Turkey and Romania. It would assure a quick, safe and a great travel towards these countries and it would help develop one of the poorest regions in my country. I already know that Bulgaria plans an express road to the border with my country, and plans another express road corridor towards Plovdiv. That is all great, but the problem is from our side and our immature politicians that won't move past the political and historical problems of this country. We could've had at least 2 motorway and 1 express road connections to Bulgaria by now, had we had some more serious politicians.


Edit: I looked at the map again and interestingly enough, the express road at Kriva Palanka seems to end in a trumpet interchange and there is space left out for a future continuation of the express road to form a bypass of Kriva Palanka. 

And I'm pretty sure once traffic grows even more on this corridor, it would definitely necessitate a bypass of Kriva Palanka. The existing main street though Kriva Palanka is a 2 lane street, there's no boulevard either and no space to expand that main road, since it runs near the Kriva river and on the other side there's houses in the way.


----------



## G.Valkov

The Wild Boy said:


> Saddly Kumanovo - Deve Bair will not be a express road in its full route. The section from Kumanovo to Rankovce is going to get upgraded on the parts that it isn't, to 1+2 profile. Same situation is going on with Kriva Palanka - Deve Bair border with Bulgaria. Only the section from Rankovce to Kriva Palanka is being built as a completely new grade separated and acess controlled express road.
> 
> Here's one map that i found in regards of the Rankovce - Kriva Palanka express road from the build.mk forum:
> View attachment 2477029
> 
> 
> Imo, the best solution would be to do a Kumanovo Motorway bypass, and maybe build a motorway connection towards Deve Bair, since the area there is just only hilly with some flat sections. I don't really understand why they didn't choose to build a complete motorway / express road connection to there. Afterall all this is corridor 8, that's of a huge importance. Upgrading the existing roads will help, but it won't do much. Having an entire motorway connection to the border with Bulgaria, and then an express road and motorway connection towards Sofia would matter more for many reasons. We have to stop seeing both countries from a political and historical perspective. Skopje and Sofia should have had a 4 lane motorway / express road connection by now. Skopje and Sofia are 2 big cities with both around 2 million population. A full motorway / express road connection will better connect us with Bulgaria, Turkey and Romania. It would assure a quick, safe and a great travel towards these countries and it would help develop one of the poorest regions in my country. I already know that Bulgaria plans an express road to the border with my country, and plans another express road corridor towards Plovdiv. That is all great, but the problem is from our side and our immature politicians that won't move past the political and historical problems of this country. We could've had at least 2 motorway and 1 express road connections to Bulgaria by now, had we had some more serious politicians.


I thought that a new road (even if not motorway / expressway) was planned for the entire section from Kumanovo to Deve Bair..

I totally share your opinion. Unfortunately, the situation in Bulgaria is not much different either. Like the construction of the Klepalo border checkpoint for example, it has been delayed for almost 20 years already..

Hopefully with the new governement in Sofia things change for the better & Bulgaria finally starts using these EU funds for real rapid infrastructure improvement all across the country, including the connections with RN Macedonia.

Skopje's larger metropolitan area actually reaches more like a 0.8-1 mln people (Tetovo - Skopje - Kumanovo), while Sofia is around 1.5 mln people. The distance is merely 200 km. Skopje is the nearest capital city to Sofia, as well as the largest metropolitan area in radius of 250 km and yet this potential's still not realized..

If we have modern, fast road & railway connections between Sofia and Skopje this would undoubtedly boosts greatly the economic activity and cooperation not only between regions across the border, but also between BG & MK in general.


----------



## The Wild Boy

G.Valkov said:


> I thought that a new road (even if not motorway / expressway) was planned for the entire section from Kumanovo to Deve Bair..
> 
> I totally share your opinion. Unfortunately, the situation in Bulgaria is not much different either. Like the construction of the Klepalo border checkpoint for example, it has been delayed for almost 20 years already..
> 
> Hopefully with the new governement in Sofia things change for the better & Bulgaria finally starts using these EU funds for real rapid infrastructure improvement all across the country, including the connections with RN Macedonia.
> 
> Skopje's larger metropolitan area actually reaches more like a 0.8-1 mln people (Tetovo - Skopje - Kumanovo), while Sofia is around 1.5 mln people. The distance is merely 200 km. Skopje is the nearest capital city to Sofia, as well as the largest metropolitan area in radius of 250 km and yet this potential's still not realized..
> 
> If we have modern, fast road & railway connections between Sofia and Skopje this would undoubtedly boosts greatly the economic activity and cooperation not only between regions across the border, but also between BG & MK in general.


I agree yes. 

For building a new road, it would only be logical to build an express road or a motorway. You can just build a 2 lane new fast road, because that would only increase the speed, shorten the time it takes to go from point A to point B, but it would also increase the accidents. 

That's why it you have say an X regional or magistral road that has well over 8,000 vehicles AADT you can start seriously considering about building a new type of road that is faster, safer, and that can handle the demand for increasing a mount of vehicles. 
In my country if there is already a road that's has over 8,000 AADT it can be considered to build a new express road or a motorway connection. 

Now the Pilep - Bitola fast road actually has an AADT ranging from 7,000 to 8,000. So one could say that it does not meet the criteria for it to get upgraded to an express road or motorway connection. 
But as well all know, Prilep - Bitola is actually going to be a motorway connection, it will get expanded and renovated in the coming years. 

The reason for this is because it's part of a branch of the Corridor 10, the Corridor 10 D. When you look at this corridor from a bigger scale you will see that it's a very great alternative for tourists, and those who go towards say the Corfu Islands, towards Athens, Crete, etc... they could just take the A3 once it's mostly motorway and express road towards Bitola and the Medzitlija border with Greece. Especially once the express road from Gradsko to before Pletvar, Prilep - Bitola motorway and the Bitola - Medzitlija express roads are finised it will be much quicker to reach those regions of Greece, and let's not forget the Igoumenitsa port which is another gateway to Italy. So that's why once these key projects get finished A3 will only get more and more vehicles. This essentially means that a road that has previously had lower levels of vehicles, it will have increased amount of vehicles as it will become more attractive and a great alternative. The corridor 10d would also decongest our A1 motorway at the toll booths and it would decongest both the Bogorodica - Evzoni border crossing and the Dojran border crossing, which during peak sumer season see higher levels of traffic. 
A1 during peak sumer seasons probably peaks up to no more than 20,000 vehicles and most of these are Serbians going to Greece for summer holidays, plus us Macedonians of course. 

There are plenty of roads like the Prilep - Bitola one that have lower than 8,000 vehicles AADT and yet once they are replaced by express roads or motorways they could see more and more vehicles. 

For example A3 from Resen towards Ohrid, it has plenty of truck traffic (an alternative for those coming from Albania trying to reach Greece, Bulgaria, Romania...) but it doesn't see that much of car traffic, except in peak summer season. 

So you see, turning A3 from Resen to Ohrid into an express road, or a complete fast 1+2 road would have it's benefits as not only is an alternative international route, but it's also an alternative route for reaching Ohrid. Almost everyone from the southeastern region in my country travels to Ohrid via Gradsko, Prilep, Bitola and Resen. When you look at it from a bigger scale you realize how important it is for such a road to get replaced with something new. There's many more roads like these in my country, i won't go into all of them. But the point I'm trying to make is that building new roads can have big benefits and only result with an increased usage, as it would also help develop these regions, decrease travel time and increase road safety. 

Anyways, i have attached a PDF file with some road projects in my country that were planned, unrealized and some that have been realized. Keep in mind that the map is old there, and pretty inaccurate, but it gives a good overview of some key road projects that should have happened. 
One of them as you can see is the Kumanovo bypass, what i was talking about before. It shows a complete motorway route from Kumanovo towards the border with Bulgaria. Those were the core plans of the previous (VMRO) government that saddly never got realized. A lot of these plans faced changes, and even back then the government itself reduced and scrapped most of their great plans for some unknown, probably stupid reason. 

Now this map also has it's positive side and that's that most of these planned routes for road projects can be reused. That actually happened with the Štip - Kočani express road. They reused one of the routes from the once planned & canceled motorway towards Delcevo. 

In the case of Kumanovo, the road authorities could just use that route shown on the map, if they are ever to build a motorway bypass there in the future. Since I'm assuming that they must have done studies for those road projects that were slimmed down and canceled. You can't just open the map and draw things on it without knowing that area in the way of the route, what's in it, is the terrain easy or hard, etc etc... That's the big advantage here. 

For Gostivar - Kičevo I think it's also the same route for the motorway that might begin construction next year. They just reused some of the old plans instead of having to completely do new ones. 

Now of course there's also a negative point of using old plans and studies. The motorway Ohrid - Kičevo, when it began construction in 2014 at that time it used a study from 20 years ago... That's a study from 1994. And they expected that everything would be fine and that they would save a "few bucks" by not doing a newer study. We see what happens by using older studies and plans.. 


But yeah, let's just hope they find a new and better company to resume construction on one of the section in Deve Bair - Kriva Palanka express road, since the Italians got kicked out and now we have only Granit working on a ~9km sections. If hear anything new regarding that, everyone will be informed. 
And let's just hope that after finishing this express road project, maybe they will change their mind and decide to build a motorway bypass of Kumanovo. I don't know if the European union could care enough, but if they do they could probably push the politicians and authorities to actually build the remaining segments of Corridor 8 towards Bulgaria as either motorway or express road, instead of upgrading existing roads. It will be very dumb to have a motorway all the way from Kjafasan, towards Kumanovo and then from Kumanovo to Deve Bair only one section as an express road, and everything else as just an upgraded and expanded road. We will see what they will have to say in regards of those sections that won't get their completely new roads built. They can't certainly come out infront of cameras and say that the entire Corridor 8 is finished, like what they did with the Corridor 10. Because as we all know the Corridor 10 is not a full profile motorway connection in it's length though my country. It isn't in Greece as well, and yet they still said that there was an entire motorway from Thessaloniki to Budapest.


----------



## The Wild Boy

First snow has arrived, in Skopje - Tetovo motorway. Kind of by a surprise. 









Drivers are requested to pay more attention, keep a safer distance and drive slower. 

Road authorities should begin cleaning the snow, if it increases more, or if it starts melting down. 

Some several years ago, the new A4 motorway was completely covered in snow. Road authorities were slow to react and clean the snow, so they kind - of become a joke amongst the people in my country. 

Македонија Чат - Пат 🙃

We shall see if they respond quicker this time, to the coming weather changes.


----------



## dini09

The Wild Boy said:


> First snow has arrived, in Skopje - Tetovo motorway. Kind of by a surprise.
> View attachment 2484611
> 
> 
> Drivers are requested to pay more attention, keep a safer distance and drive slower.
> 
> Road authorities should begin cleaning the snow, if it increases more, or if it starts melting down.
> 
> Some several years ago, the new A4 motorway was completely covered in snow. Road authorities were slow to react and clean the snow, so they kind - of become a joke amongst the people in my country.
> 
> Македонија Чат - Пат 🙃
> 
> We shall see if they respond quicker this time, to the coming weather changes.


I read on a Facebook post from Blagoj Bochvarski that Macedonia had bought 15 new snow shovel trucks.
On YouTube you can see on TV 21 that nothing has been cleared.
A shame they should take an example from the Germans or Swiss who clear the streets all the time!
Here is a video from what I saw earlier:


----------



## The Wild Boy

Štip - Radoviš Express Road has been fully completed! It is completely open to traffic! 🥳

They did keep up their promise, and finished it before new year.

Edit: Here's more info and official source:



__ https://www.facebook.com/1121568961232289/posts/4536663329722818


----------



## MichiH

The Wild Boy said:


> Štip - Radoviš Express Road has been fully completed! It is completely open to traffic! 🥳
> 
> They did keep up their promise, and finished it before new year.
> 
> Edit: Here's more info and official source:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/1121568961232289/posts/4536663329722818


Is OSM right that the section is only 20km long? If so, "Štip - Radoviš Express Road" is a funny name since there is still a 9km gap from east end of the express road to Radoviš. And there is also a 11km gap from west end to the beginning of the motorway west of Štip.

What about closing the 11km gap?

Is the new road signed as A4 or is the old road still signed as A4?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Press release: Министерство за Транспорт и Врски

Tri Češmi - Štip (South): 9 km, opened 16-12-2021
Štip (South) - Buchim: 23 km, opened 04-06-2021
Buchim - Radoviš: 8 km, opened 16-12-2021


----------



## MichiH

ok, OSM is not yet updated  I didn't follow the project in detail in the last months


----------



## The Wild Boy

MichiH said:


> Is OSM right that the section is only 20km long? If so, "Štip - Radoviš Express Road" is a funny name since there is still a 9km gap from east end of the express road to Radoviš. And there is also a 11km gap from west end to the beginning of the motorway west of Štip.
> 
> What about closing the 11km gap?
> 
> Is the new road signed as A4 or is the old road still signed as A4?


Open Street Map is so completely wrong in my country. I don't know why. Whoever is drawing those roads in OSM in my country I would kindly ask you to stop doing so, because you have 0 experience in doing so.

Not only that, but even in Google maps a lot of the shown roads don't make any sense.

Now i shall explain what is where.

Below is my map of this express road project:









Those sections lettering and numbering are not official, i included them this way so they are less confusing. The other map for this express road project was also confusing.

Now, the section from Interchange Štip South all the way to Interchange Radoviš (and some 100 - 200m after it), is a grade - separated acess controlled express road with maximum speed up to 110 km/h and 80 km/h near the interchanges.

The section from Interchange Štip West to Interchange Štip South is a partially grade - separated acess controlled express road. 

Interchanges Štip West and Štip South are grade separated, however there is a section near the factories as i explained before which is at - grade with normal crossings. The vmax on this section too is 110 km/h, however I'm assuming that near those factories you have to slow down to 80 km/h or less.

The recently opened section, is a grade separated - acess controlled express road with speeds up to 110 km/h vmax.

The minister for transport mentioned in that Facebook post that he gave a "standard exit" to the village of Tri Češmi. I don't understand what that means, but i think he is probably recovering to that that village is connected with this express road though the gas station and the objects parallel to it. It wouldn't be a first to have such a connection to a place. The entrance in Negotino from the A1 motorway is also via a gas station, it's not uncommon. I don't think there's another at - grade intersection there, from what i have seen. Maybe they put some ramps near that bridge and just connected that village to the gas stations. The "Trusty Satelite" shall tell us that.

OSM only shows the Bučim interchange, and just shows the segment from that interchange, and it ends before Štip South, and doesn't show any of the other interchanges.

The Štip bypass opened last month, the other section from interchange Bučim to interchange Radoviš also opened around that same time, yet OSM still doesn't show it.

Google maps is a bit better. It shows most interchanges. Only the interchange Lakavica is not drawn properly, it just includes that local road to the village of Gorachino.

The "directors curve" is shown here, but it shows another grey road (which is where the road previously used to go though).
I don't know if i said the story regarding the "directors curve", but I'll say it again.

Back then (most likely Yugoslavia) when they were building this road, there was one director that had some properties along the road. He refused to give out the properties, so they had to improvise and did that sharper curve on this road. You had a fast road and then out of the sudden this sharper curve.

When the express road was being built, they obviously realigned and fixed that issue.

And the last thing, on that section from interchange Bučim to here there is a new local road running parallel to the express road. They renovated a dirt road and built that new local road. It is also not shown on Google maps.

Those are the issues regarding this express road not properly showing on OSM and Google Maps. I would love to see those issues sorted out and fixed. But they aren't the only issues. A2 Ohrid - Kičevo motorway also isn't properly shown on OSM as it's under construction. A3 express road from Tri Češmi to Kočani also has a lot of issues as well. On Google maps they have drawn part of the second phase, and it mysteriously ends here, then here it is shown again, but as a grey line... and that too ends before the village of Trkanje. I have no clue who even drew that, plus on top of that that second phase isn't open yet. Why draw it then???

On OSM the second phase of A3 express road is shown correctly, but without any of the interchanges.

And both express roads don't have their designations updated on google maps.
As i said before, part of the Štip - Radoviš Express Road is shown but without any designation. The A4 destination has moved to the express road, but that hasn't been changed on google maps. It's a similar story with A3 Tri Češmi - Krupište express road. On OSM it shows the updated destinations fine.


Yeah, whoever is drawing these roads should just stop. If you don't know what you're doing, have 0 knowledge on what to draw and where, then don't do it...


----------



## dini09

The Wild Boy said:


> Štip - Radoviš Express Road has been fully completed! It is completely open to traffic! 🥳


Finally some very good news, maybe the best of the year!🥳


Edit:
I have a question about the Kicevo-Ohrid motorway.
Are there more activities?
Are there many advances?
And what percentage of the work has been completed?


----------



## The Wild Boy

Hmm, it looks like that the village of Tri Cesmi may have gotten a partial interchange, i am unsure:









If i am not mistaken the village had a connection with one of the gas stations nearby.
Or maybe the minister was referring to blocking the other connections, since the express road is access controlled and grade separated.

From the image i can see this:










I can see in the very far distance on the top of the image in the left, they seem to be working on something.

Zoomed in:









I have also crossed out with blue the roads that were temporary access connections. They won't be used anymore.
And the road on the right goes all the way to before that blue x i have drawn on the top, it takes a turn on the right. That's where the temporary connection also used to be, and there's some 50m of road that ends nowhere. I have shown how that looks below:








That temporary connection is gone, the road going forward actually turns into a dirt road and goes here:









So it's either they are building one ramp as a connection to the village, or they are blocking other access points so that slower vehicles won't use the express road.

I will also ask in the build.mk forum to see what that connection to the village is that the minister talked about. But there's no way they can do an at - grade connection right where the motorway ends and the express road begins. That is just not safe and it breaks all possible standards...


Edit:
Found some more images


















They do actually seem to be creating a new connection to this village. There is no other place to connect this road other than the A4 express road, so this could actually be it. Another smaller "partial interchange" right after the Tri Cesmi interchange.

Interchange Tri Cesmi Jr. 🤣


----------



## The Wild Boy

Okay, now we have some info regarding the tunnel under Shara Mountain, part of the Tetovo - Prizren connection. It seems that that project is slowly gaining some momentum. When Shara mountain was becoming a national park, they also envisioned this tunnel as well.

Here's the news pages translated in English, it explains the whole situation pretty well:








Се турка идејата да се копа Шара за пат Тетово-Призрен - Тетово Инфо


Ќе стане ли Шар Планина големо градилиште откако по децении чекање годинава конечно беше прогласена за национален парк е прашање што заслужува сериозно внимание бидејќи Македонија и Косово активно работат на реализација на идејата за изградба на пат кој со тунели низ планината ќе ги поврзе...




tetovoinfo-mk.translate.goog













Се турка идејата да се копа Шара за пат Тетово-Призрен | Само прашај


Ќе стане ли Шар Планина големо градилиште откако по децении чекање годинава конечно беше прогласена за национален парк е прашање што заслужува сериозно внимание бидејќи Македонија и Косово активно работат на реализација на идејата за изградба на пат кој со тунели низ планината ќе ги поврзе...




samoprasaj-mk.translate.goog






These are the proposed 3 routes, as i have posted them before. This study will be used, but further studies (especially from Kosovo's side) and a environmental assessment will have to be done as well.









From what i have read on the article, they are considering more the first variant, because it won't need a road going to a higher altitude. Prizren is at a 450 m altitude, and Tetovo is at a 468 m. So you won't need to climb up the mountain.

However as i read on the article, the speed may end up being 40 or 60 km/h of the tunnel, which means that it most likely won't get built as a motorway nor express road. Reason for that i don't know, it's still not a final decision because more studies will be done in the coming years. And it's yet to be confirmed if this project will be really feasible. On a longer scale maybe.

I would love to see this get built as a motorway, mainly because Tetovo and Prizren + it's areas have around 400,000 to 500,000 population. If this road gets built as a 2 lane connection, it may become a problem, say if more than 15,000 vehicles average daily traverse through this tunnel. I know of course that there are tunnels though the Alps who are 2 lane and currently serve far more than what they can handle. The other reason why i would personally like to see this Tunnel being built as a motorway connection, is if you look on a more wider and global scale. This project could drastically decrease the time it takes to travel from Skopje to Podgorica and it will make a massive difference when traveling to Bosnia and when traveling to the Croatian coastline. Of course here Kosovo would need to do a new road from Prizren to Gjakova then to Peja. I see that both Kosovo and Montenegro plan to build a 2 lane tunnel under the "Mali i Zhlebit" mountain linking Peja and Rozaje. Once that tunnel gets completed, it will better link Montenegro and Kosovo. Then from the Montenegrin side, they can just either build a new road from Rozaje to Berane or upgrade the existing one. After that, Berane is planned to get a motorway connection part of the Bar - Boljare motorway plan. And when you look at this, you realize how big of an importance this tunnel is. If Kosovo plans and wants to build new roads from Prizen to Preja, which imo it should (since there's a satisfactory demand to do so and bypass those villages in the way), then this could establish a fast relation between Skopje and Berane and further towards the Montenegrin coastline. On top of that, put the Adriatic - Ionian motorway which if the plan gets revived from Montenegrin's side (i have been hearing some news about it, so maybe they did indeed revive the plans for a motorway though Montenegro going towards Albania) then that will further boost the connection to Bosnia and Croatia. And the coastal express road is going to help at that too.

Those would be the best ways of reaching one part of Kosovo, Montenegro, Bosnia and Croatia. Especially the coastline of Croatia and for us it would shorten the distance to the Croatia's coastline by a lot, even if that won't be a full motorway in it's entire route.

Interestingly enough in Montenegro's previous physical plan i noticed some other planned express road towards Kosovo:









That used to envision a connection to Kosovo under that mountain, but from Andrijevica, Murino then to Kuqishtë on Kosovo's side. That would have been the best and most direct connection towards Podgorica from both sides. I don't know why they are now planning to build a tunnel from Peja to Rozaje. Only advantage to that is that it connects to Berane much quicker, but isn't the whole goal here to connect the capitals more quicker and not some other smaller cities??
I personally liked Montenegro's previous physical plan. It just made sense, for many of the planned roads and corridors as well. But yeah, governments change and so do plans.

Here's some more info regarding that planned tunnel between Montenegro and Kosovo:

Kosova dhe Mali i Zi do të lidhen me tunelin Pejë-Rozhajë | TRT Shqip (www-trt-net-tr.translate.goog)






I understand that the current government in Kosovo does not plan to build any other roads. But maybe things could change in the future, who knows? Now we see that Prizren - Tetovo tunnel is picking up some momentum. Both sides seem interested in this, so you can't say that the current government in Kosovo does not care at all about such important road projects.
I also understand that this tunnel will take ages until it actually materializes and if it actually does. There's already a growing opposition to this tunnel, especially eco - activists and since Mount Shara is a national park now.

I also found this map regarding the Tetovo - Prizren Tunnel from an albanian news site:









The more deeper i looked into this project, it seems that it will just connect to Tetovo from our side and in Prizren too. Just directly on some of the existing roads that could just have some small upgrades. If that indeed happens, that will be a really bad move. The whole goal of this tunnel isn't to specifically move people only and only from Tetovo to Prizren, but this tunnel should act as an international connection. Regardless if it gets built as a motorway or not, it should connect to the A2 motorway in my country and it should connect directly to Kosovo's R7 motorway as well. The traffic in Tetovo is already bad, plus on top of that when you combine this tunnel that has to connect on a road that also leads to Popova Sapka where all tourists go, you will make the situation an ever bigger chaos. Those who want to go to Ski on the mountain will have to, and already go through Tetovo. Those who will want to go to Prizren though this tunnel in the future, might need to go through Tetovo as well... and we are talking about connecting an area with almost 500,000 inhabitants.

Other than that, i personally do support the idea of building this tunnel. On a wider scale it would connect to a lot of other countries much quicker and it will benefit to many. But the tunnel has to be executed properly, it should be properly connected to both countries motorway networks to avoid all the mess i just mentioned above, and they should ensure that in no way it will disrupt the nature and species in the Shara Mountain, since now it is a national park.

The whole tunnel project could easily end up costing around 300 - 400 million euros, and say if built as a motorway connection it could cost around 600 - 700 million euros. Those are my estimates. I personally think that this tunnel will draw a lot of ridership through it. Local people there are already "hyped" and interested in this tunnel project. I mean the Albanian political parties have been using this project to sell "air" to the citizens for some extra votes, since 2013. This time around it seems that things are different and i hope that it is for real this time.

We will see eventually what the outcome is. If i hear anything new i will keep you updated of course.

Oh and if this tunnel actually gets built, it may become the longest road tunnel in the Balkans, if i am not mistaken. That would be quite a good record to set from my country.
But let's not also forget the kind of politicians and governments we have here. At the end of the day this tunnel might end up costing double, and might take some 15 years to actually get built. I have lost all hope after Ohrid - Kicevo motorway, that currently is scheduled to be finished in 2025 

Edit:
I also found out a wikipedia article regarding this project. It's available in Albanian and in German language. But the German language contains some interesting information.

Here's the wikipedia article:
Autostrada Prizren–Tetovo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The most interesting paragraph, i translated it to English:









This was announced by a previous minister for infrastructure, but i wouldn't trust such thing. I know Bulgarians also promised that Arabs would come and invest in motorways, and that never happened. I could see that more as a money laundering scheme than anything else. Many countries have actually used the Arabs and laundered money though them. I wouldn't be surprised at all, if they meant or plan to do something shady with this project as well.


----------



## dini09

The Wild Boy said:


> From what i have read on the article, they are considering more the first variant, because it won't need a road going to a higher altitude. Prizren is at a 450 m altitude, and Tetovo is at a 468 m. So you won't need to climb up the mountain.
> 
> However as i read on the article, the speed may end up being 40 or 60 km/h of the tunnel, which means that it most likely won't get built as a motorway nor express road. Reason for that i don't know, it's still not a final decision because more studies will be done in the coming years. And it's yet to be confirmed if this project will be really feasible. On a longer scale maybe.


I think there should be a speed limit of 80 km / h in the tunnel.
Take the Gotthard Tunnel as an example, which has a speed limit of 80 km / h.
For example, they could build the tunnel just like the Gotthard tunnel:










In my opinion that would be the best solution.
As you already said, there will be a lot of vehicles on this road, so a normal road is not enough, at least one expressway has to be built.
Not only people from Kosovo or Macedonia will drive on this road but also from Albania the border controls have been abolished between Kosovo and Albania so many people from Albania will also drive on this road.
I just hope that this road or expressway will be built soon.


----------



## Pilav

The Wild Boy said:


> Okay, now we have some info regarding the tunnel under Shara Mountain, part of the Tetovo - Prizren connection. It seems that that project is slowly gaining some momentum. When Shara mountain was becoming a national park, they also envisioned this tunnel as well.
> 
> Here's the news pages translated in English, it explains the whole situation pretty well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Се турка идејата да се копа Шара за пат Тетово-Призрен - Тетово Инфо
> 
> 
> Ќе стане ли Шар Планина големо градилиште откако по децении чекање годинава конечно беше прогласена за национален парк е прашање што заслужува сериозно внимание бидејќи Македонија и Косово активно работат на реализација на идејата за изградба на пат кој со тунели низ планината ќе ги поврзе...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tetovoinfo-mk.translate.goog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Се турка идејата да се копа Шара за пат Тетово-Призрен | Само прашај
> 
> 
> Ќе стане ли Шар Планина големо градилиште откако по децении чекање годинава конечно беше прогласена за национален парк е прашање што заслужува сериозно внимание бидејќи Македонија и Косово активно работат на реализација на идејата за изградба на пат кој со тунели низ планината ќе ги поврзе...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samoprasaj-mk.translate.goog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the proposed 3 routes, as i have posted them before. This study will be used, but further studies (especially from Kosovo's side) and a environmental assessment will have to be done as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what i have read on the article, they are considering more the first variant, because it won't need a road going to a higher altitude. Prizren is at a 450 m altitude, and Tetovo is at a 468 m. So you won't need to climb up the mountain.
> 
> However as i read on the article, the speed may end up being 40 or 60 km/h of the tunnel, which means that it most likely won't get built as a motorway nor express road. Reason for that i don't know, it's still not a final decision because more studies will be done in the coming years. And it's yet to be confirmed if this project will be really feasible. On a longer scale maybe.
> 
> I would love to see this get built as a motorway, mainly because Tetovo and Prizren + it's areas have around 400,000 to 500,000 population. If this road gets built as a 2 lane connection, it may become a problem, say if more than 15,000 vehicles average daily traverse through this tunnel. I know of course that there are tunnels though the Alps who are 2 lane and currently serve far more than what they can handle. The other reason why i would personally like to see this Tunnel being built as a motorway connection, is if you look on a more wider and global scale. This project could drastically decrease the time it takes to travel from Skopje to Podgorica and it will make a massive difference when traveling to Bosnia and when traveling to the Croatian coastline. Of course here Kosovo would need to do a new road from Prizren to Gjakova then to Peja. I see that both Kosovo and Montenegro plan to build a 2 lane tunnel under the "Mali i Zhlebit" mountain linking Peja and Rozaje. Once that tunnel gets completed, it will better link Montenegro and Kosovo. Then from the Montenegrin side, they can just either build a new road from Rozaje to Berane or upgrade the existing one. After that, Berane is planned to get a motorway connection part of the Bar - Boljare motorway plan. And when you look at this, you realize how big of an importance this tunnel is. If Kosovo plans and wants to build new roads from Prizen to Preja, which imo it should (since there's a satisfactory demand to do so and bypass those villages in the way), then this could establish a fast relation between Skopje and Berane and further towards the Montenegrin coastline. On top of that, put the Adriatic - Ionian motorway which if the plan gets revived from Montenegrin's side (i have been hearing some news about it, so maybe they did indeed revive the plans for a motorway though Montenegro going towards Albania) then that will further boost the connection to Bosnia and Croatia. And the coastal express road is going to help at that too.
> 
> Those would be the best ways of reaching one part of Kosovo, Montenegro, Bosnia and Croatia. Especially the coastline of Croatia and for us it would shorten the distance to the Croatia's coastline by a lot, even if that won't be a full motorway in it's entire route.
> 
> Interestingly enough in Montenegro's previous physical plan i noticed some other planned express road towards Kosovo:
> View attachment 2520542
> 
> 
> That used to envision a connection to Kosovo under that mountain, but from Andrijevica, Murino then to Kuqishtë on Kosovo's side. That would have been the best and most direct connection towards Podgorica from both sides. I don't know why they are now planning to build a tunnel from Peja to Rozaje. Only advantage to that is that it connects to Berane much quicker, but isn't the whole goal here to connect the capitals more quicker and not some other smaller cities??
> I personally liked Montenegro's previous physical plan. It just made sense, for many of the planned roads and corridors as well. But yeah, governments change and so do plans.
> 
> Here's some more info regarding that planned tunnel between Montenegro and Kosovo:
> 
> Kosova dhe Mali i Zi do të lidhen me tunelin Pejë-Rozhajë | TRT Shqip (www-trt-net-tr.translate.goog)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that the current government in Kosovo does not plan to build any other roads. But maybe things could change in the future, who knows? Now we see that Prizren - Tetovo tunnel is picking up some momentum. Both sides seem interested in this, so you can't say that the current government in Kosovo does not care at all about such important road projects.
> I also understand that this tunnel will take ages until it actually materializes and if it actually does. There's already a growing opposition to this tunnel, especially eco - activists and since Mount Shara is a national park now.
> 
> I also found this map regarding the Tetovo - Prizren Tunnel from an albanian news site:
> View attachment 2520558
> 
> 
> The more deeper i looked into this project, it seems that it will just connect to Tetovo from our side and in Prizren too. Just directly on some of the existing roads that could just have some small upgrades. If that indeed happens, that will be a really bad move. The whole goal of this tunnel isn't to specifically move people only and only from Tetovo to Prizren, but this tunnel should act as an international connection. Regardless if it gets built as a motorway or not, it should connect to the A2 motorway in my country and it should connect directly to Kosovo's R7 motorway as well. The traffic in Tetovo is already bad, plus on top of that when you combine this tunnel that has to connect on a road that also leads to Popova Sapka where all tourists go, you will make the situation an ever bigger chaos. Those who want to go to Ski on the mountain will have to, and already go through Tetovo. Those who will want to go to Prizren though this tunnel in the future, might need to go through Tetovo as well... and we are talking about connecting an area with almost 500,000 inhabitants.
> 
> Other than that, i personally do support the idea of building this tunnel. On a wider scale it would connect to a lot of other countries much quicker and it will benefit to many. But the tunnel has to be executed properly, it should be properly connected to both countries motorway networks to avoid all the mess i just mentioned above, and they should ensure that in no way it will disrupt the nature and species in the Shara Mountain, since now it is a national park.
> 
> The whole tunnel project could easily end up costing around 300 - 400 million euros, and say if built as a motorway connection it could cost around 600 - 700 million euros. Those are my estimates. I personally think that this tunnel will draw a lot of ridership through it. Local people there are already "hyped" and interested in this tunnel project. I mean the Albanian political parties have been using this project to sell "air" to the citizens for some extra votes, since 2013. This time around it seems that things are different and i hope that it is for real this time.
> 
> We will see eventually what the outcome is. If i hear anything new i will keep you updated of course.
> 
> Oh and if this tunnel actually gets built, it may become the longest road tunnel in the Balkans, if i am not mistaken. That would be quite a good record to set from my country.
> But let's not also forget the kind of politicians and governments we have here. At the end of the day this tunnel might end up costing double, and might take some 15 years to actually get built. I have lost all hope after Ohrid - Kicevo motorway, that currently is scheduled to be finished in 2025
> 
> Edit:
> I also found out a wikipedia article regarding this project. It's available in Albanian and in German language. But the German language contains some interesting information.
> 
> Here's the wikipedia article:
> Autostrada Prizren–Tetovo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The most interesting paragraph, i translated it to English:
> View attachment 2520590
> 
> 
> This was announced by a previous minister for infrastructure, but i wouldn't trust such thing. I know Bulgarians also promised that Arabs would come and invest in motorways, and that never happened. I could see that more as a money laundering scheme than anything else. Many countries have actually used the Arabs and laundered money though them. I wouldn't be surprised at all, if they meant or plan to do something shady with this project as well.


That tunnel would never happen. Have you ever been in Tetovo? Whole city looks like forsaken middle aged town thanks to Albanian corruption etc.

So they firstly need to fix their city streets and afterwards think about other infrastructure projects.

Also political situation on the other side of border is unstable and could escalate every day, that tunnel would cost us billions and economical benefits to N. Macedonia would be minor so it's just waste of time, money and energy.

Should I add that we firstly need to finish Skopje - Ohrid, Ohrid - Bitola - Prilep - Veles, and Skopje - Sofia highways? If everything goes perfect this project could start in no less than 20 years, so I think we should not get hyped over imaginary projects and get our things done like Kicevo - Ohrid highway that is being built for more than 7 years.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Pilav said:


> That tunnel would never happen. Have you ever been in Tetovo? Whole city looks like forsaken middle aged town thanks to Albanian corruption etc.
> 
> So they firstly need to fix their city streets and afterwards think about other infrastructure projects.
> 
> Also political situation on the other side of border is unstable and could escalate every day, that tunnel would cost us billions and economical benefits to N. Macedonia would be minor so it's just waste of time, money and energy.
> 
> Should I add that we firstly need to finish Skopje - Ohrid, Ohrid - Bitola - Prilep - Veles, and Skopje - Sofia highways? If everything goes perfect this project could start in no less than 20 years, so I think we should not get hyped over imaginary projects and get our things done like Kicevo - Ohrid highway that is being built for more than 7 years.


Yes i agree with you.

The situation in Tetovo is pretty bad, and like i said it will make things even worse if they connect just both cities without connecting the tunnel to the motorway. That will be a big chance missed, and it will mess up the whole situation.

We have to first build the important roads we plan, yeah. We are already struggling with them, especially Ohrid - Kičevo motorway that may take us over 10 years of construction. They do indeed have to fix a lot of stuff in Tetovo. I think it's the city with the second worst traffic in my country after Skopje.

And also, i never got hyped over this tunnel. I just stated that it has bigger benefits on a global scale. But for those benefits to get realized Kosovo and Montenegro need to do their job as well. Regardless of when or if the tunnel should get built, it should get built the proper way, with a connection to the motorways. Otherwise it will be a failed project.

We will see what the outcome will be, you never know what can happen with both political sides. Let's also not forget all the eco - activists, and remember that this tunnel project has been in use since 2013 for brainwashing the people in that region, giving them hopeless hype, just so they can vote for the politicians in return.


----------



## dini09

Pilav said:


> That tunnel would never happen. Have you ever been in Tetovo? Whole city looks like forsaken middle aged town thanks to Albanian corruption etc.
> 
> So they firstly need to fix their city streets and afterwards think about other infrastructure projects.


The mayor can easily make the streets in the city.
Such infrastructure projects are very important, as The Wild Boy said, there will be 15,000 vehicles a day, perhaps even around 30,000 in the summer when the diaspora is on vacation in Macedonia and Kosovo.
The transport of food and much more will also drive on this road.
So it is an important project that will hopefully be good for the economy.
Of course, we also have to concentrate on the other infrastructure projects, but this project must not and should not get forgotten.


----------



## ntom

Pilav said:


> Have you ever been in Tetovo? Whole city looks like forsaken middle aged town thanks to *Albanian corruption* etc.
> 
> Also political situation on the other side of border is unstable and could escalate every day...
> 
> ... and get *our* things done like Kicevo - Ohrid highway...


You come out as a rather racist bloke and an albanophobe, don't you? And what "unstable political situation" are you talking about, mate? Can you please read less of Informer .


----------



## tfd543

^^ Being Albanian myself, I completely agree. Tetovo is shitty and dont even deserve a tunnel like that. I dont get how people Can actually get a driving license in the city. Its a disaster. Nobody knows how to drive in the roundabouts since they dismantled the traffic lights.

Nobody is respecting the parking rules..

And at night time… just stay home and dont drive.

Well this Can happen in different cities as well but tetovo has suffered a lot in the past 1-2 decades.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Yeah. You can't just simply upgrade the streets and roads to this tunnel. For the best effect, this tunnel has to be connected to the A2 Motorway otherwise it is all going to become a mess. I don't live in Tetovo, but i know what's happening there. It's a messy situation. They put bike lanes, then many people started parking over them. People didn't like them, the local court decided the removal of the bike lanes, and people got back to parking on the streets, illegally. Tetovo has a lot of issues to sort, but i don't think that anything will change, with these politicians in power who absolutely don't care about the people and the real problems. Let's not forget the air pollution here. 

You can't just build a 2 lane tunnel that will connect literally in the streets of both cities and expect it to carry from 10,000 to 15,000 (if not more) vehicles AADT. 

I'll end this discussion here, i don't want it to go the wrong way. If i hear anything new regarding this project i will keep you guys updated. 
But yeah, i said what i think of this project and what would work best. Untill this project becomes a reality, we should focus to finish corridor 8. We need to speed up the construction of the Kičevo - Ohrid motorway. It's such a shame that we are letting this happen to us. It's some 7 years under construction and it could take 4 more untill the entire section gets completed. They have to speed up the construction of this motorway, there's already a lot of people who have had enough... Let's hope the politicians keep their promise and that next year we really see the construction commence on the sections from Tetovo all the way to Kičevo and from Trebenishta to the borer crossing Kjafasan with Albania, though Struga.


----------



## dini09

I have good news about the Ohrid-Kicevo motorway.
According to Blagoj Bochvarski, all problems have been resolved and now there are no more excuses.
67 of 70 projects were newly designed, the rest will be ready in the coming days.
Here is my Source:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2263630380451521



I have also translated the text for you here what he wrote in his Facebook post:
,,We are solving the institutional obstacles, which has opened a strong front for field work on the Kicevo-Ohrid motorway.
There are no more excuses, the problems are solved, and I expect the construction operation to roll up its sleeves and by the end of 2023 we will be able to use this motorway from Corridor 8.''

Let's hope now that he keeps his promise and that we can hopefully be able to drive on this motorway by the end of 2023!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Nice, but we listen these promises by any government already for 6-7 years or maybe more.


----------



## The Wild Boy

If the politician's magic works then:

Entire Ohrid - Kičevo Motorway - 2023
Entire Corridor 8 (As they say), mostly motorways, upgraded roads and Expressway to Kriva Palanka - 2025
Corridor 10d Prilep - Bitola motorway - 2025

I think realistically by 2025 we can have the Ohrid - Kičevo motorway completed, and the remaining parts of Corridor 8 completed by 2030, which will vastly expand and improve our motorway network. 

By 2030 we could also have the Gradsko - Prilep express road and widening of roads though Pletvar Pass towards Prilep to 1+2 completed by then. 

Prilep - Bitola motorway can take less than 3 years to get built because of the easy terrain and that it will just be upgrade of the existing fast road that got built sometime in the 80's. Then logically, the Bitola - Medzitlija express road would have to be started, since that is planned to connect to the motorway. That express road is too in a flat terrain and can be built in less than 3 years. Both Prilep - Bitola motorway and Bitola - Medzitlija (border with Greece) express road could be finished by 2024 - 2025.

Along with many other countries in Europe i think that 2030 will be our biggest advancement in terms of road network, when we will complete most of our important road projects by then. 

Saddly nothing new in regards for a motorway connection towards Prilep, though Babuna mountain. I've been saying since I have been on the forum that that connection is needed and would bring many better benefits over the express road currently built, plus it avoids the Pletvar bypass which is a very dangerous road for driving, especially in the winter. 
A similar story for the Katlanovo - Veles motorway. No one seems interested from the political perspective. I really hope that changes soon. The existing road from Katlanovo towards Veles has many issues and it too is a dangerous road. There are rockslides on that road, especially when it starts raining, or snowing. And having that road be part of your mayor motorway section, with those problems is just unacceptable. I really hope some realizes the potential of these 2 important motorway projects, otherwise we won't get them built by 2030 

Let's just hope now that everything goes well with Bechtel and that the Ohrid - Kičevo motorway gets finished on time. But as George says, we have been listening for years, many empty promises. They keep saying issues resolved issues resolved, construction will speed up, but we see how good the progress is... We can only hope for things to change.


----------



## tfd543

For skopje residents, how Can one pay for the parking if the person does not have a nmk phone number and dont want to spend 50 cents or so to send an sms with a foreign phone number.

Any official app or ?


----------



## The Wild Boy

There aren't really any official apps. 
Centar Municipality has one, it should be this. 

However that will only work for parking in the Centar Municipality. I don't know if the application has an English language option, but i can see that you can pay by card there. 

There's another unofficial app for paying parking across the whole city (all municipalities), but I don't know if it supports paying from card. It's this one.

Other than these i don't know any other applications. You can always check the websites of municipalities or just google and see if you will find anything regarding that.


----------



## dini09

Is there any news about corridor 8 and 10 d and bechtel enka?


----------



## The Wild Boy

dini09 said:


> Is there any news about corridor 8 and 10 d and bechtel enka?


In the coming months, we will see construction commence. Once i hear anything new, everyone will be informed. I think the first section they will start will be the section from Kičevo (where the existing Ohrid - Kičevo motorway ends) to Bukojcani village. Land on that section is almost flat and pretty hilly. Estimated price around 130 million EUR for less than 15km of motorway. That would be a starting price of 8,67 million per kilometer. 

So yeah... that should tell you enough. 

For other sections we are yet to hear what's to come next. I'm assuming they will be building multiple motorways in one go, sometimes never before done since our independence. 

That would be Kičevo - Bukojcani, Bukojcani - G. Gjonovica, G. Gjonovica - Gostivar, Tetovo - Gostivar, Trebenishta - Struga, Struga - Kjafasan and Prilep - Krklino. 

I don't think that we can start construction of 7 different motorway projects this year, i would have to see it to believe it. 

But let's at least hope that they take it seriously this time and that we at least see a few of those mentioned above finished by 2025. Any new motorway connection would matter for this country, especially on the corridor 8 from Tetovo to Ohrid.


----------



## tfd543

The Wild Boy said:


> There aren't really any official apps.
> Centar Municipality has one, it should be this.
> 
> However that will only work for parking in the Centar Municipality. I don't know if the application has an English language option, but i can see that you can pay by card there.
> 
> There's another unofficial app for paying parking across the whole city (all municipalities), but I don't know if it supports paying from card. It's this one.
> 
> Other than these i don't know any other applications. You can always check the websites of municipalities or just google and see if you will find anything regarding that.


Thnx


----------



## The Wild Boy

So there's some news regarding the Štip - Kočani express road, more precisely the second phase from Krupište to Kočani.

The minister for transport said that the express road was 75% complete and that it could open in September, after the summer season saddly.
But that was kind of expected and it actually is a reasonable deadline. The construction works are doing well, they are progressing at a good pace. Several members from the build.mk forum already drove on one part of it, and it was said that most of the express road up untill Trkanje village was with 3 layers of asphalt already. There were several sections with only 1 layer asphalt, especially near and after the Trkanje village. There, as i said before is also one property that's in dispute and i think they are building a long overpass there, but the whole case with that property has been taken to court, so i am assuming that this too plays a mayor role in when the express road will open.

Anyways, here's the article translated in English below, you can read more in it:









Експресниот пат Штип - Кочани ќе биде готов наесен | glasno.mk


Втората фаза од експресниот пат Штип – Кочани, односно делницата Крупиште – Кочани според најавите на министерот за транспорт и врски, Благој Бочварски се очекува …




glasno-mk.translate.goog


----------



## dini09

Hello everyone,
Does anyone know where exactly the Knezino and Izvor interchanges will be?
I don't see any interchanges on Sentinel hub and on google earth.


----------



## stickedy

You are talking about Kichevo-Ohrid? There is no Exit at "Izvor" (is this not the word for exit?) and the Exit for Kichevo is to be built in the next part towards Gostivar.


----------



## dini09

stickedy said:


> You are talking about Kichevo-Ohrid? There is no Exit at "Izvor" (is this not the word for exit?) and the Exit for Kichevo is to be built in the next part towards Gostivar.


I don't want to give false information here, but I'm 100% sure that I've heard or read somewhere that there will be an exit in Izvor and Kicevo (Knezino), but that was newly planned, as Blagoj Bochvarski announced a few months ago.
There will be a total of 9 exits according to the new project, these are:
Knezino, Izvor, Arbinovo, Izdeglavje, Botun, Meseista, Trebenista, Ohrid Airport and Podmolje
But this is information that I have from last year. It may be that something has changed over time and that there will be no exit in Izvor, but as far as I know there will be one in Izvor.


----------



## stickedy

Ah, okay. I didn't know that there were some new plans for that project.

The motorways as it was shown in plans in the last years and what you can see on satellite images is somehow hmm not up to modern style of motorway design. I wrote that years ago, I could not see how this "motorway" could be realized with access control the way it's build as simple upgrade of the main road for many kilometre. Great when the changed the plans and adjust the project. But then sorry, I don't have information for that.

And of course, an exit at Izvor makes sense, first as R2246 is a potential connection to Debar and Albania there (don't know the road, a photo looks good, maybe a bit narrow for heavy traffic) and second having an exit as close as possible to the tunnel makes sense in case that it needs to be closed for whatever reasons. And the exit in Kicevo, I don't know why the did not plan this from the beginning or start the motorway where a proper exit would have been at all...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Pay tolls are being installed on the Miladinovci-Stip motorway. They should start charging somewhere this spring. 



























​


----------



## VITORIA MAN

Edit


----------



## dini09

Construction work on the Gradsko-Prilep expressway is progressing rapidly.
Respect to Strabag!
Strabag should build all motorways and expressways in North Macedonia.
Here are some pictures:
















































Source: Facebook


----------



## tfd543

Is it built on New alignment and whats the profile of the road ? 2x2 wt shoulders ?


----------



## The Wild Boy

tfd543 said:


> Is it built on New alignment and whats the profile of the road ? 2x2 wt shoulders ?


Completely new alignment. 1+1 with hard shoulders, acess - controlled, grade separated interchanges, and surprisingly a twin tube setup.


----------



## tfd543

The Wild Boy said:


> Completely new alignment. 1+1 with hard shoulders, acess - controlled, grade separated interchanges, and surprisingly a twin tube setup.


Nice. When is it slated to finish ?


----------



## MichiH

This configuration is often called *express road*, not *expressway *which usually describes a 2x2 access-controlled, grade-separated road.


----------



## The Wild Boy

MichiH said:


> This configuration is often called *express road*, not *expressway *which usually describes a 2x2 access-controlled, grade-separated road.


Yes, people usually confuse those terms. Expressway can even mean an "American highway" with more lanes, it just has many different meanings.

In our case express road is just a 1+1 road with hard shoulders on the side. Our 2+2 roads are still considered as motorways (Tetovo - Gostivar, Katlanovo - Veles), even though there is a blue motorway sign, that i have explained about before, and it's just one big useless thing that isn't being used and never will. It's just there on paper.


----------



## The Wild Boy

tfd543 said:


> Nice. When is it slated to finish ?


If everything goes with a faster tempo, then sometime in 2023. When exactly, i don't know.

The next step to better connect Prilep, Bitola and the rest of the Pelagonia Region by widening the road through Pletvar pass and right before Prilep, so there is a complete 1+2 road from the end of the express road (shown on the right of the map) to the entrance of Prilep, where the motorway connection to Bitola will begin. I have marked with arrows which sections are going to get expanded for 2 to 3 lanes, shown below on the map:











*Keep in mind that this is an older map, you can see that it includes a road through Babuna mountain that the current government has no plan to build. That would be the best connection with the Pegalonia region if a motorway gets built all the way from Katlanovo then Veles to Prilep through Babuna mountain. But that's a completely different thing non - related to this expressway project. If you want to read more about the motorway through Babuna, you can have a look in some of my previous posts in this thread.


----------



## dini09

Hello, everyone
Today I have a lot of information's regarding Corridor 8, Corridor 10d and the Skopje-Blace motorway.

So let's start with Corridors 8 and 10D

In a TV show Artan Grubi said that the contract with Bechtel and Enka will be signed soon by that he means in the next 1-2 months
He also said work will start in August, which sounds pretty realistic.
So in short we will have 100% construction activity sometime this year.
Here is the video in Macedonian and in Albanian:
Macedonian: 



Albanian: 




Now to the Skopje-Blace motorway.
In the same video as above, Artan Grubi said that the Skopje-Blace motorway (2nd section) will have a total of 6 tunnels!
Sounds pretty unbelievable for a 12 kilometer motorway.
When the works will start has not been announced in the video but I think the works will start between May-June.

Only for information!
These politicians sometimes say what they want, it could be that all the words that came out of Artan Grubi's mouth are just lies!
Please don't believe everything!
We won't believe it until these words become reality
But let's hope that everything is correct and that we will see the start of many motorway construction sites in 5 months


----------



## The Wild Boy

dini09 said:


> By the way, the construction of the Tetovo-Gostivar, Gostivar-Kicevo, Trebenishta-Border Crossing Kjafasan and Bitola-Prilep motorways will 100% crack the 2 billion euros (only Bechtel and Enka will build these motorways) the Kicevo -Ohrid motorway has already passed 600 million euros.
> Don't forget these 2 billion euros will be spent from August 2022 to 2025!
> But these are not official numbers, I roughly calculated what it could cost.
> Is it smart to spend so much money all at once? The politicians probably know better


Over 5 billion for the entire Corridor 8 and 10d. That should tell you enough. Ntom gave a great explanation.

I also could not find a detailed route of the Skopje - Blace motorway, but here's the closest i could find:


























The older plans for this motorway envisioned a direct connection to the Skopje bypass with a trumpet interchange, on the road that's shown on the right. That road is known as Jadranska Magistrala. You can see on Google Earth, in the history satellite view how that road used to look in 2002-2003 and how it looks now. Because many factories ended up building close to that road, it couldn't therefore be expanded. So now with the new plan, there's a new alignment of where the motorway will end and start, and it won't connect directly to the Skopje bypass. Infact as you can see further up, it will have another interchange (shown clearly on the second image), from which people coming from the city will have to turn there, and continue on the existing road to reach the existing interchange at the Skopje bypass to be able to connect on it. Or they could just drive on the existing Jadranska Magistrala. Since there's 2 interchanges in close proximity on the Skopje bypass, it isn't possible to build another one for the new motorway, as that would bring problems like traffic weaving for example and it would over-complicate a lot of things. Not the best choice i know, but it is what it is. I will talk in a later post more about why Jadranska Magistrala became a mess, but yeah the situation as it is.

The motorway will end somewhere shown on this image, and then will continue in a new boulevard that will be built, called "Hasan Pristina" which will have a connection to the planned extension of Boulevard Slovenia, and it will continue forward where it will also have a new trumpet connection that is being constructed right now, connecting to the Nikola Karev Boulevard, and "8-mi Septemvri" aimed to decongest another part of the city, and to allow a free flowing traffic without having to stop at traffic lights. Last year, the Boulevard Nikola Karev was expanded to 4 lanes with a median separation. The street through Plasticarska was another controversial thing, so because our "great" and "amazing" planners totally knew what to do, they decided to just build a 4 lane stroad. Not the best solution again, but it is what it is.

Here's some recent images of the construction of the Trumpet interchange at "Momin Potok":


























Here's how that interchange is planned to look like:


















The small roundabout is there for a connection to a future street that will lead to the military barracks "Ilinden" and a new connection to a new housing project in the Vizbegovo neighborhood.

Here's how the situation once looked:








It was a chaos for driving on this section, with very frequent traffic jams. The trumpet interchange should solve that.

Here's a video showing this project, the planned boulevard, and you can also see how the boulevard Slovenia will be connected to the future "Hasan Pristina" boulevard as well:





Here's how that connection is planned according to the city urban plan:









The dark blue thing you see should be the planned "Hasan Pristina" boulevard that would continue onwards and eventually end in the Skopje - Blace motorway. However, as it is not shown here the boulevard will need to take another turn to avoid the Industrial zone "Vizbegovo" since as i said above, the existing "Jadranska Magistrala" can not be widened to 4 or 6 lanes. This is why on the first images you can see the motorway avoiding the industrial zone, and that is one of the reason why there won't be a connection to the Skopje bypass motorway.


----------



## stickedy

This is bullshit! How can somebody plan something like this?

If it's not possible to make a proper motorway junction there - which for sure is a problem if both junctions (basically it would be three then on about 1.5 km of motorway) would be so close to each other - then you have to either move the motorway and its junction further west or change the whole road system there so that the traffic from the city is using the new roads (motorway and boulevard Hasan Pristina) to reach the motorway bypass of Skopje and the motorway to Kosovo.

The last thing is easy: You construct a new motorway interchange next to existing road interchange and demolish the old one and of course you have to build the new motorway towards the city + the boulevard Hasan Prishtina and the extension of Boulevard Slovenia. Then it would be fine: Traffic from the city is going over new roads and the traffic from the industrial/commercial area along Jadranska Magistrala can either use the road north to the new motorway or south to Boulevard Slovenia.

Or if you don't want to do this obvious solution, you can move the new motorway and its interchange further west on the other side of river Lepenac and rebuild the existing interchange Skopje West - which also looks a little displaced there. Of course this don't solve the traffic problem out of the city but the idea they have now is just bullshit.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Here's another more detailed look at the interchange with Boulevard Slovenia that's planned:










The other reason why I'm also bringing up the planned connection with the extension of boulevard Slovenia, planned construction of boulevard Crnogorska and the planned construction of Boulevard Hrvatska is because these roads form part of the Skopje inner bypass:








Yellow is the boulevard Bosnia and Herzegovina, which got fully expanded in 2020, it is a 6 lane boulevard.
White segment is the existing Boulevard Slovenia.
Lime green is the planned route of the extension of Boulevard Slovenia and the planned Boulevard Montenegro.

Building this would ensure a good connection with the Skopje bypass and it would take all the traffic coming from the western side of the city, allowing a more direct connection with the western part of the city.

Here's a more detailed route of the planned boulevard Hrvatska:


----------



## The Wild Boy

Detailed look at the planned Boulevard "Crnogorska":









































Building these boulevards will take some time however. Let's not forget that the current mayor of Skopje stopped the extension of the Boulevard "Slovenia" because of Political reasons...

Boulevard "Hrvatska" will only take around 20 objects to have expropriated and removed. Boulevard "Crnogorska" would also require expropriation and removal of many objects as well.

We will see what happens, and for anything new related to these projects i will keep you updated, as usual.

Here's another very useful map showing the complete inner "ring" of Skopje:








Green = Completed
Yellow = To be built

With the construction of this ring, the infrastructure in the city of Skopje would be drastically improved, the western, northern and eastern parts of the city would be connected faster and the congestion in the center and in the southern part of Skopje would be reduced. There would be an opportunity for accelerated development in the north.

Here's another similar map with the primary road networks in the city:










And with the secondary network of boulevards:









*Includes stuff that is planned which may or may not get constructed anytime soon.

Edit: Here's another image of the detailed plan for the new roundabouts in Saraj:









Now this is a plan that the current mayor of Skopje actually wants to execute. This would of course mean eventually getting more serious about building the planned boulevard "Crnogorska". The existing road to the interchange with the A2 motorway (Interchange Gjorche Petrov) will get replaced with a more direct connection to the boulevard "Crnogorska", when that gets built. And as you can see on the image it will have 2 new roundabouts, one grade - separated and another normal roundabout providing a new connection with Saraj.

Boulevard "Crnogorska" and the extension of the Boulevard "Slovenija" will be mostly consisted of grade - separated interchanges, which is a really great thing and a huge step up for building new forms of boulevards in this city. The eventual goal is to create a network of new boulevards where the traffic won't have to stop and wait for hours at traffic jams.


----------



## The Wild Boy

stickedy said:


> This is bullshit! How can somebody plan something like this?
> 
> If it's not possible to make a proper motorway junction there - which for sure is a problem if both junctions (basically it would be three then on about 1.5 km of motorway) would be so close to each other - then you have to either move the motorway and its junction further west or change the whole road system there so that the traffic from the city is using the new roads (motorway and boulevard Hasan Pristina) to reach the motorway bypass of Skopje and the motorway to Kosovo.
> 
> The last thing is easy: You construct a new motorway interchange next to existing road interchange and demolish the old one and of course you have to build the new motorway towards the city + the boulevard Hasan Prishtina and the extension of Boulevard Slovenia. Then it would be fine: Traffic from the city is going over new roads and the traffic from the industrial/commercial area along Jadranska Magistrala can either use the road north to the new motorway or south to Boulevard Slovenia.
> 
> Or if you don't want to do this obvious solution, you can move the new motorway and its interchange further west on the other side of river Lepenac and rebuild the existing interchange Skopje West - which also looks a little displaced there. Of course this don't solve the traffic problem out of the city but the idea they have now is just bullshit.


This is the result of inproper planning in this city for decades... i don't want to go deep into the problems with Jadranska Magistrala, but eventually i will just say that there was an organization which advocated more factories to pop up closer to the road, and they were against any widening of Jadranska Magistrala. It is a really big mess. The workers of those factories don't have anything against building a new connection or widening the existing Jadranska Magistrala, because they see it as a big benefit that could bring them more customers.

I don't see a possibility to build a new interchange, between the already existing 2:









Rebuilding the existing parclo interchange and turning it into a cloverleaf was the original plan, but then the problems with Jadranska Magistrala happened, and now it is not possible to build anything there.

Below i have made an explanation in an image:









If this is what you meant then yeah, this is very similar to the existing plan. Except that it keeps the plans for the cloverleaf interchange. Now the problem here, as i have pointed out with the green arrow, is that at that location you would still need to expropriate some properties. And you know that our politicians and planners have a weaker time with that, which is why i assume they decided to completely avoid the industrial zone Vizbegovo. I know that what is being planned so far is not good, and i hope that that changes in the future, since i have heard that the final plans are YET to be made. Looking at how the existing mayor of Skopje canceled the plans for extension of Boulevard Slovenia and building the new Boulevard Hasan Pristina, this is going to take a while.

So this means that the motorway might "temporarily" end here until the planned Boulevard "Hasan Pristina" gets built, so it can actually connect to the motorway.
The damage was already done in the early to mid 2000's when more and more factories started popping up in the Industrial zone Vizbegovo on Jadranska Magistrala, and no one bothered to do anything to ensure that there would be enough space for expansion of Jadranska Magistrala. Had there not been the problem with the expansion of Jadranska Magistrala, that could have been a simple upgrade + the upgrade of the parclo interchange with the Skopje bypass to a cloverleaf one, and a simple continuation of the existing A4 to wherever the other sections of the Motorway to Blace would lead.


----------



## stickedy

I meant either move that new motorway to the west and rebuild Skopje West:










Which would not be a good solution for the city traffic but it's a good solution to connect the new motorway to the motorway network.

Or the other solution - which would be far better:










Demolish the existing Skopje Center interchange, build a proper new cloverleaf interchange of the both motorways and connect everything with the new city boulevards. And if that it taking to much time, then the traffic out of the city has to continue a few kilometer more on Jadranska Magistrala than now to reach the know motorway instead of the motorway bypass.

Somebody can clearly see that Jadranska Magistrala was built in the past with the intention to be a bypass of the build-up area with the possibility of widening it to 2x2. But you were describing the mistakes made already...


----------



## The Wild Boy

stickedy said:


> I meant either move that new motorway to the west and rebuild Skopje West:
> 
> View attachment 3080021
> 
> 
> Which would not be a good solution for the city traffic but it's a good solution to connect the new motorway to the motorway network.
> 
> Or the other solution - which would be far better:
> 
> View attachment 3080031
> 
> 
> Demolish the existing Skopje Center interchange, build a proper new cloverleaf interchange of the both motorways and connect everything with the new city boulevards. And if that it taking to much time, then the traffic out of the city has to continue a few kilometer more on Jadranska Magistrala than now to reach the know motorway instead of the motorway bypass.
> 
> Somebody can clearly see that Jadranska Magistrala was built in the past with the intention to be a bypass of the build-up area with the possibility of widening it to 2x2. But you were describing the mistakes made already...


I see what you did there. The first image makes no sense, because the motorway can't end in the Volkovo interchange and from there continue to the city, since that is where the planned Ilinden Boulevad is set to end (you will read more about it below). 

Now the second image is better, but then again the problem here is that it is too close to the Volkovo interchange, which will already over-complicate things.

Another thing is, in the future if the boulevard Ilinden gets extended, it will have to connect to the interchange Volkovo.

Here's how that planned extension of the boulevard Ilinden might look like:









This image is taken from (i think) the older city urban plans from 2002 - 2004 if I'm not mistaken.

The problem with extending the boulevard Ilinden over the Vardar river and continuing it actually has less to do with politics, but more with the location where one of the bridges is supposed to go through. On that location, where i have marked with green, there are some underground sources of water. There is some kind of a law that prohibits the construction of bridge pillars in such a protected area. Those underground reservoirs supply the city with around 19% of water.
Here in this map they are shown more detailed in orange color:









The impact of building a bridge here is not yet clearly known, since there is no study done. The obvious problem is that if a bridge gets built here, it might damage those underground water reservoirs and that might be a big problem. There were also some proposals apparently for a cable stayed bridge but that would be too expensive.

Eventually, as someone posted on the build MK forum, here's what an ideal solution would be:
If I am not mistaken, all the wells are located in the affected area - the wells Lepenec are on the west bank of Vardar, and the wells Nerezi are on the east, so all of them are theoretically endangered by the construction of a bridge.

I found this information on the Vodovod website:
The main facilities of the water production and distribution system for the City of Skopje are: the Rasce spring, the well areas Nerezi and Lepenec, chlorination stations, pumping stations, hydrophores, reservoirs and water supply network. The water needs for the City of Skopje are almost entirely provided by the Rasce spring, which consists of two catchments Rasce 1 and Rasce 2, with a total installed capacity of 6 m3 / second or 6000 liters / second. Due to the enormous water consumption in the summer, despite the abundant capacity of the Rasce spring, there may be a need to activate the well areas Nerezi and Lepenec. The Nerezi well area consists of 4 (four) wells, which have a capacity of 0.76 m3 / second. The well area Lepenec consists of 3 (three) wells, which have a capacity of 0.69 m3 / second.

So:

Source Rasce 6 m³ / s or 80.5%
Wells Nerezi + Lepenec 1.45 m³ / s or 19.5%

This is not a small percentage provided by the wells, but it should be taken into account that they were activated as needed only in the summer, and that the water is certainly not of the same quality as the water from Rasce.

The question remains as to how much and what kind of risk for these wells the bridge poses ... Is the probability of consequences negligible / small / large? And in the event of consequences, would limited effects or catastrophic disturbances be expected?

In any case, we should not play with the wells, nor do legalistic stunts, precedents and slippery slopes, which in other cases can shake our heads much harder (this in the context of user8642's proposal). But I think there is a good alternative and we should try to provide conditions in which the protection will start in a normal way, and at the same time to eliminate the risk that the water supply of Skopje will be endangered. Here is the idea in a nutshell:

A simple bridge whose foundations would potentially endanger the wells would cost several million euros. A suspension bridge with a span of 350+ meters would cost many times more. These estimates are very rough, but it is clear that the difference is huge and ranges in the tens of millions of euros. Within this difference we have room to play smart - on the one hand to provide a solid foundation for the abolition of the first protection zone, and on the other hand not to blindly enter into a huge investment for a suspension bridge that is probably not needed at all.


Namely, the FIRST STEP is to find and design a quality alternative solution for the wells Lepenec / Nerezi, which can be built in a reasonably fast time. Whether it will be some other wells, whether water will be taken from some springs and rivers in the Skopje region, whether it will be some kind of accumulation, or something like the 18th, I do not know, but surely there is someone who knows. Skopje is surrounded by mountains, even "Mokra Planina" (which is not called that in vain) is in our yard, so there are options. Within the cost difference between a plain and a suspension bridge (and I guess significantly less than that) one can certainly find a solution that will provide:


at least 1.45 m³ / s
at least 3-4 months a year
at least with the same quality as the wells Lepenec / Nerezi.


THE SECOND STEP would be done when the City will be financially ready to provide the amount needed for the realization of the alternative water supply solution. That amount would then, as a kind of guarantee for the water supply, be invested in the safest possible financial instruments (lowest risk & lowest rate of return). On the basis of that guarantee, the protection of the wells would be abolished or modified, and the construction of an ordinary bridge would begin on the ground. The situation with the yield and the quality of the water from the wells Lepenec / Nerezi would be monitored most carefully. We would get the bridge much earlier than some kind of suspension bridge. If in a given period of time there are no problems with the wells, they will remain in operation, and the City will withdraw the money that stood as a guarantee (clean savings in this case), so they can be used to finance other projects.

The project for the water supply alternative would remain as a bonus, ready to be realized in a short time if there is ever a need in some circumstances (significant increase of water needs in the future, or reduction of the yield of Rasce due to climate change, etc.).


In the worst case - THIRD STEP. If during the construction of an ordinary bridge, worrying parameters are registered at the wells, with the money from the "guarantee" the realization of the ready project for alternative water supply would start immediately. I am not an expert, but even in the worst case scenario we will not all have to write off the wells overnight and completely, so all that needs to be done is for the alternative solution to be feasible within a pre-calculated "grace period" "That we would have in the darkest scenario. Even in this case, we will probably have solid financial savings (compared to the construction of a suspension bridge), and the wells Lepenec / Nerezi will still remain as a source of water, because if the quality and even the yield is impaired, it will still be able to water to be used for other purposes.



What I propose can be modified, adjusted ... Maybe the situation can be resolved in another, better way. But it is important not to rush to the conclusion that a suspension bridge must be built and then wait 30 years and pay a fortune. A mosquito on a wall can be beaten with a bazooka, but it is not the best way ... Let them find a better alternative!

* Keep in mind that this is a translated text, since it is very long i did not bother to translate every parts of it.

But simply said yeah, this boulevard will take a longer time to get built and extended. It is for sure needed. The authorities are going to have to play smart on this one if they will want to do something here. Either get rid of those laws, risk it, and if it goes wrong then build new underground reservoirs. There's already several mountains near Skopje that can be used as water sources instead. If the damage done to those reservoirs is not big, then continue using them. I personally think that a cable stayed bridge there would be an overkill.

Now you see how big of a deal the extension of the boulevard Ilinden is. Shifting that cloverleaf is not a good idea. The first image you have sent will actually make the motorway Skopje - Blace connect to the planned extension of Boulevard Ilinden, and we don't want to get the traffic from that motorway on to that boulevard... instead on what is currently planned and what we are discussing.

I respect your effort for drawing and giving a clearer explanation, but these don't really make sense, especially the first one. I think that what i already posted above could be a good solution, this is of course if the authorities decide to bother with any expropriation on the Industrial Zone Vizbegovo which right now it seems that they want to avoid it, even if it comes at the cost of not building a connection with the motorway.

Edit: A little grammatical correction, the boulevard's name is Ilinden, but i have it confused for Ilindenska since that's how many people in this city have ended up calling it. We like to give some streets nicknames too 

Do not mind the grammatical mistake on one of the images.


----------



## dini09

Would this be a good solution? 









I have drawn the interchange a little further south.
I think it's a good idea but I'm not too familiar with all the boulevards that will be built and connected to the ring road and I don't know if it's a good idea to destroy the stenkovec interchange and just leave it there as an overpass.
Later, a boulevard can also be connected to the cloverleaf intersection.
I think it would be a good solution.


----------



## xbox36O

In Poland are most of their s roads built by expanding regular roads. I dont see why it wouldnt work here instead of chosing a complicated solution. And do all these companies have proper documents regarding their access to the highway? 

The best way would be to widen the existing road, demolish objects that are too close and build massive sound barriers so drivers wont have to see all the mess surrounding the road. No economic compensation should be paid to the companies.


----------



## dini09

xbox36O said:


> The best way would be to widen the existing road, demolish objects that are too close


If you want to demolish buildings nearby, the state has to pay the company, and that is the problem!
In Blace alone there are so many problems with the properties etc.
That's why they want to prevent the motorway from ending at the Stenkovec interchange.
Of course that would be the best solution, but the state and the politicians...
I'd rather not say that.


----------



## stickedy

And most likely some of the business owners are good friends of some politicians... 

But it's not just about widening of the road, it's also about access to the buildings, side roads, cross roads, intersections and traffic flow. That's all not easy there. And it's not the fault of the businesses there that the city was not planing that properly there. Mistakes done in the past...

Beside of that, North Macedonia has not the strongest economy, it's not a good idea to discomfort the business world.


----------



## SRC_100

xbox36O said:


> In Poland are *most *of their s roads built by expanding regular roads.


To be honest, basically it's not true at all. 
All has been built from scratch, just some has been built on the same path, but not all the way, e.g. they have had to change path by missing the villages or towns.


----------



## Skorpija1979

Is there any news regarding the further construction or completion of the motorway Kicevo - Ohrid! Is the project being pursued or worked on at all with regard to the 56 km length?


----------



## tfd543

Skorpija1979 said:


> Is there any news regarding the further construction or completion of the motorway Kicevo - Ohrid! Is the project being pursued or worked on at all with regard to the 56 km length?


Maybe in 1-2 years.


----------



## dini09

Good idea😂


----------



## ntom

A better idea would be actual speed cameras . Nothing improves behaviour like cash fines.


----------



## tfd543

Ive asked in the GR forum, but there is an alternative route that actually shorter. 

Im going from north west nmk to southern Al and Im torn between the routes: 1. Kicevo-struga-elbasan… 2. Kicevo-bitola-GR or 3. Skopje-evzonoi-egnatia odos highway all the way.

Hmmm.

The road from kicevo to Medzhitlija, how is that in general ? And this is for day time only. Is it as curvy as gostivar to kicevo ( i have to vomit every time after section if Im seated in the back seat)?

The border should be much less crowded that evzonoi. That I know for sure.


----------



## The Wild Boy

tfd543 said:


> Ive asked in the GR forum, but there is an alternative route that actually shorter.
> 
> Im going from north west nmk to southern Al and Im torn between the routes: 1. Kicevo-struga-elbasan… 2. Kicevo-bitola-GR or 3. Skopje-evzonoi-egnatia odos highway all the way.
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> The road from kicevo to Medzhitlija, how is that in general ? And this is for day time only. Is it as curvy as gostivar to kicevo ( i have to vomit every time after section if Im seated in the back seat)?
> 
> The border should be much less crowded that evzonoi. That I know for sure.


If you want to reach Elbasan, then you will have to drive on most of the A2.

Let's say that you're coming from Kriva Palanka. You will drive all the way to Kumanovo, join the A1 motorway and follow it up untill the big Miladinovci interchange, where you will turn right on the A2 towards Ilinden. Then you will keep driving on the A2 motorway, reaching the Hipodrom Interchange, and turning right to merge on the Skopje Motorway Bypass. From there it's just a pretty straight forward route all the way to Ohrid. After the Ohrid Airport, on the place of the once existing Podmolje Interchange, you will take the "temporary roundabout"* and turn towards Struga. From there it should be pretty straight forward. Bypass Struga, reach the border crossing point and then drive on the E852 road towards Elbasan.

If you want to reach Sarande however, i would have suggested you to drive on the entire A1 and then in Greece make the change to the motorway leading towards Igoumenitsa.

However, since you would be coming (as i gave an example) from Kriva Palanka, the best option in this case would be to:
Drive on the A2 towards Kumanovo, merge on the A1 motorway. At the Miladinovci Interchange keep driving forward on the A1 "Motorway" near the airport, which is just a 2+2 "motorway" without hard shoulders.**

Eventually after that you will end up at the Petrovec interchange, from where you continue forward on the A1 from Katlanovo towards Veles. You drive all the way towards the Gradsko interchange. You will be able to see the construction of the Gradsko - Prilep expressway as well. Once you reach that interchange, you will see signs for Prilep and Bitola. You get out of the motorway, and drive all the way to Prilep, through Pletvar. When you arrive near Prilep you keep to the left, as to join the fast road (and existing Prilep bypass) from Prilep to Bitola. Once you reach Bitola, you will merge out from the fast road at the Krklino Interchange (main entrance of Bitola from the fast road), then enter Bitola.

Follow the A3 road, it should transform into a Boulevard untill the roundabout. At the first roundabout, take the 3rd exit. It should be the exit that has a gas station on it.

Keep driving on the A3, you will follow along the railway. Go across the river, keep driving toward untill the next big intersection. That intersection should be near a school on the right.

On that intersection, turn left, follow the main road then turn left at the other intersection as well.

Keep driving forward, you will also notice the railway station on your left side. On the next intersection after the railway station turn left, and from there it's a straight forward ride, by following the main road. There should be signs along the main road pointing towards "Меџитлија", "Грција" / "Medzitlija", "Grcija" and then you will arrive at the border crossing with Greece. From there you take the first intersection to go on the 4 lane "motorway", the E65 / National Road 3.

Keep driving on that road, eventually from 4 lanes it will become just 2, at a fast road. Follow it untill it ends somewhere near Sitaria, where you will turn right at the intersection. Then follow the road forward for a short, somewhere near Vevi, where you will have to turn right. Upon doing so, you will go through a railway crossing. Keep following that E65 / National Road 3, and it will eventually become a fast road again. Keep driving on it untill you see a trumpet interchange, where you will have to turn right towards Ptolemaida. From there, it's a straight forward drive towards the E90 / A2 motorway.

Upon entering the A2 motorway, it's a pretty simple drive. All the way towards Igoumenitsa port. Merge out of the motorway at the last interchange, right at the entrance of the port. Follow the E92 road. It should take you through the coastline of Igoumenitsa. Then you will drive all the way up untill here and turn left or a bit further down at Nea Selefkia, from where you turn left, and eventually meet up at this road.

From there you keep driving towards Ragio on that main road, cross the Kalama dam, turn left, keep following the main road, untill you eventually end up at this intersection from where you turn left to merge with the main road, that will eventually lead you to the Mavromati - Qafe Bote border crossing between Albania and Greece.

From there, follow the SH97, and at the Shkallë, turn left on the SH98. Keep driving, you will go by a small lake.

Eventually, on this junction near Xarrë, it will be where you will have to decide.

If you will want to go towards Sarande, but have a stop in Ksamil, then i will suggest you to go left, that should be on the SH81 if I'm not mistaken. There will be a small ferry that you will have to take. And from there you will end at your destination.

If you will want to go directly towards Sarande, without stopping at Ksamil, then going forward towards SH98 and eventually reaching Sarande from there is the best option.

Now for road quality:

They are renovating many parts of A2 from Kumanovo towards Kriva Palanka. From Kriva Palanka towards Deve Bair they are doing a complete renovation, and expansion to a 1+2 format.

I'm unsure about the section from Rankovce towards Kumanovo (interchange with A1 motorway), if they are only renovating it, or renovating + expanding to a 1+2 format.

A1 from Kumanovo to Miladinovci interchange should be OK. It was renovated last time i think in 2015. IC Miladinovci - IC Hipodrom is not in the best shape, as it has some small holes here and there, some slight deformations, and some bumpy parts. It isn't the worst, but it can give a slightly "bad ride", however certainly not to a vomiting level. That part is planned for renovation in the coming years, we will see what will happen.

IC Hipodrom - Skopje Bypass - IC Gjorche Petrov is OK. The Skopje bypass got damaged during the 2016 floods. It got repaired, however not at the best quality. So you can expect some slight deformations / bumps here and there, but generally most of the Skopje bypass is in an OK condition.

A2 from IC Gjorche Petrov to the toll booth at the beginning of the Tetovo - Gostivar "motorway" is also somewhat OK. A little bit worse than the Skopje bypass, but it isn't that bad.

Now Tetovo - Gostivar, you need to be careful with that one. A narrow 4 lane road, without a hard shoulder, as i have been explaining. 80 km/h speed limit. Some segments are somewhat OK, some have plenty of potholes. That will change in the coming years once that section gets renovated and turned into a full profile motorway, with wider lanes, fresh new asphalt and increased speeds.

Many parts of the A2 road from Gostivar towards Kičevo where renovated some 4-5 years ago if I'm not mistaken. Probably the same quality as Skopje - Tetovo motorway, if not slightly worse.

Kičevo - Ohrid is a weird mixture, some parts are OK, especially those where the motorway is being constructed. Others can be a little bit worse, but it isn't generally that bad.

I don't know much about the road to Struga, i think that it is in a decent condition. The road towards the border with Albania is slightly worse however.

On the other side the Albanians have built a new acess road towards the border point. If I'm not mistaken, parts of it are in a 1+2 form and it has a good asphalt.

Generally going on A2 certainly won't make you vomit, but you will be able to feel some of the bumpy sections.

Now going on the A1 and A3 roads, from IC Miladinovci towards the IC Petrovec i don't know how well the road quality is there, since i haven't really driven on that part. I'm assuming that it isn't the best, since it is due for a renovation as well. A1 from Petrovec towards Katlanovo is under renovation, or more accurately was, until the company decided to leave. Now the road authorities are yet to launch a new tender for a new company to come and finish the renovation works on A1 from Petrovec toward Katlanovo (and vice versa).

From Katlanovo to Veles, the road quality is actually ok. However as i have said many times it is a very curvy road, and it has issues with rockslides.

From Veles towards Negotino, the motorway should be in a fine condition. However from Negotino towards Gradsko, one part can get really bumpy and it's a little more unpleasant to drive. Again it's not the worst experience, and it won't make you vomit.

The road from Gradsko towards Prilep through Pletvar, got actually renovated like 4 - 5 years ago as well. Not all parts of it, but most. Especially on the section Gradsko - Drenovo.

Prilep - Bitola fast road should be OK to drive on to. There might be some potholes here and there, but they can be avoided.
The road from Bitola towards the border Medzitlija with Greece however isn't in the best shape, especially at the industrial zone Zhabeni. I don't know the exact condition as i have never myself been yet through that border crossing. I have heard that the road had plenty of potholes and cracks. It doesn't look like an end - of the - world scenario to me either, it should be drivable, ensuring that you don't go too fast and when you can avoid the potholes.

I don't know what's the road quality in Greece on every exact road. Especially that i haven't driven though that place. However, as far as i recall, the A2 motorway towards Igoumenitsa is in a good condition.

I can't tell you about the roads towards Saranda / Ksamil. Last time i was there was in 2014.

So that is pretty much my suggestion and advice. Happy travelling!

*That temporary roundabout is in the place of a trumpet interchange that got demolished, because of the construction of the Kičevo - Ohrid motorway. Once that part there gets done, they will rebuild the trumpet interchange, make it bigger so it can fit the motorway. The previous one couldn't, as it didn't have space for any extra carriageway. And it was built when there were no serious plans for a motorway connection towards Ohrid. That's why there's currently a temporary roundabout.

** As i said above, that part of A1 near the airport is planned for renovation in the coming years. If I'm not mistaken, it is also planned to be widened to a full profile motorway. Basically they will be adding hard shoulders on it. The existing lanes are already wider, and i don't think that interchanges will need to get rebuilt. There just won't be a hard shoulder under the interchanges, if there really is no space for putting one. When exactly will that part of A1 begin renovation i don't know. Once i hear anything, everyone will get updated. It is in the current's government plans for renovation tho.

So yeah, those are your best routes. I would not advise you to take other routes, as they might have a worse (or better) quality, and might end up being longer.

What i also know of reaching those abovementioned areas fast, is also what Google maps will more or less suggest you the similar routes. Neither of the abovementioned border crossings get really busy. I don't think that many people have gone to Albania for the Easter holidays. Most either went Greece, Bulgaria or Serbia.

Edit: A Kriva Palanka - Struga - Elbasan - Sarande route, seems very very long to me. Even Google maps did not suggest me that, and it's probably also a huge detour. I wouldn't take it, even if the roads in Albania were better since it is naturally longer.


----------



## tfd543

@wild boy, thanks a lot for your spent time. In this case, Im actually travelling from Tetovo (northwestern nmk). 

I have done tetovo-struga Maybe more than 20 times over the past 15 years every summer and Im just fed up with it. Its the worst route one Can take in life.. really. Its not the asphalt quality, but the curved shape of it. I just hate it..

This is why Im ready to try an alternative this Year.


----------



## The Wild Boy

tfd543 said:


> @wild boy, thanks a lot for your spent time. In this case, Im actually travelling from Tetovo (northwestern nmk).
> 
> I have done tetovo-struga Maybe more than 20 times over the past 15 years every summer and Im just fed up with it. Its the worst route one Can take in life.. really. Its not the asphalt quality, but the curved shape of it. I just hate it..
> 
> This is why Im ready to try an alternative this Year.


Well, okay. 

You can also try the road from Mavrovo, towards Debar, running through the Mavrovo National Park. 

It's a very interesting and beautiful ride, i think most of that road has been repaved, there were some rockslides that were removed several years ago, and the bridges were renovated. 

You can then from Debar go on the new road towards Tirana. It's obviously a longer route, but it's more scenic and enjoyable. 

If you are religious, or want to see interesting objects, you can stop here and have a look around this beautiful monastery that is very popular amongst the people here. 

So yeah, either this route or you can go through Bitola, then in Greece through the A2.


----------



## dini09

The Wild Boy said:


> Well, okay.
> 
> You can also try the road from Mavrovo, towards Debar, running through the Mavrovo National Park.
> 
> It's a very interesting and beautiful ride, i think most of that road has been repaved, there were some rockslides that were removed several years ago, and the bridges were renovated.
> 
> You can then from Debar go on the new road towards Tirana. It's obviously a longer route, but it's more scenic and enjoyable.
> 
> If you are religious, or want to see interesting objects, you can stop here and have a look around this beautiful monastery that is very popular amongst the people here.
> 
> So yeah, either this route or you can go through Bitola, then in Greece through the A2.


I drove this route myself once and it was very worthwhile I recommend taking this route


----------



## tfd543

Thanks


----------



## dini09

Is the viaduct at Kicevo already connected on both sides? On Google Maps you can see that it is almost connected but the satelite pictures are from November 2021.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few photos of the Stip-Radovish expressway, I drove there in the Saturday. It was real pleasure to drive on the road, very good quality...


----------



## dini09

Hello everyone,
I had a look at the terrain on the Gostivar-Kicevo motorway today.
What I noticed is that it is almost impossible to build the motorway in such a way that it goes from Padalishte to Bukojchani without a tunnel.
The Bukovik mountain, if I'm not mistaken, is simply too high.
I have also seen older posts where it was said that the variant without a tunnel would be cheaper and it is preferred.
Yes it is cheaper but with a 20% gradient or what?!
It would be better to build a tunnel with a length of about 4500 metres.
The only thing is that there are often strong earthquakes in this region which increases the danger of the tunnel collapsing.
But if the train tunnel can withstand these quakes, which is 70 years old and 7000 metres long, then this motorway tunnel can be built without any problems.
It would be nice if someone could give me a good reason why the variant without tunnel is preferred.










I got the heights and the lengths from google earth so they are 100% not accurate.
The map is only a suggestion!


----------



## kostas97

I suppose that this suggestion is not based on any preliminary study or what, correct? Also, based on the fact that the Kicevo - Ohrid section is taking way too long to complete, I don't see the aforementioned section being constructed anytime soon.


----------



## stickedy

I think you got the wrong idea. The pass they are talking about (Bukovik pass) is not the mountain you put the tunnel at but it's north of the peak, here:










Now you can simply follow the mountainside around the mountain you are talking about with the motorway. Like e.g. so:









In this case, you start from around 850 m, go up around 1.100 and then down to around 900 again. Always following the mountainsides and using some bridges to cross the small valleys. Note that the map is also not correct, just an idea about the route.

This gives you on the south side (250 m on about 8 km) around 3% of climbing in average and on the the North side (200 m on about 6,5 km) it's also around 3% in average. So that would not be a problem since around 5% is still okay when you have a speed limit of 100 or 120.

You see the railway tunnel going exactly through the mountain pass, but it starts in the valleys at 750 m without any climbing at all on the Kicevo side. But of course, a proper alignment of a railway is completely different from motorways.


----------



## dini09

stickedy said:


> I think you got the wrong idea. The pass they are talking about (Bukovik pass) is not the mountain you put the tunnel at but it's north of the peak, here:
> 
> View attachment 3139296
> 
> 
> Now you can simply follow the mountainside around the mountain you are talking about with the motorway. Like e.g. so:
> 
> View attachment 3139304
> 
> In this case, you start from around 850 m, go up around 1.100 and then down to around 900 again. Always following the mountainsides and using some bridges to cross the small valleys. Note that the map is also not correct, just an idea about the route.
> 
> This gives you on the south side (250 m on about 8 km) around 3% of climbing in average and on the the North side (200 m on about 6,5 km) it's also around 3% in average. So that would not be a problem since around 5% is still okay when you have a speed limit of 100 or 120.
> 
> You see the railway tunnel going exactly through the mountain pass, but it starts in the valleys at 750 m without any climbing at all on the Kicevo side. But of course, a proper alignment of a railway is completely different from motorways.


Thank you for the information!
On a video I posted here last year you could see a bit that the route would not be as you described it but maybe I saw it wrong.
But the way you drew it is a wonderful solution!
Edit:
Yes I saw it wrong on the video


----------



## The Wild Boy

Here's the entire route, posting it again so it doesn't get lost:


















The route of one section around 4km from Zajas, i think the interchange after the Kolibari tunnel, Strogomishte Interchange:























And the section Bukojchani - Kičevo:








This section only includes 1 tunnel, that is the Kolibari tunnel which will be around 600-700m long. I think that this will be the first section to start construction this year, it's also flat and kinda hilly.

Here's the entire route of the motorway project Kičevo - Gostivar drawn on Google Earth:
























You can see how it will follow along the mountain. There might be some 3-5% incline obviously, and in such areas there would be a 3rd climbing lane for slower vehicles and trucks. I don't think that there will be any other tunnels here, even if there are they will not be that long.

Speed limit will probably be around 100 to 120 km/h, yeah.

Next time, in case you need to look at anything that's posted here, you can save this message and label it. It makes it much easier to find stuff that gets sent here on the forum, without having to look back at other threads and spending time searching.


----------



## dini09

11.04.2022










11.05.2022









Looks like there is work between Botun and Klimeshtani.
There was no work there for a long time but now it seems that work has started again.
You can see the difference better if you switch the images directly in Sentinel Hub.


----------



## Pilav

Apparently Skopje - Blace - border crossing "General Jankovic" highway will soon be finished








Владата даде амин да се догради автопатот Блаце – Скопје


Владата на денешната седница го утврди текстот на Предлог-законот за гаранција на Република Северна Македонија на обврските по Договорот за заем за финансирање на ТЕН-Т проектот за автопат од Скопје до границата со Косово, кој ќе се склучи меѓу Европската банка за обнова и развој и Јавното претприја



fokus.mk


----------



## The Wild Boy

Pilav said:


> will soon be finished


For the 500th time. I guess the 501th time is the charm 

Jokes aside, if true this is going to be a big step up, hopefully we will make a big move and finish the remaining sections in the coming years.


----------



## dini09

I found this video on Youtube where Ejup Rustemi talks about the Tetovo-Gostivar motorway:
At minute 0:30 the phone call begins and it ends at 1:20.





According to him, the width of one lane will be 3.75 meters and the hard shoulder will be 2.50 meters.
The top speed will be 120-130 KM/H.
The renovation of the motorway will start in July, according to Ejup Rustemi.
I expect it to start in late July or mid-August if everything goes well.
I have translated the most important parts in case there is someone who does not know Albanian.


----------



## The Wild Boy

If true then this is very great news! 

Technically, yes this would become our widest motorway and would be at a level of Swiss - German - Polish type of motorways, with wider lanes than the rest of our motorway network. This was kind of expected, since the existing "motorway" is just a 2+2 road which once converted to 1 way would allow for such a width. 

This is a big step up. From being one of the most dangerous and deadly "motorways" to becoming one of the safest! 

The good thing here would be that traffic wouldn't really be disturbed, since once the new carriageway gets built, traffic will just be moved to that new carriageway, which would have a 2+2 formation (assuming that the above mentioned is true), and then works could begin on renovating the existing "motorway" and converting it to 1 way with 2 lanes and 1 hard shoulder. Then once that would be done, the new carriageway would just simply be converted to 1 way and boom, you would end up with 2 separate carriageways that will make one of the widest motorways in this country and possibly in the region. 

Now a little off topic, what would be the widest motorway profile used in the Ex - Yu region? I'm assuming Slovenia uses a similar width profile (as the above stated) and maybe Croatia?? I wouldn't expect Serbia, Bosnia, Montenegro, and Kosovo to actually use a wider profile on their motorways. In the Balkans i would definitely add Turkey and Maybe Greece to the list, assuming they use over 3.7m width for the driving lane and over 2.5 for the hard shoulder? 
Is there any list or sources here on the forum, or on the internet showing statistics of which countries what kind of width they use on their roads? I would be glad to read more on that. You can always send me a message, as to not disrupt this thread with off - topics stuff.


----------



## dini09

Today Blagoj Bochvarski and Ejup Rustemi visited the construction works on the Kicevo-Ohrid motorway.
Here are some pictures from the Facebook profile of Blagoj Bochvarski:





































Facebook







www.facebook.com




Blagoj Bochvarski and Ejup Rustemi have again asked the construction managers to speed up the construction work.
Good to see that the work is slowly being accelerated and no time is being wasted - this should have been done years ago.


----------



## The Wild Boy

To add up on that, here's 2 articles translated in English that contain more useful information:









Во август се очекува да биде готова една лента од автопатската делница Требениште-Охрид


Десната страна од автопатската подделница Требеништа кон Охрид се очекува да биде комплетно завршена и пуштена кон почетокот на август, а левата до крај на годината, најави денеска министерот за транспорт и врски Благој Бочварски.




skopjeinfo-mk.translate.goog













Десната лента од Требеништа кон Охрид се очекува да биде пуштена во сообраќај на почетокот на август, додека левата до крајот на годината - OhridNews


Автопатска делница од Кичево до Охрид е врвен приоритет на државата, нема калкулации и ниту јас, ниту Владата, ниту Министерството или ЈПДП не прифаќаме повеќе пролонгирање на роковите за изградба на овој автопат, рече денес министерот за транспорт и врски Благој Бочварски кој заедно со...




www-ohridnews-com.translate.goog





Apparently, the right carriageway of the motorway section from Trebenishta to Ohrid (the flat part of the motorway) will open to traffic by end of August, and the left carriageway will open to traffic by the end of this year. So in early 2023 there should be a segment from Trebenishte to Ohrid that will be open as a full motorway and in use.

The remainder of the motorway, as per the politicians promise should be finished by 2023.

I've been looking on sentinel hub, and compared to last year at the same month, i don't see a huge difference in terms of advancement. Maybe only in most of the viaducts / bridges, and some segments which previously didn't get asphalted have now gotten asphalted.

Work is indeed ramping up, they are already promising to intensify the works and lay over 700,000 m2 (??) of asphalt daily.

In the coming months, we should see the motorway Tetovo - Gostivar begin construction and renovation works on the existing carriageway.

I'm expecting them to build the new carriageway first and shift the traffic on the new carriageway in a 2+2 formation, as to not disturb the traffic, assuming that the new carriageway is indeed wide enough to handle 4 narrower lanes (like on the existing one).

Once the existing carriageway gets renovated traffic will be shifted back, and a full profile motorway will be formed, and open to use.

The next section that I'm expecting to begin construction is the Kičevo - Bukojchani section, and after that the Gostivar - Gorna Gjonovica section should begin construction too (look on the maps i posted above for the phases). 

However i don't know the exact dates of when the construction will begin on these sections yet. Once i or someone else hears anything it will be posted here. I also wouldn't take anything that comes out from the politicians mouth as trustable and reliable. 

Nothing yet is known about the Trebenishte - Struga motorway section, whether the issues have been resolved with UNESCO or not... I don't expect the Struga - Kjafasan section to have any issues with UNESCO. 

So to round it up:

From Trebenishte to Ohrid
August 2022 - Right carriageway opens to traffic 
December 2022 - Left carriageway opens to traffic

Kicevo - Bukojchani begins construction in July - August 

And eventually from August to September i would expect the Prilep to Bitola motorway to begin construction / widening of existing fast road. 

Once again, keep in mind that these dates are purely my guesses. Things may come a bit earlier or later. Especially politicians have, are and will give a lot of empty political promises, so stick to what becomes trustable and official... 


The map creators can now update the map and try to include the new planned motorways set to begin construction in the coming years. 

One such map was already done, although it's still not 100% accurate as it misses many other important roads in the Ex - Yu region... 

Here it is:









And the link from the original thread in Serbian:








Карте | Maps


Da li može verzija bez izlaza?




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## dini09

In minute 2:00 you can see a part of the Skopje-Blace motorway from the second part.




A total of 11 tunnels with a total length of 2 kilometres.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Update: 900 Tonns of Asphalt is set to be laid every day on the Ohrid - Kičevo Motorway. Construction is ramping up!


----------



## dini09

The Wild Boy said:


> Update: 900 Tonns of Asphalt is set to be laid every day on the Ohrid - Kičevo Motorway. Construction is ramping up!


If this is true, I expect the whole part from Ohrid to Trebenishta to be finished in November this year.
Then complete the entire section up to the south entrance of the tunnel, leaving another 20 kilometres to Kicevo, by which time the north bypass of Kicevo will probably also be completed, which Bechtel and Enka will build.
I just hope that it will be much faster now and that no time will be wasted.
By the way 900 tonnes is about 600 meters of asphalt, so if the work is intensive then it will all be done quickly.
I did this on a website that is specifically designed to calculate this, but I may be wrong.
Link to the Website: Asphaltgemisch 0-32 mm berechnen | Bedarfsrechner und Dichte und Gewichte


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Those are great news, but I would take them with certain reserve, because so far we've heard so many promises and deadlines, and yet the project is still far behind the original schedule.


----------



## The Wild Boy

That is an impressive view. Seems like that viaduct is done by now. It is actually the highest viaduct in the entire country, set to be when put in use, higher than any other viaducts so far that i know of, and it's an impressive one because it is a curved cantilever prestressed concrete viaduct. You don't get to see many of these around in this region. The should illuminate it in red and yellow colors, and that will just look spectacular.

Another image taken this month, you can see that they have pretty much connected all segments, and it is only a matter of time until the guardrails are installed, isolation is done and asphalting begins.


----------



## dini09

The Wild Boy said:


> That is an impressive view


Absolutely!
Me, who is afraid of heights, is very much looking forward to driving over it in a few years. 
I am also very happy that the construction of the motorway Gostivar-Kicevo is also very close, because this will also be a very beautiful and spectacular motorway.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Video of the reconstructed section Farish-Prilep in length of 19 km













__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1279094056200106


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ Plus few photos...

Премиерот Ковачевски на увид на градежни работи за рехабилитацијаа делницата Фариш – Прилеп [05.11.2022] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr

Премиерот Ковачевски на увид на градежни работи за рехабилитацијаа делницата Фариш – Прилеп [05.11.2022] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr

Премиерот Ковачевски на увид на градежни работи за рехабилитацијаа делницата Фариш – Прилеп [05.11.2022] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr

Премиерот Ковачевски на увид на градежни работи за рехабилитацијаа делницата Фариш – Прилеп [05.11.2022] by Влада на Република Северна Македонија, on Flickr


----------



## dini09

A small update on corridors 8 and 10D:
According to Artan Grubi, the contract with Bechtel and Enka should be signed in December 2022 and construction should start in March 2023.
From December 2022 - March 2023 the preparations for the construction should take place.
There are no more problems and there is nothing that will delay the start of construction according to Artan Grubi.

I think the construction works will start similar to the Kicevo-Ohrid motorway, so February to March in between.
When I see how Bechtel and Enka are building in Serbia, I am confident that the construction will not take 10 years.
I estimate the construction will be finished in 2030.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Stip - Kocani express road (second phase from Krupishte towards Kocani) may fully open to traffic as early as next month... that's what the minister for transport has said.

The weather conditions for the following weeks in that region are good, so that will be another advantage. 

We will see if the last phase of that express road does indeed open by next month, but i see no hurdles or any road blocks that would prevent the last phase from opening by New Year.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

One of the tunnels on the Kichevo-Ohrid motorway. The total length of the right tunnel tube is 1994,5 meters, while the length of the left tube is 2015,5 meters. In total there will be 15 tunnels on this motorway. 

_photos source_












































​


----------



## tfd543

Is it the preseka tunnel ?

At least they started to pave something.


----------



## dini09

Skopje/Скопје said:


> One of the tunnels on the Kichevo-Ohrid motorway. The total length of the right tunnel tube is 1994,5 meters, while the length of the left tube is 2015,5 meters. In total there will be 15 tunnels on this motorway.
> 
> _photos source_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


15 tunnels?
I think there is just the Preseka tunnel.


----------



## The Wild Boy

It is just that tunnel.

In the official statement of PE for State Roads it says that this is the "15-th" tunnel in this country. So it doesn't mean the 15-th tunnel on this motorway, but the 15-th tunnel in the entire country. George must have made a translating mistake.

By the way, when this motorway opens it will too (like A4 between Miladinovci and Tri Cesmi) have issues with landslides...









The way that the slopes have been left on the side of the motorway, plus no water drainage in sight... it's a landslide awaiting to occur... It's going to be a mess, even when this motorway opens. Mark my words, the next time a serious rain (or several large rains) hits after the motorway is open, it will cause a landslide. Throughout time the issue will get only worse and worse and our authorities will absolutely do nothing about it.

Examples:

Improperly "tamed" slope









Properly "tamed" slope


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Yes, my mistake during translation.
*____*

The reconstructed part of the road [Р-1202], Mavrovi Anovi - Zhirovnica, in length of 18.8 km. 























































Pelagonija AD Gostivar


Pelagonija AD Gostivar၊ Gostivar .နှစ်သက်သူ ၃,၀၇၀ ဦး · ၁၁ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် · ၂၃ ဦး ဤနေရာတွင် ရှိခဲ့ကြသည် . Пелагонија АД Гостивар - друштво за градежништво, производство, инженеринг и увоз-извоз.




www.facebook.com


----------



## dini09

A few cool clips from the Kicevo-Ohrid motorway.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=6275614369121263


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Four minute video of the expressway Gradsko-Prilep, second section Drenovo-Farish, in length of 10.2 km




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=505019638236027











ЈП за државни патишта/NP për rrugë shtetërore/PE for State Roads


ЈП за државни патишта/NP për rrugë shtetërore/PE for State Roads၊ Skopje .နှစ်သက်သူ ၅,၁၃၇ ဦး · ၂၄၀ ဦး ဒီအကြေင်းပြေနေသည် · ၅ ဦး ဤနေရာတွင် ရှိခဲ့ကြသည် . Планирање, изградба, реконструкција,...




www.facebook.com


----------



## The Wild Boy

Another video with a ride on this express road under construction:





The section from Farish to Drenovo will be mostly a 4 lane median - separated express road, with almost motorway like standards, at 17 meters width, with a profile probably similar to how Tetovo - Gostivar currently is.

The section from Drenvo to Gradsko (Interchange with A1 motorway) will be a normal 2 lane express road with hard shoulders on each side (like most of our express roads we've built so far). The reason why the section from Farish to Drenovo is 4 lanes, is probably due to the terrain, the curvature (speed there will be 80 km/h), and since it will not be so easy to overtake, they had to go with a 4 lane variant. The other section from Drenovo to Gradsko is in a more flat / hilly terrain and it's suitable for more safer overtaking and higher speed, hence why a lower profile.

At Farish, i was really wondering how they would connect the express road to the original road, but it seems like they have done a pretty good solution:









Which is not bad, and it works out well...

This express road alone, with the way it's turning out will sadly further cement down the idea of a motorway through the Babuna mountains... which has many advantages. But we have to look from a different perspective as well, the world is in a crisis right now, with what's going on we never know how things could be tomorrow. Even though i support the idea of that motorway, and always will i think for now that this express road will be better something than nothing. Yes, this shouldn't have been built at all, but the mistake was made, the decisions were made many long time ago and nothing can be changed, it is what it is. We should also not forget that this express road will not resolve the closures of the Pletvar pass, during winter when it's starts snowing like hell... Improvements will be made, and once again better something than nothing.

Now as everyone could see, there were / are improvements on several sections of the Farish - Prilep road. It isn't fully widened to 1+2 lanes in it's entire length yet. There are plans, but for that we will also have to wait. There's also several bridges which are old, and are just 2 lanes, that would require either building a completely new parallel 2 lane or 2+1 lane bridge, while the existing one would be demolished, or some other solution. For now, that doesn't seem in the close plans, but since works are going on on road improvements in this region, plus the Prilep - Bitola motorway set to begin construction next year, and eventually the Bitola - Medzitlija express road in the future, i would expect at one point in the next 5 to 10 years (or maybe less) for an entire 1+2 road between Farish and Prilep.

Below, I've taken a post from the build.mk forum which explains which sections are being widened, which sections are planned to be widened, which sections may take some time to get widened between Farish and Prilep:

1. From the gas station at the entrance of Prilep (41.356989, 21.581443) to the bridge on r. Lenishka (41.364623,21.607520) road is still 1+1, old and with potholes. I think there is a plan to expand it with an extra lane, but for now there are no activities there and nothing is planned.
2. From the bridge on the r. Lenishka to the road to the village. Belovodica (41.362779,21.695736) is currently under reconstruction. 2+1
3. From the village Belovodica to Mavrovo quarry (41.378481,21.740758) the road is 1+1, old and with large ruts. There are no activities for now. And for this part I think there is a plan to expand with a third lane.
4. From the Mavrovo quarry to the village. Farish (41.428192,21.806610) currently under reconstruction. 2+1

So that's pretty much about it.


A little interesting history about the R1101 regional road. It actually wasn't widened in 2+1 format during Yugoslavia. There probably were no intentions to do so, as the main route towards Ohrid was always Skopje - Tetovo - Gostivar - Kicevo and then Ohrid.

However in 2001 when the war broke out, passenger traffic was obviously restricted from driving to Ohrid from that route. So the road authorities back then quickly got to work and got to widen parts of the R1101 regional road as a quick "remedy" to help in with the traffic going to Ohrid, which had to take the route Gradsko - Prilep - Bitola - Resen then, instead of the usual route because of traffic restrictions during the war. Quite an interesting story behind this road, and where it stands today. In the wrong decisions of previous politicians, we went on an idea of improving a corridor involving a longer detour which regardless of price will end up biting us back hard one day. Had things been right, and at least the fast road between Veles and Prilep (through Babuna Mountain) began construction in 2004, instead of being an election lie, we would have been discussing today about widening of that road to a proper motorway standard, and that would have been the end of the saga that we now have and have to deal with. But yeah, you can't have all the nice things in this country, and honestly we shouldn't brag too much and appreciate what we are getting now, even if it's not the most perfect outcome.


----------



## Stuu

The Wild Boy said:


> Improperly "tamed" slope
> View attachment 4168841
> 
> 
> Properly "tamed" slope
> View attachment 4168848


You are probably right that the contractor has cut corners, but not necessarily.

Different geological materials have different slope characteristics - and it's a continuous spectrum from hard rock which can be cut vertically, to sand which needs 25° slopes or whatever it is. A decent contractor, and/or client, will have tested the geology of the material being removed, and designed the cut so that the minimum material can be removed whilst the slope won't be liable to collapse. If they have done their job properly then it shouldn't be a problem. If...


----------



## The Wild Boy

Stuu said:


> You are probably right that the contractor has cut corners, but not necessarily.
> 
> Different geological materials have different slope characteristics - and it's a continuous spectrum from hard rock which can be cut vertically, to sand which needs 25° slopes or whatever it is. A decent contractor, and/or client, will have tested the geology of the material being removed, and designed the cut so that the minimum material can be removed whilst the slope won't be liable to collapse. If they have done their job properly then it shouldn't be a problem. If...


The study for this motorway is apparently from 1994... it was never renewed.

There is this information tho:









It is an older image, but it shows some interesting information.
Red is how they were supposed to do the slopes, and purple is how they ended up doing it.


Obviously i don't think the situation is like this on every slope along this motorway, and i do of course agree with what you said. We must not however forget that this motorway was projected in the 90's era where things in terms of construction, projecting, and designing stuff were very vastly different and very poorly executed compared to today, especially that at that time we were a "young country" trying to recover from the mess of post - yugoslavia, obviously we lacked in many terms and this motorway just showed us a clear example of why we shouldn't do things in the way they were done, and learn a lesson to improve upon our mistakes in the future.

You and everyone else saw what happened on the A4 motorway towards Stip...



















The A4 is full of landslide issues. In 2020 and 2021 alone, they "planted" trees and vegetation along the slopes of the motorway to calm down and "tame" the slopes... that didn't really help much as there's still at least 3 landslides which haven't been fully removed yet. The same motorway which opened in early 2019 was never projected with proper slope fixation, and proper regulation of drainage on the slopes itself, which led to situations like these... and the government only took over 6 months after the motorway opened to "address" this issue, which it barely even managed to do so. 

This is why we should get serious about these stuff, and why i spoke about how the motorway Kicevo - Ohrid may have similar issues, because one can see even from airplane how some of the slopes have been "tamed" improperly. 

The very first accident on the new A4 motorway, a deadly accident, involved a driver who drove faster than the allowed speed, didn't see the landslide in the way (since when the landslides occurred there weren't warning signs immediately set up), hit it at high speed and died.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The second section of the express road Stip-Kochani, Krupishte-Kochani, in length of 13.75 km, is near completion and it's possible that it will be open for use very soon. Some recent photos:





































_photos by build.mk_​


----------



## dini09

Expressway Gradsko-Prilep


----------



## The Wild Boy

Some more pics:
*

























































































*


I think that they can meet their deadline for completion, which is July 2023. This deadline is for all sections on this express road, including the one where Strabag is working.


----------



## dini09

The Wild Boy said:


> I think that they can meet their deadline for completion, which is July 2023. This deadline is for all sections on this express road, including the one where Strabag is working.


Sinohydro works very quickly and is able to finish their section on time.
Strabag has an easier section, but you can hardly see any progress on Sentinel Hub.
Of course you can't compare satellite images with what is really happening live, but it has been looking the same for months.
If this continues at Strabag, it will definitely take 2-3 months longer.
Better 2-3 months late than 6 years late like the Kicevo-Ohrid motorway.

I also found this picture:


----------

